# Smoking and Obamacare #9



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I only agree with Ingried partially on this. Opinions?



soloweygirl said:


> If not the WH tours, then air traffic controller furloughs. Then again, that is not the plan is it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No I quite expect it. So hard for people who have lost their minds to find it.



susanmos2000 said:


> Of course it is. Are you surprised?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But it's so easy.



soloweygirl said:


> Let's keep on ignoring the fact that the planning for the WTC attacks started way before Bush became President. That puts in under Clinton's watch. Then again, liberals want to blame Bush for everything.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So, lawmakers don't want Obamacare. Amazing.
> 
> Why Does Congress Want to Exempt Themselves From Obamacare?
> obamacareIn 2010, FactCheck.org, a project of the Annenberg Public Policy Center, attempted to debunk a rumor that the pending Obamacare legislation exempted members of Congress and their staffs from its provisions. They snarkily replied, No. This twisted claim is based on misrepresentations of the House and Senate bills, neither of which exempts lawmakers.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Isn't that the free market system at work?


It could be, but the way much of the billions of $$$$ was awarded, and then the abysmal failure of so many of those projects begs the question about how and who the money was awarded to.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

momeee said:


> :thumbup:


Wow! Another almost endless quote just so you can put a thumbs-up at the end of it? Whatever happened to making a short paraphrase of what someone said and then putting a teeny remark after that?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree. There were no terrorist attacks on Americans, on American soil, after 9/11. Therefore President Bush kept us safe for the remainder of his term in office.


I would be interested to know if the bombers in the long list were operating on only a political basis or if they were guided by their Fundamental Brotherhood teachings...to kill the infidel.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So nice of you to repost that momee. We all missed it the first time.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> That would be nice, especially in our lifetimes. I think the liberal qualities of the American Church are mostly positive. I may be wrong, but the Church here seems more inclusive. I'm just pessimistic about the upper ranks of the Church being willing to ignore any directives they might get from the new Pope, who is considered to be conservative when it comes to doctrine. Maybe the new Pope won't bother with the American Church, but if the goal is to bring in more converts, the American Church is going to need to remain somewhat liberal and to especially stay and probably become more inclusive.
> 
> Hey, I'm so far gone that I think women should be allowed to be priests, and think that change would be more likely than allowing priests to marry, which I wish would be allowed as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You really need new talking points. Same old, same old. Bush's administration wasn't only responsible for 9/11, the Clinton administration had a hand in that as well. They either ignored information or brushed it aside. Those attacks took a long time to implement, requiring many, many years of planning. The aftermath of Katrina could have been more organized and help received sooner. Don't you think the victims of Sandy also feel abandoned?


Whenever people say that Obama inherited a mess from Bush, the opposition says "can't blame the former president." So now it's OK to blame a former president for the death of 3,000 people that occurred under the Bush administration? How does that work?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Whenever people say that Obama inherited a mess from Bush, the opposition says "can't blame the former president." So now it's OK to blame a former president for the death of 3,000 people that occurred under the Bush administration? How does that work?


Hey, maybe while Obama was a senator in Illinois, he began planning all of this! Yep -- I bet that is it!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I am so full of pride for the young wo/men of Wilcox County High School in rural Georgia who are putting on an integrated prom this Saturday night! Let's hear it for the teens who are dragging their school and community into the 21st century!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I am so full of pride for the young wo/men of Wilcox County High School in rural Georgia who are putting on an integrated prom this Saturday night! Let's hear it for the teens who are dragging their school and community into the 21st century!


Awesome!!! Love this younger generation. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Maybe the American Catholic Church WILL break away, but only if they get to keep all the money, property, gold, silver, jewels, fancy vestments, and any other wordly possessions they have that I haven't listed here.


Please read my post below, Seattle.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Maybe the American Catholic Church WILL break away, but only if they get to keep all the money, property, gold, silver, jewels, fancy vestments, and any other wordly possessions they have that I haven't listed here.


The Vatican has the bank and all the priceless works of Art. The U.S. church has nothing compared to that and the Vatican would have no say in what the U.S. church kept if the U.S. church broke away. What the U.S. has is laughable compared to the wealth of the Vatican.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Whenever people say that Obama inherited a mess from Bush, the opposition says "can't blame the former president." So now it's OK to blame a former president for the death of 3,000 people that occurred under the Bush administration? How does that work?


I didn't blame him for the deaths. I blamed him for not doing anything with information that was received prior to the attack. A little reading comprehension is required.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl

Solowey and off2 knit

Yes and Bush/Cheney are to blame for 9/11? Bush/Cheney are evil men and will pay for their crimes against humanity and even worse it was their own citizens they did not protect and yet you are so willing to say they knew nothing. Why? 9/11 victims don't count.? Who was sitting in the White House when we were attacked! George Bush! He was Commander in Chief. It was under his watch and he was warned! 

CBS News and the New York Times and many many others reported that our government had actionable intelligence and they chose to do nothing about it!

(CBS News) Eleven years after the 9/11 attacks, there is new information on what the George W. Bush administration knew about al-Qaeda's plans.

We learned after 9/11 that a presidential briefing paper in August 2001 was headlined "Bin Laden Determined to Strike in U.S."

Special section: 9/11 Eleven Years Later

But Tuesday in the New York Times, investigative reporter Kurt Eichenwald says the White House received ominous warnings as early as May 2001.

CBS News spoke with Eichenwald Monday. He said, "What I've been able to see are the presidential daily briefs before August 6 of 2001. And they're horrific, and they are - our reports are 'an attack is coming,' 'there are going to be mass casualties.' The worst of them, the Pentagon, the neo-conservatives at the Pentagon, as the CIA was coming in saying, 'al-Qaeda's going to attack,' said, 'Oh, this is just a false flag operation. Bin laden is trying to take our attention off of the real threat, Iraq.' And so there are presidential daily briefs that are literally saying, 'No they're wrong, this isn't fake, it's real.'"

"CBS This Morning" co-host Norah O'Donnell said, "Then when a lot of people hear this, aren't they going to say, 'This is another example of where, not just the Bush administration, but our intelligence community dropped the ball. They failed to heed the warnings that were in a number of these (documents) that went all the way up to the president of the United States.'"

Eichenwald replied, "Actually, the counterterrorist center of the CIA did a spectacular job, and that's what really comes down. You know, in the aftermath, the White House and others said, 'Well they didn't tell us enough.' No, they told them everything they needed to know to go on a full alert and the White House didn't do it."

Eichenwald has stumbled onto a well-worn path, according to CBS News senior correspondent John Miller, former FBI deputy director and assistant director of National Intelligence, said on "CBS This Morning."

"We knew some of that," Miller said. "What he has added is the granularity of the actual memos and some of the actual words that were there in front of the White House and the National Security team. But, you know, Richard Clark, who is the national security advisor for terrorism, in his book, he said all the lights were blinking red and we were pushing this in front of Condi Rice every day and it was hard to get any priority on this. In George Tenet's book, he details the briefings they were given, so some of this we knew, and there's some of it in terms of the level of detail we didn't know."

And you also have the nerve to criticize Hillary Clinton as Secretary of State over what happened in Benghazi,Libya while Condi Rice was Secretary of State and on her watch thousands of Americans died on U.S. soil. You are the biggest hypocrites ever! These are the facts and you can't deal with the facts. Read them and weep for what your party has wrought. No Patriots in your camp. President Obama got the man Bush didn't care about and the Boston bombers. What did the GOP do? Absolutely nothing and that is what they are still doing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> But Soloweygirl you saw fit to eschew brevity and quote the whole thing!


I got so carried away from learning our borders were expanded and all the attacks were on American soil, I just couldn't stop myself.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I only agree with Ingried partially on this. Opinions?


@ solowey

You all wanted to cut spending, and the sequester has done just that. Why are you complaining? You got what you wanted.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't blame him for the deaths. I blamed him for not doing anything with information that was received prior to the attack. A little reading comprehension is required.


That would be the Bush administration that didn't pay attention to the chatter going on for the first nine months of that year before the attacks, right?
My comprehension is just fine, thank you. The implication was that the previous administration was responsible for the attacks---otherwise, you wouldn't have posted it. So then you hold the opinion that the Bush administration was responsible for the 9/11 attacks?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I was just listening to NPR in the car and guess what I found out?? Our congress CAN work together. Keep in mind that they're not in session next week and they all want to go home. They're busy passing a bill that would enable the FAA to spend money to put all the air traffic controllers back to work. There's no new money in the bill, but the agency will have more flexibility in how their existing money is spent. They'll be able to get money earmarked for some other category to pay the salaries of the air traffic controllers. Is there a little self-interest in their motive??


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I am so full of pride for the young wo/men of Wilcox County High School in rural Georgia who are putting on an integrated prom this Saturday night! Let's hear it for the teens who are dragging their school and community into the 21st century!


Is this the first time this high school has had an integrated prom? If so, it's a bittersweet occurrence. Long in coming, possibly long hoped-for, but finally here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I was just listening to NPR in the car and guess what I found out?? Our congress CAN work together. Keep in mind that they're not in session next week and they all want to go home. They're busy passing a bill that would enable the FAA to spend money to put all the air traffic controllers back to work. There's no new money in the bill, but the agency will have more flexibility in how their existing money is spent. They'll be able to get money earmarked for some other category to pay the salaries of the air traffic controllers. Is there a little self-interest in their motive??


LOL Andrea, just a little. I wonder if they will change it back when thet return to Congress.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Is this the first time this high school has had an integrated prom? If so, it's a bittersweet occurrence. Long in coming, possibly long hoped-for, but finally here.


Integrated as in black and white? Or integrated as in gay and straight? I can hardly believe we're still talking about black/white integrated prom.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I got so carried away from learning our borders were expanded and all the attacks were on American soil, I just couldn't stop myself.


Good one, soloweygirl. I didn't realize you'd gotten carried away, even though it would be pretty easy with that list.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

@ solowey

You all wanted to cut spending, and the sequester has done just that. Why are you complaining? You got what you wanted.

Have a sparkling day!


Yes, Solowey why are you complaining. The GOP sat on their hands and did nothing about the sequester and they got huge spending cuts. What is wrong with you? You got just what you wished for? What a complainer. Did you tell your Senators and Representatives to take care of this problem so the sequester would not have been implemented. Obama is a very smart man and he called their bluff. Who's sorry now?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul wrote:
Is this the first time this high school has had an integrated prom? If so, it's a bittersweet occurrence. Long in coming, possibly long hoped-for, but finally here.


Integrated as in black and white? Or integrated as in gay and straight? I can hardly believe we're still talking about black/white integrated prom.

Andrea


Yes, truly integrated by race and gender? If not, not truly integrated.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I got so carried away from learning our borders were expanded and all the attacks were on American soil, I just couldn't stop myself.


Good one
Yes, we did expand a little, didn't we?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Isn't that the free market system at work?


Well, I'd agree with you if you were Danish. God, woman...educate yourself as to what this crap of a prez is doing to us!! You continue to embarrass yourself and you aren't even aware. Sad...very sad.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 wrote:
Isn't that the free market system at work?

Well, I'd agree with you if you were Danish. God, woman...educate yourself as to what this crap of a prez is doing to us!! You continue to embarrass yourself and you aren't even aware. Sad...very sad.

thumper5316


Thumper you are the one who should be embarrassed. You don't know what the heck you are talking about. It's your members of Congress with their thumbs up their bumms that are screwing all of us in this country. You are so ill informed. Is that by design?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am so full of pride for the young wo/men of Wilcox County High School in rural Georgia who are putting on an integrated prom this Saturday night! Let's hear it for the teens who are dragging their school and community into the 21st century!


 :?: :?: :?: Been integrated in Ar. since 1972.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Integrated as in black and white? Or integrated as in gay and straight? I can hardly believe we're still talking about black/white integrated prom.


Black and white.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> rocky1991 wrote:
> Isn't that the free market system at work?
> 
> Well, I'd agree with you if you were Danish. God, woman...educate yourself as to what this crap of a prez is doing to us!! You continue to embarrass yourself and you aren't even aware. Sad...very sad.
> ...


Obviously, you have no idea what you are talking about. Sometimes it's best to remain silent. Apparently, you haven't learned that lesson.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :?: :?: :?: Been integrated in Ar. since 1972.


True - but there actually some small towns in Mississippi and Alabama that are not.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thumper - Crack open a book or read a paper or watch TV. What you posted is dumb as a stump. Rocky didn't make a mistake, you did! Isn't Capitalism what you folks are all about? How's it working for you, Thumper!

Essentially, capitalism is a free market system of trade, governed exclusively on the economic principle of supply and demand and maintained through competition. Consumers and businesses form a relationship that ultimately determines the cost of a good or service and the health of the market. If demand is up and supply can adequately satisfy it, then the market is strong. Lots of people have money to buy new things, more new things are produced and sold, and wealth is generated. This wealth is then dispersed throughout the society, all strata of which ultimately benefit: Companies require labor in boom times, thus increasing employment; taxes paid on that wealth end up funding government social programs for the poor.
If a market hits a bump in the road -- for example, through a stock market crash or a housing slump -- demand decreases. Less wealth is generated, employment decreases and ultimately, the poorer classes suffer most. This is the stickiest aspect of capitalism; it's highly Darwinian in nature. Companies unfit to operate (and inherently taxing to the capitalist system) won't weather an economic downturn. Those that can make it through a recession -- which is simply a decline in economic progress -- have ultimately proven that they're an asset to the economy.
This is how the market corrects itself. A recession strips away bad assets, whether in the form of a poorly designed security or a badly managed business. Those remaining should be strong enough to rebuild the market. After a recession ends, the process will begin again.
So it's natural that capitalism fosters competition. In "The Wealth of Nations," economist Adam Smith, regarded as the father of capitalist theory, laid out how capitalism inherently protects members of a society. When supply outpaces demand, companies compete to offer the lowest price to consumers, who benefit from the competition [source: Smith].

The father of capitalism, 18th-century Scottish political economist Adam Smith
Hulton Archive/Getty Images
But a competitive marketplace also encourages companies to do everything in their power to maximize profits. Companies seek to achieve monopolies -- sole control of a good or service, wherein prices are set by the company rather than market demands. Wages are set as low as laborers will tolerate. Steps to ensure consumer protections such as safety and quality should be taken only insofar as they attract a customer base. Capitalism itself is often criticized as an amoral system, since it prizes the self above others [source: Greider].
Smith pointed to built-in checks and balances of the capitalist system that are meant to prevent abuse. For example, higher wages mean a laborer can afford to properly feed himself or herself. In Smith's words, "[a] plentiful subsistence increases the bodily strength of the laborer" [source: Smith]. So a company that pays more than average wages will create a stronger workforce and increase its productivity, giving it a competitive edge in the marketplace.
When Smith's capitalist theory was put into practice in the nascent United States, these natural checks and balances didn't always emerge. As a result, the federal government has enacted forced checks and balances to counteract the weight produced by unfettered competition. What has emerged is a hybridized version of a free market. ­
Print Cite Feedback


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :?: :?: :?: Been integrated in Ar. since 1972.


1972? It should not have taken even that long. But I guess not being last is something.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> 1972? It should not have taken even that long. But I guess not being last is something.


Yes, what took you so long CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> True - but there actually some small towns in Mississippi and Alabama that are not.


Very hard to believe it! No big deal here. All churches and schools are mixed with all people in my town and most others that I know of. Small towns and big towns.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Obviously, you have no idea what you are talking about. Sometimes it's best to remain silent. Apparently, you haven't learned that lesson.


Read my post below if it isn't too difficult for you, Thumper. Shooting your mouth off and you don't even know which way is up.
How are they different?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Crack open a book or read a paper or watch TV. What you posted is dumb as a stump. Rocky didn't make a mistake, you did!
> 
> Essentially, capitalism is a free market system of trade, governed exclusively on the economic principle of supply and demand and maintained through competition. Consumers and businesses form a relationship that ultimately determines the cost of a good or service and the health of the market. If demand is up and supply can adequately satisfy it, then the market is strong. Lots of people have money to buy new things, more new things are produced and sold, and wealth is generated. This wealth is then dispersed throughout the society, all strata of which ultimately benefit: Companies require labor in boom times, thus increasing employment; taxes paid on that wealth end up funding government social programs for the poor.
> If a market hits a bump in the road -- for example, through a stock market crash or a housing slump -- demand decreases. Less wealth is generated, employment decreases and ultimately, the poorer classes suffer most. This is the stickiest aspect of capitalism; it's highly Darwinian in nature. Companies unfit to operate (and inherently taxing to the capitalist system) won't weather an economic downturn. Those that can make it through a recession -- which is simply a decline in economic progress -- have ultimately proven that they're an asset to the economy.
> ...


As demonstrated by the rush to Asia for lowest production costs and maximized profit at the expense of workers, safety, health, and the environment. Classic capitalism is killing workers, mother earth, and the U S economy and working class.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, what took you so long CB?[/quote Bless you heart Nancy. I was just a teenager then just when I remembered. What year did your state intergrate?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very hard to believe it! No big deal here. All churches and schools are mixed with all people in my town and most others that I know of. Small towns and big towns.


It is hard to believe, isn't it. A relative of mine married a guy whose family lives in Mississippi and she finds it difficult to visit because there is still an obvious racial divide and she is not used to that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you peacegoddess. Thumper's lack of knowledge of the U.S. economic system is showing. 



As demonstrated by the rush to Asia for lowest production costs and maximized profit at the expense of workers, safety, health, and the environment. Classic capitalism is killing workers, mother earth, and the U S economy and working class.

If you want peace, work for justice.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> 1972? It should not have taken even that long. But I guess not being last is something.


Well, we didn't integrate in the suburbs of Dallas until 1970. All in all, it went rather smoothly. I could name 2 towns in Texas where minorities are REALLY not welcome. But I'm sure this exists in some form in other states as well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Obviously, you have no idea what you are talking about. Sometimes it's best to remain silent. Apparently, you haven't learned that lesson.

thumper5316


Poor thumper, you better remain silent. You have already embarrassed your self enough for one day haven't you? I think taking your own advice, zip it, would serve you well. That's your lesson for the day.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, I'd agree with you if you were Danish. God, woman...educate yourself as to what this crap of a prez is doing to us!! You continue to embarrass yourself and you aren't even aware. Sad...very sad.


Danish??? You are still a nasty excuse for a human being. Sad. very sad.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cheeky Blighter said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, what took you so long CB?[/quote Bless you heart Nancy. I was just a teenager then just when I remembered. What year did your state intergrate?
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Obviously, you have no idea what you are talking about. Sometimes it's best to remain silent. Apparently, you haven't learned that lesson.


Apparently your intense hatred for any one else's opinion, but your own keeps you in a ugly state. You are an embarrassment to all of us. Everything you say is tinged with ugliness and hatred. Get over yourself. You are not to be admired but pitied.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thumper - Crack open a book or read a paper or watch TV. What you posted is dumb as a stump. Rocky didn't make a mistake, you did! Isn't Capitalism what you folks are all about? How's it working for you, Thumper!


Fisker is NOT an American company!! It's Danish. Who's the "stump" now?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Apparently your intense hatred for any one else's opinion, but your own keeps you in a ugly state. You are an embarrassment to all of us. Everything you say is tinged with ugliness and hatred. Get over yourself. You are not to be admired but pitied.


LOL! Coming from you, who cares? You're about as ugly as they come.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver wrote:
True - but there actually some small towns in Mississippi and Alabama that are not.


Very hard to believe it! No big deal here. All churches and schools are mixed with all people in my town and most others that I know of. Small towns and big towns. 

Country Bumpkins


When we went to Anniston, AL to see our son graduate from basic training at Ft McClellan in 1990 the churches, businesses, neighborhoods were not integrated and there still was the "right and wrong side of the railroad tracks". I was shocked to see this for the first time in my country. I had heard about it but couldn't believe how bad it was until I saw it for myself. It was a real eye opener. It was like stepping back in time. I wonder if anything has changed since then? I can understand why blacks came North for better jobs and education for their children. Some whites in the South seem to want to cling to the past. We decided to go to Jackson, MS to see the capitol and we were stopped by the police about 8:00PM and my husband had to show his driver's license and key's to our motel room so we could prove to him "we had a place to stay" He said "you folks better get back to your motel now we don't want anything to happen to you down here." The policeman followed us back to the parking lot of the motel and then left. I was scared and my husband was angry. I wonder what he would have done if we were black? I don't think I want to know. I did have very good food in the South but other than that I would not want to return to MS or AL. Country Bumpkins Arkansas was a lot friendlier.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Well, we didn't integrate in the suburbs of Dallas until 1970. All in all, it went rather smoothly. I could name 2 towns in Texas where minorities are REALLY not welcome. But I'm sure this exists in some form in other states as well.


How about American xenophobia is alive and hurting people all throughout this "greatest" country?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Is this the first time this high school has had an integrated prom? If so, it's a bittersweet occurrence. Long in coming, possibly long hoped-for, but finally here.


I guess I just dated myself. The words "rural Georgia" and "integrated" instantly made me think white/black integration... Guess I'll have to ask peacegoddess which it is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I am so full of pride for the young wo/men of Wilcox County High School in rural Georgia who are putting on an integrated prom this Saturday night! Let's hear it for the teens who are dragging their school and community into the 21st century!


Integrated how?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :?: :?: :?: Been integrated in Ar. since 1972.


That's the question CB. I dated myself by assuming it was black/white integration, and it does seem a little late for that. Maybe peacegoddess will enlighten us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter wrote:
Thumper - Crack open a book or read a paper or watch TV. What you posted is dumb as a stump. Rocky didn't make a mistake, you did! Isn't Capitalism what you folks are all about? How's it working for you, Thumper!


Fisker is NOT an American company!! It's Danish. Who's the "stump" now?

thumper5316


Do we need to draw a picture for you? What we are trying to explain to you is there is not a difference between free market and capitalism. It doesn't matter where Fisker is. Are you so thick that you don't understand. You believe capitalism is a good thing, Correct? Therefore you would believe free market is a good thing. Correct? The country would make no difference. Remember this, Thumper "It's the economy not the country? Chill out Thumper before you have a stroke. That would not be a good thing. Correct?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> True - but there actually some small towns in Mississippi and Alabama that are not.


Yeah, peacegoddess says black/white integration. I guess it can take a REALLY long time for some things to happen..:thumbdown:The thumbdown is for the prom in question.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Fisker is NOT an American company!! It's Danish. Who's the "stump" now?


That would still be you, Thumper. Zip it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> How about American xenophobia is alive and hurting people all throughout this "greatest" country?


How about any American can be xenophobic about any other American. It's another one of those equal opportunity things...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you peacegoddess. Thumper's lack of knowledge of the U.S. economic system is showing.
> 
> As demonstrated by the rush to Asia for lowest production costs and maximized profit at the expense of workers, safety, health, and the environment. Classic capitalism is killing workers, mother earth, and the U S economy and working class.
> 
> If you want peace, work for justice.


See my response. We are supporting companies that are not even in the nasty, "capitalistic" U.S. The company is in one of your utopian liberal, conservative countries. AND the company failed even with our taxpayer influx of funds. Don't make insuations at my lack of intelligence until you have validated your own.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Isn't that the free market system at work?


No that was government wasting our money on an experiment, that was doomed from the beginning. Would love a compare and contrast list of the winners and losers of the 'stimulus' money.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 wrote:
Apparently your intense hatred for any one else's opinion, but your own keeps you in a ugly state. You are an embarrassment to all of us. Everything you say is tinged with ugliness and hatred. Get over yourself. You are not to be admired but pitied.

LOL! Coming from you, who cares? You're about as ugly as they come.

thumper5316


Thumper your ugly stump behavior is an embarrassment to the good people of MN. I really wish you didn't live here as you sure give us all a bad name. Whatever, happened to Minnesota nice or weren't you taught that either?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Fisker is NOT an American company!! It's Danish. Who's the "stump" now?[/q
> 
> Dear Thumper, sweetheart.......the company is in FINLAND not Denmark. Money for technology and engineering was spent in this country, however we do not have the manufacturing skills necessary in this country to build the car, so it is being assembled in Finland


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkin I had the best blackberry cobbler in my life in a small town in Arkansas. Do you make cobbler? It was served warm with a big scoop of home made vanilla ice cream and it was delicious! :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I guess I just dated myself. The words "rural Georgia" and "integrated" instantly made me think white/black integration... Guess I'll have to ask peacegoddess which it is.


The prom is independent of the school. The kids are doing it on their own. Anyone can send a donation to help defray their costs.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> That's the question CB. I dated myself by assuming it was black/white integration, and it does seem a little late for that. Maybe peacegoddess will enlighten us.


Go online and read about it. The teens have been planning this for over a year. Wilcox County High School in Georgia


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> That would be nice, especially in our lifetimes. I think the liberal qualities of the American Church are mostly positive. I may be wrong, but the Church here seems more inclusive. I'm just pessimistic about the upper ranks of the Church being willing to ignore any directives they might get from the new Pope, who is considered to be conservative when it comes to doctrine. Maybe the new Pope won't bother with the American Church, but if the goal is to bring in more converts, the American Church is going to need to remain somewhat liberal and to especially stay and probably become more inclusive.
> 
> Hey, I'm so far gone that I think women should be allowed to be priests, and think that change would be more likely than allowing priests to marry, which I wish would be allowed as well.


You do not have a handle on the Catholic Church. The US Catholic Church is under the same guidelines as the Churches in every corner of the world. The Church follows church doctrine, not the whims or wishes of one country. What do you mean not bother with the Catholic Church in the US? Are you insane? We are all believe in one church universally, not according to country borders. We should not be left alone if we are not following Church Doctrine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumper is not wrong.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver wrote:
Well, we didn't integrate in the suburbs of Dallas until 1970. All in all, it went rather smoothly. I could name 2 towns in Texas where minorities are REALLY not welcome. But I'm sure this exists in some form in other states as well.


How about American xenophobia is alive and hurting people all throughout this "greatest" country?

If you want peace, work for justice.


Yes, it's alive and well here and I believe actually getting a lot worse. I used to believe we were making some headway but I think it took a big turn for the worse when Obama was elected. I remember those good white people depicting the President as a witch doctor and all sorts of other bizarre caricatures. He scared the heck out of a lot of people. It turned the country into the land of Bizzaro just like on Seinfeld. The world as a lot of people had known it just didn't make sense any more with a black family living in the "White" House. Just shouldn't happen. The world tilted on it's axis and scary! JMO


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> > Fisker is NOT an American company!! It's Danish. Who's the "stump" now?[/q
> ...


*sigh*, you are correct. Sorry. However, that does not change the gist of my post because they are both foreign companies. Why did we, the US citizens, fund a failed foreign company just because obama wanted it? Has any reputable news company followed the dollars far enough and reported who benefited from our contributed dollars and who benefited from those dollars? No, they haven't! Will we see that expose? No, we won't. Not until the ass-hole currently in office is safely out of range. He's the most corrupt, piece of crap the lazy American pubic has ever voted into office.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> See my response. We are supporting companies that are not even in the nasty, "capitalistic" U.S. The company is in one of your utopian liberal, conservative countries. AND the company failed even with our taxpayer influx of funds. Don't make insuations at my lack of intelligence until you have validated your own.


At no other time in US history has there been so much scandal that has gone on without proper media scrutiny and political will to actively stop unabated extortion of the public. Even the highlighted Solyndra scandal did not stop the continued waste of US taxpayer dollars with [so-called] ineffective green energy technology and other similar type Solyndra scandals...

The Amonix Solar:  manufacturing plant in North Las Vegas, subsidized by more than $20 million in federal tax credits and grants given by Obama Administration, has closed its 214,000 square foot facility a year after it opened.

o	Solar Trust of America: - Filed Bankruptcy in Oakland, CA, April 3, 2012

o	Bright Source: - Bright Source warned Obamas Energy Department officials in March 2011 that delays in approving a $1.6 billion U.S. loan guarantee would embarrass the White House and force the solar-energy company to close. Bright Source lost billions of dollars but is getting more money to keep trying. Can you say, This isnt working Mr. President?

o	Solyndra:- Obama gave $500,000,000 (thats a HALF BILLION!) in taxpayer money to Solyndra who shut its doors and laid off 1100 workers in August 2011 after billions in losses due to failure to make a solar product that works! Barack Obama was not vetted before being elected President and neither was Solyndra before Mr. Obama threw that taxpayer money down the drain of unproven technology.

o	LSP Energy: - LSPEnergy LP filed bankruptcy protection and a sale of its assets in Feb 2012

o	Energy Conversion Devices:  On February 14, 2012 Energy Conversion Devices, Inc. and its subsidiaries filed for bankruptcy

o	Abound Solar: - Abound Solar received a $400 million loan guarantee from Barack Obama then announced in June, 2012 that it would file for bankruptcy. Many of these failed corporations, such as Abound, donated MILLIONS and continue to donate to Barack Obamas campaign. Can you say, Democrat Slush Fund? Yes this is illegal. But Democrats are being protected from being prosecuted, for now.

o	SunPower: - SunPower stopped producing solar cells in 2011 at near bankruptcy then restructured with the help of, get this, oil giant TOTAL, Inc. who owns 60% stake in SunPower. Irony? The company is still struggling.

o	Beacon Power:  Beacon Power Corp filed for bankruptcy protection in October, 2011 just a year after Obama approved a $43 million Government loan guarantee. They remain barely in business, still struggling to make energy that makes sense or that works at all.

o	Ecotality: - ECOtality, a San Francisco green-tech company that never earned any money and remains on the verge of bankruptcy after receiving roughly $115 million in two loan guarantees from President Obama, who wants to do some more of this kind of Democrat Slush Fund Guarantees after he is elected to a 2nd term.

o	A123 Solar: - A123 Solar received $279 million from taxpayers thanks to President Obamas Department of Energy loan guarantees even after the Solyndra bankruptcy and is getting another $500M from Obama after a loss of $400M.

o	UniSolar: FAIL! - Uni-Solar filed for Ch 11 bankruptcy in June 20, 2012 after laying off hundreds of workers. UniSolar received even more Obama money after showing now progress, no profits and is still failing yet they still remain in business with Obamas help.

o	Azure Dynamics: - Azure Dynamics filed for bankruptcy in June , 2012 wasting millions in Obama Stimulus money and received abatement on taxes owed and and several tax credits. Azure Dynamics LLC filed for bankruptcy protection in Canada and the US. Azure laid off 120 of its 160 employees in Oak Park; Boston; Vancouver, British Columbia; and the UK.

o	Evergreen Solar: - Evergreen Solar received $527 Million in Taxpayer money from Obama and filed bankruptcy in late 2011. Evergreen, which closed its taxpayer-supported Devens factory in March, 2011 cut more than 1800 jobs. Evergreens $450 million factory, turned out to be a colossal waste of taxpayer money.

o	Ener1: Ener1 Inc. received a $118 million U.S. Energy Department grant from President Obama to make electric-car batteries but filed for bankruptcy protection January 2012 after defaulting on bond debt.

There may be more but this is all I have time to look for at the moment.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Saw a bumper sticker today:


My definition of gun control is hitting my target

Gotta love the South


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Our schools were never segregated in MN by race. Same is true of some of the other states in the northern United States.


Please help me understand why You and other's have to always imply that I or right are a racist. I have never said one word against any race. You are always bringing up black people. You don't know what color I am. Maybe I am a black conservative. Seems like a black person would be offended at always bringing it back up and dragging them down with the past. Equal rights are now in effect so why are you and peacegoddess bringing the race card to the table. You are the racist and hater not us. I don't have as much hate in my little toe and as you do for Christians, whites and Republicans. Would you go the bombed victims and remind them every day of the bombing? Same as bringing up past unequalities. Stop offending black people with your fake protection of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Country Bumpkin I had the best blackberry cobbler in my life in a small town in Arkansas. Do you make cobbler? It was served warm with a big scoop of home made vanilla ice cream and it was delicious! :thumbup:


Yes sometimes .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Saw a bumper sticker today:
> 
> My definition of gun control is hitting my target
> 
> Gotta love the South


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> *sigh*, you are correct. Sorry. However, that does not change the gist of my post because they ae both foreign companies. Why did we, the US citizens, fund a failed foreign company just because obama wanted it? Has any reputable news company followed the dollars far enough and reported who benefited from our contributed dollars and who benefited from those dollars? No, they haven't! Will we see that expose? No, we won't. Not until the ass-hole currently in office is safely out of range. He's the most corrupt, piece of crap the lazy American pubic has ever voted into office.


I think this was totally uncalled for even for you. I disliked GW with all my heart but I never went to far as to write something so crass and vulgar as this about a sitting president. Somehow civility has gone down the tubes and the republicans in the house and senate have led the way. At least he was voted into office by a majority, unlike his predecessor.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

You do not have a handle on the Catholic Church. The US Catholic Church is under the same guidelines as the Churches in every corner of the world. The Church follows church doctrine, not the whims or wishes of one country. What do you mean not bother with the Catholic Church in the US? Are you insane? We are all believe in one church universally, not according to country borders. We should not be left alone if we are not following Church Doctrine.

Have a blessed day

off2knit Do you remember who Henry the VIII was? Do you know what religion he was? Do you remember Martin Luther and what religion he was? You don't know your church history but why should you? You are fond of making things up along the way.
SS is not insane. Henry left the church taking his country with him and we now have the Anglican Church/Church of England and Martin Luther left the church and from that we have the Lutheran Church. Ideally, all the Catholic churches should be exactly the same but they are not. Some Catholic churches will invite non Catholics to receive communion and others will only give communion to Catholics and the exceptions go on and on by parish and what the priest wants to do. I was born into the Catholic church, and raised in it and I know what goes on and so does SS. You really need to get out of rural VA more and expand your knowledge.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Saw a bumper sticker today:
> 
> My definition of gun control is hitting my target
> 
> Gotta love the South


Really? This from a good Catholic? It's one thing to see it and another to post it and like it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think this was totally uncalled for even for you. I disliked GW with all my heart but I never went to far as to write something so crass and vulgar as this about a sitting president. Somehow civility has gone down the tubes and the republicans in the house and senate have led the way. At least he was voted into office by a majority, unlike his predecessor.


The vulgarity that I can write about this piece of crap in the WH now would be unprintable. Trust me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The vulgarity that I can write about this piece of crap in the WH now would be unprintable. Trust me.


All I'm saying is that you don't need to voice it that way. It takes fewer words to say "I hate the president."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cookie time!! Where's Janeway when we need her?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> All I'm saying is that you don't need to voice it that way. It takes fewer words to say "I hate the president."


He's shit?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper is not wrong.


Lukelucy - Thumper is wrong. If you think she is not prove it? Please don't just show up and post a couple words and then not back it up. It's like coming to a potluck without bringing food to share.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron wrote:
All I'm saying is that you don't need to voice it that way. It takes fewer words to say "I hate the president."

He's shit?

thumper5316

Thumper, please you musn't say things like that. Where is all that coming from. I expect your head will be spinning around on your neck next. I don't think a cookie will help. She might choke on it. Thumper seems to be having some kind of medical emergency.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> *sigh*, you are correct. Sorry. However, that does not change the gist of my post because they are both foreign companies. Why did we, the US citizens, fund a failed foreign company just because obama wanted it? Has any reputable news company followed the dollars far enough and reported who benefited from our contributed dollars and who benefited from those dollars? No, they haven't! Will we see that expose? No, we won't. Not until the ass-hole currently in office is safely out of range. He's the most corrupt, piece of crap the lazy American pubic has ever voted into office.


Where is your Christian charity Thumper? Surely you protest too much. Your language, tsk tsk. Without experimentation we would not be where we are. People have to keep trying to get the technology to get us off fossil fuels. Any investment is a risk. The only money we've thrown away in the past 13 years is the money spent on two wars we did not need and were created by our esteemed president, whose name I am forbidden to mention. I'd rather lose 259 million dollars than one single American life in wars that are immoral.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit wrote:
Saw a bumper sticker today:


My definition of gun control is hitting my target

Gotta love the South


Really? This from a good Catholic? It's one thing to see it and another to post it and like it.

Andrea


Andrea - I think some on the right are showing their true colors and it certainly isn't pretty. Good Catholic off2knit, you would be excommunicated if you said something like that in a Catholic church and maybe arrested to and brought to a hospital for psychiatric evaluation. Some could say you just made a terroristic threat and that is a Federal offense? What was your intent with the "hitting the target" remark?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree. There were no terrorist attacks on Americans, on American soil, after 9/11. Therefore President Bush kept us safe for the remainder of his term in office.


That is factually inaccurate too.

Reuter's

Even if you define safety as "preventing death from terrorism on U.S. soil" -- and I don't know why you'd define it that way -- Bush's tenure included anthrax attacks that killed five people (more than died in the Boston marathon bombing) and that injured between 22 and 68 people. Bush was president when Hesham Mohamed Hadayet killed two and wounded four at an LAX ticket counter; when the Beltway snipers killed 10 people; when Mohammed Reza Taheri-azar injured six driving his SUV into a crowd; and when Naveed Afzal Haq killed one woman and shot five others in Seattle. 
I don't blame Bush for those attacks -- but no, he didn't "keep us safe." 
That's particularly true when you recall, as Bush supporters never do, that the Iraq War, a conflict he chose to enter based on mistaken intelligence, killed more Americans than the 9/11 attacks. 
Almost 5,000 American troops were killed in Iraq. Tens of thousands more were wounded, many seriously. Bush did not keep them safe, by way of sending them to fight an unnecessary war. Even if you think that the war was necessary, he didn't keep them as safe as he could have, due to his administration's shocking negligence preparing for the conflict.
The bungled execution unarguably cost lives. 
If you're unaware of it, read "Blind into Baghdad" by my colleague James Fallows: "The U.S. occupation of Iraq is a debacle not because the government did no planning," he concluded, "but because a vast amount of expert planning was willfully ignored by the people in charge." An excerpt can't do the article justice, but here is the thesis that, by the end, is persuasively demonstrated:
Almost everything, good and bad, that has happened in Iraq since the fall of Saddam Hussein's regime was the subject of extensive pre-war discussion and analysis. This is particularly true of what have proved to be the harshest realities for the United States since the fall of Baghdad: that occupying the country is much more difficult than conquering it; that a breakdown in public order can jeopardize every other goal; that the ambition of patiently nurturing a new democracy is at odds with the desire to turn control over to the Iraqis quickly and get U.S. troops out; that the Sunni center of the country is the main security problem; that with each passing day Americans risk being seen less as liberators and more as occupiers, and targets.
All this, and much more, was laid out in detail and in writing long before the U.S. government made the final decision to attack. Even now the collective efforts at planning by the CIA, the State Department, the Army and the Marine Corps, the United States Agency for International Development, and a wide variety of other groups inside and outside the government are underappreciated by the public. The one pre-war effort that has received substantial recent attention, the State Department's Future of Iraq project, produced thousands of pages of findings, barely one paragraph of which has until now been quoted in the press. The Administration will be admired in retrospect for how much knowledge it created about the challenge it was taking on. U.S. government predictions about postwar Iraq's problems have proved as accurate as the assessments of pre-war Iraq's strategic threat have proved flawed.
But the Administration will be condemned for what it did with what was known. The problems the United States has encountered are precisely the ones its own expert agencies warned against. Exactly what went wrong with the occupation will be studied for years--or should be. The missteps of the first half year in Iraq are as significant as other classic and carefully examined failures in foreign policy, including John Kennedy's handling of the Bay of Pigs invasion, in 1961, and Lyndon Johnson's decision to escalate U.S. involvement in Vietnam, in 1965. The United States withstood those previous failures, and it will withstand this one. Having taken over Iraq and captured Saddam Hussein, it has no moral or practical choice other than to see out the occupation and to help rebuild and democratize the country. But its missteps have come at a heavy cost. And the ongoing financial, diplomatic, and human cost of the Iraq occupation is the more grievous in light of advance warnings the government had. 
George W. Bush failed to keep us safe, partly because he happened to be president when al-Qaeda succeeded in perpetrating a major attack, partly because various other attacks happened during his tenure, and most unforgivably because of his reductionism and hubris, pursuing a needless war of choice on false pretenses and executing that war poorly for years on end, in part because he elevated loyalty to his immediate underlings above having competent help.
The "he kept us safe" talking point is factually inaccurate. In closing, it's worth noting that the president doesn't swear an oath to keep us safe, but to protect and defend the U.S. Constitution. 
Bush failed at that too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is from a Minnesota news caster diagreeing with you Nancy.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

My definition of gun control is hitting my target

and that target is probably an animal, not anything else!

At least that is how this southern girl interprets it!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> *sigh*, you are correct. Sorry. However, that does not change the gist of my post because they are both foreign companies. Why did we, the US citizens, fund a failed foreign company just because obama wanted it? Has any reputable news company followed the dollars far enough and reported who benefited from our contributed dollars and who benefited from those dollars? No, they haven't! Will we see that expose? No, we won't. Not until the ass-hole currently in office is safely out of range. He's the most corrupt, piece of crap the lazy American pubic has ever voted into office.


Are you all talking about Fiskeer Automotive? If so, it is listed as an American company based in Anahiem, CA by Wikipedia.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> You do not have a handle on the Catholic Church. The US Catholic Church is under the same guidelines as the Churches in every corner of the world. The Church follows church doctrine, not the whims or wishes of one country. What do you mean not bother with the Catholic Church in the US? Are you insane? We are all believe in one church universally, not according to country borders. We should not be left alone if we are not following Church Doctrine.


Maybe you miss my point. The Catholic Church is considered to be more liberal than the Church generally is elsewhere. To a great extent, it's been left alone. If and/or when the Vatican and/or Pope Francis I become concerned about trends in the Church in the US, they may or may not call it to task. I'm well aware that there is one doctrine and that the Catholic Church is one church that exists in many countries. Instead of falling in line with the one doctrine of the faith, the Catholic Church in the US could break away from the greater Church if it finds it is unwilling to drop some if it's inclusive and liberal habits.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihf0D1u9rwc This is from a Minnesota news caster diagreeing with you Nancy.


ekkel kvinne

don't even bother with her CB.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What about the 534 million dollars given to Fisker's to make an electric car? Did you know that they have not produced a car since last Summer? Hummmm do you think that would have paid for the White House Tours?
> 
> PS Dow closed up today, not much but up


Do you think Edison got the light bulb right on the first try? Marconi with the radio? Bell with the telephone?
Henry Ford failed on a few autos too. The Edsel being one of them.
We give billions in subsidies to the oil companies. They don't always find oil on the first drill.
Congress gives billions for a weapons system that the Pentagon wants no part of.
If everyone gave up after the first try, we would still be living in the Dark Ages. I'll take your 534 million and raise you a couple of billion. Go to wikipedia to learn something about this car.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Are you all talking about Fiskeer Automotive? If so, it is listed as an American company based in Anahiem, CA by Wikipedia.


Then you are misinformed. It's no wonder you believe what you believe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> He's shit?


Classy, thumper. What other dirty names can you call him?
Hope Admin sees this.

SOCR


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Then you are misinformed. It's no wonder you believe what you believe.


Gee, any chance you could be misinformed? 
Now take a break and go flush your mouth.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> SS is not insane. Henry left the church taking his country with You really need to get out of rural VA more and expand your knowledge.


I think I can explain myself to Off2knit without your assistance.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Lukelucy - Thumper is wrong. If you think she is not prove it? Please don't just show up and post a couple words and then not back it up. It's like coming to a potluck without bringing food to share.


You prove me wrong, you who is a mouth piece for the piece of crap in the WH.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> He's shit?


I am surprised anyone would use some of the descriptors used on this site to describe any president whether you approve of him or not. I may say similar things when speaking to a friend in private, but with so many signed onto this site I maintain a civilized tone. And remember I am not a an Obama fan.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Then you are misinformed. It's no wonder you believe what you believe.


Look it up.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Classy, thumper. What other dirty names can you call him?
> Hope Admin sees this.
> 
> SOCR


I have three sons. Even I wouldn't print some of the names they have given him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you think Edison got the light bulb right on the first try? Marconi with the radio? Bell with the telephone?
> Henry Ford failed on a few autos too. The Edsel being one of them.
> We give billions in subsidies to the oil companies. They don't always find oil on the first drill.
> Congress gives billions for a weapons system that the Pentagon wants no part of.
> If everyone gave up after the first try, we would still be living in the Dark Ages. I'll take your 534 million and raise you a couple of billion.


No none of the men you mention got it right, but then they didn't use our taxes to do it and get it right.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Then you are misinformed. It's no wonder you believe what you believe.


They were originally in Anaheim.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have three sons. Even I wouldn't print some of the names they have given him.


You apparently have taught them well. Well done thumper.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Then you are misinformed. It's no wonder you believe what you believe.


Thumper,
The Wall Street Journal, Prive Co, and Wikipedia all state it is a U S start up company based in Anahiem, California.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Then you are misinformed. It's no wonder you believe what you believe.


I would trust wikipedia over thumper anyday.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaJump to: navigation, search Fisker Automotive, Inc. 
Type Private Corporation 
Industry Automotive 
Founded August 7, 2007[1][2] 
Founder(s) Henrik Fisker,
Bernhard Koehler[3] 
Headquarters Anaheim, California, U.S.[4] 
Key people Tony Posawatz, (CEO)[5]
Bernhard Koehler, (COO)[6]

Products Plug-in hybrid cars, Luxury cars 
Employees 53 (2013)[7][8] 
Website http://www.fiskerautomotive.com

Fisker Automotive, Inc. is an American automaker based in Anaheim, California.[4] The company's first product is the Fisker Karma, one of the world's first production plug-in hybrid electric vehicles. It debuted at the 2008 North American International Auto Show, creating the premium green car segment in which most major manufacturers have since announced they would compete.

Fisker originally intended to sell the Karma in late 2009, but after repeated delays,[9][10] the Environmental Protection Agency certified the cars vehicle emissions and drive range in October 2011,[11] and thereafter Fisker commenced delivery of production vehicles in the USA.[12]

Fisker stopped production in the summer of 2012, and was seeking new investment, and further complicated by the bankruptcy of its battery supplier A123 Systems and the costs involved regarding a recall and repairs to customer cars, as well as the resignation of the company's founder and CEO, Henrik Fisker.[13] In addition to production stopping for over five months, with no date announced to recommence, the planned production of the second model, the Fisker Atlantic was postponed, together with the cessation of development of the new model.[14]

In late March 2013, Fisker hired a law firm to prepare for a possible bankruptcy filing.[15] On April 5, 2013, Fisker laid off 75% of its workforce, retaining only a core group of 40 workers as it continues to negotiate with prospective investors.[16]


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You do not have a handle on the Catholic Church. The US Catholic Church is under the same guidelines as the Churches in every corner of the world. The Church follows church doctrine, not the whims or wishes of one country. What do you mean not bother with the Catholic Church in the US? Are you insane? We are all believe in one church universally, not according to country borders. We should not be left alone if we are not following Church Doctrine.
> 
> Have a blessed day
> 
> ...


So we are to believe that someone that no longer practices their faith has any valid points regarding the Catholic Church? Can you stop telling tales from your childhood and get into the modern times......hint hint, those men lived centuries ago.

If you become a practicing Catholic, get back to me with valid comments. Other than that, here's a quarter call non Catholic that cares.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have three sons. Even I wouldn't print some of the names they have given him.


And I am sure they learned it all from you


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey, does anyone know where Obama put the red line today? I guess using chemical of mass destruction in only a little part of their country, doesn't count. So how many more people have to be murdered by WMD's for him to really really mean it.

He has no credibility, once again. Maybe he thinks the red line is part of the game, Red Rover, Red Rover let Let more WMD come over


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> So we are to believe that someone that no longer practices their faith has any valid points regarding the Catholic Church? Can you stop telling tales from your childhood and get into the modern times......hint hint, those men lived centuries ago.
> 
> If you become a practicing Catholic, get back to me with valid comments. Other than that, here's a quarter call non Catholic that cares.


A person may stop practicing their Catholicism because of laws they may not agree with. It does not mean that one gives up all knowledge of it. Do a little research. You'll be surprised to find that you are wrong again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> alcameron wrote:
> All I'm saying is that you don't need to voice it that way. It takes fewer words to say "I hate the president."
> 
> He's shit?
> ...


Agree, another rightist whose teeth have become embedded in the computer cable. Someone cut the power.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree, another rightist whose teeth have become embedded in the computer cable. Someone cut the power.


Itet befinende kvinne and ekkel


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2012-fisker-karma-review
The cost of this fisker car is 96,000
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisker_Karma

In 2010, the Department of Energy awarded Fisker a US$529 million green-energy loan, primarily to assist the company in transitioning the Karma, which is assembled in Finland, into the American markets. Fisker collected nearly US$200 million until February of 2012, when the government froze the loan because the company was failing to meet the government's milestones. Three months later, in May, Fisker spokesman Robert Ormisher told ABC News that negotiations with the DOE were ongoing, and "We're hoping for a conclusion fairly soon." [49]
[edit]Recalls


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hey, does anyone know where Obama put the red line today? I guess using chemical of mass destruction in only a little part of their country, doesn't count. So how many more people have to be murdered by WMD's for him to really really mean it.
> 
> He has no credibility, once again. Maybe he thinks the red line is part of the game, Red Rover, Red Rover let Let more WMD come over


Wouldn't you rather he is certain, rather than the president whose name I am forbidden to mention, invade a country that may not have WMD?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hey, does anyone know where Obama put the red line today? I guess using chemical of mass destruction in only a little part of their country, doesn't count. So how many more people have to be murdered by WMD's for him to really really mean it.
> 
> He has no credibility, once again. Maybe he thinks the red line is part of the game, Red Rover, Red Rover let Let more WMD come over


Why don't you watch the news and find out before you start flapping your gums about something you know nothing about? 
Oh Wait! It's you.... and you are wrong again!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter wrote:
Our schools were never segregated in MN by race. Same is true of some of the other states in the northern United States.


Please help me understand why You and other's have to always imply that I or right are a racist. I have never said one word against any race. You are always bringing up black people. You don't know what color I am. Maybe I am a black conservative. Seems like a black person would be offended at always bringing it back up and dragging them down with the past. Equal rights are now in effect so why are you and peacegoddess bringing the race card to the table. You are the racist and hater not us. I don't have as much hate in my little toe and as you do for Christians, whites and Republicans. Would you go the bombed victims and remind them every day of the bombing? Same as bringing up past unequalities. Stop offending black people with your fake protection of them.

Country Bumpkins

I have to think about how I will respond to you CB. I do not want to say anything unkind to you so I will pause for a while and come back and reply to you. I will not fly off the handle as a few others have done out here today.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> He's shit?


Anger management class on your agenda?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Where is your Christian charity Thumper? Surely you protest too much. Your language, tsk tsk. Without experimentation we would not be where we are. People have to keep trying to get the technology to get us off fossil fuels. Any investment is a risk. The only money we've thrown away in the past 13 years is the money spent on two wars we did not need and were created by our esteemed president, whose name I am forbidden to mention. I'd rather lose 259 million dollars than one single American life in wars that are immoral.


I don't believe she has confessed to being a Christian.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Where is your Christian charity Thumper? Surely you protest too much. Your language, tsk tsk. Without experimentation we would not be where we are. People have to keep trying to get the technology to get us off fossil fuels. Any investment is a risk. The only money we've thrown away in the past 13 years is the money spent on two wars we did not need and were created by our esteemed president, whose name I am forbidden to mention. I'd rather lose 259 million dollars than one single American life in wars that are immoral.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Anger management class on your agenda?


Probably not, and I doubt Obamacare will pay the tab for a few sessions at the Bachmann shock clinic.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No none of the men you mention got it right, but then they didn't use our taxes to do it and get it right.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hey, does anyone know where Obama put the red line today? I guess using chemical of mass destruction in only a little part of their country, doesn't count. So how many more people have to be murdered by WMD's for him to really really mean it.
> 
> He has no credibility, once again. Maybe he thinks the red line is part of the game, Red Rover, Red Rover let Let more WMD come over


So you want us to jump into a war in Syria, just like that? Just what we need?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Somebody get the Holy Water! Thumper is about to spew green stuff!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Somebody get the Holy Water! Thumper is about to spew green stuff!


Won't work! I do hope she takes an anger management class before her grandchild is born.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Hey, does anyone know where Obama put the red line today? I guess using chemical of mass destruction in only a little part of their country, doesn't count. So how many more people have to be murdered by WMD's for him to really really mean it.
> 
> He has no credibility, once again. Maybe he thinks the red line is part of the game, Red Rover, Red Rover let Let more WMD come over


Why do yo want us to go over there? Why must we police the world? Our global messing is causing too much death and destruction already!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We have our own WMD's here in the US. They are called guns.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you sure about that?


What about NASA?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, that too, Rocky!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

So we are to believe that someone that no longer practices their faith has any valid points regarding the Catholic Church? Can you stop telling tales from your childhood and get into the modern times......hint hint, those men lived centuries ago.

If you become a practicing Catholic, get back to me with valid comments. Other than that, here's a quarter call non Catholic that cares.

Have a blessed day

Off2knit you are so ignorant of the Catholic church and church history and everything else that you open your "know nothing" mouth about I just have to laugh. You have no idea how often I attend the Catholic church. For all you know I may be a daily communicant. I am obviously much more current on what is going on in the church than you are as is SS and she is just a newbie. I may be a lay teacher in the Catholic church fr all you know. I know don't let a little old thing like the history of your own religion get in your way. You know what they say about people who don't know their history and what happens to them? Oh silly me of course you don't know as you know nothing. You are so backwards you will soon find yourself back in the 19th century. Do you even know what century you are in now? Probably not. Critical thinking must not occur in the outback where you reside. Please stay there darlin it's so you! Leave the intelligent conversations to the grown ups and play over on Denim and Pearls. Bye Bye


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe that you have valid points regarding the Catholic Church Cheeky Yes, I cannot stop telling tales from my childhood and get into modern times but I do not care about people less prominent than me like Henry VIII or Martin Luther. If they do not exist in the here and now I can't relate tsk .. .

Here's a quarter call someone that cares off2knit.

Have a blessed day


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> A person may stop practicing their Catholicism because of laws they may not agree with. It does not mean that one gives up all knowledge of it. Do a little research. You'll be surprised to find that you are wrong again.


Then you are not a practicing Catholic. How long has it been since you went to Mass, took a Catholic religious class, Catholic Bible study.... ? If you haven't in the past year, please refrain pontificating. Might be nice if you even know about the changes in the Mass and prayers and why they were put in place. If I had to rely on my religious education from grade school, I would be lacking in so much knowledge and understanding that only continual attendance at Mass and Religious education provides.

You have every right to state your incorrect opinion. But people reading your rants against the Catholic Church should be made aware that you are not in good standing with the Church, so you knowledge might be flawed.

Also you constant insults are so boorish, please stop with the name calling.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> So you want us to jump into a war in Syria, just like that? Just what we need?


Then he should have kept his mouth shut, and not declared his line in the sand. OOOOOOhhhhhh no, the Syrians are laughing at him, terrified of Obama's consequences. snort


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty wrote:
A person may stop practicing their Catholicism because of laws they may not agree with. It does not mean that one gives up all knowledge of it. Do a little research. You'll be surprised to find that you are wrong again.


Then you are not a practicing Catholic. How long has it been since you went to Mass, took a Catholic religious class, Catholic Bible study.... ? If you haven't in the past year, please refrain pontificating. Might be nice if you even know about the changes in the Mass and prayers and why they were put in place. If I had to rely on my religious education from grade school, I would be lacking in so much knowledge and understanding that only continual attendance at Mass and Religious education provides. 

You have every right to state your incorrect opinion. But people reading your rants against the Catholic Church should be made aware that you are not in good standing with the Church, so you knowledge might be flawed.

Also you constant insults are so boorish, please stop with the name calling.

Have a blessed day


You are just looking foolish now lady. You are so in over your head I am blushing for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So what else is new? She's flapping her gums agian with no substance in what she says. She is like a scabie, just trying to get under your skin. It's best just to ignore her.
Remember Mark Twain's quote on arguing it certainly applies to the likes of her.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So what else is new? She's flapping her gums agian with no substance in what she says. She is like a scabie, just trying to get under your skin. It's best just to ignore her.
> Remember Mark Twain's quote on arguing it certainly applies to the likes of her.


So true. I think there should be a draft to recruit people to go fight in Syria and I vote we send off2knit. She would be right in her element over there. She wouldn't need a WMD she can kill the terrorists with her mouth. She reminds me of Hannibal L. I hope she brings her fava beans with her. Oh, Clarisse OTKBC


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So what else is new? She's flapping her gums agian with no substance in what she says. She is like a scabie, just trying to get under your skin. It's best just to ignore her.
> Remember Mark Twain's quote on arguing it certainly applies to the likes of her.


My, my, aren't we nasty today! Calling someone a horrible name is way below the belt.

You are certainly not the sharpest knife in the drawer!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So true. I think there should be a draft to recruit people to go fight in Syria and I vote we send off2knit. She would be right in her element over there. She wouldn't need a WMD she can kill the terrorists with her mouth. She reminds me of Hannibal L. I hope she brings her fava beans with her. Oh, Clarisse OTKBC


Wow, aren't you nasty today? Don't you eat fava beans? More secret letters--do you really think I care?

Your lights are on, but no one is home!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Won't work! I do hope she takes an anger management class before her grandchild is born.


Al, you have spent too much time with those lefties as you are beginning to write as they do.

Thumper does not need anger management!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Somebody get the Holy Water! Thumper is about to spew green stuff!


You need the Holy Water as all you spew is hatefulness!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We have our own WMD's here in the US. They are called guns.


I repeat--I'll never give up my weapons so get over it!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, you have spent too much time with those lefties as you are beginning to write as they do.
> 
> Thumper does not need anger management!


Janeway---you should go back and read everything she wrote before you make comments like this. I don't think you'd like her potty mouth and display of anger.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So we are to believe that someone that no longer practices their faith has any valid points regarding the Catholic Church? Can you stop telling tales from your childhood and get into the modern times......hint hint, those men lived centuries ago.
> 
> If you become a practicing Catholic, get back to me with valid comments. Other than that, here's a quarter call non Catholic that cares.
> 
> ...


My, my, cheeky, who bit you in the behind today? You are becoming so hateful.

I feel sorry for your church if you are a lay teacher with all of your hate for your fellow man!

Why don't you calm down and come to our church where we wash the elders feet--maybe that would help take away some of your hate!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My, my, cheeky, who bit you in the behind today? You are becoming so hateful.
> 
> I feel sorry for your church if you are a lay teacher with all of your hate for your fellow man!
> 
> Why don't you calm down and come to our church where we wash the elders feet--maybe that would help take away some of your hate!


Janeway
After today's display, I don't think it's "our side" that's so nasty. You really need to go back and read all you've missed. You wouldn't be so quick to call anyone around here hateful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Janeway---you should go back and read everything she wrote before you make comments like this. I don't think you'd like her potty mouth and display of anger.


I read back 9 pages and here is my opinion:

I think that instead of all of you lefties being so "rude" when any statement is make by the "right" why don't all of you try to not be so hateful with your replies. That would help instead of saying such things as you are off your rocker or you do not know what you are talking about!

Three or four of you on the left "gang" up on one person and think you are not being hateful.

In my opinion, Thumper was getting so much flack with all who ganged up on her that yes, she became angry--you would too so guess we on the right will have to pick out one of you to pounce upon to let you see how it feels.

Speaking of Off2knit's quote about the bumper sticker, I have heard those words a lot of times, but again you lefties pounced upon her for writing it.

Anything we say you lefties call it stupid or make rude remarks.

Well, I may not be the sharpest pencil in the drawer, but I'm not stupid either as there are more important things in my life than argue with people who seemingly do not have any respect for anyone.

It seems Cheeky is always bring up the race card--I'm thinking she is black is why she does this. I do not care if she is green I'm not a racist!

Down on the farm, my daughters were friends with blacks from high school and they were invited to spend the night and did for four years. I took care of them as my own by making sure everyone was fed, slept well and caught the bus to go to school.

I washed their clothes if they stayed the week-end. They loved the farm and would work along with my girls doing chores.

They lived my home cooking which was different from what they ate at home with home grown veggies as in town they did not have a garden. We had fresh eggs that they loved to gather and put the chickens up for the night. One girl even loved to milk the cow and helped make butter and whipped cream and all loved homemade ice cream.

So don't tell me about being a racist as those black girls did not care that we were Indians! I have lost touch with them since they graduated and we all went on with our lives, sold the farm, but I'm sure they remember our fun together down on the farm. I would love to see them as grown women with a family of their own today.

Sorry, maybe I need a cookie!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> So we are to believe that someone that no longer practices their faith has any valid points regarding the Catholic Church? Can you stop telling tales from your childhood and get into the modern times......hint hint, those men lived centuries ago.
> 
> If you become a practicing Catholic, get back to me with valid comments. Other than that, here's a quarter call non Catholic that cares.


I know that Henry VIII and Martin Luther lived a long, long time ago, but that doesn't mean that the American Catholic Church might not imitate them, or imitate a more recent group of people who rebelled against being required to follow the state religion and come to the unsettled, wild country of America because, in great part, they were persecuted in England for wanting the freedom to form other Protestant Christian sects. It seems possible to me that if the US Catholic Church was ordered to follow the doctrine of the Church to the letter, which isn't the case in every parish these days, that the US Church might break away from the greater Church body it is a part of now.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Me thinks the woman doth protest too much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone seen this on voter faud?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nighty, night!


Good night Jane.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You need the Holy Water as all you spew is hatefulness!


You are making a horses arse out of yourself tonite, Janeway.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You need the Holy Water as all you spew is hatefulness!


Have you been sipping the "firewater" tonight? Go to bed Janeway


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My, my, aren't we nasty today! Calling someone a horrible name is way below the belt.
> 
> You are certainly not the sharpest knife in the drawer!


Yes, scabie is just a dreadful name! Oh My! Don't get the vapors, Jane. Although by reading your posts it looks as though you've been inhaling something. 
Talk to your little buddy thumper about horrible name calling. Her words were much more "horrible" than a little ol' dust mite.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I know that Henry VIII and Martin Luther lived a long, long time ago, but that doesn't mean that the American Catholic Church might not imitate them, or imitate a more recent group of people who rebelled against being required to follow the state religion and come to the unsettled, wild country of America because, in great part, they were persecuted in England for wanting the freedom to form other Protestant Christian sects. It seems possible to me that if the US Catholic Church was ordered to follow the doctrine of the Church to the letter, which isn't the case in every parish these days, that the US Church might break away from the greater Church body it is a part of now.


You seem to believe that the Church in North America would be prepared to break away from the universal Church if a more "liberal" form of catholicism isn't available to them. I believe that those that feel strongly opposed to established doctrine have already left the Church as non-practicing Catholics or become members of other churches. Of those that remain, some are comfortable with existing doctrine, some work to influence change from within and some make the personal decision to quietly not follow some of the Church's teaching.

Henry had political reasons for splitting from Rome and as the ruler of England had the power to expropriate Church property. Luther had theological reasons for separating from the Church and new congregations were independently formed. I don't think that dissenting North American Catholics would have the power to expropriate Church property, but would be free to form their own denominations or join another.

The reverse is also true. I don't know about the US, but quite a number of Canadian Anglicans unhappy with liberalized doctrine have joined the Catholic Church.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I repeat--I'll never give up my weapons so get over it!


I hope you keep your gun cleaned, Jane. They can backfire very easily.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Then you are not a practicing Catholic. How long has it been since you went to Mass, took a Catholic religious class, Catholic Bible study.... ? If you haven't in the past year, please refrain pontificating. Might be nice if you even know about the changes in the Mass and prayers and why they were put in place. If I had to rely on my religious education from grade school, I would be lacking in so much knowledge and understanding that only continual attendance at Mass and Religious education provides.
> 
> You have every right to state your incorrect opinion. But people reading your rants against the Catholic Church should be made aware that you are not in good standing with the Church, so you knowledge might be flawed.
> 
> Also you constant insults are so boorish, please stop with the name calling.


How in the world would you know if I was a practicing Catholic or not? You don't. So once again, you are WRONG. Before you criticize anybody else, take a good look in he mirror and note your on flaws.

SOCR


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Integrated as in black and white? Or integrated as in gay and straight? I can hardly believe we're still talking about black/white integrated prom.


That was my initial reaction, too Andrea! OOOPs, I just read on the next page that meant a racial integration! I find that absolutely unbelievable, but "better late than never" is certainly applicable here.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Saw a bumper sticker today:
> 
> My definition of gun control is hitting my target
> 
> Gotta love the South


No, you don't!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> How in the world would you know if I was a practicing Catholic or not? You don't. So once again, you are WRONG. Before you criticize anybody else, take a good look in he mirror and note your on flaws.
> 
> SOCR


You stated you were raised in the Catholic Faith. Practicing Catholics, use present tense verbs. I am a Catholic, I am a practicing Catholic.... Therefore your use of the past tense, indicates that your Catholic life was in the past. Unless you need a refresher in basic grammar or made a mistake.

There is proof of the use of WMD's in Syria, twice. But I guess just because a few people were murdered (I think it was around 35, but might be off) that isn't crossing the line in Obama world. Maybe he will go on his' magical apology tour' of the Middle East again, and they will all sing around a campfire holding hands or better yet play golf in the desert. He is being laughed at by the leaders of Syria. They know he will do nothing, all show but no go.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

off2knit wrote:
Saw a bumper sticker today:


My definition of gun control is hitting my target

Gotta love the South


No, you don't!



Why do you hate the South? If you don't love the South, you must hate the South. Gotta go and clean my gun


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I have three sons. Even I wouldn't print some of the names they have given him.


How proud you must be!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

off2knit said:


> off2knit wrote:
> Saw a bumper sticker today:
> 
> My definition of gun control is hitting my target
> ...


You are incorrect madam, I do not hate the South. All of my charity knitting goes to Arkansas. I have made and shipped down over 100 chem caps for the Arkansas Children's Hospital in the past 7 months alone. I also knit scarves for Arkansas Special Olympics athletes. I have been made an honorary member of the Bethesda Methodist Prayer Shawl Group in Newark, Arkansas. So, dearie, in keeping with your gun worshipping mentality, don't be so quick to shoot your mouth off.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> You are incorrect madam, I do not hate the South. All of my charity knitting goes to Arkansas. I have made and shipped down over 100 chem caps for the Arkansas Children's Hospital in the past 7 months alone. I also knit scarves for Arkansas Special Olympics athletes. I have been made an honorary member of the Bethesda Methodist Prayer Shawl Group in Newark, Arkansas. So, dearie, in keeping with your gun worshipping mentality, don't be so quick to shoot your mouth off.


My, my aren't you hateful this morning! I am sorry you have kidney problems as I do also as it makes one watch what we drink!

Good for you that you do a lot for charity. Why haven't you mentioned your good deeds before instead of being so hateful to the people on the right?

I'm sure others in your "group" do some good deeds, but we never read about them as there are just too many rude remarks made instead as the lefties must be "one" up on everyone else.

As I've said I have voted for Democrats in the past, but if all the supporters of that party can only spew hate then I will study the ballot with a magnifying glass in the next election!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> How proud you must be!


Yes, thumper is very proud of her boys as they are successful young men in society. She has done a great job in rearing them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You stated you were raised in the Catholic Faith. Practicing Catholics, use present tense verbs. I am a Catholic, I am a practicing Catholic.... Therefore your use of the past tense, indicates that your Catholic life was in the past. Unless you need a refresher in basic grammar or made a mistake.
> 
> There is proof of the use of WMD's in Syria, twice. But I guess just because a few people were murdered (I think it was around 35, but might be off) that isn't crossing the line in Obama world. Maybe he will go on his' magical apology tour' of the Middle East again, and they will all sing around a campfire holding hands or better yet play golf in the desert. He is being laughed at by the leaders of Syria. They know he will do nothing, all show but no go.


The "proof" is very weak at this point, but I guess a Catholic hawk just wants to go to war and kill a bunch of people. Nice going, o holy one.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

medusa said:


> You are incorrect madam, I do not hate the South. All of my charity knitting goes to Arkansas. I have made and shipped down over 100 chem caps for the Arkansas Children's Hospital in the past 7 months alone. I also knit scarves for Arkansas Special Olympics athletes. I have been made an honorary member of the Bethesda Methodist Prayer Shawl Group in Newark, Arkansas. So, dearie, in keeping with your gun worshipping mentality, don't be so quick to shoot your mouth off.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My, my aren't you hateful this morning! I am sorry you have kidney problems as I do also as it makes one watch what we drink!
> 
> Good for you that you do a lot for charity. Why haven't you mentioned your good deeds before instead of being so hateful to the people on the right?
> 
> ...


I find it a little pathetic that one has to brag about doing acts of charity. A little humility never hurt anyone.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The "proof" is very weak at this point, but I guess a Catholic hawk just wants to go to war and kill a bunch of people. Nice going, o holy one.


New topic: How about Obama speaking at Planned Parenthood?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> New topic: How about Obama speaking at Planned Parenthood?


Yeah, what about that? It made me want to puke. But then again, anything he does elicits the same reaction from me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you sure about that?


Why yes I am just name one of the mention at the top of the page that you mention and prove that they used goverment funds. What we have today were made by men who didn't ask for help, they did it. Called indepentents I would think, made their own money. Wow just think some invented things that we use today with out the goverment being involved. Seems to still be happening to day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

momeee said:


> It could be, but the way much of the billions of $$$$ was awarded, and then the abysmal failure of so many of those projects begs the question about how and who the money was awarded to.


you hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> New topic: How about Obama speaking at Planned Parenthood?


I'm a little frightened that a gun-toting anti-abortionist will use this as fodder and feel justified in shooting him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> No I quite expect it. So hard for people who have lost their minds to find it.


and Susan a mind is a terrible thing to waste as you prove time and time again. No fact just name calling, how is that for a waste of brains and time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you hit the nail on the head with that one.


Absolutely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Wow! Another almost endless quote just so you can put a thumbs-up at the end of it? Whatever happened to making a short paraphrase of what someone said and then putting a teeny remark after that?


It's called reading the fact, you might want to try it sometime.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> @ solowey
> 
> You all wanted to cut spending, and the sequester has done just that. Why are you complaining? You got what you wanted.


Because our President was the one to suggest sequester and is now trying to blame the other party as it is starting to back fire .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's called reading the fact, you might want to try it sometime.


Do I have to read the fact more than once? Honest, I can remember things posted here from page to page, and how to go back and find the original and reread it, if necessary. We wouldn't be on version #9 if there wasn't so much space wasted quoting other peoples' posts over and over again. So far, you've proved yourself to be pretty intelligent, and I think you could easily do the same thing I do, if you wanted to.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, what about that? It made me want to puke. But then again, anything he does elicits the same reaction from me.


You, dear lady , make me want to "puke". If you don't have anything negative to say, you keep quiet. I expect the most vile and hateful things to spew fro your mouth. I would prefer you to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> > Fisker is NOT an American company!! It's Danish. Who's the "stump" now?[/q
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm a little frightened that a gun-toting anti-abortionist will use this as fodder and feel justified in shooting him.


But, isn't that the way of the Right? Shoot because you don't agree with them? Even if the law is on your side. It's all about " I say what's right, not going let any damn law get in my way. I know what is RIGHT for EVERYBOY".


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so this company spent our money, and is now bankrupt. Did you look up the amount of taxs payer dollars that went into this one?????


I do not care about taxpayer dollars spent on innovation, I do care about taxpayer dollars spent on two wars that are immoral. I said before, I'd gladly spend 259 million dollars on innovation rather than trillions of dollars for the loss f any American soldiers life.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Even if the law is on your side. It's all about " I say what's right, not going let any damn law get in my way. I know what is RIGHT for EVERYBOY".


obama does that all the time and even when the laws aren't on his side.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree, another rightist whose teeth have become embedded in the computer cable. Someone cut the power.


And you on the lefties complain about how we treat you? Here is a good example of a low life person. Ah Susan care to comment on me again??? Thumper has said nothing compared to you, and your post. Just goes to prove what is said by a low minded person with out tact or grace . You seem to love to attack one person all of you, then say how righteous your group have been, as to swear words, wow just because you leave a couple of letters out or rewrite it, is still swearing. Plus you have the nerve to report me to admin . wow what a bunch of two face women. 
Rocky the name is GOD not G-D. 
You may want to put a gag on Susan and her post.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> obama does that all the time and even when the laws aren't on his side.


Oh dear thumper, please enlighten us with those laws that aren't on his side.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I do not care about taxpayer dollars spent on innovation, I do care about taxpayer dollars spent on two wars that are immoral. I said before, I'd gladly spend 259 million dollars on innovation rather than trillions of dollars for the loss f any American soldiers life.


Good one lady but still not as much as The President who was going to balance the budget when running for office the first time and has now spent more money then pevious president. Just one of the man's promises not Kept. And what about the words he used about How Bush had done harm with what money he had spent. Seem he has gone the sme way , but has spent more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> obama does that all the time and even when the laws aren't on his side.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Rocky using swear words my my.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Oh dear thumper, please enlighten us with those laws that aren't on his side.


Immigration.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> New topic: How about Obama speaking at Planned Parenthood?


You mean after the one he canceled because of the good Doctor trail, and then waited to do it at a later date????


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Oh dear thumper, please enlighten us with those laws that aren't on his side.


Stuff it. I'm not your 'dear' anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> But, isn't that the way of the Right? Shoot because you don't agree with them? Even if the law is on your side. It's all about " I say what's right, not going let any damn law get in my way. I know what is RIGHT for EVERYBOY".


another stupid statement when you don't have facts to back you attack, and yet your whole group wanted peace last night from the attacking of one person. You are very good at that aren't you.

skitter toyse kvinne


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Oh dear thumper, please enlighten us with those laws that aren't on his side.


why don't you try this Rocky look it up yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are making a horses arse out of yourself tonite, Janeway.


More proof of using swear words, yet blaming others changing letters do not make it less.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Do I have to read the fact more than once? Honest, I can remember things posted here from page to page, and how to go back and find the original and reread it, if necessary. We wouldn't be on version #9 if there wasn't so much space wasted quoting other peoples' posts over and over again. So far, you've proved yourself to be pretty intelligent, and I think you could easily do the same thing I do, if you wanted to.


Or I can just bad mouth someone like you have done,several time about me and to me couldn't I


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You stated you were raised in the Catholic Faith. Practicing Catholics, use present tense verbs. I am a Catholic, I am a practicing Catholic.... Therefore your use of the past tense, indicates that your Catholic life was in the past. Unless you need a refresher in basic grammar or made a mistake.
> 
> There is proof of the use of WMD's in Syria, twice. But I guess just because a few people were murdered (I think it was around 35, but might be off) that isn't crossing the line in Obama world. Maybe he will go on his' magical apology tour' of the Middle East again, and they will all sing around a campfire holding hands or better yet play golf in the desert. He is being laughed at by the leaders of Syria. They know he will do nothing, all show but no go.[/quote


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I do not care about taxpayer dollars spent on innovation, I do care about taxpayer dollars spent on two wars that are immoral. I said before, I'd gladly spend 259 million dollars on innovation rather than trillions of dollars for the loss f any American soldiers life.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I do not care about taxpayer dollars spent on innovation, I do care about taxpayer dollars spent on two wars that are immoral. I said before, I'd gladly spend 259 million dollars on innovation rather than trillions of dollars for the loss f any American soldiers life.


Of any person's life. Remember the old 60's mantra War is not healthy for children and other living things.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> More proof of using swear words, yet blaming others changing letters do not make it less.


arse is not a swear word. And you have no place to chastize anyone about foul name calling. I remember one Friday night here not to long ago that your true self was exposed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
:thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I find it a little pathetic that one has to brag about doing acts of charity. A little humility never hurt anyone.


I did not say "brag" about what one does for charity, but found it interesting that she does so much good that I did not know about before--if we aren't told about such goodness, how will we know about it as we don't see each other in person or in groups.

I love reading what others do as it breaks the uglies that are being spread.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> :thumbup:


 :twisted: Bratty you are Trolling again!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> arse is not a swear word. And you have no place to chastize anyone about foul name calling. I remember one Friday night here not to long ago that your true self was exposed.


Picking again as arse is well known for the other word.

Shame, shame on you for bring up Friday night where you and your ugly Lefties were so hateful to Yarnie as you "ganged" up on her. We should try that with one of you to let you see how it feels.

:twisted: :hunf: :XD: :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama at Planned Parenthood. What a hypocrite.
> 
> "Thats absurd. Its wrong. Its an assault on womens rights. And thats why when the people of Mississippi were given a chance to vote on that initiative, they turned it down. Mississippi is a conservative state, but they wanted to make clear theres nothing conservative about the *government injecting itself into decisions best made between a woman and her doctor*. And folks are trying to do this all across the country.
> 
> ...


Thank you as I just read this in our newspaper.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Oh dear thumper, please enlighten us with those laws that aren't on his side.


you first my dear or can't you find them?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Picking again as arse is well known for the other word.
> 
> Shame, shame on you for bring up Friday night where you and your ugly Lefties were so hateful to Yarnie as you "ganged" up on her. We should try that with one of you to let you see how it feels.
> 
> :twisted: :hunf: :XD: :thumbdown:


It was Yarnie's foul mouth that was hurting other people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> More proof of using swear words, yet blaming others changing letters do not make it less.


Oh, Yarnie, she wants to exterminate me as she posted a picture of Roach Killer on L.O.L.L saying Roach Alert.

Everyone should read all the hatefulness going on over there as most of what they are interested in is:

Men, Sex and Booze! Yep, it is those Lefties at work!

I recommended Condoms but got an ugly reply which I knew they would post.

Oh, dear a quick to bathroom as I laughed at my own post too hard, will return soon.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Obama at Planned Parenthood. What a hypocrite.
> 
> "Thats absurd. Its wrong. Its an assault on womens rights. And thats why when the people of Mississippi were given a chance to vote on that initiative, they turned it down. Mississippi is a conservative state, but they wanted to make clear theres nothing conservative about the *government injecting itself into decisions best made between a woman and her doctor*. And folks are trying to do this all across the country.
> 
> ...


His speech was great! I seldom give the president praise. This may actually be a first for me. I was proud of him.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> His speech was great! I seldom give the president praise. This may actually be a first for me. I was proud of him.


It doesn't take much to keep you happy does it dearie?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> :twisted: Bratty you are Trolling again!


Actually not, Janeway as I have been posting in this thread for quite some time now. Now if I went into FF Denim and Pearls and posted all the ugly things that you did in LOLL, then you could call me a troll. 
I decided not to post in that thread as it is a place where your friends hang out. I may have posted a couple of times, but not with the ugly, negative, disgusting manner as you did last night.
You certainly showed your true colors. I actually liked you before last night.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Do I have to read the fact more than once? Honest, I can remember things posted here from page to page, and how to go back and find the original and reread it, if necessary. We wouldn't be on version #9 if there wasn't so much space wasted quoting other peoples' posts over and over again. So far, you've proved yourself to be pretty intelligent, and I think you could easily do the same thing I do, if you wanted to.


Seattle, from what I understand about how KP works, if you do not hit reply quote, the person to whom you want to say your words won't get the reply. I may not be correct about this but I think it is in the direction on how to use the reply, reply quote.

I know it makes pages and pages, but sometimes it cannot be helped as just scan down to the new post then read it if you have already read the original.

I seperate my words into paragraphs as all jumpled up words in a long quote are difficult to read.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Yarnie, she wants to exterminate me as she posted a picture of Roach Killer on L.O.L.L saying Roach Alert.
> 
> Everyone should read all the hatefulness going on over there as most of what they are interested in is:
> 
> ...


You have obviously not read the entire Banquet thread. It is an admiration of women in history and women in current life.. There is definitely some silliness and a sense of reversal of rolls. ie women usually serve at banquets so we reversed the norm. Way radical I know. And drinking..perhaps you abstain, but not everyone who drinks is a drunk.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Yarnie, she wants to exterminate me as she posted a picture of Roach Killer on L.O.L.L saying Roach Alert.
> 
> Everyone should read all the hatefulness going on over there as most of what they are interested in is:
> 
> ...


The only hatefullness in there was posted by you


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You, dear lady , make me want to "puke". If you don't have anything negative to say, you keep quiet. I expect the most vile and hateful things to spew fro your mouth. I would prefer you to keep your mouth shut.


Rocky, Rocky, you are showing us just how hateful you can be today.

Need a dozen cookies?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Rocky, Rocky, you are showing us just how hateful you can be today.
> 
> Need a dozen cookies?


Look at the hypocrite Janeway. She uses the word "hateful" in every post directed at every other poster. Take a look in the mirror, Janeway. You'll see a lot of hatefullness in there.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, scabie is just a dreadful name! Oh My! Don't get the vapors, Jane. Although by reading your posts it looks as though you've been inhaling something.
> Talk to your little buddy thumper about horrible name calling. Her words were much more "horrible" than a little ol' dust mite.


Thumper is OK. I don't get any vapors thank you very much. I only inhale Oxygen would you like some to clear your head it works wonders!

You seem to think it was OK to jump onto Yarnie with both feet, but tell me to talk to Thumper? Thumper is a wonderful lady and I'm glad she is my friend as well as the others on the Right.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thumper is OK. I don't get any vapors thank you very much. I only inhale Oxygen would you like some to clear your head it works wonders!
> 
> You seem to think it was OK to jump onto Yarnie with both feet, but tell me to talk to Thumper? Thumper is a wonderful lady and I'm glad she is my friend as well as the others on the Right.


Was someone stepping on your hose last night? Because reading those posts, it wasn't the Janeway I thought I knew.

BTW the only mention of sex in LOLL was made by Janeway.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It was Yarnie's foul mouth that was hurting other people.


And your mouth is not foul? It seems call me a horses Arse is name calling.

What about posting a can of Roach Killer with the words of Roach Alert? It seemed you wanted to exterminate me as that is Murder in the first degree!

Yarnie only called all of you a word that fits! She did not say Kill as you have implied!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It doesn't take much to keep you happy does it dearie?


What is with the patronizing tone? If you understood my reply about the speech you would realize it takes a great deal to make me pleased with the president.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Was someone stepping on your hose last night? Because reading those posts, it wasn't the Janeway I thought I knew.
> 
> BTW the only mention of sex in LOLL was made by Janeway.


See what I'm talking about as you write such hateful words to me but that is OK, but when you get as good as you give, you yell, Fowl!

If SEX wasn't what was on everyone's mind then why include all of those "hunks" of men to your childish party.

Then you think our Kingdom is unusual? Give me a break!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I did not say "brag" about what one does for charity, but found it interesting that she does so much good that I did not know about before--if we aren't told about such goodness, how will we know about it as we don't see each other in person or in groups.
> 
> I love reading what others do as it breaks the uglies that are being spread.
> 
> Hugs, Jane


If I recall Scripture well enough, we're admonished to do our good deeds in secret.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> What is with the patronizing tone? If you understood my reply about the speech you would realize it takes a great deal to make me pleased with the president.


You keep saying you are not totally impressed with Obo, but every word you type is praising him so what am I to think?

I read what our newspaper published this AM (neighbor gave it to me) and was not impressed!

If you are allowed to have your opinion, then why can't I have mine?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> If I recall Scripture well enough, we're admonished to do our good deeds in secret.


Oh, Seattle, you missed my point. This site of KP was designed to post pictures or tell what we are making whether it is for ourselves or for Charity.

I look at every picture posted on KP where it is going to be given to Charity and do not think that person is bragging on themselves. To me they are just posting pictures of the "love" they are giving to others.

A lot of those people even post where they bought the patterns or if they are free which I need the "free" patterns. I have made lots of shawls from those patterns as it is so wonderful to see the finished product instead of the pattern that sometimes does not have a picture.

I dearly love that feature about KP.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, there are two things you can click on. One says "Reply", the other "Quote Reply" (there's also "Report Issue, but that isn't what we're talking about right now.) You can hit "Reply" and say something like "Janeway, what you said about [insert short description of what you're replying to], I would like to mention [start talking about what you think]. Saves loads of space, and whoever you're responding to will see their name and who the reply is from. That way you don't have to worry about who is sending or receiving the reply.

There's nothing wrong with using "Quote Reply" except some of the things we all end up quoting can be very long, and after scrolling past all of it, I find it easy to forget who I'm talking to about what.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Look at the hypocrite Janeway. She uses the word "hateful" in every post directed at every other poster. Take a look in the mirror, Janeway. You'll see a lot of hatefullness in there.


I look in the mirror every morning--do you?

Think about the picture of the Roach Kill with the words Roach Alert and tell me you are not hateful!

That one was way below the belt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We need more cookies. Must have all been eaten.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Janeway, there are two things you can click on. One says "Reply", the other "Quote Reply" (there's also "Report Issue, but that isn't what we're talking about right now.) You can hit "Reply" and say something like "Janeway, what you said about [insert short description of what you're replying to], I would like to mention [start talking about what you think]. Saves loads of space, and whoever you're responding to will see their name and who the reply is from. That way you don't have to worry about who is sending or receiving the reply.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with using "Quote Reply" except some of the things we all end up quoting can be very long, and after scrolling past all of it, I find it easy to forget who I'm talking to about what.


True, but if I only write True, do you think others will get the meaning? Just asking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway, I find you to be very sweet and nice. I cannot believe that anyone would say differently. It is just more of their spewing hate.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We need more cookies. Must have all been eaten.


Good day Country glad you have joined the forum, but I must get busy as did you see where Bratty wants to exterminate me?

She thinks someone is standing on my hose too! What a hoot! Well, the laundry is finished in the washer so needs the dryer then there is chili to make.

I won't have time to bake cookies, but maybe you could do the honors, please?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, I find you to be very sweet and nice. I cannot believe that anyone would say differently. It is just more of their spewing hate.


Thank you dear lady.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You keep saying you are not totally impressed with Obo, but every word you type is praising him so what am I to think?
> 
> I read what our newspaper published this AM (neighbor gave it to me) and was not impressed!
> 
> If you are allowed to have your opinion, then why can't I have mine?


Janeway, Janeway, Janeway.......you have not done your research on my postings! This is the first time I have ever praised him. This is one more indication that you (and many others) have no idea of the difference between liberal democrat and progressive left.

I do not know what your local newspaper is so I cannot comment on what you are referring to in that paper.

Also I have never denied you the right to an opinion, just wondering if it is an informed opinion. In the instance of my posts you seldom have the facts straight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good day Country glad you have joined the forum, but I must get busy as did you see where Bratty wants to exterminate me?
> 
> She thinks someone is standing on my hose too! What a hoot! Well, the laundry is finished in the washer so needs the dryer then there is chili to make.
> 
> I won't have time to bake cookies, but maybe you could do the honors, please?


No time for baking cookies today. Lots to do as having company today. Maybe some other time. :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The only hatefullness in there was posted by you


Not true, as Susan2000 said it is so nice not to have elephants in the dinning room!

Why not invite everyone? We would bring pooper scoopers for the elephant dung--we promise!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I made the best oatmeal raisin cookies - recipe from the box of Quaker's Oats. They were gone so quickly. Love that recipe.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one lady but still not as much as The President who was going to balance the budget when running for office the first time and has now spent more money then pevious president. Just one of the man's promises not Kept. And what about the words he used about How Bush had done harm with what money he had spent. Seem he has gone the sme way , but has spent more.


Please look up the facts on that yarnladdy, you may be surprised.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually not, Janeway as I have been posting in this thread for quite some time now. Now if I went into FF Denim and Pearls and posted all the ugly things that you did in LOLL, then you could call me a troll.
> I decided not to post in that thread as it is a place where your friends hang out. I may have posted a couple of times, but not with the ugly, negative, disgusting manner as you did last night.
> You certainly showed your true colors. I actually liked you before last night.


Well, I liked all of you Lefties until what you did to Yarnie as that was terrible, but not one of you apoligized to her.

You posted a picture of Roach Kill, but do not think you are ugly nor negative with your posting. To me you wanted to exterminiate me--I never have said anything even close to those words to you.

Now, you tell me that you "liked" me, boy I would hate to think what you would say to me if you "hated" me!

I do not hate any of you lefties, it is just no matter what we say, all of you are too quick to call us stupid or that we do not know what we are saying. Well, most roads are a two way street.

Why must all of you always reply with such hateful replies but when you are given as good as you get, we are bad, bad people!

Explain please but I will be away for several hours as I must do laundry and make chili for dinner.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No time for baking cookies today. Lots to do as having company today. Maybe some other time. :shock:


Well, I've already baked cookies, done two loads of laundry, gone to the market, done a little ironing, and taken our old pills to the police pickup point this morning. Yup, I'm bragging because I've gotten a lot done and it's just 10:15. And if I'm going to get anything else done and keep my sanity I should leave this thread for today.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, Janeway, Janeway.......you have not done your research on my postings! This is the first time I have ever praised him. This is one more indication that you (and many others) have no idea of the difference between liberal democrat and progressive left.
> 
> I do not know what your local newspaper is so I cannot comment on what you are referring to in that paper.
> 
> Also I have never denied you the right to an opinion, just wondering if it is an informed opinion. In the instance of my posts you seldom have the facts straight.


Well, I promise to read your quotes slowly to get a better understanding of them. Thanks, gotta go as washer is buzzing!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Well, I've already baked cookies, done two loads of laundry, gone to the market, done a little ironing, and taken our old pills to the police pickup point this morning. Yup, I'm bragging because I've gotten a lot done and it's just 10:15. And if I'm going to get anything else done and keep my sanity I should leave this thread for today.


Washer is buzzing so I'll be quick. Yes, I have been on KP much too long so must go. What kind of cookies did you bake?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Rocky, Rocky, you are showing us just how hateful you can be today.
> 
> Need a dozen cookies?


Not even one, but I have learned from you righties how nasty you can be. You have taught me well.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, I promise to read your quotes slowly to get a better understanding of them. Thanks, gotta go as washer is buzzing!


I do not know if slow is needed, maybe read the words and not interject personal interpretation before reading the words.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Not even one, but I have learned from you righties how nasty you can be. You have taught me well.


This from the queen of snark and hate? Oh, gag.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway wrote:
Picking again as arse is well known for the other word.

Shame, shame on you for bring up Friday night where you and your ugly Lefties were so hateful to Yarnie as you "ganged" up on her. We should try that with one of you to let you see how it feels.




It was Yarnie's foul mouth that was hurting other people.

Have a sparkling day!


First yarnie, then thumper, then janeway. Who will it be next who takes off her mask of right wing Christian goodness and shows the ugliness that hides behind it. I don't count offherrocker as she just doesn't count and she was always ugly even with her mask on. Once those masks come off you can never put them back on. The chickens have come home to roost and I no longer trust there is any goodness there that I will be able to interact with in a sincere manner. This is only my opinion, as the Ladies on the left each make their own decisions and I respect them. Yes the only nastiness that has shown up on LOLL has come from one of the three who took off her mask and chose to come over and sully our beautiful peaceful home. 
SOCR WWID TBBC Yes, and even now dear Ingried is with us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway wrote:
Oh, Yarnie, she wants to exterminate me as she posted a picture of Roach Killer on L.O.L.L saying Roach Alert.

Everyone should read all the hatefulness going on over there as most of what they are interested in is:

Men, Sex and Booze! Yep, it is those Lefties at work!

I recommended Condoms but got an ugly reply which I knew they would post.

Oh, dear a quick to bathroom as I laughed at my own post too hard, will return soon.


Oh such a dirty mind! It was posted by one whose name I will not mention. Were you raised in the outback of rural VA?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> And your mouth is not foul? It seems call me a horses Arse is name calling.
> 
> What about posting a can of Roach Killer with the words of Roach Alert? It seemed you wanted to exterminate me as that is Murder in the first degree!
> 
> Yarnie only called all of you a word that fits! She did not say Kill as you have implied!


Are you getting dizzy, Janeway? You just keep spinning and spinning those words. Nobody said anything about killing you.
Good grief!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good day Country glad you have joined the forum, but I must get busy as did you see where Bratty wants to exterminate me?
> 
> She thinks someone is standing on my hose too! What a hoot! Well, the laundry is finished in the washer so needs the dryer then there is chili to make.
> 
> I won't have time to bake cookies, but maybe you could do the honors, please?


Janeway, just take some responsibility for what you did last night. I don't see any of your friends jumping to your defense.
Maybe they are as embarassed of you as we are for you.
You went in to LOLL with 1 intention only. And that was to breed contempt. Keep it in your thread. We don't want you or your disgusting comments.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> @ solowey
> 
> You all wanted to cut spending, and the sequester has done just that. Why are you complaining? You got what you wanted.
> 
> ...


When you consider we have 16T in debt, the sequester at 83B is nothing more than chump change, hardly the big cuts in spending you are go on and on about. The sequester was Obama's idea from the start. He got his tax hikes at the beginning of the year and the Republicans would not let him have any more with out cutting spending, thus the sequester. Which, by the way, Obama said would never happen during the debates. The House also gave Obama the opportunity to have the cuts across the board, which he did not go for. This "plan of action" caused the cuts to first responders and the furloughs, etc., going on now. I see it for what it is, a plan put in action by the WH that has completely backfired on them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

See what I'm talking about as you write such hateful words to me but that is OK, but when you get as good as you give, you yell, Fowl!

If SEX wasn't what was on everyone's mind then why include all of those "hunks" of men to your childish party.

Then you think our Kingdom is unusual? Give me a break!

Janeway


Janeway - You are so obsessed with sex. Once again here you are bringing it up. I can look at a handsome man and not have sex be the first thing that comes to mind. Do you have a problem with that Janeway, thinking of sex all the time? We also invited many other men whose pictures we will post who may not be as "sexy" as you say. But there is a lot more than sex that should be found attractive in a man or a woman. We also required that these men are good men, who do good for others so they have to meet that requirement too. When I met my future mate I thought he was nice looking but the most beautiful thing about him is his mind. Maybe, that part isn't important to you Janeway as you seem consumed by what lies below the belt. Hmmmmm? Who has the dirty mind, Janeway?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

See what I'm talking about as you write such hateful words to me but that is OK, but when you get as good as you give, you yell, Fowl!

Janeway, I think the word you are looking for is not Fowl but Foul.
Fowl is a bird.
Foul is a call used in sports (also a really stinky odor like elephant dung but at least the dear elephants dung can be dried out and recycled and burned for fuel) :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> > Fisker is NOT an American company!! It's Danish. Who's the "stump" now?[/q
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am here to take Janeway's defense. I support her completely.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am here to take Janeway's defense. I support her completely.


No kidding?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

No kidding.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you think Edison got the light bulb right on the first try? Marconi with the radio? Bell with the telephone?
> Henry Ford failed on a few autos too. The Edsel being one of them.
> We give billions in subsidies to the oil companies. They don't always find oil on the first drill.
> Congress gives billions for a weapons system that the Pentagon wants no part of.
> If everyone gave up after the first try, we would still be living in the Dark Ages. I'll take your 534 million and raise you a couple of billion. Go to wikipedia to learn something about this car.


It's a car that costs at least double to produce than the company can sell it for. Only the rich can actually afford one, that's why some of the tree hugger celebrities bought one. Al Gore, Justin Beiber, George Clooney, to name a few.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Hey, does anyone know where Obama put the red line today? I guess using chemical of mass destruction in only a little part of their country, doesn't count. So how many more people have to be murdered by WMD's for him to really really mean it.
> 
> He has no credibility, once again. Maybe he thinks the red line is part of the game, Red Rover, Red Rover let Let more WMD come over


This administration also has the problem of figuring out who the rebels actually are. They don't want a re-run of what happened in Egypt with the Muslim Brotherhood getting control of the country. Bet that was a real surprise. Yet we are still giving them our high tech fighters and tanks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably not, and I doubt Obamacare will pay the tab for a few sessions at the Bachmann shock clinic.


Obamacare doesn't look like it will paying for much for anyone at the rate it's going. Is it possible to bankrupt itself before it is even implemented?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama at Planned Parenthood. What a hypocrite.
> 
> "Thats absurd. Its wrong. Its an assault on womens rights. And thats why when the people of Mississippi were given a chance to vote on that initiative, they turned it down. Mississippi is a conservative state, but they wanted to make clear theres nothing conservative about the *government injecting itself into decisions best made between a woman and her doctor*. And folks are trying to do this all across the country.
> 
> ...


Joey you are such a hypocrite. If it's you and your party sticking your nose into people's private lives and telling them what they can and can't do it's OK but if it is providing health care to all Americans you are totally opposed because you're taxes are going to pay for some woman's abortion or birth control. I'll make a deal with you. I will pay for abortions and birth control and you can pay for the wars and purchasing defense items that the military doesn't even want. I know who will get the better end of this deal financially and morally and that would be me. Want to shake on it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We have our own WMD's here in the US. They are called guns.


I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.
I will not take the bait.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope it will ruin/bankrupt itself. It is the worst thing going. Obama had to be the one to say that he changed healthcare - even if it is for the worst! He wants to go down in history.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When you consider we have 16T in debt, the sequester at 83B is nothing more than chump change, hardly the big cuts in spending you are go on and on about. The sequester was Obama's idea from the start. He got his tax hikes at the beginning of the year and the Republicans would not let him have any more with out cutting spending, thus the sequester. Which, by the way, Obama said would never happen during the debates. The House also gave Obama the opportunity to have the cuts across the board, which he did not go for. This "plan of action" caused the cuts to first responders and the furloughs, etc., going on now. I see it for what it is, a plan put in action by the WH that has completely backfired on them.


Blame the GOP Solowey. It's their fault. Obama called their bluff. He isn't going to play with them anymore and it blew up right in their face. Now that the sequester is having a negative effect and people are hollering FOUL the GOP has been FORCED TO NEGOTIATE so they can save their sorry butts. Don't you know anything? Why should I even ask. You obviously don't.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.
> I will not take the bait.


Yes, keep telling yourself that! You are too funny. :-D


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it will ruin/bankrupt itself. It is the worst thing going. Obama had to be the one to say that he changed healthcare - even if it is for the worst! He wants to go down in history.


Lukelucy you don't even know what you are talking about, as usual. ACA will not begin to have a big impact until January 1, 2014. Only bits of it have actually taken effect at this point. LIke I told you before, don't come to the potluck without bringing something to share. Where are your manners.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 wrote:
Probably not, and I doubt Obamacare will pay the tab for a few sessions at the Bachmann shock clinic.


Obamacare doesn't look like it will paying for much for anyone at the rate it's going. Is it possible to bankrupt itself before it is even implemented?

soloweygirl


solowey Read what you posted. It doesn't even make sense. At least you put a question mark at the end of your sentence. Shows you might be thinking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so curious as to what is your mental problem. I really hope you seek help. :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you talking to yourself, Lukelucy? If so it is you who may want a mental health evaluation. I'm not crazy, my mother had me tested. :lol: Bazinga! TBBC TFTQS


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Why did your mother feel the need to have you tested. It never crossed my mother's mind. Your mother must have known something was wrong. :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Why did your mother feel the need to have you tested. It never crossed my mother's mind. Your mother must have known something was wrong. ;-)


Probably because she was so precocious.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway, just take some responsibility for what you did last night. I don't see any of your friends jumping to your defense.
> Maybe they are as embarassed of you as we are for you.
> You went in to LOLL with 1 intention only. And that was to breed contempt. Keep it in your thread. We don't want you or your disgusting comments.


I will counter that with you come here with one intent also, and that is "to breed contempt". Take you own advise and keep it in your thread, as your disgusting comments are not wanted here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Some people have absolutely no sense of humor. Bazinga!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Precocious is not the word. She would have gone to her school and asked for advanced classes - that is what a mother does for a precocious child. Mental health testing is for mental sickness. That statement is a give away that something is wrong.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Blame the GOP Solowey. It's their fault. Obama called their bluff. He isn't going to play with them anymore and it blew up right in their face. Now that the sequester is having a negative effect and people are hollering FOUL the GOP has been FORCED TO NEGOTIATE so they can save their sorry butts. Don't you know anything? Why should I even ask. You obviously don't.


The GOP is not to blame for the sequester. That's Obama from the beginning. He got his tax hikes and wanted more. It's not the GOP that is hollering foul, it's the taxpayer. Wake up. the people are sick and tired of the crap going on because of the sequester. They are tired of waiting an additional 2-3 hours for their flight to leave the airport. The only reason there was negotiation was because Congress wants to fly home for the weekend. "Don't you know anything? Why should I even ask"?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Precocious is not the word. She would have gone to her school and asked for advanced classes - that is what a mother does for a precocious child. Mental health testing is for mental sickness. That statement is a give away that something is wrong.


I bet she might be kidding!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The GOP is not to blame for the sequester. That's Obama from the beginning. He got his tax hikes and wanted more. It's not the GOP that is hollering foul, it's the taxpayer. Wake up. the people are sick and tired of the crap going on because of the sequester. They are tired of waiting an additional 2-3 hours for their flight to leave the airport. The only reason there was negotiation was because Congress wants to fly home for the weekend. "Don't you know anything? Why should I even ask"?


Yes, I'm sure they all want to go home on both sides of the aisle but thank your own GOP'ers for doing nothing and causing this. Obama has finally started treating them like the cry babies that they are and I hope he keeps the pressure on. They take real good care of themselves as do some of the Dems. but you got what you wanted so quit your crying. None of you ever bring up your own party members. Why is that? Nothing to be proud of are they? When you say the sequester doesn't cut enough then get the GOP to DO SOMETHING AND MAKE IT HAPPEN. Get them off there fat fannies and do their jobs. The DO NOTHING CONGRESS doesn't cut it anymore. That's all you and your buddies do out here is cry and say you are being picked on and yet you keep coming back for more. You are the bullies and the most vile comments posted have come from the right not the left. Even little children know to go home if they are unhappy somewhere. Is there a chain around your ankle keeping you here? I think not.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> susanmos2000 wrote:
> Probably not, and I doubt Obamacare will pay the tab for a few sessions at the Bachmann shock clinic.
> 
> Obamacare doesn't look like it will paying for much for anyone at the rate it's going. Is it possible to bankrupt itself before it is even implemented?
> ...


The grammar police, how nice. Take you own advise and use spell check sometime, your posts are not flawless.

My post does make sense as the initial costs for setting up the exchanges has doubled. Costs for a network of health insurance exchanges have increased to 4.4B, from 1.3T, for 2012 & 2013 combined and will reach 5.7B in 2014. Source Washington Post.

This is a spending increase with less than half the states participating in the exchange program.

Senator Jay Rockefeller, one of the principle players in ACA, said Obamacare "is so complicated and if it isn't done right the first time, it will just simply get worse" when speaking on building the system.

HHS Secretary Sebelius said that she did not anticipate how complicated implementing the ACA would be.

The administration finally admitted that people will see their premiums rise under the ACA.

There is more, but it makes the point.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

The grammar police, how nice. Take you own advise and use spell check sometime, your posts are not flawless.


A ? is punctuation Solowey not grammer. That would be words. I was not correcting either your punctuation or your grammer. I merely commented on your question mark at the end of your sentence. A question mark means you are asking a question and that was all.
You certainly are awfully touchy and quick to feel that someone is attacking you. I am only interacting with you in writing and you seem to want to change the topic of conversation to trivial things. Why is that?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

A senior Democratic senator who helped write President Obamas health care law stunned administration officials by saying openly he thinks its headed for a train wreck.
Sen. Max Baucus of Montana, chairman of the Senate Finance Committee, delivered his tough-love assessment of efforts to implement the Affordable Care Act during a budget hearing that featured Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius

Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/apr/17/sen-max-baucus-health-law-heading-for-train-wreck/#ixzz2RhGk788T 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter

also about the cost of insurance premiums in Maryland

Maryland's largest insurer has proposed hiking average individual rates by 25% next year  and up to 150% for younger enrollees  to meet ObamaCare mandates.
Meanwhile, CareFirst BlueCross BlueShield proposed raising premiums for small employer plans by an average 15%.
The proposed ObamaCare rates in Maryland, just the third state where insurers have declared their intentions, reinforce concerns raised by actuaries that a rate shock may be coming.

Read More At Investor's Business Daily: http://news.investors.com/042613-653676-maryland-obamacare-plans-rate-deductible-shock.htm#ixzz2RhHDnRDy 
Follow us: @IBDinvestors on Twitter | InvestorsBusinessDaily on Facebook


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

My post does make sense as the initial costs for setting up the exchanges has doubled. Costs for a network of health insurance exchanges have increased to 4.4B, from 1.3T, for 2012 & 2013 combined and will reach 5.7B in 2014. Source Washington Post.

This is a spending increase with less than half the states participating in the exchange program.

Senator Jay Rockefeller, one of the principle players in ACA, said Obamacare "is so complicated and if it isn't done right the first time, it will just simply get worse" when speaking on building the system.

HHS Secretary Sebelius said that she did not anticipate how complicated implementing the ACA would be.

The administration finally admitted that people will see their premiums rise under the ACA.

There is more, but it makes the point.

soloweygirl


Your claims may have validity Solowey and I am not saying they don't. ACA is a huge undertaking and no one really understands how it will all play out after it is fully implemented. ACA is patterned after what Gov. Romney set up for the state of Massachusetts. It is obviously much less complex when you set up a plan for a single state than for an entire country as large as ours. I know you don't approve of ACA but I want to give it a try. I don't for a minute think this is going to be easy to do but I believe we should try. We are the only first world country that doesn't have this and it's about time we do. I am my brother's keeper and I want all of us to have some measure of healthcare. I also believe no one should be exempted from this program.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

It was the Senate that proposed The FAA fix, so it was Harry Reid who brought it up, not the GOP. Yes it passed both houses without I believe a single negative vote.


Really I am sure there are ways to save money without cutting services, I am sure lots could be save by cutting out some of those seminars which seem to cost thousands!! 

Each of us everyday probably have to look at our household budgets and decide what we might have to cut out or defer spending in order to pay bills that we know have to be paid.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it will ruin/bankrupt itself. It is the worst thing going. Obama had to be the one to say that he changed healthcare - even if it is for the worst! He wants to go down in history.


Oh, I have no doubt that the little man will go down in history. However, none of it will be good.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Precocious is not the word. She would have gone to her school and asked for advanced classes - that is what a mother does for a precocious child. Mental health testing is for mental sickness. That statement is a give away that something is wrong.


Tourette's syndrome quickly came to my mind.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> This from the queen of snark and hate? Oh, gag.[/
> 
> I'm surprised that you are able to recognize snark, being a dull as you are. However, if I make you gag, I've done my job.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, I have no doubt that the little man will go down in history. However, none of it will be good.


It will be a whole lot more positive than the last president.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And you believe that garbage? Seems to me Chevy builds the Volt, an electric car, here. You know, Chevy a product of General Motors, or the more popular Government Motors that we all now own a piece of.


Read the history of Fiskar, that's what was said. Not my words.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am here to take Janeway's defense. I support her completely.


WAY TO GO LIKELUCY!!! That was as shock!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope it will ruin/bankrupt itself. It is the worst thing going. Obama had to be the one to say that he changed healthcare - even if it is for the worst! He wants to go down in history.


I am trying to understand why you do not like the ACA. What would you do to help the people in this country to get better healthcare at a reasonable amount of money? How would you implement healthcare to all Americans?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Why did your mother feel the need to have you tested. It never crossed my mother's mind. Your mother must have known something was wrong. :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :lol:


Your mother wasn't bright enough to have you tested.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I am trying to understand why you do not like the ACA. What would you do to help the people in this country to get better healthcare at a reasonable amount of money? How would you implement healthcare to all Americans?


You do know that ACA still does not cover all individuals, right? Also, because of ACA I won't be able to keep the insurance policy that I presently have which is in direct contradiction to what the little man said. Again he lies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Like your humor, Thumper. But Tourette's is just nervous system problems (jerking and uncontrollable noises). I guess that fits. She makes uncontrollable statements here. But I still say mental illness in a severe form.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Ha Ha. My mother was one of the sharpest, smartest, classiest of all that I know. You'd never say that if you knew her.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You do know that ACA still does not cover all individuals, right? Also, because of ACA I won't be able to keep the insurance policy that I presently have which is in direct contradiction to what the little man said. Again he lies.


You are a mean little woman...........your disrespect is wearing. Why won't you be able to keep your insurance? Perhaps you misunderstand.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Like your humor, Thumper. But Tourette's is just nervous system problems (jerking and uncontrollable noises). I guess that fits. She makes uncontrollable statements here. But I still say mental illness in a severe form.


Somewhat like you, LL


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha. My mother was one of the sharpest, smartest, classiest of all that I know. You'd never say that if you knew her.


You must take after your father then???


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

First, my father was the kindest, smartest, hardworking person in the world. 

This just shows you how low you can go talking about deceased parents. You are sicker than the sickest person I have ever known. I think you were hatched.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> First, my father was the kindest, smartest, hardworking person in the world.
> 
> This just shows you how low you can go talking about deceased parents. You are sicker than the sickest person I have ever known. I think you were hatched.


Your parents may have been wonderful, however their offspring has fallen from their mold. You are one of the most hate filled people on this site, and that is quite a way to go. You have nothing positive to say except to agree with your equally hate filled cronies.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> First, my father was the kindest, smartest, hardworking person in the world.
> 
> This just shows you how low you can go talking about deceased parents. You are sicker than the sickest person I have ever known. I think you were hatched.


I wasn't able to tell, from all your hateful rhetoric.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The responses you are getting are because of what you write. I am very secure in my relationships with people and know that I attract kind people. You need to think about yourself. 

I cannot imagine the kind of life you must lead. I feel sorry for you.

What goes around comes around. And it is coming back at you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Rocky,
I don't know. I would have to have a lot more information. I do not have the answer. I wish I did.

I do not think Obama is the person to make wise healthcare decisions. I think he is just making a name for himself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You do know that ACA still does not cover all individuals, right? Also, because of ACA I won't be able to keep the insurance policy that I presently have which is in direct contradiction to what the little man said. Again he lies.


Do you know already that you won't be able to keep your current health insurance? What does that company say is the reason?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Your mother wasn't bright enough to have you tested.


Doctors won't test you for mental illness there is a reason! Her mother must have ad a reason to have her tested! Wow, that explains everything about her!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Do you know already that you won't be able to keep your current health insurance? What does that company say is the reason?


I don't know about keeping my current insurance, but all of my doctors have told me that I will have to pay more for everything than what I'm paying now. I keep saying I will have to eat my house so does any of you have good recipes for wood, carpet, etc., as I want it to be tasty!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I don't know about keeping my current insurance, but all of my doctors have told me that I will have to pay more for everything than what I'm paying now. I keep saying I will have to eat my house so does any of you have good recipes for wood, carpet, etc., as I want it to be tasty!


I'm sorry Janeway. I should have indicated that I was asking Thumper. She is upset about losing her current insurance. I wouldn't want to lose my current provider, either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Like your humor, Thumper. But Tourette's is just nervous system problems (jerking and uncontrollable noises). I guess that fits. She makes uncontrollable statements here. But I still say mental illness in a severe form.


You got it right!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sorry Janeway. I should have indicated that I was asking Thumper. She is upset about losing her current insurance. I wouldn't want to lose my current provider, either.


OK.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You got it right!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


Tourette's Syndrome is a little more than "just nervous system problems."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha. My mother was one of the sharpest, smartest, classiest of all that I know. You'd never say that if you knew her.


It is OK, Luke as she did not have anything else to say. We now know why she goes off the deep end!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Why did your mother feel the need to have you tested. It never crossed my mother's mind. Your mother must have known something was wrong. 

Lukelucy


Lukelucy I find you a very pathetic woman. You do not know when someone is pulling your leg do you? I was having fun but as is so obvious the right has no sense of humor what so ever. 
There is life beyond Fox News, Jerry Springer, Sean Hannity, Bill O'Rielly, Jack Van Impe and the lovely Rexella and ex-opiate addict Rush Limbaugh who has been married four times.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Your parents may have been wonderful, however their offspring has fallen from their mold. You are one of the most hate filled people on this site, and that is quite a way to go. You have nothing positive to say except to agree with your equally hate filled cronies.


Well, this cronie is just giving back as good as you are giving. Luke did not fall far from her parents as now you have nothing better to do than run down parents.

How are your children? You enjoy picking on others, but don't like it when you are given as good as you give.

I maybe old, in age, but not an ugly, withered old woman. Now, now, you are back to name calling!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The GOP is not to blame for the sequester. That's Obama from the beginning. He got his tax hikes and wanted more. It's not the GOP that is hollering foul, it's the taxpayer. Wake up. the people are sick and tired of the crap going on because of the sequester. They are tired of waiting an additional 2-3 hours for their flight to leave the airport. The only reason there was negotiation was because Congress wants to fly home for the weekend. "Don't you know anything? Why should I even ask"?


Yes, just heard on our local news that OBO cannot sign the "order" to put the air controllers back to work until Tuesday. The airports are becoming too congested.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The responses you are getting are because of what you write. I am very secure in my relationships with people and know that I attract kind people. You need to think about yourself.
> 
> I cannot imagine the kind of life you must lead. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> What goes around comes around. And it is coming back at you.


No need to feel sorry for me, I do quite well with intelligent people. I suppose I do not do well with the negativity you emit. You are like a black cloud. Doom and gloom and negativity. Nothing is ever positive except your admiration for your fellow naysayers. Life must be a trial for you to carry all that hate and fear, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SINGLE PAYER


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Rocky,
> I don't know. I would have to have a lot more information. I do not have the answer. I wish I did.
> 
> I do not think Obama is the person to make wise healthcare decisions. I think he is just making a name for himself.


At least he has made an attempt to help. You may not like what he is doing, but he is trying. This is a beginning. It will need tweaking, any new program does. I am a firm believer in trying to help people who need healthcare. There is no good reason why people should be denied health care. Please do not say that we have emergency rooms for people who really need care. That is the least effective way to provide medical services.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Lukelucy you don't even know what you are talking about, as usual. ACA will not begin to have a big impact until January 1, 2014. Only bits of it have actually taken effect at this point. LIke I told you before, don't come to the potluck without bringing something to share. Where are your manners.


According to my doctors, part of OBO care is already in effect and will only get worse!

Luke isn't cooking a meal, dear one so do your own potluck.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Doctors won't test you for mental illness there is a reason! Her mother must have ad a reason to have her tested! Wow, that explains everything about her!


Janeway are you thumoer's attorney or ventriloquist?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> SINGLE PAYER


Way to go!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Janeway wrote:
> Picking again as arse is well known for the other word.
> 
> Shame, shame on you for bring up Friday night where you and your ugly Lefties were so hateful to Yarnie as you "ganged" up on her. We should try that with one of you to let you see how it feels.
> ...


Well, if it comes to light that Ingried is again back on, I will report her to Adnim so you best keep her to yourself.

Which one of us is the offherrocker? You do not even come close to rocker not even a hair that falls from her head so don't go there!

I don't wear masks in the first place so did not have one to remove! You must wear body armor!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, dear, I have had so much fun but must bake a cake for our church supper tomorrow night and a casserole. Will read more later.

Janeway out!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, that information gives the reader a ton of information. Her mother was worried about her mental health - for a reason!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> SINGLE PAYER


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You are a mean little woman...........your disrespect is wearing. Why won't you be able to keep your insurance? Perhaps you misunderstand.


Because my company offered multiple plans from the same insurer but the cost difference was paid by the employee. That is now a no-no under ACA. They can now only offer one plan and it has to be the same price for everyone across the board. You don't seem to be as educated and knowledgeable about ACA as you think you are. It's not the wonderful thing you seem to think it is.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, if it comes to light that Ingried is again back on, I will report her to Adnim so you best keep her to yourself.


You wouldn't dare.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Because my company offered multiple plans from the same insurer but the cost difference was paid by the employee. That is now a no-no under ACA. They can now only offer one plan and it has to be the same price for everyone across the board. You don't seem to be as educated and knowledgeable about ACA as you think you are. It's not the wonderful thing you seem to think it is.


I don't profess to know the ACA well at all, but I was reading this page and it says that 4 different levels of health insurance must be offered. 
You've probably read it all already, but just in case. . .

http://101.communitycatalyst.org/aca_provisions/coverage_tiers


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm posting the following on all three topics I mention, so here goes:

Let me say something about Smoking and Obamacare, Ladies of the Liberal Left and "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls. As Knit Crazy pointed out, LOLL started out with this mission statement: "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully." Yes, I've posted here and on the other two topics. Knit Crazy has pointed this out. No, my posts haven't always been constructive and positive. No, it isn't just lefties who make negative and destructive remarks. That kind of thing seems to be an equal opportunity deal.

None of us has to continue to do this. We could change. The LOLL could follow their mission statement and do what they said they wanted to do in the first place. Everybody could do the same. So far, this hasn't happened. Knit Crazy identified a very real situation that just keeps keeping on. I know I'll come in for all sorts of criticism, but I'll take the first step. When I want to post something, I'll edit myself to say what I have to say as constructively and positively as possible, under the most appropriate topic.

If I recall correctly, FF Wearing Denim and Pearls , was started so interested people had a place to have some fun and talk about various things that were happening in their lives, including in their religious lives. That means no more posts from me there that don't conform to the original purpose of the topic. As someone who is consciously learning to become a Catholic, I can use a place where I feel free to talk about my religious development and what's on my mind about that at any given moment.

Smoking and Obamacare seems to be a free-for-all slug fest. I urge everyone to stop slugging and start talking like grownups. I've already quoted the stated purpose of LOLL, and urge all the participants in that topic to stick to what they said they wanted to do.

I hope we can all find ways to retire to our mutual corners and come out as reasonable adults who remember their manners, and how to behave towards others, especially those we disagree with. I'm saying this because I am heartily sick and tired of what's been happening to all three topics. Copy me if you would like to. Ignore me if you would rather do that. I just hope what I've said here will have a good effect on all of us, and help get us all back on track.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, that information gives the reader a ton of information. Her mother was worried about her mental health - for a reason!


Too bad you still don't get that it was a joke Lukelucy. I made all that stuff up and I guess you have no sense of humorand don't understand jokes. I'm just fine and I am very healthy in mind and body and I thank God for my good health. It is very sad that you and your friends want to think the worst of me but that is OK. I have learned not to expect kindness from most of you. God bless you Lukelucy.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Too bad you still don't get that it was a joke Lukelucy. I made all that stuff up and I guess you have no sense of humorand don't understand jokes. I'm just fine and I am very healthy in mind and body and I thank God for my good health. It is very sad that you and your friends want to think the worst of me but that is OK. I have learned not to expect kindness from most of you. God bless you Lukelucy.


You allegedly made a joke; you have a reputation of posting cruel statements that are not funny, and then you blame her for not understanding "your joke"? How is it her fault that she and others did not find your joke funny and yet it is their fault not yours? But I guess in Obamaland that is how you talk to each other. Nothing in your previous posts would disprove that the fact that you can be a vicious person, you rely on snide remarks, name calling and bully people. You attacked Yarnie and now I guess Lukelucy is your next target.

Please remember, you did not start this thread. It was not started by a liberal. It is not your thread. Maybe people on LOLL understand your sense of humor, so maybe that is where you need to joke around so that you don't continue to hurt other people's feelings.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I'm sure they all want to go home on both sides of the aisle but thank your own GOP'ers for doing nothing and causing this. Obama has finally started treating them like the cry babies that they are and I hope he keeps the pressure on. They take real good care of themselves as do some of the Dems. but you got what you wanted so quit your crying. None of you ever bring up your own party members. Why is that? Nothing to be proud of are they? When you say the sequester doesn't cut enough then get the GOP to DO SOMETHING AND MAKE IT HAPPEN. Get them off there fat fannies and do their jobs. The DO NOTHING CONGRESS doesn't cut it anymore. That's all you and your buddies do out here is cry and say you are being picked on and yet you keep coming back for more. You are the bullies and the most vile comments posted have come from the right not the left. Even little children know to go home if they are unhappy somewhere. Is there a chain around your ankle keeping you here? I think not.


Yawn, same old, same old response.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The grammar police, how nice. Take you own advise and use spell check sometime, your posts are not flawless.
> 
> A ? is punctuation Solowey not grammer. That would be words. I was not correcting either your punctuation or your grammer. I merely commented on your question mark at the end of your sentence. A question mark means you are asking a question and that was all.
> You certainly are awfully touchy and quick to feel that someone is attacking you. I am only interacting with you in writing and you seem to want to change the topic of conversation to trivial things. Why is that?


It was a question, therefore it deserved a question mark.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> It was the Senate that proposed The FAA fix, so it was Harry Reid who brought it up, not the GOP. Yes it passed both houses without I believe a single negative vote.
> 
> Really I am sure there are ways to save money without cutting services, I am sure lots could be save by cutting out some of those seminars which seem to cost thousands!!
> 
> Each of us everyday probably have to look at our household budgets and decide what we might have to cut out or defer spending in order to pay bills that we know have to be paid.


It's funny how the GOP gets blamed for everything. Obama keeps saying that the GOP is responsible for the sequester and the more he says it, the more the Democrats believe it. Oh well.

Members of Congress have to look at their expenses and decide where to make necessary cuts within their own offices. They should take this approach to the federal agencies and programs that need tightening up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Read the history of Fiskar, that's what was said. Not my words.


 I was asking if you believed that garbage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Because my company offered multiple plans from the same insurer but the cost difference was paid by the employee. That is now a no-no under ACA. They can now only offer one plan and it has to be the same price for everyone across the board. You don't seem to be as educated and knowledgeable about ACA as you think you are. It's not the wonderful thing you seem to think it is.


More and more Democrats are complaining about delays in ACA's implementation. 33 Dem Senators want to repeal the tax on medical devices, saying "it's a threat to innovation that could raise costs for the consumers" DUH!!!!!

The downward spiral has begun. This is what happens when a bill gets passed before it is read. Especially a bill this important.


----------



## Zelana (May 5, 2012)

As an outsider it seems that both left & right posters are as bad as each other which mirrors the situation in your government. Both sides are happy to trade insults rather than find common ground.

I've posted the contents of this link http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-21610385 before but I don't think many of you bothered to read it possibly because you are too caught up in your slanging matches. It's about the sequester.

I hope some of you will read it and comment.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I've posted the contents of this link http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-21610385 before but I don't think many of you bothered to read it possibly because you are too caught up in your slanging matches. It's about the sequester.

I hope some of you will read it and comment.[/quote]

I read it, thanks for posting it, somehow our congress and the President need to work together, they need to decide if the all they want to do is apply bandaids to the situation or get to the root of the problem and although it might hurt, offend or whatever.
yes sometimes solving the problem hurts but in the long run all will be stronger and better. Reminds me what a doctor said once sometimes the cure is worse than the disease, but in order to get rid of the disease we have to try the cure.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> you first my dear or can't you find them?


Janeway,, you are a ventriloquist again? I asked thunper not you. Budinsky comes to mind.........Defending the indefensible?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, I find you to be very sweet and nice. I cannot believe that anyone would say differently. It is just more of their spewing hate.


Oh LL, you are a sycophant. A follower, do you ever voice any of your own opinions, or just those off others?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

This is my original, thought. My opinion. You don't make sense to me.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, this cronie is just giving back as good as you are giving. Luke did not fall far from her parents as now you have nothing better to do than run down parents.
> 
> How are your children? You enjoy picking on others, but don't like it when you are given as good as you give.
> 
> I maybe old, in age, but not an ugly, withered old woman. Now, now, you are back to name calling!


You act like a bitter old crone. Hateful vile, yet pathetic.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's funny how the GOP gets blamed for everything. Obama keeps saying that the GOP is responsible for the sequester and the more he says it, the more the Democrats believe it. Oh well.
> 
> Members of Congress have to look at their expenses and decide where to make necessary cuts within their own offices. They should take this approach to the federal agencies and programs that need tightening up.


Even John McCain said the republicans have to take part blame for the sequester. Dems and Reps deserve the blame.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Even John McCain said the republicans have to take part blame for the sequester. Dems and Reps deserve the blame.


Too bad they can't get together, end the sequester, and take the credit!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You act like a bitter old crone. Hateful vile, yet pathetic.


You just described yourself. Need cookies?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Janeway,, you are a ventriloquist again? I asked thunper not you. Budinsky comes to mind.........Defending the indefensible?


No, Lukelucy is my friend as I read where the people you think is your friends who cut you down. We treat our friends with respect and kindness that you could not ever understand.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The USDA sent a flyer to the Mexican Embassy, in Spanish, stating "You need not divulge information regarding your immigration status in seeking this benefit (food stamps) for your children". 

Why is this even allowed to happen? What other country in the world would even consider doing this? You can bet if tables were turned the Mexican government would not be offering this kind of program. 

It certainly makes my blood boil.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter wrote:
The grammar police, how nice. Take you own advise and use spell check sometime, your posts are not flawless.


A ? is punctuation Solowey not grammer. That would be words. I was not correcting either your punctuation or your grammer. I merely commented on your question mark at the end of your sentence. A question mark means you are asking a question and that was all.
You certainly are awfully touchy and quick to feel that someone is attacking you. I am only interacting with you in writing and you seem to want to change the topic of conversation to trivial things. Why is that?


It was a question, therefore it deserved a question mark.

soloweygirl


That's just what I said. You just repeated me. Here it is "A question mark means you are asking a question and that is all."
Now do you see it, just the same. I think no matter what I put out here you just want to pick a fight and that is pretty sad.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The USDA sent a flyer to the Mexican Embassy, in Spanish, stating "You need not divulge information regarding your immigration status in seeking this benefit (food stamps) for your children".
> 
> Why is this even allowed to happen? What other country in the world would even consider doing this? You can bet if tables were turned the Mexican government would not be offering this kind of program.
> 
> It certainly makes my blood boil.


Many many countries all over the world offer food, medical care, clothing to people in need from other countries who cross their borders. They even set up housing and refuge camps where needed. Why does your blood boil when you see this? Are you afraid someone may get something and you will go without?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 wrote:
Because my company offered multiple plans from the same insurer but the cost difference was paid by the employee. That is now a no-no under ACA. They can now only offer one plan and it has to be the same price for everyone across the board. You don't seem to be as educated and knowledgeable about ACA as you think you are. It's not the wonderful thing you seem to think it is.


More and more Democrats are complaining about delays in ACA's implementation. 33 Dem Senators want to repeal the tax on medical devices, saying "it's a threat to innovation that could raise costs for the consumers" DUH!!!!!

The downward spiral has begun. This is what happens when a bill gets passed before it is read. Especially a bill this important.

soloweygirl


Should have contacted the Republicans and told them to do their homework instead of sitting on their hands and doing nothing. It's awfully hard to turn those pages with your nose. It really slows things down. :lol: Just having a little fun, Solowey. 
It's a joke. Hope you have a better sense of humor than lukelucy. Bazinga! WWID SOCR


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The USDA sent a flyer to the Mexican Embassy, in Spanish, stating "You need not divulge information regarding your immigration status in seeking this benefit (food stamps) for your children".
> 
> Why is this even allowed to happen? What other country in the world would even consider doing this? You can bet if tables were turned the Mexican government would not be offering this kind of program.
> 
> It certainly makes my blood boil.


I can not see any country outside of North Korea that would let children starve.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The USDA sent a flyer to the Mexican Embassy, in Spanish, stating "You need not divulge information regarding your immigration status in seeking this benefit (food stamps) for your children".
> 
> Why is this even allowed to happen? What other country in the world would even consider doing this? You can bet if tables were turned the Mexican government would not be offering this kind of program.
> 
> It certainly makes my blood boil.


Bravo! Feed the children. What so ever you do to the least of my brothers that you do unto me. For shame, Solowey.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can not see any country outside of North Korea that would let children starve.


Yes, Patty and now Solowey wants us to be just like North Korea.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The USDA sent a flyer to the Mexican Embassy, in Spanish, stating "You need not divulge information regarding your immigration status in seeking this benefit (food stamps) for your children".
> 
> Why is this even allowed to happen? What other country in the world would even consider doing this? You can bet if tables were turned the Mexican government would not be offering this kind of program.
> 
> It certainly makes my blood boil.


OMG - no matter what their legal status and nationality are, they first and foremost are infants and children!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 wrote:
Even John McCain said the republicans have to take part blame for the sequester. Dems and Reps deserve the blame.


Too bad they can't get together, end the sequester, and take the credit!

Andrea

Wouldn't that be lovely! If only they would all stop thinking about themselves and their political careers maybe they could get down to the business of we the people. Now it's Russian Roulette.
:thumbdown:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The USDA sent a flyer to the Mexican Embassy, in Spanish, stating "You need not divulge information regarding your immigration status in seeking this benefit (food stamps) for your children".
> 
> Why is this even allowed to happen? What other country in the world would even consider doing this? You can bet if tables were turned the Mexican government would not be offering this kind of program.
> 
> It certainly makes my blood boil.


Let them eat cake


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting reading about how Mexico deals with illegal immigrants that come to their country. They have very strict rules. If you are interested you can google it. 
http://factreal.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/mexico-vs-united-states-mexican-immigration-laws-are-tougher/

No, they don't supply assistance to them. They only want immigrants that will help them and are self sufficient.

Most of us do not live on or in a border state, so we probably don't see or experience the effects that these undocumented people have on such states. No one wants to see anyone go hungry.

my state gets its fair share, does it cause a hardship on our schools, hospitals and other agencies. Yes, it does. They use services, but in many cases pay no taxes. Yes, they probably pay sales tax on things they purchase.

. Are we going to not help them, of course not, but it bothers many that they are receiving services that Americans can't or aren't because for some reason they don't qualify for.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You just described yourself. Need cookies?


Janeway, who was talking to you? certainly not me. I don't talk to stupid people.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, Lukelucy is my friend as I read where the people you think is your friends who cut you down. We treat our friends with respect and kindness that you could not ever understand.


Ignore


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Interesting reading about how Mexico deals with illegal immigrants that come to their country. They have very strict rules. If you are interested you can google it.
> http://factreal.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/mexico-vs-united-states-mexican-immigration-laws-are-tougher/
> 
> No, they don't supply assistance to them. They only want immigrants that will help them and are self sufficient.
> ...


Sales tax is the most regressive tax in the U S. It affects low income people more than any other class of people and a greater portion of their income goes out to sales taxes. Think of all the services and ammenties in a city that are paid for by sales taxes. Also take a moment to consider what work undocumented workers do in your community and ask youself what would a day without an undocumented worker look like? There is a movie titled "A Day Without A Mexican" very enlightening.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Sales tax is the most regressive tax in the U S. It affects low income people more than any other class of people and a greater portion of their income goes out to sales taxes. Think of all the services and ammenties in a city that are paid for by sales taxes. Also take a moment to consider what work undocumented workers do in your community and ask youself what would a day without an undocumented worker look like? There is a movie titled "A Day Without A Mexican" very enlightening.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Zelana said:


> As an outsider it seems that both left & right posters are as bad as each other which mirrors the situation in your government. Both sides are happy to trade insults rather than find common ground.
> 
> I've posted the contents of this link http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-21610385 before but I don't think many of you bothered to read it possibly because you are too caught up in your slanging matches. It's about the sequester.
> 
> I hope some of you will read it and comment.


I did read it. Thank you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sales tax is probably the fairest tax there is. Everyone pays the same percentage for their purchase. If someone buys something for $100 and the rate is 5% they will pay $5. If someone who is wealthy buys something for $10,000 with the same rate, they will pay $500. What could be fairer?


However how many people can afford the 10,000$ in the first place?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sales tax is probably the fairest tax there is. Everyone pays the same percentage for their purchase. If someone buys something for $100 and the rate is 5% they will pay $5. If someone who is wealthy buys something for $10,000 with the same rate, they will pay $500. What could be fairer?


Greater percentage of income. Fairer? How about a true living wage as a minimum?


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

In 9 months Obamacare will be the largest tax that this country has ever had. www.regulations.gov


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I did read it. Thank you.


I read it too. We still have the problem of parties refusing to compromise. We are still too polarized to come together and even discuss what should be done. Neither side wants to "flinch", no side wants to lose "face". This forum is a microcosm of the bigger problem. Instead of thinking about all Americans, they are thinking about what my side can get out of this.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> 5% is 5%, no matter what the income, the same percentage of what ever they spend.
> 
> For those who may want to disagree. Go back to your Algebra and find the definition of per-cent and rate.


You mentioned fair. My idea of fair is based on a philosophy of greatest good for greatest amount of people. Not greed for those who are already overly well off.

Actually phisosophical differences explains the gap between posters here. You and I do not share the same philosophy.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

yes, sales does go to provide services, that all receive, but what about property taxes that go to the schools, police etc.

so if sales tax is unfair, what do you propose as an alternative or do you feel that one should pay a different sales tax depending on your income?

What items should be taxed, I was shocked once to learn that I was paying sales tax on food I bought in the grocery store, as I had lived in states where there was no sales tax on food. 

Yes I know what the undocumented immigrants do in my area. They do many of the jobs that others don't want to do. I know they are paid but I am sure it is under the table. I know they have a hard life, although in many cases I am sure it was better than the life they lived in their own country.

We have a crisis in our country and something needs to be done about it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Secure the borders first, and then talk about illegal aliens. But the borders must be secure before all else.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> You mentioned fair. My idea of fair is based on a philosophy of greatest good for greatest amount of people. Not greed for those who are already woverly well off.
> 
> Actually phisosophical differences explains the gap between posters here. You and I do not share the same philosophy.


If I pocket $400,000.00. from my company annually. I employ citizens, pay wages, health insurance, workers comp., s.s, federal tax, state tax, city tax, wheel tax on all licenses I buy for my company trucks, property tax on the building I own, insurance on my building, gas, electricity, water and sewage...etc... I take my $400,000, I give to charities of my choice, I make my purchases locally,


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

annully I purchase musical instruments and have them to schools that need them. I certain don't believe I am greedy and I certainly think you are lumping all people with money into the greed pool, when in all fairness maybe it is your philosophy that is nothing more than envy with a little philosophy thrown in.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> yes, sales does go to provide services, that all receive, but what about property taxes that go to the schools, police etc.
> 
> so if sales tax is unfair, what do you propose as an alternative or do you feel that one should pay a different sales tax depending on your income?
> 
> ...


In many instances our international policies have created the less than ideal conditions in their countries that they are leaving. I am not going to give a lengthy quote here as some do, but research what results NAFTA and other United State economic policies have had on Latin American countries. Look outside of your comfort zone of media for information. As I have said before, try reading The Nation magazine, listen or watch Democracy Now, explore the economic philosophy of Gabor Matte. Expand your information base. I read and watch conservative info sources often to keep up on all sides.

One solution to undocumented people doing the work no one else will do is a decent and fair living wage for workers already living in the United States.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lukka said:


> If I pocket $400,000.00. from my company annually. I employ citizens, pay wages, health insurance, workers comp., s.s, federal tax, state tax, city tax, wheel tax on all licenses I buy for my company trucks, property tax on the building I own, insurance on my building, gas, electricity, water and sewage...etc... I take my $400,000, I give to charities of my choice, I make my purchases locally,


Philosophically I agree with you, in reality I don't think that is what really happens. I believe that a lot of those who make a great deal of money take as many short cuts as they can, legal or illegal, moral or immoral. In a perfect world we wouldn't have the great disparity in wealth in this country. The rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer, and we are losing the middleclass,


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lukka said:


> annully I purchase musical instruments and have them to schools that need them. I certain don't believe I am greedy and I certainly think you are lumping all people with money into the greed pool, when in all fairness maybe it is your philosophy that is nothing more than envy with a little philosophy thrown in.


I have no envy of monied people. Congratulations for your good works. I do believe there is a great level of greed in this country as demonstrated by the countless off shore corporations etc. That do not pay taxes and the great disparity of income distribution. I believe there needs to be more equity in distribution of income. The workers of a corpration or business are important assets and should be rewarded for theirvaluable contribution to the success of a corporation. I do not know your particular situation just as you do not know mine, but there is greed in this country. Perhaps you are not part of it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> You mentioned fair. My idea of fair is based on a philosophy of greatest good for greatest amount of people. Not greed for those who are already overly well off.
> 
> Actually phisosophical differences explains the gap between posters here. You and I do not share the same philosophy.


While you may entertain a personal philosophy of fairness, nothing is fair in this world. How do you propose to deal with that unpleasant truth?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Sales tax is the most regressive tax in the U S. It affects low income people more than any other class of people and a greater portion of their income goes out to sales taxes. Think of all the services and ammenties in a city that are paid for by sales taxes. Also take a moment to consider what work undocumented workers do in your community and ask youself what would a day without an undocumented worker look like? There is a movie titled "A Day Without A Mexican" very enlightening.


So your answer is for them not to pay for anything. They also use all the services, which will require repair and upgrades. Why should they not pay for the use of the service? Everyone should contribute.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Greater percentage of income. Fairer? How about a true living wage as a minimum?


We tried that already, Joey. Congress voted it down. It really is a shame. Most of the state's minimum wages are very low compared to what they have to pay out in order to survive.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lukka said:


> annully I purchase musical instruments and have them to schools that need them. I certain don't believe I am greedy and I certainly think you are lumping all people with money into the greed pool, when in all fairness maybe it is your philosophy that is nothing more than envy with a little philosophy thrown in.


Can the lowest paid of your workers live a decent, not extravegant, American life on the wage you pay them? If so then congratulations, you are in the minority of employers and I appalude you.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

One solution to undocumented people doing the work no one else will do is a decent and fair living wage for workers already living in the United States.[/quote said:


> People say a fair living wage? What is that amount? Sort of like how much is a fair tax?
> 
> Many of the undocumented are doing manual labor, paid probably daily.
> 
> Probably many of these jobs could be had by others, but maybe they don't want to do this manual labor.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Interesting reading about how Mexico deals with illegal immigrants that come to their country. They have very strict rules. If you are interested you can google it.
> http://factreal.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/mexico-vs-united-states-mexican-immigration-laws-are-tougher/
> 
> No, they don't supply assistance to them. They only want immigrants that will help them and are self sufficient.
> ...


Do you know any of these Americans who are not getting services that other's are or is it your opinion? I would like to know who these people are. I live in MN and if I see such things I contact my legislators and find out what is going on. Have you tried that?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> While you may entertain a personal philosophy of fairness, nothing is fair in this world. How do you propose to deal with that unpleasant truth?


By working for justice....which will result in peace.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Greater percentage of income. Fairer? How about a true living wage as a minimum?


Fine. A true living wage is probably one of those abstract concepts like paying ones fair share. Define it please. What do you consider a true living wage, in numbers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Secure the borders first, and then talk about illegal aliens. But the borders must be secure before all else.


I'm not sure we can actually secure our borders. We have an unusually long border with Canada, even though we're not complaining about Canadians rushing here to gobble up our services, there is a large business in importing marijuana over our border with Canada. We have a long enough border with Mexico that we haven't found a way to close yet. I'm not joking with you or trying to be unpleasant, but what do you think we can do to actually secure our borders?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> People say a fair living wage? What is that amount? Sort of like how much is a fair tax?
> 
> Many of the undocumented are doing manual labor, paid probably daily.
> 
> Probably many of these jobs could be had by others, but maybe they don't want to do this manual labor.


sjr - It is a fact in many states that Americans refuse to do jobs that they consider "beneath them". If you think a fair wage and benefits such as healthcare would change that and Americans would then take those jobs you first need to get the employers to change their ways and pay a living wage and benefits. And you will need to convince Americans to pay more for food and goods and services. Do you think that will happen. Americans are very spoiled and no one seems to want to give up anything. To many believe to hell with everyone else. I got mine. I personally don't think Capitalism is working to well. I do value your opinion.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Fine. A true living wage is probably one of those abstract concepts like paying ones fair share. Define it please. What do you consider a true living wage, in numbers.


How abstract is the idea of being able to pay rent (if renting) on a house that is not a health hazzard, afford utilities, buy enough food to feed and clothe yourself and family, have some disposible money at the end of the month and be abe to save some money. All without have to work more than one 40 hour a week job.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

When I referred to getting services I was referring to people that don't qualify for services due to making just above the income qualifications. We all know that people can slip through the cracks.
Yes it is my opinion.
No I don't know anyone personally, but one can't help but realize this is true when you read heart wrenching stories about people in the paper.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl wrote:
Fine. A true living wage is probably one of those abstract concepts like paying ones fair share. Define it please. What do you consider a true living wage, in numbers.


How abstract is the idea of being able to pay rent (if renting) on a house that is not a health hazzard, afford utilities, buy enough food to feed and clothe yourself and family, have some disposible money at the end of the month and be abe to save some money. All without have to work more than one 40 hour a week job.

If you want peace, work for justice.

Solowey it is not an abstract. What do you think corporations use to know what they can spend and how to forecast future ventures. They use budgets. All you have to do as peacegoddess said is add up the numbers. Anyone can do that. 
I also think that it should only be necessary for a family to "live" on one income. I think when everyone has to go out and work just to live that is not acceptable. What do you think your number is?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> When I referred to getting services I was referring to people that don't qualify for services due to making just above the income qualifications. We all know that people can slip through the cracks.
> Yes it is my opinion.
> No I don't know anyone personally, but one can't help but realize this is true when you read heart wrenching stories about people in the paper.


Thanks for explaining that. I do agree with you. It does happen and it should not.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You allegedly made a joke; you have a reputation of posting cruel statements that are not funny, and then you blame her for not understanding "your joke"? How is it her fault that she and others did not find your joke funny and yet it is their fault not yours? But I guess in Obamaland that is how you talk to each other. Nothing in your previous posts would disprove that the fact that you can be a vicious person, you rely on snide remarks, name calling and bully people. You attacked Yarnie and now I guess Lukelucy is your next target.
> 
> Please remember, you did not start this thread. It was not started by a liberal. It is not your thread. Maybe people on LOLL understand your sense of humor, so maybe that is where you need to joke around so that you don't continue to hurt other people's feelings.


YAWN, SNORE, tsk tsk you so funny tee hee! TBBC Bazinga!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess wrote:


One solution to undocumented people doing the work no one else will do is a decent and fair living wage for workers already living in the United States.


I think to many of those living in the US, think that doing manual labor is beneath them. As a college graduate, I feel that no work is beneath me. I have worked many minimum wage jobs. There is work that I am unable to do because of my age and health. 
For those who want a good paying job, they will need to go to school or study to qualify themselves for the job. No one is going to give it to them.

joeysomma

Applause Applause, Joey has a degree. My aren't we special. You said you got all you ever needed to know out of the series "How to for Dummies". Which is it. TBBC Bazinga!
:lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit wrote:
You allegedly made a joke; you have a reputation of posting cruel statements that are not funny, and then you blame her for not understanding "your joke"? How is it her fault that she and others did not find your joke funny and yet it is their fault not yours? But I guess in Obamaland that is how you talk to each other. Nothing in your previous posts would disprove that the fact that you can be a vicious person, you rely on snide remarks, name calling and bully people. You attacked Yarnie and now I guess Lukelucy is your next target. 

Please remember, you did not start this thread. It was not started by a liberal. It is not your thread. Maybe people on LOLL understand your sense of humor, so maybe that is where you need to joke around so that you don't continue to hurt other people's feelings.


No that would be you Supreme Empress, Queen of the Netherworld that would be you. Please don't go out in the rain without your umbrella you know what might happen to you.
Just doing my happy dance! TBBC Bye Bye! Bazinga. Oh Ingried says hey, Queenie!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

yes, we live in a culture that is spoiled, our wants somehow become necessities in our eyes. No, a plain cell phone isn't good enough we need a top of line smart phone. I need that new TV even through the one I have is fine and I really should save that money for a rainy day fund. 

yes, some jobs are "beneath us", so heaven forbid we take it even through it is job and probably offers some benefits. 

Yes, and we must all have that college degree, forget that we still need electricians, plumbers and a/c/heating repairman.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Can the lowest paid of your workers live a decent, not extravegant, American life on the wage you pay them? If so then congratulations, you are in the minority of employers and I appalude you.


Yes they can live a decent, conservative life on the hourly start-up wage. health ins. 90 days, a healthy raise at 60 days, then every 6 months. If you are a one income parent with 5 or 6 dependents you would have to budget extremely well during your first 60 days. It would be tight. I don't believe we are the minority, atleast not in my area and surrounding area for that matter.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> By working for justice....which will result in peace.


When do you imagine your labors will bear fruit?


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> yes, we live in a culture that is spoiled,
> 
> Yes, and we must all have that college degree, forget that we still need electricians, plumbers and a/c/heating repairman.


You are so right sjr, I remember poor, in my childhood. A lot of fond memories go along with that.
This country has a shortage of electicians, plumbers, welders and heating/cooling. These are all great professions. Along with machine automation, rigging and millwright the list goes on. Companies are sometime recruiting from Highschool and helping future employees thru the tech. school. Thanks for bringing that up, it is so important for our economy and country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So true. If your washing machine or any applicance needs worked on just forget it. Have to fix it yourself or go buy a new one. Our tech school is gone and just a college now. No more shop in HS school for the kids.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lukka said:


> Yes they can live a decent, conservative life on the hourly start-up wage. health ins. 90 days, a healthy raise at 60 days, then every 6 months. If you are a one income parent with 5 or 6 dependents you would have to budget extremely well during your first 60 days. It would be tight. I don't believe we are the minority, atleast not in my area and surrounding area for that matter.


Lukka, I do not know where you live, but I have lived in various parts of the US and in my experience working with low income people, you and your business practices are unique.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> When do you imagine your labors will bear fruit?


Each day I see success and each day I experience set backs.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't consider my employee's low income,our work is hard. Much is given by our employee's,we are non-union,they pay 60% of their dependents health ins.,there is overtime.People have gotten fired,people can be jerks and a-holes, so can I, My husband and I are not rookies.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true. If your washing machine or any applicance needs worked on just forget it. Have to fix it yourself or go buy a new one. Our tech school is gone and just a college now. No more shop in HS school for the kids.


Country, Yes I believe metal shop and wood shop could only be an asset to jr. and high school. I worry about the future of our schools, I guess I have to leave that up to the school boards and have faith. Can't fight all the battles.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lukka said:


> I don't consider my employee's low income,our work is hard. Much is given by our employee's,we are non-union,they pay 60% of their dependents health ins.,there is overtime.People have gotten fired,people can be jerks and a-holes, so can I, My husband and I are not rookies.


Sounds like life. The people I work with want to give a good days work for a good days pay. Your company sounds like what most people want in their days work.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

It truely is just that, life.Thanks to all for the chat. talk later, Lukka


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The USDA sent a flyer to the Mexican Embassy, in Spanish, stating "You need not divulge information regarding your immigration status in seeking this benefit (food stamps) for your children".
> 
> Why is this even allowed to happen? What other country in the world would even consider doing this? You can bet if tables were turned the Mexican government would not be offering this kind of program.
> 
> It certainly makes my blood boil.


I certainly agree. The dest we can do is to constantly contact our D.C. representatives, and to share this information with other interested parties..


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have to agree with you here sjr and Cheeky.
We have become a 'needy' society when it comes to materialistic things.
When both of my children moved out on their own we sold our large home and bought a signifcantly smaller one. We were able to bank the savings. We don't own Iphones or Ipads.
I would rather spend my disposable income on experiences.
I live in a town that has 4 colleges and 2 business schools. The Vo-Tech has a much higher "local" enrollment than the State College does and I am using the local residents as a comparison. White collar jobs aren't the only ones that will pay well. Yes, we do need plumber's and electricians. That's when Vocational scools come in handy. The tuition isn't much less than state college, but they have their certificates within 2 years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> YAWN, SNORE, tsk tsk you so funny tee hee! TBBC Bazinga!


Gud Velsigne deg


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Janeway, who was talking to you? certainly not me. I don't talk to stupid people.


So now are you calling me stupid?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> When do you imagine your labors will bear fruit?


Is the little girl in the Avatar you as a child?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So now are you calling me stupid?


Ignored


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gud Velsigne deg


 :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Jane, I think Rocky called you stupid. Ignoring you is tantamount to an admission

Joey, be proud of your degree, your hard work, and the support and love of your family. Cheeky must be 'a wanna be' because she can only feel better about herself by putting people down.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama admits he is a Muslim socialist.
> 
> Look I get it, Obama joked. These days I look in the mirror, and I have to admit Im not the strapping, young, Muslim socialist that I used to be.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2013/04/obama-hates-internet-news-media/#3AAwzWR1RFeIouFY.99


Why bother reading, when you can watch the entire speech on video and get the real context of what he said.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/obamas-full-speech-at-the-2013-white-house-correspondents-dinner/2013/04/27/16ac0b70-af79-11e2-a986-eec837b1888b_video.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama admits he is a Muslim socialist.
> 
> Look I get it, Obama joked. These days I look in the mirror, and I have to admit Im not the strapping, young, Muslim socialist that I used to be.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2013/04/obama-hates-internet-news-media/#3AAwzWR1RFeIouFY.99


I sure didn't enjoy it, and after watching other press party's didn't think it was nice. Bill Clinton was funny, so was Bush.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Obama admits he is a Muslim socialist.
> 
> Look I get it, Obama joked. These days I look in the mirror, and I have to admit Im not the strapping, young, Muslim socialist that I used to be.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2013/04/obama-hates-internet-news-media/#3AAwzWR1RFeIouFY.99


Do you understand satire?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> yes, we live in a culture that is spoiled, our wants somehow become necessities in our eyes. No, a plain cell phone isn't good enough we need a top of line smart phone. I need that new TV even through the one I have is fine and I really should save that money for a rainy day fund.
> 
> yes, some jobs are "beneath us", so heaven forbid we take it even through it is job and probably offers some benefits.
> 
> Yes, and we must all have that college degree, forget that we still need electricians, plumbers and a/c/heating repairman.


I so agree with you. It is all about what we want and not what we need and there is a huge difference between the two. All those wants drives the capitalist system and I don't think it is serving the majority of people too well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lukka said:


> I don't consider my employee's low income,our work is hard. Much is given by our employee's,we are non-union,they pay 60% of their dependents health ins.,there is overtime.People have gotten fired,people can be jerks and a-holes, so can I, My husband and I are not rookies.


lukka may I ask if you live in a right to work state and what you think of unions?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

momeee said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Wow! Another almost endless quote just so you can put a thumbs-up at the end of it? Whatever happened to making a short paraphrase of what someone said and then putting a teeny remark after that?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't resist. Let's please agree to stop this foolishness.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hurrah! From the mouths of babes....



peacegoddess said:


> I am so full of pride for the young wo/men of Wilcox County High School in rural Georgia who are putting on an integrated prom this Saturday night! Let's hear it for the teens who are dragging their school and community into the 21st century!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But Bush received information before the 9/11 attacks.

I guess it just depends on whom you're endorsing and whom you're criticizing. Opinions please. Thank you.



soloweygirl said:


> I didn't blame him for the deaths. I blamed him for not doing anything with information that was received prior to the attack. A little reading comprehension is required.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins wrote:
So true. If your washing machine or any applicance needs worked on just forget it. Have to fix it yourself or go buy a new one. Our tech school is gone and just a college now. No more shop in HS school for the kids.


Country, Yes I believe metal shop and wood shop could only be an asset to jr. and high school. I worry about the future of our schools, I guess I have to leave that up to the school boards and have faith. Can't fight all the battles. 

lukka


In MN we are increasing our Vocational/Technical schools and companies are working with the schools here to train young people for real jobs that will be waiting for them upon graduation. They have dropped coursework from the schools for jobs that are going away and training people for new technologies so they can transition right into those jobs when they finish school. It is working very well and a win win situation. College isn't the answer for everything and now we have a lot of kids graduating college and no jobs to go to. I hope other states are doing this too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Whatever are you trying to talk about???????????????



Janeway said:


> Well, if it comes to light that Ingried is again back on, I will report her to Adnim so you best keep her to yourself.
> 
> Which one of us is the offherrocker? You do not even come close to rocker not even a hair that falls from her head so don't go there!
> 
> I don't wear masks in the first place so did not have one to remove! You must wear body armor!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Made MY day!



Janeway said:


> Oh, dear, I have had so much fun but must bake a cake for our church supper tomorrow night and a casserole. Will read more later.
> 
> Janeway out!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excuse me. I'm trying to catch up. Doesn't this mean thumper is wrong?????? I'll look for the apology.



alcameron said:


> I don't profess to know the ACA well at all, but I was reading this page and it says that 4 different levels of health insurance must be offered.
> You've probably read it all already, but just in case. . .
> 
> http://101.communitycatalyst.org/aca_provisions/coverage_tiers


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



off2knit said:


> You allegedly made a joke; you have a reputation of posting cruel statements that are not funny, and then you blame her for not understanding "your joke"? How is it her fault that she and others did not find your joke funny and yet it is their fault not yours? But I guess in Obamaland that is how you talk to each other. Nothing in your previous posts would disprove that the fact that you can be a vicious person, you rely on snide remarks, name calling and bully people. You attacked Yarnie and now I guess Lukelucy is your next target.
> 
> Please remember, you did not start this thread. It was not started by a liberal. It is not your thread. Maybe people on LOLL understand your sense of humor, so maybe that is where you need to joke around so that you don't continue to hurt other people's feelings.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Congress has for years profited from insider information to heap huge gains in the stock market. Such behavior has put many regular citizens in jail during the same period. A bill was passed recently putting Congress and citizens on an equal basis......and quietly gutted. Yes Ingried, every one of them should be sent home to look for a real job.



soloweygirl said:


> It's funny how the GOP gets blamed for everything. Obama keeps saying that the GOP is responsible for the sequester and the more he says it, the more the Democrats believe it. Oh well.
> 
> Members of Congress have to look at their expenses and decide where to make necessary cuts within their own offices. They should take this approach to the federal agencies and programs that need tightening up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never known rocky to believe garbage. You must be mistaken.



soloweygirl said:


> I was asking if you believed that garbage.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you wise? You make me wonder. A wise(?) person once said. "Many cannot and we should not judge them. Only God knows why people do what they do and as I grow older I have become kinder and I try not to judge people anymore."
> 
> I have not made it a secret that I graduated from college with honors, with a degree in Mathematics and Chemistry.
> I also grew up on a small farm, went to a one room country school. My first year of teaching I made $5000. It was more than my parents had ever made in their life. They raised 4 children and as many as 4 foster children at a time. I can tell you my 8th grade education was better than most high school educations these days.


No you are the same old bigot who hates President Obama. A person who is mature and secure in who they are does not brag about their accomplishments. You could use a little humility. It would be far more becoming.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Most thought-provoking article. I agree that blame assessment serves no real purpose. I believe that the present gap of opinions have left us with no common ground to explore and no statesmen to fight for the best for their fellow man.



Zelana said:


> As an outsider it seems that both left & right posters are as bad as each other which mirrors the situation in your government. Both sides are happy to trade insults rather than find common ground.
> 
> I've posted the contents of this link http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-21610385 before but I don't think many of you bothered to read it possibly because you are too caught up in your slanging matches. It's about the sequester.
> 
> I hope some of you will read it and comment.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you, my dear, make no sense to the rest of us.



Lukelucy said:


> This is my original, thought. My opinion. You don't make sense to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No thank you. I thought rocky's quote was inspirational....true and concise.



Janeway said:


> You just described yourself. Need cookies?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We all stick up for our friends. Haven't you noticed?



Janeway said:


> No, Lukelucy is my friend as I read where the people you think is your friends who cut you down. We treat our friends with respect and kindness that you could not ever understand.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly.



BrattyPatty said:


> I can not see any country outside of North Korea that would let children starve.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And we all know how that one ended.



alcameron said:


> Let them eat cake


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's not how it works at all.

Buying bread to feed your family costs appx $2.00 per loaf. Sales tax of 5% is $.10 for rich and poor. That $0.10 means much more to a budget from a salary of $25,000 than to one of $250,000. Therein lies the rub. You can decide on discriminating purchase of $50,000 for new car more than you can decide for food or medicine. Do you really not understand or are you just ranting on 'principle?'



joeysomma said:


> Sales tax is probably the fairest tax there is. Everyone pays the same percentage for their purchase. If someone buys something for $100 and the rate is 5% they will pay $5. If someone who is wealthy buys something for $10,000 with the same rate, they will pay $500. What could be fairer?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Got my answer. Just ranting. Ignored.



joeysomma said:


> 5% is 5%, no matter what the income, the same percentage of what ever they spend.
> 
> For those who may want to disagree. Go back to your Algebra and find the definition of per-cent and rate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



lukka said:


> In 9 months Obamacare will be the largest tax that this country has ever had. www.regulations.gov


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go pick lettuce.



off2knit said:


> Secure the borders first, and then talk about illegal aliens. But the borders must be secure before all else.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure you do.



lukka said:


> If I pocket $400,000.00. from my company annually. I employ citizens, pay wages, health insurance, workers comp., s.s, federal tax, state tax, city tax, wheel tax on all licenses I buy for my company trucks, property tax on the building I own, insurance on my building, gas, electricity, water and sewage...etc... I take my $400,000, I give to charities of my choice, I make my purchases locally,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

By being fair to the greatest possible number of people in my personal philosophy.



SeattleSoul said:


> While you may entertain a personal philosophy of fairness, nothing is fair in this world. How do you propose to deal with that unpleasant truth?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

$35,000 for family of 4, one worker.



peacegoddess said:


> How abstract is the idea of being able to pay rent (if renting) on a house that is not a health hazzard, afford utilities, buy enough food to feed and clothe yourself and family, have some disposible money at the end of the month and be abe to save some money. All without have to work more than one 40 hour a week job.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> YAWN, SNORE, tsk tsk you so funny tee hee! TBBC Bazinga!


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Depends on whether you are a pessimist or an optimist.



SeattleSoul said:


> When do you imagine your labors will bear fruit?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you believe this, "Many cannot and we should not judge them. Only God knows why people do what they do and as I grow older I have become kinder and I try not to judge people anymore?"
> 
> Do you lie? Since you are judging me, I guess you are a liar. You made that statement on KP. You have not made any attempt to NOT judge me.


Give it up joey. No I do not lie. You quote me as saying "I try not to judge." In your case I didn't try. If the shoe fits wear it, if it doesn't just throw it away. SOCR


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> That's not how it works at all.
> 
> Buying bread to feed your family costs appx $2.00 per loaf. Sales tax of 5% is $.10 for rich and poor. That $0.10 means much more to a budget from a salary of $25,000 than to one of $250,000. Therein lies the rub. You can decide on discriminating purchase of $50,000 for new car more than you can decide for food or medicine. Do you really not understand or are you just ranting on 'principle?'


We've been through this before, but Joey keeps saying that 5% is 5%. The poorer person misses the $$$ a lot more no matter what the percentage is.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter wrote:
Give it up joey. No I do not lie. You quote me as saying "I try not to judge." In your case I didn't try. If the shoe fits wear it, if it doesn't just throw it away. SOCR


Is this a lie "Have you ever asked any minority person what it was like to be treated differently for no other reason than being in a minority. Did you or your family ever suffer or die because you were a minority. Too bad your parents didn't have the sense to not purchase such an offensive toy. Obviously it isn't the child's fault it's parents' responsibility to educate their children about racism. My feelings have nothing to do with political correctness and everything to do with being kind to my fellow man?"
January 6, 2012

When have you been kind to your fellow man on this thread? or do you pick and choose who you will be kind to? and who cares about every one else?

joeysomma


I'm so happy you find my posts so interesting. I did not lie in the post. It was me expressing my feelings about people's insensitivity by continuing to give dolls to their children that promoted racial stereotypes. I believe in compassion for people who need compassion and yes I do decide who I show compassion too. Do you need my compassion? I think not. That is my opinion based on my observation of your behavior and you can call it whatever you like.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary wrote:
That's not how it works at all.

Buying bread to feed your family costs appx $2.00 per loaf. Sales tax of 5% is $.10 for rich and poor. That $0.10 means much more to a budget from a salary of $25,000 than to one of $250,000. Therein lies the rub. You can decide on discriminating purchase of $50,000 for new car more than you can decide for food or medicine. Do you really not understand or are you just ranting on 'principle?'


We've been through this before, but Joey keeps saying that 5% is 5%. The poorer person misses the $$$ a lot more no matter what the percentage is.

Andrea

Joey is on a roll tonight.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My son tells me I am stupid to waste my time trying to talk to you, I guess he is right.


Joey
Do you really not understand what I'm saying about this kind of tax or do you think it's irrelevant?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Damemary, I'd love to know where one can buy bread for approximately $2.00 per loaf. Only the most air filled, puffed up garbage bread around here is sold for $2, and that's when it's on sale. $3 to $5 is more like it where I live.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I am so sorry that I missed the Damemary Show. How enlightening to read 25 posts on 4 pages of her commentary. To save people time, I believe you do not have to read pages 27-30 once she gets started with her one man show. All you will see is the maturity of ignoring people, attempted lecturing, and all around same old same old blah blah blah.t

No wonder "their" thread is called LOLL, because we all enjoy laughing out loud loudly with their attempt at discussion here.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So true. If your washing machine or any applicance needs worked on just forget it. Have to fix it yourself or go buy a new one. Our tech school is gone and just a college now. No more shop in HS school for the kids.


Appliances today are not built to last. I have had 3 dishwashers in 6 years, and I was told by a service repairman that my washing machine life's expectancy was 7 years. We have a disposable society anywhere we look. Appliancces and people.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

yes we need more people to feel that going to tech school is okay. I was talking with my ac/heating tech last year and he told me that the company he works for they start out at around 45,000 and that does include health insurance and other benefits. 

The cost of groceries has sky rocketed in the past few years. I remember just last year it seemed I was paying 2.99 for a pound of 93/7 percent ground beef, now it is 5 something a pound. 
It is amazing that buying the same things almost every week you can see how your grocery bill just continues to rise.

I feel for the people on a fixed income who have to watch everything they buy. 
They want people to eat healthy but the cost of those healthy foods can make it almost impossible.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama admits he is a Muslim socialist.
> 
> Look I get it, Obama joked. These days I look in the mirror, and I have to admit Im not the strapping, young, Muslim socialist that I used to be.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2013/04/obama-hates-internet-news-media/#3AAwzWR1RFeIouFY.99


Do you think he might have been joking?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think you are right.


I think you have gotten the gist of my post. Well done ladies


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

damemary said:


> That's not how it works at all.
> 
> Buying bread to feed your family costs appx $2.00 per loaf. Sales tax of 5% is $.10 for rich and poor. That $0.10 means much more to a budget from a salary of $25,000 than to one of $250,000. Therein lies the rub. You can decide on discriminating purchase of $50,000 for new car more than you can decide for food or medicine. Do you really not understand or are you just ranting on 'principle?'


This topic has been discussed and beaten to death before. They will never get that the poor just don't have the discretionary money that the rich have.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We've been through this before, but Joey keeps saying that 5% is 5%. The poorer person misses the $$$ a lot more no matter what the percentage is.


Talk about talking to a "wall", that is what you get with these women, I suppose,, that's the Christian way.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> This topic has been discussed and beaten to death before. They will never get that the poor just don't have the discretionary money that the rich have.


Then why keep posting about it? But maybe you like hitting your head against a wall because you find self inflicted pain fun


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Damemary, I'd love to know where one can buy bread for approximately $2.00 per loaf. Only the most air filled, puffed up garbage bread around here is sold for $2, and that's when it's on sale. $3 to $5 is more like it where I live.


Boy, that's for sure. And finding any whole grain isn't easy, either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only partially.



joeysomma said:


> My son tells me I am stupid to waste my time trying to talk to you, I guess he is right.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Then why keep posting about it? But maybe you like hitting your head against a wall because you find self inflicted pain fun


Spoken like a true Christian.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm on West Coast time so I'm up late. Sorry to miss your blah, blah, blah.

Do you know what LOLL stands for? I'm sure you don't. You really don't want to bother with it.



off2knit said:


> I am so sorry that I missed the Damemary Show. How enlightening to read 25 posts on 4 pages of her commentary. To save people time, I believe you do not have to read pages 27-30 once she gets started with her one man show. All you will see is the maturity of ignoring people, attempted lecturing, and all around same old same old blah blah blah.t
> 
> No wonder "their" thread is called LOLL, because we all enjoy laughing out loud loudly with their attempt at discussion here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Which makes them .....Republicans. Viva la revolution.



rocky1991 said:


> This topic has been discussed and beaten to death before. They will never get that the poor just don't have the discretionary money that the rich have.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why do we bother? Back to 'IGNORE.'



rocky1991 said:


> Talk about talking to a "wall", that is what you get with these women, I suppose,, that's the Christian way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



off2knit said:


> Then why keep posting about it? But maybe you like hitting your head against a wall because you find self inflicted pain fun


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Talking about missing the point, Joey was not bragging about her growing up just pointing out that it can be done with out goverement help., She was pointing out that 5% is fair for everyone. The more you spend the higher the tax of 5% that's what you all seem to not get. 

Can't live on 25,00 dollars a year for a family of four??? Thats to funny. raised two children on that. Bread 2 dollars lets see. Both husband and I work. He during day me at night. No day care for free. Children had clothes and food to eat. Not the best, but clothes. We did it even when husband broke his back. Made do, not easy but did. Not fancy house, but good enough what we could afford. Call do with what you could afford or do without.

Family I came from poor we made do, always fed. Always had clothes, As a child we did not own a house rented. Picture with shoes with holes in, but mom knew what cardboard was for. As Joey said, we did not think we were poor. As teenager we work nothing wrong with that either. Education we paid our own way, didn't expect it handed to us. 
My children were raised the same way. Son had a paper route yet manage to save money, a buy a car before age of 16. No he did not drive untill old enough, bought what he needed with hard earned money. Same with other son, work save pay for it himself. Two men now who know how to work and not buy what can not afford, and both educated as to have very high paying jobs. One even goes to China to set up factorys,for people in China to sell their product's to their own people. Other son sucessful with his job too.Nothing like work to give you pride in yourself.
As to food, and clothing and shelter now with people who earn 25,00 dollars. Gee Bread 2.00 a loaf. day old,I did. Make own bread I did. Meat on sale or pass date. Only because of goverement regulation's put on sale and nothing wrong with it. Can go to gas station and get eggs for 99 cent, milk 1.99 , have to look can be found. Fresh veg.s gee I find a lot on sale, can spend less then 20.oo and feed family for a week. What is wrong with food pantry? They give food out free. Willling to work free day care, Colthing well now they have St. Vinne's, and goodwill. Check it out, name brand clothing slightly used, and good price too. Plus you can find extra things there to like tv's computers, furniture. If I can find these why can't they. Housing allowence, in my villiage, welfare recipients live in new apartments. Free education, if willing to do it. 
Most homeless, have medical problem drugs alcohol, mental. Thanks to AClU, mental institions closed. With what we know today, would think we could institionlize these people, and give them help they need. With out the horror of what use to be. 
Most people do not consider work as they think they are to good for it. I never had a job where paid above miniamun wage we all start at the bottom and work our way up. 
Have always said and meant would do fries at Mc Donalds than take hand outs.
I have watch time and time again, people using vochers to by junk at food stores, buy things that are not needed, and still have newer vehicle's. Who can afford the extra's yet buy things they know they can't afford. Don't tell me they are poor. Go to another country you will see poor, worst off then here. 
As to living in unsafe housing, please tell me you have seen it first hand, not on TV,and do these people use assitance to buy things that are not needed to live. Yes you may see it in inner cities. But as have said if you put your mind to it with all our goverment hands out there is no reason for it. 
You think Joeys is bragging no she is showing how people can raise above any thing they want and still find a better life. Bill Cosby wrote about this in his book and was critized by his own race for it. 
You havae a chose in your life, and with all the goverment is doing already, there is no reason, for not being able to try. 
As to jobs already mention trade school are consired low class, Only College educations, are the way to go. Funny thing about that here companies are hiring, butnot enough skilled workers, to work at it.
As to you Cheeky,Lily,Conn, having read your post, find that you change your opinions alot. You can afford private schooling for your child,what was wrong with public schooling. How you feel the need to forgive, yet not. you say the words but do not mean them. Yet you feel the need to critize others that say what you have said before. 
DameMary, what's with your post, nothing new from you either, but name calling. Fact's would do more to get your point across.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Then why keep posting about it? But maybe you like hitting your head against a wall because you find self inflicted pain fun


Listening to you is all the pain I can stand, but it feels so good when you stop. However, you never do, hope springs eternal. Call me an optimist.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Talking about missing the point, Joey was not bragging about her growing up just pointing out that it can be done with out goverement help., She was pointing out that 5% is fair for everyone. The more you spend the higher the tax of 5% that's what you all seem to not get.
> 
> Can't live on 25,00 dollars a year for a family of four??? Thats to funny. raised two children on that. Bread 2 dollars lets see. Both husband and I work. He during day me at night. No day care for free. Children had clothes and food to eat. Not the best, but clothes. We did it even when husband broke his back. Made do, not easy but did. Not fancy house, but good enough what we could afford. Call do with what you could afford or do without.
> 
> ...


Comparing the poor in the United States to the poor in some other countries is akin to comparing apple and oranges. If you want to compare U S poverty to other western countries the the U S is 34th of 35 in child mortality rates. As has been stated here before. If, however you may have been thinking the comparison was to less well developed countries then the apple and orange analogy comes in. Also, my experience as a low income single mother makes me more sympathetic to other's plight.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Listening to you is all the pain I can stand, but it feels so good when you stop. However, you never do, hope springs eternal. Call me an optimist.


Hello! Hope that did not hurt too much 

Ladies (depends on your definition of lady I suppose) of the Liberal Left


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Yarnie, you are a role model for all. Your triumph over adversity is the perfect example of American Exceptionalism. If others would only take your life lessons, and follow your example, America would be even more blessed than we already are.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yarnie, as you may have noticed, many people are so materialistic it's painful to watch. Save money? Live within one's income? Why should they bother when they have their magic credic cards and can indulge their need for instant gratification, until the bill comes due and they realize they are drowning in credit card debt. 

I know rght where the Goodwill and St.Vinnie's are and how useful they are. I can cook, instead of stopping at McDonald's to bring dinner home. I can even sew a button back on, but how many people even bother to do that? What a mess :thumbdown:

What off2knit said just above this post of mine is ever so true. You've done what many people won't or can't bother to do. You do indeed set a good example. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

And another thing that brothers me, why are you not thinking of your children and grandchildren, and who knows how many generations to come. They are going to be saddle with debt they will not be able to pay. It is now up to the point at this day that each person will have to pay 50,000 dollars to pay it off. Who know's what it will be for our children.

Our goverment is spending more then they are taking in. They keep borrwing, and printing worthless dollars with no backing. 

We are broke, we can not continue on the path we are on. We are being so selfish as to think we can do it all, well we can't.

As to ACA, why couldn't the goverment have started with regulating the Insurance industry? They have done it with BAnking ect.

They could have made it so that the Insurance companies had to make if affordable for all. It seem with what have seen so far, ACA is going to cost more than we were told. They could have made it in such a way that the insurance companies could have found away to cover it all. But no now we have a national problem add to this debt. 
And if I hear again that ACA does not go into "Affect" until 2014, you may want to look into it before you say it. 

It is just crazy the way everyone is going on about how we should do this, but tell me please how we are going to pay for all of this??? I mean it tell me, we know how to spend, but we don't know how to save. Something is wrong with this picture don't you think???


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hello! Hope that did not hurt too much
> 
> Ladies (depends on your definition of lady I suppose) of the Liberal Left


You couldn't hurt me, I have lived among you righties for quite a while. I just figure you are brainwashed and I have no use for you at all. Your conservative values hve no basis in reality.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And another thing that brothers me, why are you not thinking of your children and grandchildren, and who knows how many generations to come. They are going to be saddle with debt they will not be able to pay. It is now up to the point at this day that each person will have to pay 50,000 dollars to pay it off. Who know's what it will be for our children.
> 
> Our goverment is spending more then they are taking in. They keep borrwing, and printing worthless dollars with no backing.
> 
> ...


Worse than debt is Mother Earth. Will we be leaving our children a viable and giving Mother Earth. Without our little planet, life will not be sustained, where will that leave our children and grandchildren?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You couldn't hurt me, I have lived among you righties for quite a while. I just figure you are brainwashed and I have no use for you at all. Your conservative values hve no basis in reality.


You may think that we lose more babies, but you still don't get it, our poor are not any where near what poor is. Our goverment helps them you will not see that in other counties. You live in a country that at least attempt to help the poor. I want to see proof of how we rank as to helping the poor with other country's. Birth death's also, show me how they come up with the numbers??? What do they include in that? Is it because the mothers don't seek help when they should are abortions included in these figures? what and how is this arrived at. And what does this have to do with taking care of the poor in this country compared to other countries????


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You may think that we lose more babies, but you still don't get it, our poor are not any where near what poor is. Our goverment helps them you will not see that in other counties. You live in a country that at least attempt to help the poor. I want to see proof of how we rank as to helping the poor with other country's. Birth death's also, show me how they come up with the numbers??? What do they include in that? Is it because the mothers don't seek help when they should are abortions included in these figures? what and how is this arrived at. And what does this have to do with taking care of the poor in this country compared to other countries????


You introduced the comparison subject. I responded. Look at the UNICEF page on birth and you will see the numbers in black and white. Abortions are not included in the numbers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Worse than debt is Mother Earth. Will we be leaving our children a viable and giving Mother Earth. Without our little planet, life will not be sustained, where will that leave our children and grandchildren?


And how do you propose to do this, saddle our children with more debt?? No worst then that what are you leaving for your children, why should they have to pay for the things that if our goverment would stop wasting money we could have. You won't have to worry about the earth as there will be no money to pay for it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Funny you should mention single moms, my mom from the age I was 11 and brother 13 manage to raise my brother and I with out public assistance, and still went to night school for a education. Funny how if you want something bad enough you can do it. You must have, as your daughter seem to have turn out to be a productive lady, and contibute to society. We all have burdens to carry , but it is in how we carry them, that sets us apart, some are willing to work for it, some are not. That's the difference in our lives.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Rocky


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Boy, that's for sure. And finding any whole grain isn't easy, either.


I pay 1.89 for 12 Grain.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you ever heard of the effect of inflation? Just mentioning it to point out that your dollars and present dollars are quite different. This is just for others. I'm sure you aren't interested....or you don't understand.



theyarnlady said:


> Talking about missing the point, Joey was not bragging about her growing up just pointing out that it can be done with out goverement help., She was pointing out that 5% is fair for everyone. The more you spend the higher the tax of 5% that's what you all seem to not get.
> 
> Can't live on 25,00 dollars a year for a family of four??? Thats to funny. raised two children on that. Bread 2 dollars lets see. Both husband and I work. He during day me at night. No day care for free. Children had clothes and food to eat. Not the best, but clothes. We did it even when husband broke his back. Made do, not easy but did. Not fancy house, but good enough what we could afford. Call do with what you could afford or do without.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rocky, let's just ignore. A migraine still hits optimists.



rocky1991 said:


> Listening to you is all the pain I can stand, but it feels so good when you stop. However, you never do, hope springs eternal. Call me an optimist.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And what are you doing with the Liberal Left?



off2knit said:


> Hello! Hope that did not hurt too much
> 
> Ladies (depends on your definition of lady I suppose) of the Liberal Left


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always keep in mind that we only have what you say. Pardon me if I don't automatically believe it all. Some people have been known to invent or exaggerate. When I see no compassion, I grant no compassion.



off2knit said:


> Yarnie, you are a role model for all. Your triumph over adversity is the perfect example of American Exceptionalism. If others would only take your life lessons, and follow your example, America would be even more blessed than we already are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be more impressed if no judgment were made on others.



SeattleSoul said:


> Yarnie, as you may have noticed, many people are so materialistic it's painful to watch. Save money? Live within one's income? Why should they bother when they have their magic credic cards and can indulge their need for instant gratification, until the bill comes due and they realize they are drowning in credit card debt.
> 
> I know rght where the Goodwill and St.Vinnie's are and how useful they are. I can cook, instead of stopping at McDonald's to bring dinner home. I can even sew a button back on, but how many people even bother to do that? What a mess :thumbdown:
> 
> What off2knit said just above this post of mine is ever so true. You've done what many people won't or can't bother to do. You do indeed set a good example. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In some ways I agree with you. The debt is out of control and needs to be addressed on a long term basis, but it is our present confrontational situation that forces band aid approaches on a crisis basis. There are no simple answers to complex questions.



theyarnlady said:


> And another thing that brothers me, why are you not thinking of your children and grandchildren, and who knows how many generations to come. They are going to be saddle with debt they will not be able to pay. It is now up to the point at this day that each person will have to pay 50,000 dollars to pay it off. Who know's what it will be for our children.
> 
> Our goverment is spending more then they are taking in. They keep borrwing, and printing worthless dollars with no backing.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignore.



theyarnlady said:


> You may think that we lose more babies, but you still don't get it, our poor are not any where near what poor is. Our goverment helps them you will not see that in other counties. You live in a country that at least attempt to help the poor. I want to see proof of how we rank as to helping the poor with other country's. Birth death's also, show me how they come up with the numbers??? What do they include in that? Is it because the mothers don't seek help when they should are abortions included in these figures? what and how is this arrived at. And what does this have to do with taking care of the poor in this country compared to other countries????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So they will 'live' in pollution on a desolate planet?



theyarnlady said:


> And how do you propose to do this, saddle our children with more debt?? No worst then that what are you leaving for your children, why should they have to pay for the things that if our goverment would stop wasting money we could have. You won't have to worry about the earth as there will be no money to pay for it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'd be more impressed if no judgment were made on others.


And how often are judgements NOT made here? This topic may be called "Smoking and Obamacare", but could just as well be called Judgements R Us".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And some of us spend all our time judging others and patting ourselves on the back.



theyarnlady said:


> Funny you should mention single moms, my mom from the age I was 11 and brother 13 manage to raise my brother and I with out public assistance, and still went to night school for a education. Funny how if you want something bad enough you can do it. You must have, as your daughter seem to have turn out to be a productive lady, and contibute to society. We all have burdens to carry , but it is in how we carry them, that sets us apart, some are willing to work for it, some are not. That's the difference in our lives.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And how do you propose to do this, saddle our children with more debt?? No worst then that what are you leaving for your children, why should they have to pay for the things that if our goverment would stop wasting money we could have. You won't have to worry about the earth as there will be no money to pay for it.


There are ways that we can stop putting the planet and our country in danger. It's not always about the money, Yarnie.
We are paying for the debt the generation before us left. 
It's just a cycle and will cintinue to be one.
We have to be innovative in energy, keeping oil pipelines from poisoning our ground and ground water,less fossil fuel emissions, etc.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You may think that we lose more babies, but you still don't get it, our poor are not any where near what poor is. Our goverment helps them you will not see that in other counties. You live in a country that at least attempt to help the poor. I want to see proof of how we rank as to helping the poor with other country's. Birth death's also, show me how they come up with the numbers??? What do they include in that? Is it because the mothers don't seek help when they should are abortions included in these figures? what and how is this arrived at. And what does this have to do with taking care of the poor in this country compared to other countries????


do some research and let us all know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Have you ever heard of the effect of inflation? Just mentioning it to point out that your dollars and present dollars are quite different. This is just for others. I'm sure you aren't interested....or you don't understand.


Yes I have thanks to a goverment that has spent more than can afford. Job lost in this country, less money to spend, and still if one wants to they can make it . I am sure you have notice that people who have lost jobs are getting help, and free schooling. what makes you think that someone if appyling themselves can not make it. I have seen it happen around me. Have you seem the women who are trying. I have , met a few who were on welfare and have gone and gotten a free education. One I so admire went to nursing school guess what, she has a job. One went into accounting, guess what job, one went to college is now a professor. One is working two jobs, two not one like some can do, and I admire her so much. She is doing what she has to do to take care of her self and children. Funny inflation didn't stop them. It's your adittude, you either want to better your life, or you don't. It's up to each individual what they want. This is a free country after all, and you do have the freedom to do as you want. Some chose to better themselves.
Like I have posted before, there are so many things given out freely in this country, there is no excuse not to use it. Inflation tell the ones before this generation, that could not depend on goverment to help them. They were paid less then they are now. We have more in this country than was know in my mothers generation, and yet they made it. Ask yourself how did they do it. They did it by doing without, working hard, and taking what ever they could get to get by. We are a spoiled nation. If the generation before us who made less money and manage to live on what they had, why can't we.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And how do you propose to do this, saddle our children with more debt?? No worst then that what are you leaving for your children, why should they have to pay for the things that if our goverment would stop wasting money we could have. You won't have to worry about the earth as there will be no money to pay for it.


I would limit fossil fuels first of all. I would go Green. You are the doom and gloom person, I look toward the future and our young people to take us where our generation and put us. The younger generation is our hope, it certainly is not our generation. If we continue doing what we are doing, there is o hope, however it may no be too late to save our planet. You are so worried about our government wasting money, what are you doing to stop the waste? Are you lobbying your representatives, like I am? Or o you throw your arm up in the air and run around screaming the sky is falling? Remember it is not only the Dems who spend money look into your Reps.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, Joey, the lefties just cannot handle that all of the people on the right are the educated group--it blows the mind so they try to take us down with vile words because they don't know how to do anything else.

I'm proud of your accomplishments in life as you are one well adjusted lady--so stand tall!

I'm so glad the lefties are ignoring me when I hit them with the truth as they cannot take constructive criticism.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I would limit fossil fuels first of all. I would go Green. You are the doom and gloom person, I look toward the future and our young people to take us where our generation and put us. The younger generation is our hope, it certainly is not our generation. If we continue doing what we are doing, there is o hope, however it may no be too late to save our planet. You are so worried about our government wasting money, what are you doing to stop the waste? Are you lobbying your representatives, like I am? Or o you throw your arm up in the air and run around screaming the sky is falling? Remember it is not only the Dems who spend money look into your Reps.


Doom and goom oh please lets look at what you seem to know about spending money we do not have. How do you propose for the generation coming up to pay for what you think should be spent. It's not just one side of the goverment it is both sides. See how well your lobbying has work so far. Do you not know what is going on ????? This no way to keep up with what is being spent by our goverment. 
You bet the sky is falling, and when it does your children and grandchildren will be paying for it all. 
Our goverment has wasted get it wasted more money on renewable engery, ect. What do we have to show for it. 
If you think I am full of doom and goom you bet your bippy I am and you are living in a world that will not bear fruit, as the goverment has seen fit to spend it. Do you not look at what goverment is doing. If you really want change then tell our goverment to get off there behinds stop spending our money on worthless things, and save it so the next generation will have money to fix this earth. Until then do not tell me what I am doing about it. I have been trying and so far it has not done anything. 
Get it through your head, we can't keep spending what we don't have, if we do not have it. Plus let me know when you hear anything about our goverment making a change in what they are doing. Until then do not call me names, do not tell me I am doom and gloom, and that I think the sky is falling. 
If that is all you can think of you are part of the problem.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm not sure we can actually secure our borders. We have an unusually long border with Canada, even though we're not complaining about Canadians rushing here to gobble up our services, there is a large business in importing marijuana over our border with Canada. We have a long enough border with Mexico that we haven't found a way to close yet. I'm not joking with you or trying to be unpleasant, but what do you think we can do to actually secure our borders?


How about actually finishing the fence where necessary, more security equipment, and definitely more personnel on the ground for starters. More personnel there 24/7 would do a lot of good. It would give the potential illegals much less of a chance to actually cross the border and creating other problems.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> And how often are judgements NOT made here? This topic may be called "Smoking and Obamacare", but could just as well be called Judgements R Us".


It is OK Seattle, they don't understand what you are saying to them so they just ignore what they don't know how to respond!

You may be a lefty, but come back to D & P as we were aging some good conversations. At least you know how to carry on a civil conversation with us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> do some research and let us all know.


There you go again, I'll bet you don't even have a dictionary in your house. You could use a little education besides wanting someone to do the research.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How about actually finishing the fence where necessary, more security equipment, and definitely more personnel on the ground for starters. More personnel there 24/7 would do a lot of good. It would give the potential illegals much less of a chance to actually cross the border and creating other problems.


We can't do that. There isn't any money for it. How would we pay for it? It would be just another debt that we leave for our children and grandchildren.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> yes, we live in a culture that is spoiled, our wants somehow become necessities in our eyes. No, a plain cell phone isn't good enough we need a top of line smart phone. I need that new TV even through the one I have is fine and I really should save that money for a rainy day fund.
> 
> yes, some jobs are "beneath us", so heaven forbid we take it even through it is job and probably offers some benefits.
> 
> Yes, and we must all have that college degree, forget that we still need electricians, plumbers and a/c/heating repairman.


That same college degree that turns out graduates with no skills or very little skills, but is encouraged regardless of the cost to the students. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a blue collar skilled worker.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How about actually finishing the fence where necessary, more security equipment, and definitely more personnel on the ground for starters. More personnel there 24/7 would do a lot of good. It would give the potential illegals much less of a chance to actually cross the border and creating other problems.


And what shall we use for money? You want the government to build a giant fence? How adequate would that be?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Many of us on KP probably worked hard and got ahead, with or without government money. Not everyone has the wherewithal to pull themselves up by their bootstraps. Times are different now. The American Dream doesn't exist for everyone. I think some people simplify this problem and don't understand the complexity of it. And I also think people don't understand what it means to be REALLY poor. Living on the street poor. Not having food poor. Having electricity cut off poor.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Joey, the lefties just cannot handle that all of the people on the right are the educated group--it blows the mind so they try to take us down with vile words because they don't know how to do anything else.
> 
> I'm proud of your accomplishments in life as you are one well adjusted lady--so stand tall!
> 
> I'm so glad the lefties are ignoring me when I hit them with the truth as they cannot take constructive criticism.


And is your criticism constructive? Or don't you criticize?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I so agree with you. It is all about what we want and not what we need and there is a huge difference between the two. All those wants drives the capitalist system and I don't think it is serving the majority of people too well.


How can the capitalist system serve them well when they don't want to work for anything? The majority expect things to be handed to them. Capitalism requires one to have a goal and work to meet that goal. It requires a lot of hard work before rewards can be given. A concept that is absent in society today.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

solowey, you still haven't answered my question. Where will the money come from to finish the border fence?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> $35,000 for family of 4, one worker.


What type of job for the salary? Is the job worth 35K? How does this salary impact the business? How many employees will have this salary? What of the employee that makes 35K (same business), worked hard to achieve that salary and position and finds a co-worker automatically gets the same salary. Would the employer raise that salary? There are many more questions.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, I guess you don't have the answer. Oh well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Ignored.


i see the third stooge has joined the others.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Funny you should mention single moms, my mom from the age I was 11 and brother 13 manage to raise my brother and I with out public assistance, and still went to night school for a education. Funny how if you want something bad enough you can do it. You must have, as your daughter seem to have turn out to be a productive lady, and contibute to society. We all have burdens to carry , but it is in how we carry them, that sets us apart, some are willing to work for it, some are not. That's the difference in our lives.


That's the definition of a successful person. The one that is willing to work hard and make the necessary sacrifices will be the successful one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

How typical of you slowey girl. If you can't answer a question you change the subject and start name calling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We can't do that. There isn't any money for it. How would we pay for it? It would be just another debt that we leave for our children and grandchildren.


Of course there is money for it. Just repeal the ACA and use that money. 5.7T projected spending for next year's start up will buy a whole lot of fencing, security technology and pay border control agents. Start over with healthcare reform, make it something that people can actually understand and actually benefit from. Seriously reduce the fraud in Medicare and Medicaid. The list is endless at this point.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course there is money for it. Just repeal the ACA and use that money. 5.7T projected spending for next year's start up will buy a whole lot of fencing, security technology and pay border control agents. Start over with healthcare reform, make it something that people can actually understand and actually benefit from. Seriously reduce the fraud in Medicare and Medicaid. The list is endless at this point.


You and I know both know that that is not going to happen. If they try and repeal, Obama will veto it. 
I guess we could also reduce defense spending, cut subsidies to oil companies, and abolish the Bush tax loopholes.
I agree that the fraud in Medicare and Medicaid has to be stopped. But I think our money can be spent more wisely. If they can't the breach the fence, what is going to stop them from coming in on a visa to vacation and never return?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Many of us on KP probably worked hard and got ahead, with or without government money. Not everyone has the wherewithal to pull themselves up by their bootstraps. Times are different now. The American Dream doesn't exist for everyone. I think some people simplify this problem and don't understand the complexity of it. And I also think people don't understand what it means to be REALLY poor. Living on the street poor. Not having food poor. Having electricity cut off poor.


There is a huge gap between the really poor and those that sign up for every welfare program and have their hand out at every charity. No one is saying the really poor and those that can not help themselves should not get help. This is not being disputed. Just twisted around to make the Republicans and conservatives look like uncaring people, when nothing could be further from the truth. I agree that the problem is being oversimplified, especially when it comes to actual problem solving. Only pieces are being dealt with, not the whole pie and the consequences those "fixed" pieces have on the have on the pie.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I have thanks to a goverment that has spent more than can afford. Job lost in this country, less money to spend, and still if one wants to they can make it . I am sure you have notice that people who have lost jobs are getting help, and free schooling. what makes you think that someone if appyling themselves can not make it. I have seen it happen around me. Have you seem the women who are trying. I have , met a few who were on welfare and have gone and gotten a free education. One I so admire went to nursing school guess what, she has a job. One went into accounting, guess what job, one went to college is now a professor. One is working two jobs, two not one like some can do, and I admire her so much. She is doing what she has to do to take care of her self and children. Funny inflation didn't stop them. It's your adittude, you either want to better your life, or you don't. It's up to each individual what they want. This is a free country after all, and you do have the freedom to do as you want. Some chose to better themselves.
> Like I have posted before, there are so many things given out freely in this country, there is no excuse not to use it. Inflation tell the ones before this generation, that could not depend on goverment to help them. They were paid less then they are now. We have more in this country than was know in my mothers generation, and yet they made it. Ask yourself how did they do it. They did it by doing without, working hard, and taking what ever they could get to get by. We are a spoiled nation. If the generation before us who made less money and manage to live on what they had, why can't we.


Please do some research on the cost of necessities now as compared to the 1970's and the relative pay scale and earnings of that period of time compared to now before you make fallacious sweeping statements such as the above. If you take the time to read about earnings and costs of then compared to now you will notice an incredible downturn of earnings relative to purchasing power in the past 30 to 40 years.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There is a huge gap between the really poor and those that sign up for every welfare program and have their hand out at every charity. No one is saying the really poor and those that can not help themselves should not get help. This is not being disputed. Just twisted around to make the Republicans and conservatives look like uncaring people, when nothing could be further from the truth. I agree that the problem is being oversimplified, especially when it comes to actual problem solving. Only pieces are being dealt with, not the whole pie and the consequences those "fixed" pieces have on the have on the pie.


So, give us some specific examples. Do you work with low income and poor folks on a daily basis and have antidotal information in addition to facts you can state?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You and I know both know that that is not going to happen. If they try and repeal, Obama will veto it.
> I guess we could also reduce defense spending, cut subsidies to oil companies, and abolish the Bush tax loopholes.
> I agree that the fraud in Medicare and Medicaid has to be stopped. But I think our money can be spent more wisely. If they can't the breach the fence, what is going to stop them from coming in on a visa to vacation and never return?


I know it won't happen, you asked where I would get the money from. Cutting subsidies is another good way. Bush's tax loopholes can be eliminated also, although they do help the MC. Cutting the fraud in M&M will result in an avalanche of available money. Monitoring visas has to be done also. It's all fine and dandy to have the program in place, it also needs to be monitored and get the recipients to either renew or leave the country. Apparently that requires additional personnel, as the agency overlooking it is "understaffed and overworked". Two of the most overused words in government.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> I always keep in mind that we only have what you say. Pardon me if I don't automatically believe it all. Some people have been known to invent or exaggerate. When I see no compassion, I grant no compassion.


Nor do I want nor expect compassion from you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, Joey, the lefties just cannot handle that all of the people on the right are the educated group--it blows the mind so they try to take us down with vile words because they don't know how to do anything else.
> 
> I'm proud of your accomplishments in life as you are one well adjusted lady--so stand tall!
> 
> I'm so glad the lefties are ignoring me when I hit them with the truth as they cannot take constructive criticism.


Janeway, You talk about not responding when 'hit with a truth" how many times have you responded to logical detailed questions and responses by me to your posts? You almost consistently avoid responding. And when you do it is not on point, but devolves into a patronizing homily.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Please do some research on the cost of necessities now as compared to the 1970's and the relative pay scale and earnings of that period of time compared to now before you make fallacious sweeping statements such as the above. If you take the time to read about earnings and costs of then compared to now you will notice an incredible downturn of earnings relative to purchasing power in the past 30 to 40 years.


I have and I back every word I have said. In the 40's and 50's they were paid at a lower rate, and the prices were high, for what was earned. Just like today, lower wages, higher prices. They only difference was the want everthing and more we are a spoiled nation. We consumer's buy more then we need, spend more then we make. Like I have said, we are spoiled. If not having money we use credit . Why did the generation before us make do, and yet we seem to not or not want to???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We can't do that. There isn't any money for it. How would we pay for it? It would be just another debt that we leave for our children and grandchildren.


No there isn't money and we will have to borrow more to pay for that too. I know you meant it as an insult, but what you said is true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WAs is it so difficult for all to understand. It's the goverment we should be fighting not each other. 
Why are we not insisting that the goverment be held accountable for what is being spent.

Why is it that our goverment eaach and ever branch,not audit like a company would do if losing money. 
Why can't we as the people in this nation insist that evrer year they audit ever branch of goverment? Cut wasteful spending. How hard is that?
Who needs a bridge that is built to go no where. Who needs an airport that is not even used. Why are we as people allowing our goverment to get away with what they are doing?

If we held them accountable, maybe just maybe we would have money real money to spend on health care, a greener planet, ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If all you have to say and do is insult why do you even bother.

I have been called so many names by all of you. Even when I am trying you still feel the need to continue with it. I am wrong and you are right. 

How about lets try and solve the problems in this country together.

I have tried it both ways insult, and reasoning. Whats the use, nothing is getting done, and heck with it . 
Let the next generation pay for it, and the next and the next.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Obama Still Isn't Focused On the Economy 
According to WH sources, President Obama has spent 3.6% of his total work time in economic meetings or briefings of any kind (assuming a 6-day, 10-hour work week) throughout his entire presidency. President Obama has focused on many, many things, but it seems like the economy is not his top priority. Concerns not resolved:
	4-years into his presidency, the civilian workforce participation rate hit its lowest level since the fall of 1978 when Jimmy Carter was president.
	After promising taxes on the middle class would not go up, the middle class was hit with a 2% hike in the payroll tax.
	The White House acknowledges that their budget proposal doesnt balance the budget ever.
	Then there is the the $6 trillion in new debt added under Obama after he promised to cut deficits in half?
	Dare we mention the cost of ACA, which had been sold as not increasing insurance costs, allowing choicesetc?
For the Liberals out there reading this, Ill save you some time commenting: Bush wasnt good for the economy either. But this is not about Bush vs. Obama or Republicans vs. Democrats; this is about the solvency of a nation. Continuing to neglect our debt will have consequences. Sure, we might not see those consequences today or tomorrow, but they are definitively there, and continuing to scoff at our debt situation will prove to weigh down our economic growth, and subsequently our power.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have and I back every word I have said. In the 40's and 50's they were paid at a lower rate, and the prices were high, for what was earned. Just like today, lower wages, higher prices. They only difference was the want everthing and more we are a spoiled nation. We consumer's buy more then we need, spend more then we make. Like I have said, we are spoiled. If not having money we use credit . Why did the generation before us make do, and yet we seem to not or not want to???


I said 30 to 40 years ago that makes the time frame the early to mid seventies. Take a look at the relative costs of necessities and income at that time to the same now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No there isn't money and we will have to borrow more to pay for that too. I know you meant it as an insult, but what you said is true.


No, Yarnie, it was not intended to be an insult. It was genuine question and statement. I guess we just have different ideas on where the money that we don't have should go.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Obama Still Isn't Focused On the Economy
> According to WH sources, President Obama has spent 3.6% of his total work time in economic meetings or briefings of any kind (assuming a 6-day, 10-hour work week) throughout his entire presidency. President Obama has focused on many, many things, but it seems like the economy is not his top priority. Concerns not resolved:
> 	4-years into his presidency, the civilian workforce participation rate hit its lowest level since the fall of 1978 when Jimmy Carter was president.
> 	After promising taxes on the middle class would not go up, the middle class was hit with a 2% hike in the payroll tax.
> ...


And that is exactly why you should all contact your senators and congressmen and tell them to get off their carcases and get to work, and to get something done. I have contacted mine.
I would like to add that during an interview, GW Bush said that it would take more than one president to fix our economy and pay our debts down. But congress has to act in order to do this.
Partisanship has gotten way out of control.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Define getting to work............ raising taxes again?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And that is exactly why you should all contact your senators and congressmen and tell them to get off their carcases and get to work, and to get something done. I have contacted mine.
> I would like to add that during an interview, GW Bush said that it would take more than one president to fix our economy and pay our debts down. But congress has to act in order to do this.
> Partisanship has gotten way out of control.


There was a good interview with George Bush in our local paper - it was done to discuss the new Bush library. He basically said the same thing about congress needing to come together to develop solutions. He also said that the GOP needs to take a hard look at their party - he feels conservative values are important but that the GOP is not focusing on those values.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Define getting to work............ raising taxes again?


Maybe doing their job that we are paying them to do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bye Blah.



Janeway said:


> It is OK Seattle, they don't understand what you are saying to them so they just ignore what they don't know how to respond!
> 
> You may be a lefty, but come back to D & P as we were aging some good conversations. At least you know how to carry on a civil conversation with us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please Jane, If Rocky has a computer, as we all do, we have access to much more than a dictionary. Some people just continue ranting their prejudices. Why don't we just agree to converse with others?



Janeway said:


> There you go again, I'll bet you don't even have a dictionary in your house. You could use a little education besides wanting someone to do the research.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the fences, officers etc. don't work. We need to address the long term problem without grasping at straws. I've lived in AZ for 20 years. I've seen it close up and personal.



BrattyPatty said:


> We can't do that. There isn't any money for it. How would we pay for it? It would be just another debt that we leave for our children and grandchildren.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Many of us on KP probably worked hard and got ahead, with or without government money. Not everyone has the wherewithal to pull themselves up by their bootstraps. Times are different now. The American Dream doesn't exist for everyone. I think some people simplify this problem and don't understand the complexity of it. And I also think people don't understand what it means to be REALLY poor. Living on the street poor. Not having food poor. Having electricity cut off poor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The question was 'what in numbers is a fair living wage.'



soloweygirl said:


> What type of job for the salary? Is the job worth 35K? How does this salary impact the business? How many employees will have this salary? What of the employee that makes 35K (same business), worked hard to achieve that salary and position and finds a co-worker automatically gets the same salary. Would the employer raise that salary? There are many more questions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So why don't you both go be successful somewhere else? Do you have invitations?



soloweygirl said:


> That's the definition of a successful person. The one that is willing to work hard and make the necessary sacrifices will be the successful one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

TBEC. WWID?



soloweygirl said:


> Of course there is money for it. Just repeal the ACA and use that money. 5.7T projected spending for next year's start up will buy a whole lot of fencing, security technology and pay border control agents. Start over with healthcare reform, make it something that people can actually understand and actually benefit from. Seriously reduce the fraud in Medicare and Medicaid. The list is endless at this point.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happens all the time. Fences certainly would not curtail it.



BrattyPatty said:


> You and I know both know that that is not going to happen. If they try and repeal, Obama will veto it.
> I guess we could also reduce defense spending, cut subsidies to oil companies, and abolish the Bush tax loopholes.
> I agree that the fraud in Medicare and Medicaid has to be stopped. But I think our money can be spent more wisely. If they can't the breach the fence, what is going to stop them from coming in on a visa to vacation and never return?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Peacegoddess, thank you for your thoughtful comments. It is beyond yarnie, and she doesn't care to learn. So sad.



peacegoddess said:


> Please do some research on the cost of necessities now as compared to the 1970's and the relative pay scale and earnings of that period of time compared to now before you make fallacious sweeping statements such as the above. If you take the time to read about earnings and costs of then compared to now you will notice an incredible downturn of earnings relative to purchasing power in the past 30 to 40 years.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> So, give us some specific examples. Do you work with low income and poor folks on a daily basis and have antidotal information in addition to facts you can state?


Or do you just state fixed opinions as truth? I know the answer. TBBC


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do I dare hope you will go away then? Oh bliss supreme!



theyarnlady said:


> Nor do I want nor expect compassion from you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored. Everything is NOT President Obama's fault.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Listen to your son, Joey he gave you very good advice.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have to answer this one. 1974 the interest rate was high.
> Mortgages were hard to come by. We had to pay 12%, the same as a new car loan since we only had to borrow 1/3 of the value of the house. Many mortgages were 16-18%.
> 
> About that time there was a price freeze on gasoline. Many could not find the gasoline to buy. Grocery prices were rising too. Inflation was about 10% per year.
> ...


It was the beginning of the downfall of relative income equity.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

As to you Cheeky,Lily,Conn, having read your post, find that you change your opinions alot. You can afford private schooling for your child,what was wrong with public schooling. How you feel the need to forgive, yet not. you say the words but do not mean them. Yet you feel the need to critize others that say what you have said before. 
DameMary, what's with your post, nothing new from you either, but name calling. Fact's would do more to get your point across.[/quote]

Yarnie - You, Joey and the rest of your troupe are as far out of touch as to what is going on in the world as I have ever seen. I would be shocked if I ever heard an original thought come out of any of your mouths. Have you ever heard the term "blind faith"? I think that describes you and your buddies really well. It's so much easier not to think isn't it? Just let your religion and your politics dictate your life so you can feel safe in the snug little cocoons you live in. The world is rapidly changing whether you like or not and you seem caught way back there 50 years ago or more. Maybe that's why so many of you live far from cities. It's easier to pretend when you are so isolated and safe with like minded people. You remind me of women who bought into the myth of the ideal little housewife. Let the husband do all the thinking, be at his beck and call and keep on having those babies. Don't stick up for yourselves just follow the party line and that's exactly what you do. I'm sure you will be happy to hear the Queen of the Teaparty is trying to make a comeback, Ms. Bachmann. I hope she does. She is not just the laughing stock in the U.S. but she made a spectacle of herself in England and Switzerland too. Maybe good old Ms. Palen will make another appearance too. When I see you all out here it is a sad spectacle. It makes no difference what you say or what you think because I have lost what respect I ever had for most of you. You carry on like a band of harpies and it is so amusing to watch you carry on about the ladies on the left being nasty and cruel when the most vile things come out of your mouths and you don't have a problem with that. Either you are truly not able to see how too faced you are or you just don't care. You can sure shovel it but you run like a bunch of babies when anyone dares stand up to you. So insecure, it's so much easier for you to lash out in anger than to figure out where that rage comes from and do something about it. TBBC


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Maybe doing their job that we are paying them to do.


What exactly do you want them to do?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> So why don't you both go be successful somewhere else? Do you have invitations?


Following your own advice first would be a first and productive


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doom and goom oh please lets look at what you seem to know about spending money we do not have. How do you propose for the generation coming up to pay for what you think should be spent. It's not just one side of the goverment it is both sides. See how well your lobbying has work so far. Do you not know what is going on ????? This no way to keep up with what is being spent by our goverment.
> You bet the sky is falling, and when it does your children and grandchildren will be paying for it all.
> Our goverment has wasted get it wasted more money on renewable engery, ect. What do we have to show for it.
> If you think I am full of doom and goom you bet your bippy I am and you are living in a world that will not bear fruit, as the goverment has seen fit to spend it. Do you not look at what goverment is doing. If you really want change then tell our goverment to get off there behinds stop spending our money on worthless things, and save it so the next generation will have money to fix this earth. Until then do not tell me what I am doing about it. I have been trying and so far it has not done anything.
> ...


To quote someone else on this forum: YOU BELIEVE THAT GARBAGE


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, Joey, the lefties just cannot handle that all of the people on the right are the educated group--it blows the mind so they try to take us down with vile words because they don't know how to do anything else.
> 
> I'm proud of your accomplishments in life as you are one well adjusted lady--so stand tall!
> 
> I'm so glad the lefties are ignoring me when I hit them with the truth as they cannot take constructive criticism.


Thanks, Janie - You gave me the biggest laugh of my day. You and your buddies are the ones crying about what hard lives you are all having and how you can "get by". Do you hear the women on the left crying like you and your friends. No, and why do you think that is? We have all been successful and are now reaping the benefits of our success and success is not always measured in dollars. We come from many different backgrounds and social strata and each has "made it" on her own and we don't need to try to bolster our egos like you all do because we know who we are and we have nothing to prove to you or anyone else. I know there are two kinds of smarts, formal education and street smarts and most of us I believe have both. That's why we thrive and why we care for those who need help and care about what happens to our planet. I believe that most of us have needed help at one time or another and we now help others. You chose to believe everyone can make it while in fact no everyone can't. You don't want healthcare for everyone because maybe you will have to settle for a little less. You are always keeping score that someone is going to get more of something than you or something you don't have. I'm glad I can sleep peacefully at night because I don't have those fears. I was put on earth to lead as good a life as possible and to care for others. I pity all of you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> There you go again, I'll bet you don't even have a dictionary in your house. You could use a little education besides wanting someone to do the research.


Ignored


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

How can the capitalist system serve them well when they don't want to work for anything? The majority expect things to be handed to them. Capitalism requires one to have a goal and work to meet that goal. It requires a lot of hard work before rewards can be given. A concept that is absent in society today.

soloweygirl

Who are the "they" and the "majority" you are referring to Soleway? Where are they and what do they look like so I can find them?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doom and goom oh please lets look at what you seem to know about spending money we do not have. How do you propose for the generation coming up to pay for what you think should be spent. It's not just one side of the goverment it is both sides. See how well your lobbying has work so far. Do you not know what is going on ????? This no way to keep up with what is being spent by our goverment.
> You bet the sky is falling, and when it does your children and grandchildren will be paying for it all.
> Our goverment has wasted get it wasted more money on renewable engery, ect. What do we have to show for it.
> If you think I am full of doom and goom you bet your bippy I am and you are living in a world that will not bear fruit, as the goverment has seen fit to spend it. Do you not look at what goverment is doing. If you really want change then tell our goverment to get off there behinds stop spending our money on worthless things, and save it so the next generation will have money to fix this earth. Until then do not tell me what I am doing about it. I have been trying and so far it has not done anything.
> ...


Why are you on the right so obsessed with money and material things? You don't mind polluting the planet, right? That's OK You aren't making sense.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why are you on the right so obsessed with money and material things? You don't mind polluting the planet, right? That's OK You aren't making sense.


In your "world" the moneyed people can buy what they want and to hell with anyone else. If you don't think that oil companies use every means at their disposal to inhibit growth in other areas of energy, you are mistaken. And who owns our government, dems and reps alike, the oil companies, big pharma, insurance companies. Why don't we have the single payer system? It's the insurance companies. Why don't we have more green energy, it's the oil companies. why aren't drugs reasonably priced? big pharma. Get those people out of government, maybe we can have a reasonable conversation about the deficit, budget, healthcare. We will never get anywhere when our politicians are owned by lobbyists.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> How can the capitalist system serve them well when they don't want to work for anything? The majority expect things to be handed to them. Capitalism requires one to have a goal and work to meet that goal. It requires a lot of hard work before rewards can be given. A concept that is absent in society today.
> 
> soloweygirl
> 
> Who are the "they" and the "majority" you are referring to Soleway? Where are they and what do they look like so I can find them?


I seriously doubt that the "majority" want things handed to them. Where on earth do you get these ideas?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> In your "world" the moneyed people can buy what they want and to hell with anyone else. If you don't think that oil companies use every means at their disposal to inhibit growth in other areas of energy, you are mistaken. And who owns our government, dems and reps alike, the oil companies, big pharma, insurance companies. Why don't we have the single payer system? It's the insurance companies. Why don't we have more green energy, it's the oil companies. why aren't drugs reasonably priced? big pharma. Get those people out of government, maybe we can have a reasonable conversation about the deficit, budget, healthcare. We will never get anywhere when our politicians are owned by lobbyists.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> How can the capitalist system serve them well when they don't want to work for anything? The majority expect things to be handed to them. Capitalism requires one to have a goal and work to meet that goal. It requires a lot of hard work before rewards can be given. A concept that is absent in society today.
> 
> soloweygirl
> 
> Who are the "they" and the "majority" you are referring to Soleway? Where are they and what do they look like so I can find them?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> And the fences, officers etc. don't work. We need to address the long term problem without grasping at straws. I've lived in AZ for 20 years. I've seen it close up and personal.


And when Border Patrol services are cut by spending, then that merely adds to the problem. There is no clear cut and truly effective way to guard the borders. You would have to "punish" the employers and the politicians are not going to do that. That is their money and voter base.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> What exactly do you want them to do?


Probably the same thing you want them to do.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I seriously doubt that the "majority" want things handed to them. Where on earth do you get these ideas?


I'm trying to figure out who the majority are since those in poverty are a minority. Did I miss an article or a study or something?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> In your "world" the moneyed people can buy what they want and to hell with anyone else. If you don't think that oil companies use every means at their disposal to inhibit growth in other areas of energy, you are mistaken. And who owns our government, dems and reps alike, the oil companies, big pharma, insurance companies. Why don't we have the single payer system? It's the insurance companies. Why don't we have more green energy, it's the oil companies. why aren't drugs reasonably priced? big pharma. Get those people out of government, maybe we can have a reasonable conversation about the deficit, budget, healthcare. We will never get anywhere when our politicians are owned by lobbyists.


It's all about money and power. Insurance companies don't like Obamacare because it will cut into their profits yet benefit the masses. I actually received money back from our insurance company last year because they made too much profit and to make distributions. Big pharma? Oncologists have begun to talk with these companies regarding the high cost of cancer drugs. Their patients cannot afford them and the insurance companies only cover a small portion of the newer and more expensive drugs. Excuse a moment - I need to put my soap box up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks, Janie - You gave me the biggest laugh of my day. You and your buddies are the ones crying about what hard lives you are all having and how you can "get by". Do you hear the women on the left crying like you and your friends. No, and why do you think that is? We have all been successful and are now reaping the benefits of our success and success is not always measured in dollars. We come from many different backgrounds and social strata and each has "made it" on her own and we don't need to try to bolster our egos like you all do because we know who we are and we have nothing to prove to you or anyone else. I know there are two kinds of smarts, formal education and street smarts and most of us I believe have both. That's why we thrive and why we care for those who need help and care about what happens to our planet. I believe that most of us have needed help at one time or another and we now help others. You chose to believe everyone can make it while in fact no everyone can't. You don't want healthcare for everyone because maybe you will have to settle for a little less. You are always keeping score that someone is going to get more of something than you or something you don't have. I'm glad I can sleep peacefully at night because I don't have those fears. I was put on earth to lead as good a life as possible and to care for others. I pity all of you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, You talk about not responding when 'hit with a truth" how many times have you responded to logical detailed questions and responses by me to your posts? You almost consistently avoid responding. And when you do it is not on point, but devolves into a patronizing homily.


Well, aren't we just the sweetest person on KP. You talk in revolving tongues all of the time so all of you lefties think we are just to bow down to your beckoning call but anything we say you want proof when none of you provide any proof of anything you say. All any of you know is to just to put us down.

You think we run barefooted, have a backwoods education, don't own any property nor do not read the right books, socialize with the right people, and do not have the correct religion so what are we to think?

I am very tired of all of your bad words as there is never any respect so why should any be given.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> It's all about money and power. Insurance companies don't like Obamacare because it will cut into their profits yet benefit the masses. I actually received money back from our insurance company last year because they made too much profit and to make distributions. Big pharma? Oncologists have begun to talk with these companies regarding the high cost of cancer drugs. Their patients cannot afford them and the insurance companies only cover a small portion of the newer and more expensive drugs. Excuse a moment - I need to put my soap box up.


GW, your soapbox is fine just where it is. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Peacegoddess, you ARE one of the sweetest people on KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, I rec'd the best email today but cannot share as it soooooo fits people on the left.

I have nothing to be ashamed of by barely "getting by" today as my debt has been paid to society by having two daughters who are college educated (we paid for it all). Oldest daughter earns oner $150,000 yearly and youngest daughter home schools her children (she holds a ME in Higher Education) owns a $300,000 house that is paid for after only a 15year mtg.

Her 12 year old daughter will start high school in the fall. Her 14 year old son will be a junior next fall so they are excelling in school.

Daughter #1's children are straight A students in public school.

How well adjusted are your children/grandchildren or do you have any to talk about?

When the time comes, if it does, my girls will be here for us so we really don't have any worries as I sleep quite well thank you. I have lived a good life and do not have any regrets as there isn't much I really need today as I'm comfortable and God is in my heart.

I won't be put down by any left handed Democrat so good try but no cigar!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh Jane, Clinton and his lefties love cigars, so that was a good punishment.

Hi rocky


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Please Jane, If Rocky has a computer, as we all do, we have access to much more than a dictionary. Some people just continue ranting their prejudices. Why don't we just agree to converse with others?


Well, I have a hand-me-down Ipad from my son-in-law that I use. I would think you would at least have a dozen iPads. Fine with me if we don't talk on KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Oh Jane, Clinton and his lefties love cigars, so that was a good punishment.
> 
> Hi rocky


Yes, that is why the quote as they still smoke cigars!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> TBEC. WWID?


Oh, I just love your abbreviations. Did the cat get your tongue?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I rec'd the best email today but cannot share as it soooooo fits people on the left.
> 
> I have nothing to be ashamed of by barely "getting by" today as my debt has been paid to society by having two daughters who are college educated (we paid for it all). Oldest daughter earns oner $150,000 yearly and youngest daughter home schools her children (she holds a ME in Higher Education) owns a $300,000 house that is paid for after only a 15year mtg.
> 
> ...


Here I am, a real live, left-handed Democrat. Why do you think you have to come on KP to brag about your good works and tell us how much money your kids have? I find it very unbecoming. Didn't Jesus teach humility? You can be very proud of your kids--tell them, not us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Ignored


Whatever suites you just tickles me to death!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

5 Dumb Ideas Conservatives Have to Help Poor Kids
by Kevin Mathews- Care2help
April 29, 2013
6:00 am



> " Conservative lawmakers are often out-of-touch when it comes to the class divide, but that doesnt stop them from trying to find backwards solutions to supposedly help the economically disadvantaged. Some of their suggestions pertaining to children are particularly appalling. Here are 5 of their not-so-great ideas:
> 
> 1. Poor Kids Should Work to Pay Their Debt to Society
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here I am, a real live, left-handed Democrat. Why do you think you have to come on KP to brag about your good works and tell us how much money your kids have? I find it very unbecoming. Didn't Jesus teach humility? You can be very proud of your kids--tell them, not us.


Al, most of you think I'm down and out so I wanted to explain "why" I do not have much today.

Well, others have bragged about "all" that they have and that they are "well off" they are so why can't I brag too?

My husband and I made these choices years ago and I refuse to be put down for making sure our children are very well adjusted in life.

Forgot to say daughters husband is in Afghanistan fighting for mine and your freedom. Yes, I am proud of my children!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bratty, where are the facts to back up all of these words?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, most of you think I'm down and out so I wanted to explain "why" I do not have much today.
> 
> Well, others have bragged about "all" that they have and that they are "well off" they are so why can't I brag too?
> 
> ...


I guess I don't think people come here to brag about what or how much they have. If people disagree with your political beliefs that doesn't mean they are putting you down. You shouldn't feel the need to defend how you raised your kids or what choices you made. We all do the best we can, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Patty--excellent article. Pretty hard to read this and not see that there are definite attitudes associated with the treatment of poverty---and these are just kids! Compassionate conservatives, showing their true colors!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Andrea, 
I think we should ask Missouri for our money back.
How do these people sleep at night?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> 5 Dumb Ideas Conservatives Have to Help Poor Kids
> by Kevin Mathews- Care2help
> April 29, 2013
> 6:00 am
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, where are the facts to back up all of these words?


The author states who said or did what, and if you want to double-check you can Google them.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Al, most of you think I'm down and out so I wanted to explain "why" I do not have much today.
> 
> Well, others have bragged about "all" that they have and that they are "well off" they are so why can't I brag too?
> 
> ...


He is not fighting for my freedoms, he is part of an imperialist occupation of a country. My freedoms are threatened here in the states by conservative anti choice, anti union, legislators.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I do respect our men and women in uniform. But the term "fighting for our freedom" when it comes to Iraq and Afghanistan is just a "Bushism"


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, aren't we just the sweetest person on KP. You talk in revolving tongues all of the time so all of you lefties think we are just to bow down to your beckoning call but anything we say you want proof when none of you provide any proof of anything you say. All any of you know is to just to put us down.
> 
> You think we run barefooted, have a backwoods education, don't own any property nor do not read the right books, socialize with the right people, and do not have the correct religion so what are we to think?
> 
> I am very tired of all of your bad words as there is never any respect so why should any be given.


Again not addressing the issue. The above words are your words, not my words or my sentiments. Again, you do not respond to the issue, but retreat to homilies and pretend self deprecation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, he did at that!



alcameron said:


> The author states who said or did what, and if you want to double-check you can Google them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just watched some of the debate from the special election in SC. Elizabeth Colbert Bush kicked Mark Sanford's butt!
I think Michele Bachmann coached him. He complained about Nancy Pelosi much too often. I can't believe the slime ball had the nerve to run after his government paid trips to Argentina to meet up with his mistress.
She is going to be an excellent congresswoman.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Patty--excellent article. Pretty hard to read this and not see that there are definite attitudes associated with the treatment of poverty---and these are just kids! Compassionate conservatives, showing their true colors!


Agree, these statements are absolutely indefensible and shocking. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I also watched a video today at Huffingtonpost.com
Michele Bachmann was questioning John Brennan head of the CIA. She made a complete fool out of herself, but that is to be expected. hat was so funny was the baffled looks on the three men on the other side of the table. If you get a chance to watch it, you will be scratching your head and wondering how this idiot got appointed to the intelligence commitee. Quite an oxymoron.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/15/michele-bachmann-john-brennan_n_3085481.html


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here I am, a real live, left-handed Democrat. Why do you think you have to come on KP to brag about your good works and tell us how much money your kids have? I find it very unbecoming. Didn't Jesus teach humility? You can be very proud of your kids--tell them, not us.


Al, do you need cookies? I think you have been hanging with too many hateful lefties!

Everyone else brags why can't I?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The abbreviations? You must be imagining things again.



Janeway said:


> Oh, I just love your abbreviations. Did the cat get your tongue?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> He is not fighting for my freedoms, he is part of an imperialist occupation of a country. My freedoms are threatened here in the states by conservative anti choice, anti union, legislators.


Yes, I would think you would say this but you sure are enjoying the freedom whether you admit it or not.

Did you also protest the Vietnam war?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, do you need cookies? I think you have been hanging with too many hateful lefties!
> 
> Everyone else brags why can't I?


You can do what you will. You don't need to brag, and I have plenty of cookies. I haven't said anything disrespectful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> The abbreviations? You must be imagining things again.


Well, what are they please explain to this old retired farm gal!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Patty. I guess I needed a reminder (besides janeway) why I so detest the far right. This sure qualifies.



BrattyPatty said:


> 5 Dumb Ideas Conservatives Have to Help Poor Kids
> by Kevin Mathews- Care2help
> April 29, 2013
> 6:00 am
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SOCR WWID TBBC TBBRC . Thats what they are. Just what you see.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Repeating: Go tell your kids you're proud of them, not us. I don't believe a word you say, so save it.



Janeway said:


> Al, most of you think I'm down and out so I wanted to explain "why" I do not have much today.
> 
> Well, others have bragged about "all" that they have and that they are "well off" they are so why can't I brag too?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's too complicated for you.



Janeway said:


> Bratty, where are the facts to back up all of these words?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I also watched a video today at Huffingtonpost.com
> Michele Bachmann was questioning John Brennan head of the CIA. She made a complete fool out of herself, but that is to be expected. hat was so funny was the baffled looks on the three men on the other side of the table. If you get a chance to watch it, you will be scratching your head and wondering how this idiot got appointed to the intelligence commitee. Quite an oxymoron.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/15/michele-bachmann-john-brennan_n_3085481.html


Just watched Michele Bachmann. Duh!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can do what you will. You don't need to brag, and I have plenty of cookies. I haven't said anything disrespectful.


Read Cheeky's long quote on page 37 as she brags why did you not call her down?

I did not say you were disrespectful. I have always has respect for you. Have not meant to hurt your feelings.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have noted that the three Republican Obstructionists have been in hiding lately. Do you think it's because they know that they will probably be losing their seats in 2014? Haven't seen or heard about Boehner, Cantor, and McConnell lately. Do you think that they have finally seen the light that America is sick of their antics?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's too complicated for you.


You cannot produce them can you? I might surprise you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, it is bed time so chat again tomorrow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You cannot produce them can you? I might surprise you!


 AGAIN The name of the author is at the top of the page as well as the site they came from . Google and you will find the facts as the same way they are in the article that I posted.Evidentally it is too hard for you to understand that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Read Cheeky's long quote on page 37 as she brags why did you not call her down?
> 
> I did not say you were disrespectful. I have always has respect for you. Have not meant to hurt your feelings.


I don't remember reading it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I would think you would say this but you sure are enjoying the freedom whether you admit it or not.
> 
> Did you also protest the Vietnam war?


We have been free since the Revolutionary War. Some of us weren't free until after the Civil War. They are not fighting for our freedom over there. They are fighting for freedom for the Afghanis and against the Taliban who opress their citizens.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I would think you would say this but you sure are enjoying the freedom whether you admit it or not.
> 
> Did you also protest the Vietnam war?


Yes. It was a civil war we had no business getting involved in just as we have no reason to be in Afghanistan and Iraq. None of the citizens of these countries were or are a threat to my or your freedoms. The U S has done much harm, killing of innocent civilians, destruction of their homes and cultural institutions, in these countries and I am sick to tears about the false declarations of war and killing in the name of false defense of "my threatened freedoms".

I think the men and women in the military are brain washed with imperialistic rhetoric to justify killing and destruction. Many, unfortunately just want a job and hopefully some training. We send good men and women over to other countries and many return broken and harmed and full of dispair over their actions. I am sick of the crappy rhetoric that you and others use to try and justify murder in other countries.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She was brilliant, Brennan looked stupid.


How can you even say that? They didn't look stupid. They didn't know what the heck she was talking about! And I don't think she did, either.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Yes. It was a civil war we had no business getting involved in just as we have no reason to be in Afghanistan and Iraq. None of the citizens of these countries were or are a threat to my or your freedoms. The U S has done much harm, killing of innocent civilians, destruction of their homes and cultural institutions, in these countries and I am sick to tears about the false declarations of war and killing in the name of false defense of "my threatened freedoms".
> 
> I think the men and women in the military are brain washed with imperialistic rhetoric to justify killing and destruction. Many, unfortunately just want a job and hopefully some training. We send good men and women over to other countries and many return broken and harmed and full of dispair over their actions. I am sick of the crappy rhetoric that you and others use to try and justify murder in other countries.


To many in the U.S. believe my country right or wrong and buy into the B.S. that we are spreading Democracy to the rest of the World, when what we are really doing is interfering in the internal affairs of other countries or protecting our corporate interests abroad. Our son served in the Middle East and came home with a big medal from the government of Saudi Arabia. He said it was a gift for serving as mercenaries for big oil. Of course that was not what the government called it. That was how he viewed his service to his country. He and many others saw what we were really doing over there and did their jobs until they could come home. It certainly opened his eyes to all the ugly things our country is a party to in the world.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She was brilliant, Brennan and the others looked stupid.


Bachmann is the dumbest woman in Washington. You know how you can tell she is lying? When she opens her mouth. You know how you can tell she doesn't have a clue what she is talking about. When she opens her mouth. Dumb as a stump just like the rest of them. I wish she would move to another state and take her husband with her. joey would you please invite them to WI? I'm sure she would feel right at home where you live. TBBC


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I rec'd the best email today but cannot share as it soooooo fits people on the left.
> 
> I have nothing to be ashamed of by barely "getting by" today as my debt has been paid to society by having two daughters who are college educated (we paid for it all)............
> 
> Janeway, congratulations on your children's and grandkids' many successes. There are many parents who would envy you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oi weh. WWID?



Janeway said:


> You cannot produce them can you? I might surprise you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

TBBC



joeysomma said:


> She was brilliant, Brennan and the others looked stupid.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

momeee said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I rec'd the best email today but cannot share as it soooooo fits people on the left.
> ...


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks, Janie - You gave me the biggest laugh of my day. You and your buddies are the ones crying about what hard lives you are all having and how you can "get by". Do you hear the women on the left crying like you and your friends. No, and why do you think that is? We have all been successful and are now reaping the benefits of our success and success is not always measured in dollars. We come from many different backgrounds and social strata and each has "made it" on her own and we don't need to try to bolster our egos like you all do because we know who we are and we have nothing to prove to you or anyone else. I know there are two kinds of smarts, formal education and street smarts and most of us I believe have both. That's why we thrive and why we care for those who need help and care about what happens to our planet. I believe that most of us have needed help at one time or another and we now help others. You chose to believe everyone can make it while in fact no everyone can't. You don't want healthcare for everyone because maybe you will have to settle for a little less. You are always keeping score that someone is going to get more of something than you or something you don't have. I'm glad I can sleep peacefully at night because I don't have those fears. I was put on earth to lead as good a life as possible and to care for others. I pity all of you.


Thank you, Cheeky, I believe you have hit the nail on the head!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I do respect our men and women in uniform. But the term "fighting for our freedom" when it comes to Iraq and Afghanistan is just a "Bushism"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, Jane, I did protest the Vietnam War. As a member of CAR -Committee Against Racism, I also protested against Louise Day Hicks and her Restore Our Alienated Rights (ROAR) crew in Boston It was when African-American children were being bussed into better school districts so the could receive an EQUAL education. This debacle tore our capital apart but we changed our city's policies. Until I take my last breath, I will protest against anything that I find morally reprehensible.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morally reprehensible....

Are you going to protest Obama's failure to save American's in Benghazi? According to a Special Ops serviceman, they could have arrived in Benghazi within 4-6 hours which would have before the second wave of attacks. If you feel so compelled to stand up for people that you believe are not being protected from harm, where is your outrage over the murder of American citizens, that received no help from this Administration? Maybe they couldn't have been saved, but there were men ready to give their lives to try. 

Where is your outrage over the cover up from this Administration about Benghazi? Where are the survivors? Why can't they speak? Why are people's jobs being threatened if they talk about Benghazi? Where is the transparency that we were promised from this Administration?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



off2knit said:


> Morally reprehensible....
> 
> Are you going to protest Obama's failure to save American's in Benghazi? According to a Special Ops serviceman, they could have arrived in Benghazi within 4-6 hours which would have before the second wave of attacks. If you feel so compelled to stand up for people that you believe are not being protected from harm, where is your outrage over the murder of American citizens, that received no help from this Administration? Maybe they couldn't have been saved, but there were men ready to give their lives to try.
> 
> Where is your outrage over the cover up from this Administration about Benghazi? Where are the survivors? Why can't they speak? Why are people's jobs being threatened if they talk about Benghazi? Where is the transparency that we were promised from this Administration?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I agree with you momeee. I would also like to add that I am positive her kids and grandkids are proud of her and what a positive impact she had in their lives. Her ability to communicate her thoughts without name calling, childish abbreviations, wolf pack attack mentality and belief in God is a model for all.


You must be joking. To the casual eye Janeway does seem rather cute and cuddly with her chatter about charity knitting and cookie baking, but the comments coming out of her mouth are too often unbelievable--rather like pulling the string on a sweet-faced baby doll and hearing it spew out KKK rhetoric.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> Repeating: Go tell your kids you're proud of them, not us. I don't believe a word you say, so save it.


Nasty once again, but not surprised alas

You can ignore me if you choose, but you can not ignore the fact that Obama's failure to act as the Commander in Chief allowed 3 Americans to be murdered. He did not send help, instead he took a nap to get ready for a fund raiser.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You must be joking. To the casual eye Janeway does seem rather cute and cuddly with her chatter about charity knitting and cookie baking, but the comments coming out of her mouth are too often unbelievable--rather like pulling the string on a sweet-faced baby doll and hearing it spew out KKK rhetoric.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



off2knit said:


> Nasty once again, but not surprised alas
> 
> You can ignore me if you choose, but you can not ignore the fact that Obama's failure to act as the Commander in Chief allowed 3 Americans to be murdered. He did not send help, instead he took a nap to get ready for a fund raiser.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Morally reprehensible....
> 
> Are you going to protest Obama's failure to save American's in Benghazi? According to a Special Ops serviceman, they could have arrived in Benghazi within 4-6 hours which would have before the second wave of attacks. If you feel so compelled to stand up for people that you believe are not being protected from harm, where is your outrage over the murder of American citizens, that received no help from this Administration? Maybe they couldn't have been saved, but there were men ready to give their lives to try.
> 
> Where is your outrage over the cover up from this Administration about Benghazi? Where are the survivors? Why can't they speak? Why are people's jobs being threatened if they talk about Benghazi? Where is the transparency that we were promised from this Administration?


Hi, you know this, how?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

If you believe this administration has nothing to hide about Benghazi, then why do you respond as you do.
If there is nothing to hide then let the facts come out? Would you be so willing to accept these same answers if this had happened under a republican administration?

Is it so wrong to want all the facts to be made known to the American public or to the families of those who lost their lives. What would you want if it was your son who was killed? 

If my son, I would want the real facts.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> If you believe this administration has nothing to hide about Benghazi, then why do you respond as you do.
> If there is nothing to hide then let the facts come out? Would you be so willing to accept these same answers if this had happened under a republican administration?
> 
> Is it so wrong to want all the facts to be made known to the American public or to the families of those who lost their lives. What would you want if it was your son who was killed?
> ...


The so-called Benghazi coverup is one of the rightists' favorite themes, but I've never heard mention of what Obama is supposedly hiding. In all seriousness, would you care to speculate? Do you feel security at the embassy was slack due to carelessness and/or indifference? Or did the Administration want Stevens killed for reasons of its own?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Nasty once again, but not surprised alas
> 
> You can ignore me if you choose, but you can not ignore the fact that Obama's failure to act as the Commander in Chief allowed 3 Americans to be murdered. He did not send help, instead he took a nap to get ready for a fund raiser.


Oy veh!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> If you believe this administration has nothing to hide about Benghazi, then why do you respond as you do.
> If there is nothing to hide then let the facts come out? Would you be so willing to accept these same answers if this had happened under a republican administration?
> 
> Is it so wrong to want all the facts to be made known to the American public or to the families of those who lost their lives. What would you want if it was your son who was killed?
> ...


Sometimes, intelligence keeps things from the American people for a reason. 
If it happened under a Republican administration, there would be no investigation.
As I understand, Sec of State Clinton asked for more money to fund more security agents at our foreign consulates and embassies and was turned down by congress. Which as you know Republicans have the majority vote.
So taking that info, where is all the outrage for congress for denying the help that was requested? To spin it around as they ususlly do, they piled it on the president.
In my opinion, the blame lies on the terrorists that attackeed the embassy.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Morally reprehensible....
> 
> Are you going to protest Obama's failure to save American's in Benghazi? According to a Special Ops serviceman, they could have arrived in Benghazi within 4-6 hours which would have before the second wave of attacks. If you feel so compelled to stand up for people that you believe are not being protected from harm, where is your outrage over the murder of American citizens, that received no help from this Administration? Maybe they couldn't have been saved, but there were men ready to give their lives to try.
> 
> Where is your outrage over the cover up from this Administration about Benghazi? Where are the survivors? Why can't they speak? Why are people's jobs being threatened if they talk about Benghazi? Where is the transparency that we were promised from this Administration?


Little of what I say here is going to be welcomed or applauded by either the Dems or the Reps, but here goes.
I agree that the investigation is not at all transparent. The tragedy may very well have been averted and we should have the facts available to us, but most likely will not for many years to come. Perhaps with a new Secretary of State the investigation will be more transparent. I share the grief of the loss of life. I grieve over any loss of life and especially loss of lives that are a result of our imperialistic foreign policy. 
As I have stated many times on this thread, I am not a big Obama supporter. I did not vote for him either time. The only things I approve of that he has done recently is his speech to Planned Parenthood, gun control, repeal of DOMA, and his beginning to work on comprehensive immigration legislation. 
I figure when you are p o'ed about something contact your Senators and member of House representative and in this case John Kerry and demand transparency. Go out and protest. I have let my reps know how I feel. Have you?


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Would be great if people could exchange ideas and intelligence without the vitriol. There are always people who want to hurt. We are running ourselves rather thinly. Guess money will be 'unsequestered' to make the planes fly on schedule now!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitish said:


> Would be great if people could exchange ideas and intelligence without the vitriol. There are always people who want to hurt. We are running ourselves rather thinly. Guess money will be 'unsequestered' to make the planes fly on schedule now!


That has already been done.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Little of what I say here is going to be welcomed or applauded by either the Dems or the Reps, but here goes.
> I agree that the investigation is not at all transparent. The tragedy may very well have been averted and we should have the facts available to us, but most likely will not for many years to come. Perhaps with a new Secretary of State the investigation will be more transparent. I share the grief of the loss of life. I grieve over any loss of life and especially loss of lives that are a result of our imperialistic foreign policy.
> As I have stated many times on this thread, I am not a big Obama supporter. I did not vote for him either time. The only things I approve of that he has done recently is his speech to Planned Parenthood, gun control, repeal of DOMA, and his beginning to work on comprehensive immigration legislation.
> I figure when you are p o'ed about something contact your Senators and member of House representative and in this case John Kerry and demand transparency. Go out and protest. I have let my reps know how I feel. Have you?


No president is perfect, but I don't think we can blame all the ills of society and functioning of government on Obama.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No president is perfect, but I don't think we can blame all the ills of society and functioning of government on Obama.


Agreed, Andrea. 
Where was all the outrage when 11 embassies and consulates were attacked under Bush's watch? I believe that the Republicans are using Benghazi to score political points.

The decisions that were made about Benghazi were not Obama and Clinton's alone. The Joint Chiefs of the Armed Forces & Head of National Security were all in on the decision making too.
Ultimately, it was Obama's call. The info coming in was so inconsistent. Just as we all watched the Boston tragedy info come in. Some of the info was right, some of it was wrong.
All the chatter was coming in from overseas from different sources.
As I said before, blame the terrorists who did the actual killing.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> No president is perfect, but I don't think we can blame all the ills of society and functioning of government on Obama.


Quite right. It would be simplistic to do that. Thanks


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Agreed, Andrea.
> Where was all the outrage when 11 embassies and consulates were attacked under Bush's watch? I believe that the Republicans are using Benghazi to score political points.
> 
> The decisions that were made about Benghazi were not Obama and Clinton's alone. The Joint Chiefs of the Armed Forces & Head of National Security were all in on the decision making too.
> ...


I still have friends who are ex military officers and many in the Air Force. They say that fighter jets could have been deployed in time to take down the plane that flew into the towers on 9/11. So why did that not happen? There is much blame to spread across party lines.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The so-called Benghazi coverup is one of the rightists' favorite themes, but I've never heard mention of what Obama is supposedly hiding. In all seriousness, would you care to speculate? Do you feel security at the embassy was slack due to carelessness and/or indifference? Or did the Administration want Stevens killed for reasons of its own?


Hiding? yes, but being absent when it was unfolding - disgraceful. Then LYING about the catalyst - typical.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> And the fences, officers etc. don't work. We need to address the long term problem without grasping at straws. I've lived in AZ for 20 years. I've seen it close up and personal.


 What is the long term problem if it isn't illegal aliens crossing the border and not being deported when caught?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> So why don't you both go be successful somewhere else? Do you have invitations?


The stooge has returned spewing forth such intelligent answers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Al, most of you think I'm down and out so I wanted to explain "why" I do not have much today.
> 
> Well, others have bragged about "all" that they have and that they are "well off" they are so why can't I brag too?
> 
> ...


Janie, you have every right to brag about your family. That's human nature when you are proud of something you have created.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Hiding? yes, but being absent when it was unfolding - disgraceful. Then LYING about the catalyst - typical.


Momee, who was LYING? Names please and the lies they told.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Hiding? yes, but being absent when it was unfolding - disgraceful. Then LYING about the catalyst - typical.


Frankly I think the Administration has a keen interest in keeping Libya on our side as at least a lukewarm ally--declaring it a terrorist nation and carpet bombing the place after Benghazi would have instantly morphed them into a major foe. 
And if that seems hypocritical to you, then I agree--but Libya isn't the only country being treated with kid gloves. Fifteen out of nineteen of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudi citizens, and it's an open secret that they view us as godless infidels. But despite all that we can't lay a finger on them--we need their oil and a place to park our troops, and they play along with us for reasons of their own.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Oi weh. WWID?


Same old same old garbage from you. Why not be original? We're not going away because you have your little "club" sayings. It didn't work last time, and it won't work this time.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

First no president wants to see anyone killed.
Let the true facts come out, or should we follow in blind faith what an administration says and if so, then I guess it should be for ALL administrations.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/19/us/state-benghazi-report

Boswell and Lamb oversaw security for the Benghazi mission. Lamb testified before Congress about the security precautions. Documents show Lamb denied repeated requests for additional security in Libya.

Other questions?
When are the survivors going to testify? Don't we want to hear from them?
Is there any truth to the new rumor that help could have been sent before the second wave of attacks?

Why didn't the president talk with John Pannetta or John Brennan that night during the attack. Both testified before Congress that they only spoke to the president one time that night.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/02/07/obama-was-absent-during-benghazi-attack-shocking-truths-emerge-at-second-senate-libya-hearing/

Panetta and Dempsey had a pre-scheduled meeting with Obama at 5:00 p.m. Washington, D.C. time on Sept. 11. The meeting lasted about thirty minutes. After it was over, they did not hear from Obama again or anybody else at the White House.

Did you have any further communications with him that night? Ayotte asked Panetta.
No, said Panetta.
Did you have any other further communications? Did he ever call you that night to say how are things going, whats going on, wheres the consulate? asked Ayotte.
No, said Panetta. But we were aware as we were getting information about what was taking place there, particularly when we got information that the ambassador, his life had been lost, we were aware that that information went to the White House.
Did you communicate with anyone else at the White House that night? asked Ayotte.
No, said Panetta.
No one else called you to say: How are things going? asked Ayotte.
No, said Panetta.

also I thought Charlene Lamb also testified that they were watching some of this on a live feed, well if they were, who was present? Were people watching this in the situation room?

Right wing conspiracy or not, don't we need answers so this won't ever happen again. If it's just a right wing conspiracy don't you want that proved?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> If you believe this administration has nothing to hide about Benghazi, then why do you respond as you do.
> If there is nothing to hide then let the facts come out? Would you be so willing to accept these same answers if this had happened under a republican administration?
> 
> Is it so wrong to want all the facts to be made known to the American public or to the families of those who lost their lives. What would you want if it was your son who was killed?
> ...


This administration promised the family members of the deceased they would get to the bottom of this. Promised to find and prosecute those responsible. We are all too familiar with this administrations promises.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What is the long term problem if it isn't illegal aliens crossing the border and not being deported when caught?


The long-term problem is that the US is hopelessly dependent on the labor of illegal Mexican immigrants. There isn't a doubt in my mind that the American government could make the border impenetrable if it really wanted to. It chooses not to because without illegals working for rock-bottom wages under deplorable conditions our economy would collapse--and so would Mexico's.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Agreed, Andrea.
> Where was all the outrage when 11 embassies and consulates were attacked under Bush's watch? I believe that the Republicans are using Benghazi to score political points.
> 
> The decisions that were made about Benghazi were not Obama and Clinton's alone. The Joint Chiefs of the Armed Forces & Head of National Security were all in on the decision making too.
> ...


It's hard for this administration to blame the terrorists for anything since they refuse to admit they exist. This is the root of our current foreign policy. You can't identify a problem and decide how to handle it if you don't acknowledge it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The long-term problem is that the US is hopelessly dependent on the labor of illegal Mexican immigrants. There isn't a doubt in my mind that the American government could make the border impenetrable if it really wanted to. It chooses not to because without illegals working for rock-bottom wages under deplorable conditions our economy would collapse--and so would Mexico's.


BINGO! Employers like the cheap labor. Punish the employers - not the laborers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Momee, who was LYING? Names please and the lies they told.


Obama, Hillary, Susan Rice, Jay Carney and anyone else that was saying the attack was the result of a stupid u-tube video.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> BINGO! Employers like the cheap labor. Punish the employers - not the laborers.


I wouldn't even punish the employers--Mexican roots run deep in the West and Southwest, far more than ours do. Most of this land was acquired from Mexico at the conclusion of the Mexican-American war as part of the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo. The American government 'purchased' 525K square miles of land, or 55% of Mexico's territory, for the princely sum of 15 million dollars. Talk about a "fire" sale--if they had been unwilling to sell for approximately $28 per square mile we would have happily fired the gun we had pressed to their heads.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The long-term problem is that the US is hopelessly dependent on the labor of illegal Mexican immigrants. There isn't a doubt in my mind that the American government could make the border impenetrable if it really wanted to. It chooses not to because without illegals working for rock-bottom wages under deplorable conditions our economy would collapse--and so would Mexico's.


Rather over-dramatic don't you think? Our economy will not collapse without illegal aliens working in our country.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting. It appears that the subject is desperately trying to be changed to Mexican workers and not about Benghazi. I suspect that it is because there is no defense for Obama's lack of action, other than he needed a nap.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Yes. It was a civil war we had no business getting involved in just as we have no reason to be in Afghanistan and Iraq. None of the citizens of these countries were or are a threat to my or your freedoms. The U S has done much harm, killing of innocent civilians, destruction of their homes and cultural institutions, in these countries and I am sick to tears about the false declarations of war and killing in the name of false defense of "my threatened freedoms".
> 
> I think the men and women in the military are brain washed with imperialistic rhetoric to justify killing and destruction. Many, unfortunately just want a job and hopefully some training. We send good men and women over to other countries and many return broken and harmed and full of dispair over their actions. I am sick of the crappy rhetoric that you and others use to try and justify murder in other countries.


So sad and so true, peacegoddess. Get them when they are young and send them off to fight and die in unjust wars. Then the right blames "those people who will not work or help themselves" for the debt. Put the blame where most of it belongs, Bush's wars.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I wouldn't even punish the employers--Mexican roots run deep in the West and Southwest, far more than ours do. Most of this land was acquired from Mexico at the conclusion of the Mexican-American war as part of the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo. The American government 'purchased' 525K square miles of land, or 55% of Mexico's territory, for the princely sum of 15 million dollars. Talk about a "fire" sale--if they had been unwilling to sell for approximately $28 per square mile we would have happily fired the gun we had pressed to their heads.


That's a good little regressive progressive leftist, throw a little woman, children, guns into your kettle, mix it all up,throw it out there to see if it will stick. Take the topic at hand, jack it up and miss the point. laughable little leftist.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She was brilliant, Brennan and the others looked stupid.


She has not accomplished one good thing since she has been in office. Brilliant? I think not. :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's hard for this administration to blame the terrorists for anything since they refuse to admit they exist. This is the root of our current foreign policy. You can't identify a problem and decide how to handle it if you don't acknowledge it.


That is not true and you know it. That bullet between Bin Ladens eyes is proof enough


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

galinipper said:


> That's a good little regressive progressive leftist, throw a little woman, children, guns into your kettle, mix it all up,throw it out there to see if it will stick. Take the topic at hand, jack it up and miss the point. laughable little leftist.


So bring us back to the topic.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, Jane, I did protest the Vietnam War. As a member of CAR -Committee Against Racism, I also protested against Louise Day Hicks and her Restore Our Alienated Rights (ROAR) crew in Boston It was when African-American children were being bussed into better school districts so the could receive an EQUAL education. This debacle tore our capital apart but we changed our city's policies. Until I take my last breath, I will protest against anything that I find morally reprehensible.


I'll be right there with you. Nations will be judged by how they care for the neediest and weakest in their society and the right preaches "I got mine, to hell with you". Good people must unite and demand what is moral and right for all from their government or that government needs to change. They should exist to serve the people.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama, Hillary, Susan Rice, Jay Carney and anyone else that was saying the attack was the result of a stupid u-tube video.


That was the first of many many bits of information that they received. njust like Boston, mant reporters were reporting as the info came, right or wrong.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Rather over-dramatic don't you think? Our economy will not collapse without illegal aliens working in our country.


Not at all--maybe the benefits are more apparent in California, where so much agricultural work is done by illegal immigrants. In season crews work seven days a week harvesting grapes, strawberries, and other perishable goods--hard to imagine how the work would get done if illegals weren't willing to take on such back-breaking work.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Interesting. It appears that the subject is desperately trying to be changed to Mexican workers and not about Benghazi. I suspect that it is because there is no defense for Obama's lack of action, other than he needed a nap.


And I ask again--what's your interpretation of Obama's so-called lack of action? That he just didn't care or that the murder of Stevens was the result of a carefully-planned Administrative plot? No rightists have come up with a motive for Obama's actions, and without that it's a difficult subject to debate.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Morally reprehensible....
> 
> Are you going to protest Obama's failure to save American's in Benghazi? According to a Special Ops serviceman, they could have arrived in Benghazi within 4-6 hours which would have before the second wave of attacks. If you feel so compelled to stand up for people that you believe are not being protected from harm, where is your outrage over the murder of American citizens, that received no help from this Administration? Maybe they couldn't have been saved, but there were men ready to give their lives to try.
> 
> Where is your outrage over the cover up from this Administration about Benghazi? Where are the survivors? Why can't they speak? Why are people's jobs being threatened if they talk about Benghazi? Where is the transparency that we were promised from this Administration?


Why did Bush/Cheney allow thousands of Americans to die on 9/11 and don't say it was anyone's fault but theirs. The right in the U.S. is the laughing stock of the world and President Obama has been having to clean up and mend the ties that your party messed up and destroyed. This is pathetic. All you have is Benghazi to drag out over and over again. The ambassador knew the country well and he was advised NOT TO GO because of the anti-American sentiment but he decided to risk his life and went anyway. He was told it would be hard to defend the site he was staying at. It is tragic that he was killed but he chose to put himself in a very dangerous position. He wasn't a babe in the woods who didn't understand what was going on there. He had a job that involves great risk. Everyone on the right thinks these situations are so simple and they are anything but. The deaths were tragic and now it's time to move along. The world keeps on spinning and it's over. If you care to discuss it further do it somewhere else. You just look foolish dragging it out over and over again. You got nothing on Obama and it drives you nuts. Let it go.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Nasty once again, but not surprised alas
> 
> You can ignore me if you choose, but you can not ignore the fact that Obama's failure to act as the Commander in Chief allowed 3 Americans to be murdered. He did not send help, instead he took a nap to get ready for a fund raiser.


Go tell somebody who cares to hear your story over and over again. It's sad, people died and you are not going to bring them back to life. The end. You are like the company who doesn't have enough sense to leave and just stays on and on and on. Please stop you are just embarrassing yourself. I know, Ingried. I'm trying.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why did Bush/Cheney allow thousands of Americans to die on 9/11 and don't say it was anyone's fault but theirs. The right in the U.S. is the laughing stock of the world and President Obama has been having to clean up and mend the ties that your party messed up and destroyed. This is pathetic. All you have is Benghazi to drag out over and over again. The ambassador knew the country well and he was advised NOT TO GO because of the anti-American sentiment but he decided to risk his life and went anyway. He was told it would be hard to defend the site he was staying at. It is tragic that he was killed but he chose to put himself in a very dangerous position. He wasn't a babe in the woods who didn't understand what was going on there. He had a job that involves great risk. Everyone on the right thinks these situations are so simple and they are anything but. The deaths were tragic and now it's time to move along. The world keeps on spinning and it's over. If you care to discuss it further do it somewhere else. You just look foolish dragging it out over and over again. You got nothing on Obama and it drives you nuts. Let it go.


Probably impossible for her or any other of the GOP's little people to do without a direct order from their Party bigwigs. As I now understand it, the big-name Republicans seized on Benghazi as an issue that would sweep Romney into office in 2012. When that didn't happen they had the smarts to drop the matter, but unfortunately the junior elephants weren't nearly as perceptive. Their total lack of comprehension does get tiresome.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Same old same old garbage from you. Why not be original? We're not going away because you have your little "club" sayings. It didn't work last time, and it won't work this time.


Poor solowey. You are the one who keeps regurgitating all the nasty stuff. When is the last time you came out here to actually engage in a thoughtful conversation with anyone? All you bring out here is anger and hatred for all your perceived ills. Like so many of us have told you and your friends if you have a problem go to your GOP congress people and tell them what you want. Instead you come out here and whine. Do something about it. I can't speak for all on the left but I know many of us don't wail on and cry we write letters, send emails, make phone calls, protest in public. It's a lot easier to do nothing than to try and fix something but you may be surprised you could make things change to your liking. We are enjoying ourselves here and if things annoy you or bother you you can take yourself back to Denim and Pearls where your buddies hang and you all run around blessing each other. I have asked before what are your people doing in Congress to make your life better and not one of you have answered. You must not think too highly of any of them and yet you elected them. How's that working for you? Don't blame Obama, blame yourself.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Again, not possible. I am amazed at all the GOP groaning and griping on the site--everyone seems distraught about "That Man" occupying the White House at the moment, but no one seems inclined to do a concrete thing toward ensuring a Republican victory in 2016. The Benghazi business illustrates how well the little people--really the Party's arms and legs--function when the elephant head is comatose. Doesn't bode well for the GOPers in the next election, but the thought of having the Clintons back in the White House in a few years pleases me to no end.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Again, not possible. I am amazed at all the GOP groaning and griping on the site--everyone seems distraught about "That Man" occupying the White House at the moment, but no one seems inclined to do a concrete thing toward ensuring a Republican victory in 2016. The Benghazi business illustrates how well the little people--really the Party's arms and legs--function when the elephant head is comatose. Doesn't bode well for the GOPers in the next election, but the thought of having the Clintons back in the White House in a few years pleases me to no end.


If the right is having a hard time accepting Obama, they are really going to freak out when President Clinton takes over and it's a 2fer 'cause Bill will be back. Yes! :thumbup: If you think the right is moaning now just wait a few years. :lol:
Oh my, feet don't fail me now. I'm doing my happy dance!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why do they come here? Do we depend on their service? Are parts of their families citizens? Perhaps minors? Who will take care of them if we deport the rest of the family? Maybe they don't sneak over the border....maybe they enter the country legally and neglect to leave? An expensive fence will be a waste there. Just some thoughts if you're really interested.



soloweygirl said:


> What is the long term problem if it isn't illegal aliens crossing the border and not being deported when caught?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I get frustrated. Sarcasm is so easy. None of you are interested in respectful debate.



soloweygirl said:


> The stooge has returned spewing forth such intelligent answers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But it has no place in this discussion.



soloweygirl said:


> Janie, you have every right to brag about your family. That's human nature when you are proud of something you have created.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If the right is having a hard time accepting Obama, they are really going to freak out when President Clinton takes over and it's a 2fer 'cause Bill will be back. Yes! :thumbup: If you think the right is moaning now just wait a few years. :lol:
> Oh my, feet don't fail me now. I'm doing my happy dance!


I'm right there beside you jigging up a storm! President Clinton 2016--what a wonderful thought! And if the righties decided to flee for Mexico the day after the election I'd throw them the biggest bon voyage party ever--free peanuts by the truckload-- then get some priceless footage of those elephants trying to swim across the Rio Grande.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good explanation Susan. Goes right over their heads. Why look at the real problems when you can spout out what you think you know?



susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I think the Administration has a keen interest in keeping Libya on our side as at least a lukewarm ally--declaring it a terrorist nation and carpet bombing the place after Benghazi would have instantly morphed them into a major foe.
> And if that seems hypocritical to you, then I agree--but Libya isn't the only country being treated with kid gloves. Fifteen out of nineteen of the 9/11 hijackers were Saudi citizens, and it's an open secret that they view us as godless infidels. But despite all that we can't lay a finger on them--we need their oil and a place to park our troops, and they play along with us for reasons of their own.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll see. Maybe we'll get bored before you do. Maybe we won't. TBBC



soloweygirl said:


> Same old same old garbage from you. Why not be original? We're not going away because you have your little "club" sayings. It didn't work last time, and it won't work this time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The long-term problem is that the US is hopelessly dependent on the labor of illegal Mexican immigrants. There isn't a doubt in my mind that the American government could make the border impenetrable if it really wanted to. It chooses not to because without illegals working for rock-bottom wages under deplorable conditions our economy would collapse--and so would Mexico's.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe they should just see weapons of mass destruction that no one but them sees? Ignore Bin Laden until the next administration destroys him? Beating dead horses from the past much?



soloweygirl said:


> It's hard for this administration to blame the terrorists for anything since they refuse to admit they exist. This is the root of our current foreign policy. You can't identify a problem and decide how to handle it if you don't acknowledge it.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Millions of Americans will pay more for health insurance, lose their coverage, or have their hours of work cut back. 
By DANIEL P. KESSLER

In recent weeks, there have been increasing expressions of concern from surprising quarters about the implementation of ObamaCare. Montana Sen. Max Baucus, a Democrat, called it a "train wreck." A Democratic colleague, West Virginia's Sen. Jay Rockefeller, described the massive Affordable Care Act as "beyond comprehension." Henry Chao, the government's chief technical officer in charge of putting in place the insurance exchanges mandated by the law, was quoted in the Congressional Quarterly as saying "I'm pretty nervous . . . Let's just make sure it's not a third-world experience."

These individuals are worried for good reason. The unpopular health-care law's rollout is going to be rough. It will also administer several price (and other) shocks to tens of millions of Americans.

Around nine million of these people(individuals who will be harmed by changes to the small-group insurance market), plus six million family members, are covered by employers who do not self-insure. The premium increases for this group will be less on average than those for people in the individual market but will still be substantial. According to analyses conducted by the insurer WellPoint for 11 states, small-group premiums are expected to increase by 13%-23% on average. 
This average masks big differences. While some firms (primarily those that employ older or sicker workers) will see premium decreases due to community rating, firms with younger, healthier workers will see very large increases: 89% in Missouri, 91% in Indiana and 101% in Nevada.

So, lets see, Higher premiums; forced changing to govt. selected health care providers; three million people will lose their insurance altogether in 2014 due to the law, and six million will have to pay the individual-mandate tax penalty in 2016; many will be underemployed as they will have their hours decreased to below 30 hours a week, so employers are not obligated to provide insurance; some will lose jobs...what part of these betterments were disclosed in os reelection campaign?

The article concludes In total, it appears that there will be 30 million to 40 million people damaged in some fashion by the Affordable Care Actmore than one in 10 Americans.
Read more here: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324874204578441032081716170.html#printMode

I would imagine that a goodly number of those reading here on KP will be negatively affected???


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This also points out an interesting issue in AZ. Sheriff has been caught targeting Hispanics for deportation. Hard to tell who's who's when many of the Hispanic families have lived here long before the sheriff came.



susanmos2000 said:


> I wouldn't even punish the employers--Mexican roots run deep in the West and Southwest, far more than ours do. Most of this land was acquired from Mexico at the conclusion of the Mexican-American war as part of the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo. The American government 'purchased' 525K square miles of land, or 55% of Mexico's territory, for the princely sum of 15 million dollars. Talk about a "fire" sale--if they had been unwilling to sell for approximately $28 per square mile we would have happily fired the gun we had pressed to their heads.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Interesting. It appears that the subject is desperately trying to be changed to Mexican workers and not about Benghazi. I suspect that it is because there is no defense for Obama's lack of action, other than he needed a nap.


May I have the news source for the nap? I have searched for it on the internet and can't find it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tell that to the agricultural industry. No, it is NOT overly dramatic. It's stupid to discount it.



soloweygirl said:


> Rather over-dramatic don't you think? Our economy will not collapse without illegal aliens working in our country.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, Benghazi gets boring.



off2knit said:


> Interesting. It appears that the subject is desperately trying to be changed to Mexican workers and not about Benghazi. I suspect that it is because there is no defense for Obama's lack of action, other than he needed a nap.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why did Bush/Cheney allow thousands of Americans to die on 9/11 and don't say it was anyone's fault but theirs. The right in the U.S. is the laughing stock of the world and President Obama has been having to clean up and mend the ties that your party messed up and destroyed. This is pathetic. All you have is Benghazi to drag out over and over again. The ambassador knew the country well and he was advised NOT TO GO because of the anti-American sentiment but he decided to risk his life and went anyway. He was told it would be hard to defend the site he was staying at. It is tragic that he was killed but he chose to put himself in a very dangerous position. He wasn't a babe in the woods who didn't understand what was going on there. He had a job that involves great risk. Everyone on the right thinks these situations are so simple and they are anything but. The deaths were tragic and now it's time to move along. The world keeps on spinning and it's over. If you care to discuss it further do it somewhere else. You just look foolish dragging it out over and over again. You got nothing on Obama and it drives you nuts. Let it go.


True about being a dangerous job , but he asked for more security and Hillary would not give it to him. Special Ops could have been there before the second attack, and maybe saved their lives. Survivors are not allowed to speak to reporters about what they saw. Obama did not check on the Benghazi attack at all after 5 PM.

This is a current event that will not be shoved under the rug. The families of those murdered, will not get over it. Can't blame Bush on this one, this one is all on Obama. Until we know the details (that do not affect National Security), I and many others will continue to discuss it. I am not being foolish, I am right about the lack of transparency regarding these murders. If you can prove Hillary provided the Embassy the best security in an hostile environment, please do so.

Victoria Toesning is representing the people that want to talk, which makes this story about hushing up the whistle blowers very credible.

So bringing up will continue and you will have to get over it, or go back to posting on loll


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> No, Benghazi gets boring.


I doubt the loved ones of those murdered find anything about Benghazi 'boring'.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is not true and you know it. That bullet between Bin Ladens eyes is proof enough


Do you know Louie Gohmert by any chance? He believes that Obama's cabinet has Muslim Brotherhood sympathizers. So does Bachman. Two brilliant stars of the rep party. There is no test for intelligence or sanity for politicians is there?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow! True and powerful.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor solowey. You are the one who keeps regurgitating all the nasty stuff. When is the last time you came out here to actually engage in a thoughtful conversation with anyone? All you bring out here is anger and hatred for all your perceived ills. Like so many of us have told you and your friends if you have a problem go to your GOP congress people and tell them what you want. Instead you come out here and whine. Do something about it. I can't speak for all on the left but I know many of us don't wail on and cry we write letters, send emails, make phone calls, protest in public. It's a lot easier to do nothing than to try and fix something but you may be surprised you could make things change to your liking. We are enjoying ourselves here and if things annoy you or bother you you can take yourself back to Denim and Pearls where your buddies hang and you all run around blessing each other. I have asked before what are your people doing in Congress to make your life better and not one of you have answered. You must not think too highly of any of them and yet you elected them. How's that working for you? Don't blame Obama, blame yourself.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That was the first of many many bits of information that they received. njust like Boston, mant reporters were reporting as the info came, right or wrong.


Just look at how CNN got it wrong. Unfolding news is a difficult business.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo!



susanmos2000 said:


> Again, not possible. I am amazed at all the GOP groaning and griping on the site--everyone seems distraught about "That Man" occupying the White House at the moment, but no one seems inclined to do a concrete thing toward ensuring a Republican victory in 2016. The Benghazi business illustrates how well the little people--really the Party's arms and legs--function when the elephant head is comatose. Doesn't bode well for the GOPers in the next election, but the thought of having the Clintons back in the White House in a few years pleases me to no end.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If the right is having a hard time accepting Obama, they are really going to freak out when President Clinton takes over and it's a 2fer 'cause Bill will be back. Yes! :thumbup: If you think the right is moaning now just wait a few years. :lol:
> Oh my, feet don't fail me now. I'm doing my happy dance!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Repetitive, boring. I know. You ignored it too.



off2knit said:


> True about being a dangerous job , but he asked for more security and Hillary would not give it to him. Special Ops could have been there before the second attack, and maybe saved their lives. Survivors are not allowed to speak to reporters about what they saw. Obama did not check on the Benghazi attack at all after 5 PM.
> 
> This is a current event that will not be shoved under the rug. The families of those murdered, will not get over it. Can't blame Bush on this one, this one is all on Obama. Until we know the details (that do not affect National Security), I and many others will continue to discuss it. I am not being foolish, I am right about the lack of transparency regarding these murders. If you can prove Hillary provided the Embassy the best security in an hostile environment, please do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The boring part is the fact that GOPC's are still trying desperately to ignore the fact that information is frequently scrambled in a crisis 6000 miles away in hostile areas.

The dead were personal friends. No one deliberately killed those people....except the persons who actually killed those people.

New protocols are being introduced to help avoid similar problems in the future. Not enough for you? Of course not. You have no real issues for your whining.



momeee said:


> I doubt the loved ones of those murdered find anything about Benghazi 'boring'.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. Good of you to point it out. Thanks.



rocky1991 said:


> Do you know Louie Gohmert by any chance? He believes that Obama's cabinet has Muslim Brotherhood sympathizers. So does Bachman. Two brilliant stars of the rep party. There is no test for intelligence or sanity for politicians is there?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> May I have the news source for the nap? I have searched for it on the internet and can't find it.


I found this quickly but there are others available on the internet.

Obama Was Absent During Benghazi Attack  Shocking Truths Emerge At Second Senate Libya Hearing

Defense Secretary Leon Panetta and General Martin Dempsey, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, in a hearing on Capitol Hill reported by the Weekly Standard and CNSNews  paints a picture of a White House that was perilously disengaged from the crisis as it was happening in real time. http://www.theblaze.com/
Not only was President Obama not involved in the process except for a single phone call, but he was absent entirely from the White House during the attack. Video (all videos courtesy of the Weekly Standard) and reporting follows:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> I doubt the loved ones of those murdered find anything about Benghazi 'boring'.


Do you know what the family members have been told and what is being kept from them? Do you know what cannot be divulged because of national security? No you don't. Where is the GOP doing anything about this? You sure don't care about the thousands that were killed under Bush and Cheney's watch do you or were their lives not as valuable as the three killed in Benghazi? All you are doing is repeating the same old mantra and it ain't going to fly. Your party is a shambles, you know it, the world knows it. You on the right are so brain washed it is incredible. I shake my head in disbelief. You just don't get it, you really don't. WWID


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> I found this quickly but there are others available on the internet.
> 
> Obama Was Absent During Benghazi Attack  Shocking Truths Emerge At Second Senate Libya Hearing
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

momeee said:


> I found this quickly but there are others available on the internet.
> 
> Obama Was Absent During Benghazi Attack  Shocking Truths Emerge At Second Senate Libya Hearing
> 
> ...


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Benghazi = Watergate, except no one died during Watergate


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Can someone please tell me the exchange rate for American and foreign lives?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> I found this quickly but there are others available on the internet.
> 
> Obama Was Absent During Benghazi Attack  Shocking Truths Emerge At Second Senate Libya Hearing
> 
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, from the blaze, but Panetta's testimony before senate.

Panetta and Dempsey had a pre-scheduled meeting with Obama at 5:00 p.m. Washington, D.C. time on Sept. 11. The meeting lasted about thirty minutes. After it was over, they did not hear from Obama again or anybody else at the White House.

Did you have any further communications with him that night? Ayotte asked Panetta.
No, said Panetta.

Did you have any other further communications? Did he ever call you that night to say how are things going, whats going on, wheres the consulate? asked Ayotte.
No, said Panetta. But we were aware as we were getting information about what was taking place there, particularly when we got information that the ambassador, his life had been lost, we were aware that that information went to the White House.
Did you communicate with anyone else at the White House that night? asked Ayotte.
No, said Panetta.
No one else called you to say: How are things going? asked Ayotte.
No, said Panetta.

http://dailycaller.com/2013/02/07/panetta-cant-explain-why-obama-never-called-back-during-benghazi-attack-video/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Just out of curiosity I checked the Blaze link and was not at all surprised to see an ad front and center touting the wonders of Belize. It seems like a natural GOP haven: for a paltry two thousand dollars a month an American can own a beachfront property, command a full staff of house servants AND keep most of their money out of government hands--Belize is touted as a T-7 Tax Haven.
> 
> Again, right out of the regressive progressive leftist handbook, when faced with a topic that makes your head spin you regress to a paltry pitiful blabbermouth. That being said you could possibly find a job as a travel agent if you clean up good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You must be joking. To the casual eye Janeway does seem rather cute and cuddly with her chatter about charity knitting and cookie baking, but the comments coming out of her mouth are too often unbelievable--rather like pulling the string on a sweet-faced baby doll and hearing it spew out KKK rhetoric.


Susan, I'm shocked that you would write such words to describe me. The only thing is you must be jealous in some way for the way I live my life.

Yes, you do need cookies as this message is hurtful to say the least. I thought we were friends. Guess I was wrong!

I know about the KKK and am shocked that you would mention those horrible people as I'm sure there are people of color on this site.

We American Indians have been and are still hated by people all across America; however, we have always been friends with people of color. I'm not nor have I ever been a racist nor a homophobic as some of your friends have said about me.

I think it is time you rethink your thoughts about me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity I checked the Blaze link and was not at all surprised to see an ad front and center touting the wonders of Belize. It seems like a natural GOP haven: for a paltry two thousand dollars a month an American can own a beachfront property, command a full staff of house servants AND keep most of their money out of government hands--Belize is touted as a T-7 Tax Haven.
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity I checked the Blaze link and was not at all surprised to see an ad front and center touting the wonders of Belize. It seems like a natural GOP haven: for a paltry two thousand dollars a month an American can own a beachfront property, command a full staff of house servants AND keep most of their money out of government hands--Belize is touted as a T-7 Tax Haven.
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Susan, I'm shocked that you would write such words to describe me. The only thing is you must be jealous in some way for the way I live my life.
> 
> Yes, you do need cookies as this message is hurtful to say the least. I thought we were friends. Guess I was wrong!
> 
> ...


Quite frankly Janeway, the remarks you've made about illegal aliens are as bad as anything coming out of the Grand Dragon's mouth. I'm quite aware you're Native American, and that it makes it all the more shocking when you resort to hateful ethnic stereotyping.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Can someone please tell me the exchange rate for American and foreign lives?


Are you planning to kill?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Would you like to be my first client? I'd give you a fifty percent discount on a berth, but I'm afraid it would have to be down in steerage--otherwise the odor of your dung might lead to mutiny on the high seas.


Really, That's all you got! My dung might lead to mutiny. Look... take a deep breath, recalibrate your thoughts, huddle with your masses, hit that kool-aid with a few shots of vodka, put your life jacket on enjoy the ride.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Quite frankly Janeway, the remarks you've made about illegal aliens are as bad as anything coming out of the Grand Dragon's mouth. I'm quite aware you're Native American, and that it makes it all the more shocking when you resort to hateful ethnic stereotyping.


Shocking as you can only reply with something to accuse me do doing. Shame, shame on you as for some reason you do not have any kind words left in your heart


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Again, not possible. I am amazed at all the GOP groaning and griping on the site--everyone seems distraught about "That Man" occupying the White House at the moment, but no one seems inclined to do a concrete thing toward ensuring a Republican victory in 2016. The Benghazi business illustrates how well the little people--really the Party's arms and legs--function when the elephant head is comatose. Doesn't bode well for the GOPers in the next election, but the thought of having the Clintons back in the White House in a few years pleases me to no end.


Well, the back-end of the donkey isn't doing too well either. (Im being very nice) I'm sick of tired of you continually saying bad things about our elephants. Take a different road!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Jane I think Susan just called you a racist. Susan just said that you talk like the leader of the KKK. Is that the same group that Senator Bryd belonged to and is still revered by the Lefties?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Really, That's all you got! My dung might lead to mutiny. Look... take a deep breath, recalibrate your thoughts, huddle with your masses, hit that kool-aid with a few shots of vodka, put your life jacket on enjoy the ride.


Unlikely with a herd of elephants steering the boat--no map, no compass, and only Jeb Bush around to man the engine room.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> I doubt the loved ones of those murdered find anything about Benghazi 'boring'.


Momee, you made a statement about the LYING re Benghazi. You still haven't provided proof or anything to back up that statement. Did you just make it up?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, the back-end of the donkey isn't doing too well either. (Im being very nice) I'm sick of tired of you continually saying bad things about our elephants.


If the Pradas fit then wear them--all four.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Jane I think Susan just called you a racist. Susan just said that you talk like the leader of the KKK. Is that the same group that Senator Bryd belonged to and is still revered by the Lefties?


What an assenine statement. OH wait, It came from YOU! No surprise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you planning to kill?


RAID!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What an assenine statement. OH wait, It came from YOU! No surprise.


Quite frankly Janeway, the remarks you've made about illegal aliens are as bad as anything coming out of the Grand Dragon's mouth. I'm quite aware you're Native American, and that it makes it all the more shocking when you resort to hateful ethnic stereotyping.

How was I wrong? Snort


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> I found this quickly but there are others available on the internet.
> 
> Obama Was Absent During Benghazi Attack  Shocking Truths Emerge At Second Senate Libya Hearing
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity I checked the Blaze link and was not at all surprised to see an ad front and center touting the wonders of Belize. It seems like a natural GOP haven: for a paltry two thousand dollars a month an American can own a beachfront property, command a full staff of house servants AND keep most of their money out of government hands--Belize is touted as a T-7 Tax Haven.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Quite frankly Janeway, the remarks you've made about illegal aliens are as bad as anything coming out of the Grand Dragon's mouth. I'm quite aware you're Native American, and that it makes it all the more shocking when you resort to hateful ethnic stereotyping.
> 
> How was I wrong? Snort


Get a kleenex. Then go google the KKK.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Get a kleenex. Then go google the KKK.


Google Senator Byrd and the KKK, then get back to me


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Google Senator Byrd and the KKK, then get back to me


OK.

"I know now I was wrong. Intolerance had no place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I don't mind apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened.--Byrd, 2005


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK.
> 
> "I know now I was wrong. Intolerance had no place in America. I apologized a thousand times ... and I don't mind apologizing over and over again. I can't erase what happened.--Byrd, 2005


Now what, off2kit?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

The silence is deafening. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hmmmm......


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Momee, you made a statement about the LYING re Benghazi. You still haven't provided proof or anything to back up that statement. Did you just make it up?


You never provide any proof to anything you say. You make up everything you write!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The silence is deafening. Why am I not surprised?


I'm here where are you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now what, off2kit?


No he cannot erase what happened!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You never provide any proof to anything you say. You make up everything you write!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm here where are you?


Nobody was looking for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Be careful, Janeway.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :hunf: :twisted: :mrgreen: :-( :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :hunf: :twisted: :mrgreen: :-( :XD:


Cat got your tongue?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :hunf: :twisted: :mrgreen: :-( :XD:


Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Be careful, Janeway.


Yes, dear I know you would enjoy exterminating me! I never quote anything that bad to you. Why are you so hateful? Don't you like me? I like you is why I respond to you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Cat got your tongue?


No!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, dear I know you would enjoy exterminating me! I never quote anything that bad to you. Why are you so hateful? Don't you like me? I like you is why I respond to you!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night, dear will get back with you tomorrow. Don't let the "bed" bugs bite!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dog get your tongue?

:XD: :?: :?: :hunf: :?: :mrgreen:  :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Dog get your tongue?
> 
> :XD: :?: :?: :hunf: :?: :mrgreen:  :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An unwise thing to say. What do you mean?



Janeway said:


> Are you planning to kill?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



off2knit said:


> Google Senator Byrd and the KKK, then get back to me


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't hear an apology. Too stubborn? Merits an 'ignore' from now on. N'est ce pas?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



Janeway said:


> You never provide any proof to anything you say. You make up everything you write!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Clever retort.




Janeway said:


> No!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nobody was looking for you.


What a classy answer. Speaks volumes about your character.

Benghazi. Well you know that this story has legs when it is on the home page of AOL. There has been a cover up. According to an independent report the security was not adequate. Why not? Yes it was is a dangerous part of the world, so security should have been paramount. So why did Obama and Hillary not make sure that the embassy had the best security that could be provided to them? Can't blame Bush. Can't blame sequestration. Can't blame the dead ambassador because he did ask for more security. Can't blame a tsunami.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/30/republicans-benghazi_n_3188181.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What a classy answer. Speaks volumes about your character.
> 
> Benghazi. Well you know that this story has legs when it is on the home page of AOL. There has been a cover up. According to an independent report the security was not adequate. Why not?l


Indeed--why not? No GOPer in the thread is willing to float a theory, doubtless because their Republican masters never supplied them with one. For the rest of us it's as frustrating as being handed a murder mystery with the final page torn out. Please satisfy our curiosity and come up with a conclusion, no matter how fantastic.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Indeed--why not? No GOPer in the thread is willing to float a theory, doubtless because their Republican masters never supplied them with one. For the rest of us it's as frustrating as being handed a murder mystery with the final page torn out. Please satisfy our curiosity and come up with a conclusion, no matter how fantastic.


Conspiracy theories and opinions should not be formed until all the paperwork, memos and emails made public, survivors speak, autopsies revealed as to the horrors they endured prior to their murders, and proof that the video caused the attack. Until then, conjecture would be useless

But just wondering also, did the Administration also look into the British Embassy attack a week before and possibly become concerned for our embassy? Did they possibly link the window sill bombs at our embassy as a sign of even more attacks? Just more unanswered questions for the spin doctors for Obama's Watergate staff.

We will see if Obama answers the question about the intimidation of whistle blowers like he promised yesterday.

We will see if Secretary of State Kerry will also honor his promise to release all information.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, please contribute the possible motive for this theory. I'd love to hear something. (I bet it's the sound of silence.)



susanmos2000 said:


> Indeed--why not? No GOPer in the thread is willing to float a theory, doubtless because their Republican masters never supplied them with one. For the rest of us it's as frustrating as being handed a murder mystery with the final page torn out. Please satisfy our curiosity and come up with a conclusion, no matter how fantastic.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Since the righties lack the ability to draw any conclusion about Benghazi I'll supply my own:

muck·rake (mkrk)
intr.v. muck·raked, muck·rak·ing, muck·rakes
To search for and expose misconduct in public life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But why do you think they did it?



off2knit said:


> Conspiracy theories and opinions should not be formed until all the paperwork, memos and emails made public, survivors speak, autopsies revealed as to the horrors they endured prior to their murders, and proof that the video caused the attack. Until then, conjecture would be useless
> 
> But just wondering also, did the Administration also look into the British Embassy attack a week before and possibly become concerned for our embassy? Did they possibly link the window sill bombs at our embassy as a sign of even more attacks? Just more unanswered questions for the spin doctors for Obama's Watergate staff.
> 
> ...


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

What theory? Just the facts would be nice.. Let's find out what really went on that night or before?

Who denied more security?
Could help have arrived before the second wave of attacks?
When will the survivors testify before congress?

Right now the only conclusion is 4 Americans are dead. For some the conclusion is taking on blind faith what the government says/said. 
And yes others would like more facts. 
Why are people so afraid of facts? 
We can not bring back those 4 people, but hopefully we can try to make sure it doesn't happen again..
Don't we owe that to the legacy of those 4 lost Americans and their families?

Then maybe the final page can be written on this.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> What theory? Just the facts would be nice.. Let's find out what really went on that night or before?
> 
> Who denied more security?
> Could help have arrived before the second wave of attacks?
> ...


Why not ask Senator Graham? He claims to have spoken with various survivors and heard their hair-raising tales. And if refuses to tell you everything your little heart desires there's always Fox News and the National Enquirer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why not ask Senator Graham? He claims to have spoken with various survivors and heard their hair-raising tales. And if refuses to tell you everything your little heart desires there's always Fox News and the National Inquirer.


Get up on the wrong side of the bed again? Good morning sweet lady!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Wasn't it the National Enquirer that broke the story on John Edwards, which if I recall proved to be true. 

Guess having the survivors testify before congress, under oath we would it have it on record for all to see or hear. I believe that is what Sen. Graham would like? 

I guess I really don't understand why people don't want all the facts..
Whatever they are? 

Sorry to disappoint you, but to me it isn't a game to blame one party or the other. Just would like the real facts, so this won't happen again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Wasn't it the National Enquirer that broke the story on John Edwards, which if I recall proved to be true.


You prove my point that tabloids like the Enquirer are indeed the conservative Bible. Too bad the World Weekly News went belly up--the Republican posts in this thread would have found a good home there.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry don't understand. National enquirer the conservative Bible...

Really, because I stated a fact about a story that was correct about a democratic senator, who was also the vice presidential nominee.

What I was trying to say was that even the NE can get stories right, which caused other news organizations to report it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I can't believe I'm trying to have a serious discussion with someone who swears by a supermarket tabloid. I thought I'd seen everything, but this does beat all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you want to have a serious discussion , having look over all of your post, you have never had a serious discussion with anyone except to name calling. 

How serious is that.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> Millions of Americans will pay more for health insurance, lose their coverage, or have their hours of work cut back.
> By DANIEL P. KESSLER
> 
> In recent weeks, there have been increasing expressions of concern from surprising quarters about the implementation of ObamaCare. Montana Sen. Max Baucus, a Democrat, called it a "train wreck." A Democratic colleague, West Virginia's Sen. Jay Rockefeller, described the massive Affordable Care Act as "beyond comprehension." Henry Chao, the government's chief technical officer in charge of putting in place the insurance exchanges mandated by the law, was quoted in the Congressional Quarterly as saying "I'm pretty nervous . . . Let's just make sure it's not a third-world experience."
> ...


And likewise, I bet a goodly number will be positively affected. There are as many articles regaling the positive aspects as there are the negative. It may not be a perfect plan but at least he is trying - it's time insurance changed.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> I doubt the loved ones of those murdered find anything about Benghazi 'boring'.


Not to sound callous, but the soldiers did know the risks they would be facing when they signed up. And due to intelligence risks, the Army doesn't need to spill everything they know.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I wouldn't even punish the employers--Mexican roots run deep in the West and Southwest, far more than ours do. Most of this land was acquired from Mexico at the conclusion of the Mexican-American war as part of the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo. The American government 'purchased' 525K square miles of land, or 55% of Mexico's territory, for the princely sum of 15 million dollars. Talk about a "fire" sale--if they had been unwilling to sell for approximately $28 per square mile we would have happily fired the gun we had pressed to their heads.


True that - just throwing out an option. I'll throw that option out!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Tell that to the agricultural industry. No, it is NOT overly dramatic. It's stupid to discount it.


Quite right damemary, Alabama passed some ordinance recently that affect the immigrants and the farmers ended up begging for their return. They were unable to bring in the crops and although there were people to work, they didn't want to work that hard. It's a reality, people.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry I don't met your standards to have a meaningful discussion with, because I chose to point out that a supermarket tabloid ran a correct and truthful story.

I didn't swear by the story, but just pointed out for once it did report on something that proved to be true. Guess if it had been MotherJones or the Huffington Post it would have been acceptable from the beginning without questioning it at all!

So in your eyes is the story untrue because NE broke it, but then he denied it on 60 minutes I believe, but he then claimed he is the father of their love child. True or not??? Did he have an affair and father a baby?? 

Really since he is from my state, I have seen way too much of his story, which our newspaper has reported. Stories that truly belonged in a supermarket tabloid.


Facts are facts! I try to read all sides of a story, especially if they sound so outrageous.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Quite right damemary, Alabama passed some ordinance recently that affect the immigrants and the farmers ended up begging for their return. They were unable to bring in the crops and although there were people to work, they didn't want to work that hard. It's a reality, people.


Why don't they simply put all of those men who are getting women pregnant and just walking away without any responsibility at all?

They could bring in those crops as there are thousands of men who are not working at anything except making babies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I can't believe I'm trying to have a serious discussion with someone who swears by a supermarket tabloid. I thought I'd seen everything, but this does beat all.


Sorry you don't believe any facts no matter where it comes from about a Democrat. Wake up and smell the roses!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you planning to kill?


Sorry for the delay. Been out all day in pain management programme (free, by the way). I think you know what I was getting at, but to clear up any doubt, I was enquiring about the relative value of lives. I've copied and pasted badly one example:

WikiLeaks. Classified Iraq War Logs[1][4][5][6]	
109,032 deaths including 66,081 civilian deaths.[7][8]	January 2004 to December 2009

For troops in the U.S.-led multinational coalition, the death toll is carefully tracked and updated daily, and the names and photographs of those killed in action as well as in accidents have been published widely. A total of 4,486 U.S. soldiers were killed in Iraq between 2003 and 2012.[

Theres lots more at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_the_Iraq_War#cite_note-9


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is not true and you know it. That bullet between Bin Ladens eyes is proof enough


Bin Laden was identified as a terrorist before Obama became President. Others did it for him.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Quite right damemary, Alabama passed some ordinance recently that affect the immigrants and the farmers ended up begging for their return. They were unable to bring in the crops and although there were people to work, they didn't want to work that hard. It's a reality, people.


Same thing happened in Georgia. They tried to get prisoners to pick the crops. Seems it takes a great deal of skill to pick crops properly. They had a terrible year.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Sorry don't understand. National enquirer the conservative Bible...
> 
> Really, because I stated a fact about a story that was correct about a democratic senator, who was also the vice presidential nominee.
> 
> What I was trying to say was that even the NE can get stories right, which caused other news organizations to report it.


If Graham knows anything why isn't he talking? The right never looks to their leadership for anything. If the right had any reliable information that could do damage to the Obama administration you know very well it would be all over Fox News and your other news sources, so where is it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That was the first of many many bits of information that they received. njust like Boston, mant reporters were reporting as the info came, right or wrong.


No, it was their excuse for falling down on the job. Their excuse to get more time for the cover up. Their excuse to try and find someone to take the blame. Their excuse for not taking responsibility.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why did Bush/Cheney allow thousands of Americans to die on 9/11 and don't say it was anyone's fault but theirs. The right in the U.S. is the laughing stock of the world and President Obama has been having to clean up and mend the ties that your party messed up and destroyed. This is pathetic. All you have is Benghazi to drag out over and over again. The ambassador knew the country well and he was advised NOT TO GO because of the anti-American sentiment but he decided to risk his life and went anyway. He was told it would be hard to defend the site he was staying at. It is tragic that he was killed but he chose to put himself in a very dangerous position. He wasn't a babe in the woods who didn't understand what was going on there. He had a job that involves great risk. Everyone on the right thinks these situations are so simple and they are anything but. The deaths were tragic and now it's time to move along. The world keeps on spinning and it's over. If you care to discuss it further do it somewhere else. You just look foolish dragging it out over and over again. You got nothing on Obama and it drives you nuts. Let it go.


Stevens was in Benghazi on behalf of this administration. He wouldn't just decide to take a trip to the consulate because it was a lovely drive. It's not over just because you and your ilk don't want to face the facts. You don't want to discuss it further, then you go somewhere else.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Go tell somebody who cares to hear your story over and over again. It's sad, people died and you are not going to bring them back to life. The end. You are like the company who doesn't have enough sense to leave and just stays on and on and on. Please stop you are just embarrassing yourself. I know, Ingried. I'm trying.


HOW NICE. And you accuse us of being cold hearted.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Why do they come here? Do we depend on their service? Are parts of their families citizens? Perhaps minors? Who will take care of them if we deport the rest of the family? Maybe they don't sneak over the border....maybe they enter the country legally and neglect to leave? An expensive fence will be a waste there. Just some thoughts if you're really interested.


If they are legally here there is no problem. If they are legal they do not have to "neglect to leave". The problem is the illegal immigrants. There is no reason we have to depend on their service. Are you referring to the "anchor babies"? They can return back to their parents' country of origin with their parents. Once they are of age, they can decide where they will reside.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I get frustrated. Sarcasm is so easy. None of you are interested in respectful debate.


Judging from many of your comments, you are not either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm right there beside you jigging up a storm! President Clinton 2016--what a wonderful thought! And if the righties decided to flee for Mexico the day after the election I'd throw them the biggest bon voyage party ever--free peanuts by the truckload-- then get some priceless footage of those elephants trying to swim across the Rio Grande.


Hillary should have received the nomination the first time around. She would have been 100% better than Obama. She would have had my vote then.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> What theory? Just the facts would be nice.. Let's find out what really went on that night or before?
> 
> Who denied more security?
> Could help have arrived before the second wave of attacks?
> ...


Why isn't the right coming out with the facts if they are out their? Where is the GOP leadership? Have they left the country? If there is reliable information to be had they would know about it. They have members on these committees that get the same information as the left. All the right does is throw out rumors and innuendo because there is nothing more to tell. To this day there are hundreds of incidents that have occured from who knew what before Pearl Harbor was attacked to what did the Bush administration know before 9/11 and could they have stopped it. The reason the right keeps pushing Benghasi is it is a red herring, they have nothing to discredit Obama so they keep throwing it out there. The GOP has very good control over the folks on the right just throwing out scraps that amount to nothing. The right is a bunch of bigots who can't deal with the new status quo. Get used to it folks 'cause your in for a lot more things you aren't going to like. I wonder how many on the right still have their white hoods and robes hanging in their closets. I have never seen so much hatred in this country in my lifetime and it is emanating from the right not the left. I have no reason to hate the right. I believe your lack of knowledge about your own country and the rest of the world has allowed the GOP to take over and most of you have bought into the crap hook line and sinker. No I do not love President Obama and I am not to thrilled about some of the things he is doing but he does not run the country alone. I see the difference being I question authority and will challenge it left or right. You on the right are like a bunch of cookie cutter people who seem to accept whatever line you are fed as gospel. It is the easy way out. Let someone else do all the thinking for you and don't question a thing. Just keep on repeating the party line. None of you have facts it is all opinion or what you see on Fox or read in your ultra conservative print media. It sure is the easy way out isn't it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Millions of Americans will pay more for health insurance, lose their coverage, or have their hours of work cut back.
> By DANIEL P. KESSLER
> 
> In recent weeks, there have been increasing expressions of concern from surprising quarters about the implementation of ObamaCare. Montana Sen. Max Baucus, a Democrat, called it a "train wreck." A Democratic colleague, West Virginia's Sen. Jay Rockefeller, described the massive Affordable Care Act as "beyond comprehension." Henry Chao, the government's chief technical officer in charge of putting in place the insurance exchanges mandated by the law, was quoted in the Congressional Quarterly as saying "I'm pretty nervous . . . Let's just make sure it's not a third-world experience."
> ...


Many small businesses will be keeping their employees to under 50. 49 being the magic number. The business is not required to meet some of the ACA's regulations. Keeping their number to 49, eliminates any expansion and growth the business envisioned. It can be said that it inadvertently keeps unemployment numbers high. Not good at all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Tell that to the agricultural industry. No, it is NOT overly dramatic. It's stupid to discount it.


I wasn't discounting it at all. We have a whole untapped population that can pick up the slack. Prison's have a wealth of personnel just ripe for the picking. (Pun intended) Why not have inmates work in the fields? They already have inmates cleaning up the highways, so putting them in the fields in not a stretch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you know what the family members have been told and what is being kept from them? Do you know what cannot be divulged because of national security? No you don't. Where is the GOP doing anything about this? You sure don't care about the thousands that were killed under Bush and Cheney's watch do you or were their lives not as valuable as the three killed in Benghazi? All you are doing is repeating the same old mantra and it ain't going to fly. Your party is a shambles, you know it, the world knows it. You on the right are so brain washed it is incredible. I shake my head in disbelief. You just don't get it, you really don't. WWID


HOW NICE! that is all you do, repeat the same old same old. It is so obvious that your indoctrination is complete. Good little Cheeky, she has passed all the tests and has become one of the many.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> HOW NICE. And you accuse us of being cold hearted.


I am not cold hearted solowey. I have posted here that it is tragic what happened to the people in Benghasi. Whenever any innocent life is lost it is a tragedy. How does it help those people and their families for you to keep bringing this up? Not one of you on the right has said it was horrible what happened to the thousands who died on 9/11. Do any of you mourn for the people who were killed at Sandy Hook and for their families? Why has the right voted against stricter gun control? Why is that? You fixate on Benghasi for one reason only and that is in an attempt to discredit the Administration. Why did the GOP vote to cut back on security to our embassies? Have you contacted your own party members and asked that question? If you have, what did they tell you. Ask them why those people in Benghasi died. The truth ultimately may be nothing could have saved them. If there is a cover up that is terrible and I like you would hope this can be figured out and be made known. Even Kennedy's assassination has many mysteries to this day about what happened and much evidence was not made public until relativly recently. There is also a matter of national security involved in all these situations. With all that is happening in North Africa I am sure much cannot be made public to us. Should we jeopardize security because "the right demands to know"? Think about it.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

'You on the right are like a bunch of cookie cutter people who seem to accept whatever line you are fed as gospel. It is the easy way out. Let someone else do all the thinking for you and don't question a thing. Just keep on repeating the party line. None of you have facts it is all opinion or what you see on Fox or read in your ultra conservative print media. It sure is the easy way out isn't it?

Thanks for telling me I don't want facts!! I do, I want the TRUTH!!

Thank you for judging me without even knowing me. I really didn't realize I am a bigot, but I guess you are calling me one since I am on the right.

why is it you always have to bring up the white robes, thus referring to the Klan. Why does every thing have to be about race, not the person.

Seems to me that there are people on the left that go along with whatever the talking points are from the left today!

I like Kirsten Powers, she might be a liberal but she was the one who called out the liberal media on covering the Gosnell trial . After she wrote her article . others started to cover it!

http://gossipy.co/blaze/kirsten-powers-is-making-less-sense-in-her-gosnell-media-criticism

Though Powers is credited for having spurred the national media into covering the trial via a USA Today op-ed she wrote last week, shes wrong about the Times coverage


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 wrote:
Can someone please tell me the exchange rate for American and foreign lives?



Are you planning to kill?

Janeway

Jane why are you making such stupid remarks. You are the one who claims to be such a righteous woman. Do you learn the stuff at church?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Indeed--why not? No GOPer in the thread is willing to float a theory, doubtless because their Republican masters never supplied them with one. For the rest of us it's as frustrating as being handed a murder mystery with the final page torn out. Please satisfy our curiosity and come up with a conclusion, no matter how fantastic.


OK. How about another gun running operation that was going wrong. Why was Amb. Stevens even in Benghazi meeting with a Turkish official? He was receiving information with regards to supplying the Syrian rebels with weapons and money. It turns out that the "rebels" being supplied with the weapons were part of Al Qeada, not the rebels the US thought they were. This is an ongoing problem for this administration. Our government didn't want it known that we were assisting the rebels.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I can't believe I'm trying to have a serious discussion with someone who swears by a supermarket tabloid. I thought I'd seen everything, but this does beat all.


You were trying to negatively compare Fox News with the National Enquirer, Attempting to be funny and putting down Fox News in the process. When it was brought up that the NE actually broke a legitimate, sensational story that the MSM was unaware of, you changed your tune. Now you are trying to twist it around that you were going for a serious discussion. get real.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> OK. How about another gun running operation that was going wrong. Why was Amb. Stevens even in Benghazi meeting with a Turkish official? He was receiving information with regards to supplying the Syrian rebels with weapons and money. It turns out that the "rebels" being supplied with the weapons were part of Al Qeada, not the rebels the US thought they were. This is an ongoing problem for this administration. Our government didn't want it known that we were assisting the rebels.


Thanks solowey for proposing a possible motive for Benghazi.  Quite honestly it seems rather far-fetched to me, but at least it's something concrete to examine.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Well. after 6 hrs I see all the left is doing is deflecting the Obama Watergate scandal, thinking if you don't respond you are intimidated and afraid of them. Sorry lefties, some of us have a life and more to see than the small world of a tablet screen.

Has Obama gotten back to the reporter about the intimidation of whistle blowers, NO

Has Kerry, NO

tick tock, Next Wednesday 11:30 the truth might start coming out.

Does Sandy Hook have power yet? What about the government taking over private property to make dunes without compensation? But then again, there is no photo op to take advantage of, so why care?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks solowey for proposing a possible motive for Benghazi.  Quite honestly it seems rather far-fetched to me, but at least it's something concrete to examine.


The WH is proposing to send lethal aid to the Syrian rebels. I am awaiting a definition of this lethal aid. 250M has already been provided to the Syrians. US interests in Syria have not yet been described or identified by the administration.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Stevens was in Benghazi on behalf of this administration. He wouldn't just decide to take a trip to the consulate because it was a lovely drive. It's not over just because you and your ilk don't want to face the facts. You don't want to discuss it further, then you go somewhere else.


 He went to an embassy which was not as well protected as the consulate.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hillary should have received the nomination the first time around. She would have been 100% better than Obama. She would have had my vote then.


What makes you think that she would have been treated any better than Obama? Let me answer that: she is White.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What is "Obama Watergate?" BS is what it is. The name Watergate doesn't fit the situation, since Watergate was about illegal bugging.
Gee you think the President and Secretary of State have more important things to do right now than chat with a reporter.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You were trying to negatively compare Fox News with the National Enquirer, Attempting to be funny and putting down Fox News in the process. When it was brought up that the NE actually broke a legitimate, sensational story that the MSM was unaware of, you changed your tune. Now you are trying to twist it around that you were going for a serious discussion. get real.


If this is all you got then you might as well skitter away back to denim and pearls. Fox and NE are both tabloid news. What is the sensational news, John Edwards or the abortion doctor. Heard that all weeks ago. Have you been asleep?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What makes you think that she would have been treated any better than Obama? Let me answer that: she is White.


You are a racist. What has color got to do with anything?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

No, have not been asleep, waiting to hear the verdict in the Gosnell trial.

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/matt-hadro/2013/04/23/cnn-finds-time-airport-delays-and-mark-sanfords-soap-opera-not-gosnell-t

http://www.aim.org/aim-column/media-excuse-themselves-on-gosnell-trial-coverage/#

And I will be happy to never read more news on John Edwards!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The WH is proposing to send lethal aid to the Syrian rebels. I am awaiting a definition of this lethal aid. 250M has already been provided to the Syrians. US interests in Syria have not yet been described or identified by the administration.


Where did you come up with this? What are your sources or are you just flapping your gums?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The WH is proposing to send lethal aid to the Syrian rebels. I am awaiting a definition of this lethal aid. 250M has already been provided to the Syrians. US interests in Syria have not yet been described or identified by the administration.


Where did you come up with this? What are your sources or are you just flapping your gums?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally! Headline from today's news on Democracy Now.


Bushs Shrinking World: George W. Bush Cancels Europe Trip as Human Rights Lawyers Threaten Legal Action over Torture


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a racist. What has color got to do with anything?


What rock do you live under? Do you think the way Obama is treated is just because he is a Democrat? Why all the animosity towards him in Congress? Do you think Clinton
would be treated he same as Obama? Just say NO!! that is the mantra of the republicans.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So much for tolerance in this administration. Islam Yea, Christianity Nay.
> 
> President Obamas new religious tolerance consultant to the Pentagon, Mikey Weinstein, wants Christian military service members who openly talk about their faith in uniform to be charged with treason, which is a crime punishable by death according to military law.
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/this-is-what-intolerance-smells-like/


Better hide Joey. Sharia law is right around the corner. If they want converts your friends should become missionerys or preachers. How would you like it if a Muslim tried to spread Islam to his fellow soldiers? Not the time or the place. You can't even be taken seriously making uninformed remarks like this. TBBC WWID


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Finally! Headline from today's news on Democracy Now.
> 
> Bushs Shrinking World: George W. Bush Cancels Europe Trip as Human Rights Lawyers Threaten Legal Action over Torture


February 10, 2011 is when the story was first published


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Finally! Headline from today's news on Democracy Now.
> 
> Bushs Shrinking World: George W. Bush Cancels Europe Trip as Human Rights Lawyers Threaten Legal Action over Torture


Yes, I would love to see Bush and Chaney taken to the Hague and charged with crimes against humanity! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.democracynow.org/2011/2/10/bushs_shrinking_world_george_w_bush

Check the date, old news again


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> 'You on the right are like a bunch of cookie cutter people who seem to accept whatever line you are fed as gospel. It is the easy way out. Let someone else do all the thinking for you and don't question a thing. Just keep on repeating the party line. None of you have facts it is all opinion or what you see on Fox or read in your ultra conservative print media. It sure is the easy way out isn't it?
> 
> Thanks for telling me I don't want facts!! I do, I want the TRUTH!!
> 
> ...


Why is Gosnell so important! You are showing your true right wing colors. It's all about abortion, gays, same sex marriage. Why don't you talk about something really important for a change.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What rock do you live under? Do you think the way Obama is treated is just because he is a Democrat? Why all the animosity towards him in Congress? Do you think Clinton
> would be treated he same as Obama? Just say NO!! that is the mantra of the republicans.


What are you trying to say? Blacks vote for blacks or you only voted for him because he is black. You sound more like a racist than I do. I don't vote color. Sounds like another race card play to me.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry if my right wing colors are showing because I find late term abortions totally wrong. Especially when the baby is murdered because it was born a live, plus a lady died because of a botched abortion. 

He was violating the laws of Pennsylvania when performing abortions. 

Since you are prochoice, don't you care that abortions are performed safely?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Better hide Joey. Sharia law is right around the corner. If they want converts your friends should become missionerys or preachers. How would you like it if a Muslim tried to spread Islam to his fellow soldiers? Not the time or the place. You can't even be taken seriously making uninformed remarks like this. TBBC WWID


Joey I kinda agree with you. Mikey Weinstein is a threat to me too, he too is a Jew. Not only that, he is a Republican. His major intent is to free the military of militant Evangelicals and to uphold the Constitution and the separation of Church and State. You can't get more dangerous than that. Of course we can discount his exemplary military career, and the books his writtenthe commendations he's gotten: In December 2012, Defense News named Mikey one of the 100 Most Influential People in U.S. Defense. So be scared, very scared of him.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> http://www.democracynow.org/2011/2/10/bushs_shrinking_world_george_w_bush
> 
> Check the date, old news again


Once again you are a day late and a dollar short, madame. This news is also reported in CNN today

SET EDITION: U.S.INTERNATIONALMÉXICOARABIC
TV: CNNCNNiCNN en EspañolHLN
Sign upLog in

Print
Email
More sharing
Why Bush, Blair should be charged with war crimes over Iraq invasion
By Michael Mansfield, Special to CNN May 1, 2013
U.S. Marines in northern Kuwait gear up after receiving orders to cross the Iraqi border on March 20, 2003. It has been 10 years since the American-led invasion of Iraq that toppled the regime of Saddam Hussein. Look back at moments from the war and the legacy it left behind. For more, view CNN's complete coverage of the Iraq War anniversary.
HIDE CAPTION
The Iraq war, 10 years on

>
>>
STORY HIGHLIGHTS
Mansfield: Bush, Blair should be tried for war crimes over invasion of Iraq
Mansfied: Regime change is not permitted by the U.N. Charter
Mansfield: Charter does not authorize preemptive action based on perceived threat
Editor's note: Ten years ago the war in Iraq began. This week we focus on the people involved in the war, and the lives that changed forever. Michael Mansfield led the Legal Action Against War protest group in 2003. He is the author of "Memoirs of a Radical Lawyer."
(CNN) -- Ten years ago I was one of a small number of UK lawyers who opposed the invasion of Iraq on the grounds that it was illegal and unauthorised by the United Nations. We were all strong advocates of the notion that the rule of law was the bedrock of any civilised and democratic society. Without it our lives would be subject to a free for all in which might becomes right.
The embodiment of the rule of law internationally has been the U.N. Charter and the Universal Declaration of Human Rights -- direct results of the devastation inflicted by the Nazi regime in Germany during the Second World War. No one wanted a repeat of such flagrant aggression, so the Charter was drawn up to replace gunboat diplomacy with peaceful measures overseen by the U.N. Security Council.

Michael Mansfield
This was not a new vision. In 1945 the U.N. Charter was ratified by the U.S., the UK, and the majority of the 50 states who had originally agreed to this framework. Thrashed out by experts and with massive support behind it, the document was no maverick, outlandish or oddball agreement. The Charter is not gobbledygook -- it is full of common sense, and it should be obligatory reading in every school.
OPINION: Why Iraq War was fought for oil
Article 1 makes clear that the main purpose of the U.N. is to "maintain international peace and security and to that end to take effective collective measures for the prevention and removal of threats to the peace" and to act in accordance with justice and the principles of international law.
It is for the U.N. to determine what collective measures should be taken -- not for individual states to take unilateral or bilateral action. This is not rocket science, but the simple application of restraint and respect for the rules that Britain and America agreed to when they signed the Charter.
But this is not what happened 10 years ago at the behest of U.S. President George W. Bush and British Prime Minister Tony Blair. Their agenda was quite different -- to remove a dictator, Saddam Hussein, whose regime was abhorrent.
MORE: Iraq's Baby Noor: An unfinished miracle
But regime change, however desirable, is not permitted by the Charter. If it were, the powerful nations could go round the world picking off the weak -- or more particularly the states thought to be hostile to their own ambitions.
Open Mic: Iraq 10 years on Witness to war in Iraq Baby Noor: An unfinished miracle Iraq: Where were the journalists?
In case some politicians found it difficult to understand all this, Article 2(4) spelled it out in unequivocal terms: "All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state".
Everyone recognised there might have to be exceptions to this rule, but the Charter specifically does not authorize preemptive nor preventative action(i.e. getting in first) on the basis of a perceived future threat.
INTERACTIVE: How has the war changed you?
The only way around this predicament was for the Bush-Blair axis to fabricate a case of threat. This they did by the knowing manipulation of flawed intelligence about the existence of weapons of mass destruction in Iraq (which were never found), and the bogus claim that Saddam Hussein could deploy such WMD within a 45-minute window.
This argument, which was false, became the main basis for invasion because the only other route to war had been closed off by international law. The U.N. has the power to authorise military intervention once all other options have been exhausted and the peace and stability of a region is in jeopardy. At the time it became a debate about whether Iraq satisfied these criteria by its failure to abide by U.N. resolutions concerning disarmament.
The principal Security Council resolution 1441, adopted in November 2002, called on Iraq to disarm its WMD and cooperate with U.N. weapons inspectors. The Council made clear they continued to be in charge but had not authorised the use of force in Iraq.
EXCLUSIVE: Hans Blix on 'terrible mistake' in Iraq
Tony Blair insisted to the British public that he would only support a war if a second Security Council resolution authorising the action was passed, but the resolution never came. Bush and Blair realised they would never get one, and so they prepared to go it alone with a cobbled together coalition. Troops had already been committed on the ground. There was no going back.
This was why Bush and Blair were not prepared to allow the weapons inspectors, who were in Iraq, any more time. Inspectors had found no evidence of WMD in the lead-up to the war and never did, but were ordered to go home.
I am not alone in these views. There is a substantial consensus of international legal opinion which recognises the illegality of the invasion. Kofi Annan, then the U.N. Secretary General, told the BBC in 2004 that the Charter had been breached and that the invasion was not sanctioned by the Security Council.
FULL COVERAGE: The Iraq War, 10 years on
In the UK we are still waiting for the results of a public inquiry into the circumstances in which the decision to go to war was taken. Blair never wanted this inquiry but was forced by the power of the victims' families and public opinion to accede. So far two years have gone by while the government has obstructed disclosure and publication. It is intolerable and inexcusable.
I believe George W. Bush and Tony Blair should be tried for war crimes as defined by international law.
In 1998 the International Criminal Court was established to deal with individuals who commit international crimes. Four transgressions were agreed -- war crimes, crimes against humanity, genocide, and the crime of aggression. Unfortunately only the first three have been brought into effect. The UK, to their credit, signed up to the court. But the U.S. did not, lest its leaders end up accused of crimes before the court.
Marine reflects on Iraq Surviving al Qaeda Teens see no hope for future in Iraq The lingering effect of war on Iraqis
ARWA DAMON: Iraq suffocates in cloak of sorrow
Whilst the act of aggression cannot be prosecuted, war crimes committed thereafter can be. So for example to launch an attack, like the invasion of Iraq, with the knowledge that its effect is likely to cause incidental death or injury to civilians or the natural environment (Article 8) will render the perpetrator liable to prosecution. The use of cluster bombs and depleted uranium in Iraq by coalition forces (euphemistically called collateral damage) upon vulnerable civilians falls within this definition. As a result, a legal consortium of which I was a part, and other groups in Europe, petitioned the ICC for action against UK politicians over their involvement in the war. Nothing has happened.
Getting U.S leaders hauled before the court is even more problematic -- the Security Council could refer Americans to the court, but the U.S. is a permanent Council member and can veto any potential referral.
Alternatively individual member states could incorporate these crimes of universal jurisdiction into their own domestic law. Then if a U.S. perpetrator of war crimes travelled into that country's jurisdiction, they could be arrested.
MORE: Did Iraq give birth to the Arab Spring?
The UK has such a provision, but when put to the test by UK citizens seeking arrest warrants in relation to the planned visits of Israeli political and military leaders -- who were potentially responsible for war crimes in Gaza -- the UK government reprehensibly placed impediments in the way of its future use. So George W. Bush can safely plan a visit for tea with Tony Blair in London without fear of prosecution in the UK.
The whole episode regarding the Iraq War is a tawdry tale that has subverted the rule of law and tarnished the reputation of international law.
Without accountability for Western states, how can we expect the rest of world to respect these principles? It is time for Bush and Blair to be thoroughly, independently and judicially investigated for the crimes I suggest have been committed and it is time for the crime of aggression to come into force.
Until this is redressed, la lotta continua!
The opinions expressed in this opinion piece are solely those of Michael Mansfield.
913
Comments »
SHARE THIS


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why is Gosnell so important! You are showing your true right wing colors. It's all about abortion, gays, same sex marriage. Why don't you talk about something really important for a change.


How about he (Gosnell) killed babies outside the mother. Isn't that called murder anymore? You have gone from inside the womb to outside murder . What kind of person are you anyway? Babies are something important to talk about!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> February 10, 2011 is when the story was first published


So is your Obama Watergate. Dec 2011.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you trying to say? Blacks vote for blacks or you only voted for him because he is black. You sound more like a racist than I do. I don't vote color. Sounds like another race card play to me.


I have nothing against black men. I have nothing against black women. I didn't vote color. I voted my choice. However, I am thinking you have the problem with race, I have not called anyone on this site a racist, I don't have to. You all know what you are.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Sorry if my right wing colors are showing because I find late term abortions totally wrong.


So do I. Do you assume anyone on the left believes in abortion on demand? We have both made wrong assumptions about each other and I am sorry for assuming things about you.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Sorry if my right wing colors are showing because I find late term abortions totally wrong. Especially when the baby is murdered because it was born a live, plus a lady died because of a botched abortion.
> 
> He was violating the laws of Pennsylvania when performing abortions.
> 
> Since you are prochoice, don't you care that abortions are performed safely.


So do I and I am very Pro Choice.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> http://www.democracynow.org/2011/2/10/bushs_shrinking_world_george_w_bush
> 
> Check the date, old news again


Wrong again. Ignore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I have nothing against black men. I have nothing against black women. I didn't vote color. I voted my choice. However, I am thinking you have the problem with race, I have not called anyone on this site a racist, I don't have to. You all know what you are.


No ma'am not me. You are wrong. You are the one bringing color into it not me.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> February 10, 2011 is when the story was first published


My bad. I was looking at most popular headlines.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Well. after 6 hrs I see all the left is doing is deflecting the Obama Watergate scandal, thinking if you don't respond you are intimidated and afraid of them. Sorry lefties, some of us have a life and more to see than the small world of a tablet screen.
> 
> Has Obama gotten back to the reporter about the intimidation of whistle blowers, NO
> 
> ...


What is wrong with you? Do you have anything of interest to contribute? If you are trying to say something put your sources out here for people to read and explain wht you are talking about otherwise it's just you blowing hot air.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So do I. Do you assume anyone on the left believes in abortion on demand? We have both made wrong assumptions about each other and I am sorry for assuming things about you.


Thank you for your reply and no I don't think all on the left believe abortion on demand.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

The right will never say there is rampant racism in the GOP but they protest too much. They keep saying we are playing the race card. It's not playing when it is a fact. They just don't come out in public any more using racial slurs but other than that nothing has changed. Bless you hearts. WWID SOCR


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Sorry if my right wing colors are showing because I find late term abortions totally wrong. Especially when the baby is murdered because it was born a live, plus a lady died because of a botched abortion.
> 
> He was violating the laws of Pennsylvania when performing abortions.
> 
> Since you are prochoice, don't you care that abortions are performed safely?


No one pro choice or anti choice approves of this man's actions.

But talking about botched abortions, what do you think happened in the thousands when abortion was illegal? The reason so many wo/men are pro choice is because we DO CARE about safety.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bin Laden was identified as a terrorist before Obama became President. Others did it for him.


Who did it for Obama, solowey? Did you do it? I didn't do it? We both knew Bin Laden was a terrorist. George Bush didn't do it. He is the one who said he didn't care about Bin Laden anymore, do you remember. Yes, our Commander in Chief, Barack Obama, gave the order and it was carried out by Navy Seals. He finally brought the #1 terrorist to justice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The right will never say there is rampant racism in the GOP but they protest too much. They keep saying we are playing the race card. It's not playing when it is a fact. They just don't come out in public any more using racial slurs but other than that nothing has changed. Bless you hearts. WWID SOCR


Because you are bringing up what color everyone is not us. YAGTH


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I would love to see Bush and Chaney taken to the Hague and charged with crimes against humanity! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Only if our President can be there to with the crimes he allowed on his watch Benghazi, how about gitmo, he sure has help a lot of people in the middle east hasn't he.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I have nothing against black men. I have nothing against black women. I didn't vote color. I voted my choice. However, I am thinking you have the problem with race, I have not called anyone on this site a racist, I don't have to. You all know what you are.


skitter toyse kvinne and also dum


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Because you are bringing up what color everyone is not us. YAGTH


I have my opinion and you have your's. I didn't say all in the GOP are racists but too me it is obvious people on the right are not adjusting well to the fact that in the near future whites will be in the minority and people of color, Hispanics, Blacks will become the majority. Doesn't scare me but it seems to terrify many on the right. What have they got to be afraid of?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The right will never say there is rampant racism in the GOP but they protest too much. They keep saying we are playing the race card. It's not playing when it is a fact. They just don't come out in public any more using racial slurs but other than that nothing has changed. Bless you hearts. WWID SOCR


toyse ekkel skitten


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Sorry for the delay. Been out all day in pain management programme (free, by the way). I think you know what I was getting at, but to clear up any doubt, I was enquiring about the relative value of lives. I've copied and pasted badly one example:
> 
> WikiLeaks. Classified Iraq War Logs[1][4][5][6]
> 109,032 deaths including 66,081 civilian deaths.[7][8]	January 2004 to December 2009
> ...


Thanks for this link, Anne. Very helpful.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky, blah blah blah

Peacegoddess stated the source and I said that the article was written over 2 years ago. If she believes it is a current event, maybe a more current source would be more valid.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> No one pro choice or anti choice approves of this man's actions.
> 
> But talking about botched abortions, what do you think happened in the thousands when abortion was illegal? The reason so many wo/men are pro choice is because we DO CARE about safety.


Although we are on different sides of the abortion issue. It is the law, and if a women feels she needs an abortion, I do want it done it safely. 
Just because I am pro life, I still want it done safely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wrong again. Ignore.


wrong again ignore.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What is wrong with you? Do you have anything of interest to contribute? If you are trying to say something put your sources out here for people to read and explain wht you are talking about otherwise it's just you blowing hot air.


skaffe en liv nancy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> toyse ekkel skitten


Do you eat with that mouth?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> skaffe en liv nancy.


Same to you yarnie. You crack me up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you eat with that mouth?


ignore Cheeky nancy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you eat with that mouth?


This is mild for her. She prays out of that mouth too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you eat with that mouth?


do you eat with your????

annoying nancy again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you eat with that mouth?


This is mild for her. She prays out of that mouth too.
SOCR


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

SHPOS


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Obama refuses to establish timetable for full miltary withdrawal, even after misleading American's into thinking that all of US troops would be out by the end of 2014.

So far 1,500 service personal killed under his watch. May have to add him to the list of person brought up on trial.

Just foreign policy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> SHPOS


YAGTH2


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is mild for her. She prays out of that mouth too.
> SOCR


Oh aren't you the cutie pie, your so so funny. skaffe en liv with the krakemal.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> skitter toyse kvinne and also dum


sorry forgot to quote reply

SHPOS


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is mild for her. She prays out of that mouth too.


ignore.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is mild for her. She prays out of that mouth too.


ISWAPIWBY


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Although we are on different sides of the abortion issue. It is the law, and if a women feels she needs an abortion, I do want it done it safely.
> Just because I am pro life, I still want it done safely.


http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/mother-finds-out-that-severed-feet-in-gosnell-clinic-belonged-to-her-baby This is what kind of monster the Gosnell is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/mother-finds-out-that-severed-feet-in-gosnell-clinic-belonged-to-her-baby This is what kind of monster the Gosnell is.


Yes, Bumpkins, he is a monster. I think a needle in the arm will be to easy a death for him. It makes me sick.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/mother-finds-out-that-severed-feet-in-gosnell-clinic-belonged-to-her-baby This is what kind of monster the Gosnell is.


So horrible and disgusting.
He knew he was breaking the law. Also terrible that another clinic would refer her there knowing they were breaking the law.

My heart broke when I saw the picture of one of his aborted babies, it was a baby, a life, the same weeks as a friend's who lost hers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> aw9358 wrote:
> Can someone please tell me the exchange rate for American and foreign lives?
> 
> Are you planning to kill?
> ...


Oh, dear cheeky, I just ask a question after the above quote was made, I did not make the stupid remark in the first place--duh it was one of your own. Are you jealous that I do belong to church and you don't?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> So horrible and disgusting.
> He knew he was breaking the law. Also terrible that another clinic would refer her there knowing they were breaking the law.
> 
> My heart broke when I saw the picture of one of his aborted babies, it was a baby, a life, the same weeks as a friend's who lost hers.


Mine too. He is one big low life! Sorry for your friend's lost. My daughter lost 4 babies between my 2 grandboys. Very sad to lose a baby.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The right will never say there is rampant racism in the GOP but they protest too much. They keep saying we are playing the race card. It's not playing when it is a fact. They just don't come out in public any more using racial slurs but other than that nothing has changed. Bless you hearts. WWID SOCR


How do you not know that some of the right people are of color? I'm the only one who has openly said my race--the other ladies have not!

Are you a person of color?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Who did it for Obama, solowey? Did you do it? I didn't do it? We both knew Bin Laden was a terrorist. George Bush didn't do it. He is the one who said he didn't care about Bin Laden anymore, do you remember. Yes, our Commander in Chief, Barack Obama, gave the order and it was carried out by Navy Seals. He finally brought the #1 terrorist to justice.


The ground work was already in the planning stages before OBO was elected! You have a short memory! Remember now?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine too. He is one big low life! Sorry for your friend's lost. My daughter lost 4 babies between my 2 grandboys. Very sad to lose a baby.


Thanks she went today for an ultrasound, hopefully they will hear a heart beat.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What is wrong with you? Do you have anything of interest to contribute? If you are trying to say something put your sources out here for people to read and explain wht you are talking about otherwise it's just you blowing hot air.


You resemble a steam engine with all of your hot air about everything you say!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> SHPOS


Oh my aren't you the cute one on here. I just love your humor krakemal


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Where did you come up with this? What are your sources or are you just flapping your gums?


Did you take out your dentures? You are doing a lot of lip flapping!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Thanks she went today for an ultrasound, hopefully they will hear a heart beat.


Glad she is pregant again. My daughter was about to give up on having another. They had just went to adopt and found out she was pregnant with our last baby. I will be praying for your friends baby. Hugs to you for being a sweet friend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad she is pregant again. My daughter was about to give up on having another. They had just went to adopt and found out she was pregnant with our last baby. I will be praying for your friends baby. Hugs to you for being a sweet friend.


I am with CB on that prayers that all turns out right .


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am with CB on that prayers that all turns out right .


Thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> What makes you think that she would have been treated any better than Obama? Let me answer that: she is White.


No, because she would have been the best person for the job--not because she was white. I would have voted for her at that time, but no more!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The ground work was already in the planning stages before OBO was elected! You have a short memory! Remember now?


You are completely wrong here, Janeway.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my aren't you the cute one on here. I just love your humor krakemal


Actually not humorous, just what you are.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, because she would have been the best person for the job--not because she was white. I would have voted for her at that time, but no more!


Ignored


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Cheeky, blah blah blah
> 
> Peacegoddess stated the source and I said that the article was written over 2 years ago. If she believes it is a current event, maybe a more current source would be more valid.


Did you read my correction? I took responsibility for seeing the headline in a column that was titled Most popular headlines. How many more times should I say it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are completely wrong here, Janeway.


No, I'm not I cannot tell you the source, but I know I'm right!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Ignored


Thanks as I'll ignore you too!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Ignored


who is she talking about?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YAGTH2


Good choice CB!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Bumpkins, he is a monster. I think a needle in the arm will be to easy a death for him. It makes me sick.


Could it be true? We agree on something! I feel faint!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have my opinion and you have your's. I didn't say all in the GOP are racists but too me it is obvious people on the right are not adjusting well to the fact that in the near future whites will be in the minority and people of color, Hispanics, Blacks will become the majority. Doesn't scare me but it seems to terrify many on the right. What have they got to be afraid of?


What color are you, don't be shy, fess up!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What color are you, don't be shy, fess up!


Janeway, why is it important to you to know someone's ethnicity and sexual orientation? If someone just came onto this site and read your posts they might get the idea you are racist and homophobic. Of course you would vehemently deny such a charge.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway, why is it important to you to know someone's ethnicity and sexual orientation? If someone just came onto this site and read your posts they might get the idea you are racist and homophobic. Of course you would vehemently deny such a charge.


With all the mudslinging and calling people racists by people on the left, one would wonder why no one on the left has spoken against such slanderous comments. I would think those who do not find fault with such comments agree with calling people racists and saying Hillary would have gotten easier treatment be cause she is white. Or maybe, some on the left are not proud of their heritage, for whatever reason. Who knows. But I think one does protest too much at the question. Besides that, you could lie anyway and no one would know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And it didn't work for 11 years because.............? Bad planning, lack of interest???? Opinions please.



Janeway said:


> The ground work was already in the planning stages before OBO was elected! You have a short memory! Remember now?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



Janeway said:


> You resemble a steam engine with all of your hot air about everything you say!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



Janeway said:


> Did you take out your dentures? You are doing a lot of lip flapping!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I'll ignore you too!


Ignored


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No, I'm not I cannot tell you the source, but I know I'm right!


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is inappropriate.



Janeway said:


> What color are you, don't be shy, fess up!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> who is she talking about?


I ignore janeway on general principle.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is a shocker....................pictures of three persons of interest in the Benghazi murders just released. They are pictures taken at the time around the murders, and all of a sudden the Administration releases them 8 months after the attack. And all of this happening with the Whistle Blowers wanting to talk and say they are being threatened not to speak, new hearings starting next week,leaked memos from the State Department regarding requests for more security and a Special Ops person saying that the distress button was pushed several times to help the Ambassador. (The assistant Ambassador was out of the county, so the alert went to the State Department)and no help arrived.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dead horse alert.



off2knit said:


> Here is a shocker....................pictures of three persons of interest in the Benghazi murders just released. They are pictures taken at the time around the murders, and all of a sudden the Administration releases them 8 months after the attack. And all of this happening with the Whistle Blowers wanting to talk and say they are being threatened not to speak, new hearings starting next week,leaked memos from the State Department regarding requests for more security and a Special Ops person saying that the distress button was pushed several times to help the Ambassador. (The assistant Ambassador was out of the county, so the alert went to the State Department)and no help arrived.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> With all the mudslinging and calling people racists by people on the left, one would wonder why no one on the left has spoken against such slanderous comments. I would think those who do not find fault with such comments agree with calling people racists and saying Hillary would have gotten easier treatment be cause she is white. Or maybe, some on the left are not proud of their heritage, for whatever reason. Who knows. But I think one does protest too much at the question. Besides that, you could lie anyway and no one would know.


Why is knowledge of someone's ethnicity important?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Why is knowledge of someone's ethnicity important?


Why is it such a secret? Why would someone be embarrassed about their heritage and not share it so that we can all celebrate our similarities and differences?

I'll start: Great Grandfather from Holland, Great Grandmother from Germany, Great Grandparents from Ireland. I am white, with freckles, auburn colored hair, green eyes and fairly tall. Am a practicing Catholic, love my country, love my family and love my life.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter..White hoods,KKK?You are such a predictable soldier,always marching to the beat of Laughable Leftist playbook,you must have read chapter 4 over and over because you knew you would need it in the future when you have nothing else to offer.Why don't you put away your wore out race card and rub some ointment on that racial Butthurt.You are like an old GE box fan you drag out of the shed,covered with dust and cobwebs,still plunking along and blowing dirty air.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> He went to an embassy which was not as well protected as the consulate.


Stevens was at the embassy in Tripoli, where he was protected, and went to the consulate in Benghazi for a meeting, which was not protected.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If this is all you got then you might as well skitter away back to denim and pearls. Fox and NE are both tabloid news. What is the sensational news, John Edwards or the abortion doctor. Heard that all weeks ago. Have you been asleep?


I wonder what that makes the alphabet news networks? The ones that doctor the news to suit their purposes, or the ones that don't bother to report on the news until the story gets international attention and then they have to play catch up. What a choice.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why don't they simply put all of those men who are getting women pregnant and just walking away without any responsibility at all?
> 
> They could bring in those crops as there are thousands of men who are not working at anything except making babies.


What? What men getting what women pregnant? What are you even talking about?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, it was their excuse for falling down on the job. Their excuse to get more time for the cover up. Their excuse to try and find someone to take the blame. Their excuse for not taking responsibility.


Do you like anyone? You seem to criticize anything and everyone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Who did it for Obama, solowey? Did you do it? I didn't do it? We both knew Bin Laden was a terrorist. George Bush didn't do it. He is the one who said he didn't care about Bin Laden anymore, do you remember. Yes, our Commander in Chief, Barack Obama, gave the order and it was carried out by Navy Seals. He finally brought the #1 terrorist to justice.


YIPPEEE, he can put that on the door to his library.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> OK. How about another gun running operation that was going wrong. Why was Amb. Stevens even in Benghazi meeting with a Turkish official? He was receiving information with regards to supplying the Syrian rebels with weapons and money. It turns out that the "rebels" being supplied with the weapons were part of Al Qeada, not the rebels the US thought they were. This is an ongoing problem for this administration. Our government didn't want it known that we were assisting the rebels.


We've assisted rebels for decades. Nothing new.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The WH is proposing to send lethal aid to the Syrian rebels. I am awaiting a definition of this lethal aid. 250M has already been provided to the Syrians. US interests in Syria have not yet been described or identified by the administration.


Where do you get your information?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Did you read my correction? I took responsibility for seeing the headline in a column that was titled Most popular headlines. How many more times should I say it?


You'd be better off telling your friends Cheeky and Bratty. They were the ones that jumped down Off2knit's throat for bringing up the date of the article.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Do you like anyone? You seem to criticize anything and everyone.


I like a lot of people. What I don't like are people not doing their job, constantly blaming others for their own mistakes and not taking responsibility for what they have done. I especially hate lying, which is abundant in the political arena.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> We've assisted rebels for decades. Nothing new.


We also knew who we were assisting. Not the case now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

This is such a surprise. Harry Reid said they will need more money to implement Obamacare. The cost of implementation in 2014 will be 5.7T. How much more could they possibly need? He said this after Senator Baccus said that Obamacare is a train wreck.

The Gov't is spending 30M on a campaign to try and sell the plan to the public. The only problem is that the more the people know about the legislation, the less they actually want it. Kaiser polls have those in favor of Obamacare down to 35%. People want broader coverage and health care reform, but not this way.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We also knew who we were assisting. Not the case now.


Such as the right-wing military coup in Chile that overthrew a democratically-elected government and murdered its President.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We also knew who we were assisting. Not the case now.


I disagree.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> This is such a surprise. Harry Reid said they will need more money to implement Obamacare. The cost of implementation in 2014 will be 5.7T. How much more could they possibly need? He said this after Senator Baccus said that Obamacare is a train wreck.
> 
> The Gov't is spending 30M on a campaign to try and sell the plan to the public. The only problem is that the more the people know about the legislation, the less they actually want it. Kaiser polls have those in favor of Obamacare down to 35%. People want broader coverage and health care reform, but not this way.


According to Harry, we need to be educated. Guess we need help with the 20+ page application. So I guess they need more money.

When the LA Times starts talking about how jobs will be lost, you know Obamacare is in deep sneakers


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> According to Harry, we need to be educated. Guess we need help with the 20+ page application. So I guess they need more money.
> 
> When the LA Times starts talking about how jobs will be lost, you know Obamacare is in deep sneakers


This is the beginning of it's downward spiral. What kind of confidence is there in the bill if one of the creators refers to it as a train wreck?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Stevens was at the embassy in Tripoli, where he was protected, and went to the consulate in Benghazi for a meeting, which was not protected.


You are correct. We have rehashed this so many times, I just got turned around.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We also knew who we were assisting. Not the case now.


Not really true..........look at the Taliban. We helped them fight the Russians, and look who we are fighting now


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Not really true..........look at the Taliban. We helped them fight the Russians, and look who we are fighting now


Good example, Rocky.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Good example, Rocky.


Is it not more accurate to say that the US helped to create the Taliban? They armed the mujahideen against the Soviet Union, the US was talking to the Taliban about a pipeline before somebody noticed that they're not very nice. Your enemy's enemies are not always your friends.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Is it not more accurate to say that the US helped to create the Taliban? They armed the mujahideen against the Soviet Union, the US was talking to the Taliban about a pipeline before somebody noticed that they're not very nice. Your enemy's enemies are not always your friends.


You know - that is an interesting statement and one I will think about a little more. I forgot about the pipeline. Thanks!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Why is it such a secret? Why would someone be embarrassed about their heritage and not share it so that we can all celebrate our similarities and differences?
> 
> I'll start: Great Grandfather from Holland, Great Grandmother from Germany, Great Grandparents from Ireland. I am white, with freckles, auburn colored hair, green eyes and fairly tall. Am a practicing Catholic, love my country, love my family and love my life.


Oh you are a descendant of immigrants. It is not that ethnicity needs to be a secret, it is why does someone need to know. What difference does it make to Janeway whether a person is one ethnicity or another.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Is it not more accurate to say that the US helped to create the Taliban? They armed the mujahideen against the Soviet Union, the US was talking to the Taliban about a pipeline before somebody noticed that they're not very nice. Your enemy's enemies are not always your friends.


Interesting how things come to bite us in our butt insky butts.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> According to Harry, we need to be educated. Guess we need help with the 20+ page application. So I guess they need more money.
> 
> When the LA Times starts talking about how jobs will be lost, you know Obamacare is in deep sneakers


Are you suggesting the LA Times is a liberal newspaper? It is not.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Is it not more accurate to say that the US helped to create the Taliban? They armed the mujahideen against the Soviet Union, the US was talking to the Taliban about a pipeline before somebody noticed that they're not very nice. Your enemy's enemies are not always your friends.


So true.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Oh you are a descendant of immigrants. It is not that ethnicity needs to be a secret, it is why does someone need to know. What difference does it make to Janeway whether a person is one ethnicity or another.


Doesn't make a difference to me when dealing with anyone. But the fact that some are embarrassed or have something to hide causes me to wonder what else are they hiding, or maybe they can't tell the truth.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Doesn't make a difference to me when dealing with anyone. But the fact that some are embarrassed or have something to hide causes me to wonder what else are they hiding, or maybe they can't tell the truth.


Why should anyone have anything to hide? Maybe they just think it's an irrelevance. There is only one race.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Doesn't make a difference to me when dealing with anyone. But the fact that some are embarrassed or have something to hide causes me to wonder what else are they hiding, or maybe they can't tell the truth.


This is inane. I am an American. I think the rest of us are American also.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Doesn't make a difference to me when dealing with anyone. But the fact that some are embarrassed or have something to hide causes me to wonder what else are they hiding, or maybe they can't tell the truth.


Who is hiding? Why is it important to know ethnicity? Just as I do not need or care to know someones religion, neither do I need to know their racial background or their gender, or their sexual orientation.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I think you protest too much, which only proves my point


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think you protest too much, which only proves my point


For goodness' sake, what is your point?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I stated it pages ago. Sigh

Why are some so embarrassed about their heritage? Do they think if they are honest, I or others would think less of them? Of course we wouldn't. Most of lefties are brutally honest about their opinions, to the point of cruelty. So why not be brutally honest about who they are?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I stated it pages ago. Sigh
> 
> Why are some so embarrassed about their heritage? Do they think if they are honest, I or others would think less of them? Of course we wouldn't. Most of lefties are brutally honest about their opinions, to the point of cruelty. So why not be brutally honest about who they are?


It says so very much about you that your assumption is that the only reason one has for not answering your questions is embarrassment. The simple truth is that it's none of your business. You want brutal honesty? Here it is: you're a nosy old biddy. Get a life of your own and leave others their privacy.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Actually, as a member of the human of the human race I do find it telling that some folks still feel the need to describe not only their Caucasian heritage but their Nordic coloring as well. Thus far all the conservatives in the thread are apparently blue- and green-eyed blondes--Hitler would be proud.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, as a member of the human of the human race I do find it telling that some folks still feel the need to describe not only their Caucasian heritage but their Nordic coloring as well. Thus far all the conservatives in the thread are apparently blue- and green-eyed blondes--Hitler would be proud


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Cheeky Blighter..White hoods,KKK?You are such a predictable soldier,always marching to the beat of Laughable Leftist playbook,you must have read chapter 4 over and over because you knew you would need it in the future when you have nothing else to offer.Why don't you put away your wore out race card and rub some ointment on that racial Butthurt.You are like an old GE box fan you drag out of the shed,covered with dust and cobwebs,still plunking along and blowing dirty air.


You go girl! Fantastic!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> It says so very much about you that your assumption is that the only reason one has for not answering your questions is embarrassment. The simple truth is that it's none of your business. You want brutal honesty? Here it is: you're a nosy old biddy. Get a life of your own and leave others their privacy.


Hello Karen, did we get your goat by finding out your true identity? Aren't we smart? You are the embarrassment to KP. You are a nosy old biddy so why don't you get a life and leave KP?

It was hilarious teasing you about being a gay man! I thought it was great as you played along when I knew you were an old broad who no one wanted to listen to anymore! Thanks for the enjoyment!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, as a member of the human of the human race I do find it telling that some folks still feel the need to describe not only their Caucasian heritage but their Nordic coloring as well. Thus far all the conservatives in the thread are apparently blue- and green-eyed blondes--Hitler would be proud.


How, me an *****.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Oh you are a descendant of immigrants. It is not that ethnicity needs to be a secret, it is why does someone need to know. What difference does it make to Janeway whether a person is one ethnicity or another.


Are you ashamed of your heritage? It makes no difference what ethnic group you belong as some of you have slammed me about being an American Indian so I wanted to know the back ground of the lefties. Not one of you have responded!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> What? What men getting what women pregnant? What are you even talking about?


Asking questions again when you don't have a clue?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Where do you get your information?


Where do you come up with all of these questions? Don't you know anything?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Manipulative.



off2knit said:


> Doesn't make a difference to me when dealing with anyone. But the fact that some are embarrassed or have something to hide causes me to wonder what else are they hiding, or maybe they can't tell the truth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



off2knit said:


> I think you protest too much, which only proves my point


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> It says so very much about you that your assumption is that the only reason one has for not answering your questions is embarrassment. The simple truth is that it's none of your business. You want brutal honesty? Here it is: you're a nosy old biddy. Get a life of your own and leave others their privacy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



Janeway said:


> Hello Karen, did we get your goat by finding out your true identity? Aren't we smart? You are the embarrassment to KP. You are a nosy old biddy so why don't you get a life and leave KP?
> 
> It was hilarious teasing you about being a gay man! I thought it was great as you played along when I knew you were an old broad who no one wanted to listen to anymore! Thanks for the enjoyment!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess this proves you are not Native American as you claim.



Janeway said:


> How, me an *****.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ignored.



Janeway said:


> Are you ashamed of your heritage? It makes no difference what ethnic group you belong as some of you have slammed me about being an American Indian so I wanted to know the back ground of the lefties. Not one of you have responded!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. You have a lock on that.



Janeway said:


> Where do you come up with all of these questions? Don't you know anything?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"One man's patriot is another man's terrorist. " Gerald Seymour, 'Harry's Game.'


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I guess this proves you are not Native American as you claim.


Say whatever you want as it doesn't matter anymore--still ashamed of your heritage? Me thinks u are a black person who does not want to say it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Nope. You have a lock on that.


How about a dozen cookies? Tea or coffee?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I think you protest too much, which only proves my point


i love it when people quote me. Many days ago I used the quote from Hamlet and here it comes back Yipee!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, as a member of the human of the human race I do find it telling that some folks still feel the need to describe not only their Caucasian heritage but their Nordic coloring as well. Thus far all the conservatives in the thread are apparently blue- and green-eyed blondes--Hitler would be proud.


As they say in the House of Commons....Hear hear!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How, me an *****.


Pure?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You go girl! Fantastic!


Janeway, I am so pleased you have taken an immersion workshop in hip language.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Are you ashamed of your heritage? It makes no difference what ethnic group you belong as some of you have slammed me about being an American Indian so I wanted to know the back ground of the lefties. Not one of you have responded!


Who has slammed you?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Say whatever you want as it doesn't matter anymore--still ashamed of your heritage? Me thinks u are a black person who does not want to say it!


Janeway, I feel the overwhelming need to come out to you....out as what or who I am not sure. What might tantalize you the most?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think you protest too much, which only proves my point


That is a thought that will fester. You never make a point!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You'd be better off telling your friends Cheeky and Bratty. They were the ones that jumped down Off2knit's throat for bringing up the date of the article.


Wrong, I didn't jump down anybody's throat. I simply let Off2knit that the "Obama Watergate" was also old news.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> It says so very much about you that your assumption is that the only reason one has for not answering your questions is embarrassment. The simple truth is that it's none of your business. You want brutal honesty? Here it is: you're a nosy old biddy. Get a life of your own and leave others their privacy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> YIPPEEE, he can put that on the door to his library.


Obama has more class than that and much more humility.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is the beginning of it's downward spiral. What kind of confidence is there in the bill if one of the creators refers to it as a train wreck?


Harry said it could be a trainwreck if not implemented properly.

http://www.thehill.com.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Why is it such a secret? Why would someone be embarrassed about their heritage and not share it so that we can all celebrate our similarities and differences?
> 
> I'll start: Great Grandfather from Holland, Great Grandmother from Germany, Great Grandparents from Ireland. I am white, with freckles, auburn colored hair, green eyes and fairly tall. Am a practicing Catholic, love my country, love my family and love my life.


Who cares?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not me.



BrattyPatty said:


> Who cares?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No thank you.



Janeway said:


> How about a dozen cookies? Tea or coffee?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obama has more class than that and much more humility.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And he's patient, well-educated, intelligent and well-respected throughout the world.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello Karen, did we get your goat by finding out your true identity? Aren't we smart? You are the embarrassment to KP. You are a nosy old biddy so why don't you get a life and leave KP?
> 
> It was hilarious teasing you about being a gay man! I thought it was great as you played along when I knew you were an old broad who no one wanted to listen to anymore! Thanks for the enjoyment!


Why bless your sweet little old heart! Your powers of reasoning and observation are simply amazing.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> i love it when people quote me. Many days ago I used the quote from Hamlet and here it comes back Yipee!


You are not the only one that knows literature, so don't be arrogant and think it is all about quoting you.

If one is being "ignored" then why even respond? Isn't your response acknowledgement that the post exists? May the term "uncle" would be more fitting


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

If Obamacare is so wonderful, why won't the President and the VP be under it's regulations? 

If it is good enough for us, how is it not good enough for them?

choo choo here comes the train wreck


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

All right, I'll come out. I am English. Being from Derbyshire I assumed I was Anglo-Saxon (from the time of Danelaw), but my paternal grandfather came from the Black Country. Then I found a cousin who'd traced that line back to Bristol, so there could be something else again. Our family name comes from a village in Herefordshire, so maybe some Welsh is in the mix. I think some of you are being a bit lazy in not going a bit further back than "Irish" or "Dutch". 

If you ladies would like to have a whip-round and send me about £100, I'd be very happy to have my mitochondrial DNA analysed and put all of your minds at rest.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And he's patient, well-educated, intelligent and well-respected throughout the world.


Thanks for the best laugh I've had in a while. I appreciate your sarcasm.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not at all. But then misunderstanding is a career with you. Cheery day.



thumper5316 said:


> Thanks for the best laugh I've had in a while. I appreciate your sarcasm.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> You are not the only one that knows literature, so don't be arrogant and think it is all about quoting you.
> 
> If one is being "ignored" then why even respond? Isn't your response acknowledgement that the post exists? May the term "uncle" would be more fitting


I did not realize you were ignoring me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who cares?


You have to wonder. I have been puzzling over the number of rightists who have rushed forward in the last twenty-four hours to emphasize not only their ethnicity but their fair coloring as well. Makes me wonder if ugly rumors are spreading within the conservative camp that one of their number is not what she seems, that perhaps a blood relative of Hispanic or African-American heritage has been hiding in a prominent GOP woodpile.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You have to wonder. I have been puzzling over the number of rightists who have rushed forward in the last twenty-four hours to emphasize not only their ethnicity but their fair coloring as well. Makes me wonder if ugly rumors are spreading within the conservative camp that one of their number is not what she seems, that perhaps someone of Hispanic or African-American heritage has been hiding in a prominent GOP woodpile.


 :wink:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> If you ladies would like to have a whip-round and send me about £100, I'd be very happy to have my mitochondrial DNA analysed and put all of your minds at rest.


Well, you're considered a lefty, so I doubt they're very interested.  All the flap about bloodlines and eye color seems to be in response to possible rumors flying around the conservative camp that one of them is hiding something. I've never seen a group so eager to step forward and give the particulars of their race and Aryan coloring--I'd love to know what exactly one of them said to raise the red flag. Maybe someone dwelt a little too lovingly on the subject of fried chicken or watermelon in those endless mind-numbing cooking posts of theirs?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, you're considered a lefty, so I doubt they're very interested.  All the flap about bloodlines and eye color seems to be in response to possible rumors flying around the conservative camp that one of them is hiding something. I've never seen a group so eager to step forward and give the particulars of their race and Aryan coloring--I'd love to know what exactly one of them said to raise the red flag. Maybe someone dwelt a little too lovingly on the subject of fried chicken or watermelon in those endless mind-numbing cooking posts of theirs?


I'm very glad to be considered a lefty, both in handedness and politics. No, I reckon it's because I'm from the Old World and therefore of no account whatsoever. And please, dear conservatives, don't waste your valuable time confirming it, even though I'm sure your comments would be hilarious.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm very glad to be considered a lefty, both in handedness and politics. No, I reckon it's because I'm from the Old World and therefore of no account whatsoever. And please, dear conservatives, don't waste your valuable time confirming it, even though I'm sure your comments would be hilarious.


I'm, by no means, a lefty. Color, nationality, etc. means nothing to me. I judge a person by their actions. Jerks come in all colors and nationalities.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm, by no means, a lefty. Color, nationality, etc. means nothing to me. I judge a person by their actions. Jerks come in all colors and nationalities.


So they do.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Guess Obama had to go to Mexico to get good economic news. Too bad it is not also our news

Maybe it would be a good stimulus to our country if he and the rest of Congress contributed to Obamacare


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Guess Obama had to go to Mexico to get good economic news. Too bad it is not also our news
> 
> Maybe it would be a good stimulus to our country if he and the rest of Congress contributed to Obamacare


And............what are you talking about? Do you have a point you would like to make?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm, by no means, a lefty. Color, nationality, etc. means nothing to me. I judge a person by their actions. Jerks come in all colors and nationalities.


Yes, thumper, you have displayed that about yourself on numerous occasions.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Not at all. But then misunderstanding is a career with you. Cheery day.


My apologies. I was being sarcastic when I posted my response. You must be a bit slow on the uptake. I'll post an alert for you when I am being sarcastic in the future.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Are you ashamed of your heritage? It makes no difference what ethnic group you belong as some of you have slammed me about being an American Indian so I wanted to know the back ground of the lefties. Not one of you have responded!


Janeway, Janeway, Janeway. If it doesn't matter what a person's heritage is, why do you care if people respond? I don't recall anyone who slammed you for being an American Indian. They may have slammed you for something else, but not about that. Show us the insult.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, thumper, you have isplayed that about yourself on numerous occasions.


Huh?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My apologies. I was being sarcastic when I posted my response. You must be a bit slow on the uptake. I'll post an alert for you when I am being sarcastic in the future.


No need to explain, thumper.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Say whatever you want as it doesn't matter anymore--still ashamed of your heritage? Me thinks u are a black person who does not want to say it!


What is this supposed to mean, Janeway? Be very careful, you are skating on thin ice around here as it is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Who has slammed you?


Nobody has.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Israel has launched an air strike at a target in Syria.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Say whatever you want as it doesn't matter anymore--still ashamed of your heritage? Me thinks u are a black person who does not want to say it!


Say I was to admit to being a native Texan of Germanic descent. Overweight from too much fry bread and five children, but a natural blonde. With a doctor husband straight from Taiwan.

So what? Does that make you happy? Feel like you know something you didn't before?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Say I was to admit to being a native Texan of Germanic descent. Overweight from too much fry bread and five children, but a natural blonde. With a doctor husband straight from Taiwan.
> 
> So what? Does that make you happy? Feel like you know something you didn't before?


From some place like Longview, Texas?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

No need to get so specific. It's just an imaginary scenario.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> No need to get so specific. It's just an imaginary scenario.


Interesting answer. It's the fry bread that tipped me off.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Interesting answer. It's the fry bread that tipped me off.


 Yum, I love that stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree! Except for the 'lefty' part.



thumper5316 said:


> I'm, by no means, a lefty. Color, nationality, etc. means nothing to me. I judge a person by their actions. Jerks come in all colors and nationalities.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought 7.5% unemployment is better.



off2knit said:


> Guess Obama had to go to Mexico to get good economic news. Too bad it is not also our news
> 
> Maybe it would be a good stimulus to our country if he and the rest of Congress contributed to Obamacare


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knock knock.



thumper5316 said:


> Huh?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we should all add an imaginary persona for ourselves. I think of myself as a mulatto voodoo queen from New Orleans.



FreedomFries said:


> No need to get so specific. It's just an imaginary scenario.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think we should all add an imaginary persona for ourselves. I think of myself as a mulatto voodoo queen from New Orleans.


I can hear the music...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks for the best laugh I've had in a while. I appreciate your sarcasm.


Delusional, also.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What is this supposed to mean, Janeway? Be very careful, you are skating on thin ice around here as it is.


What is your statement to mean? It sounds like a threat to me.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> I thought 7.5% unemployment is better.


Sorry that is only the percentage of people that don't have jobs and are looking. It does not include those who have stopped looking or the under employed. And even that number is too high. But when you look at the real numbers it is appalling how Obama has failed.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/louiswoodhill/2013/03/10/the-real-story-behind-fridays-unimpressive-unemployment-rate-decline/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No points for progress, eh?



off2knit said:


> Sorry that is only the percentage of people that don't have jobs and are looking. It does not include those who have stopped looking or the under employed. And even that number is too high. But when you look at the real numbers it is appalling how Obama has failed.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/louiswoodhill/2013/03/10/the-real-story-behind-fridays-unimpressive-unemployment-rate-decline/


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

damemary said:


> No points for progress, eh?


http://www.addictinginfo.org/2013/05/03/dow-jones-reaches-new-all-time-high-making-republicans-look-like-fools/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Rocky.



rocky1991 said:


> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2013/05/03/dow-jones-reaches-new-all-time-high-making-republicans-look-like-fools/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What is your statement to mean? It sounds like a threat to me.


If you think that's a threat you should have seen some of the stuff I got from Romney supporters before the election. This is truly nothing in comparison.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And he's patient, well-educated, intelligent and well-respected throughout the world.


And that respect has the protesters in Costa Rica burning his likeness yesterday. Makes sense to me. Keep drinking the Kool Aid.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I think we should all add an imaginary persona for ourselves. I think of myself as a mulatto voodoo queen from New Orleans.


And you would be quite a beautiful woman. Too bad it's only in your imagination.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> No points for progress, eh?


It's not progress if the unemployment numbers do not reflect all unemployed people. Those that have stopped looking are still unemployed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary wrote:
No points for progress, eh?


It's not progress if the unemployment numbers do not reflect all unemployed people. Those that have stopped looking are still unemployed.

soloweygirl

It is progress as the unemployment numbers have never reflected all unemployed people so the comparison is valid. You would be correct in saying that only if the people who stopped looking were included in the last count released before this one. It's just too bad the numbers aren't better. I sure wish all those "job creators" would start creating all those jobs the GOP keeps talking about. Where are they when we need them?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> damemary wrote:
> No points for progress, eh?
> 
> It's not progress if the unemployment numbers do not reflect all unemployed people. Those that have stopped looking are still unemployed.
> ...


Here's an idea....just for the exercise of our imaginations. What would you do , politically, privately, whatever to create jobs in your state?

I have thought dozens of times that I would like to have either a state legislative bill or some private corporation provide the means for every house and apartment building to be refitted with low flush toilets. Now here in California there is always a drought problem and water is a real problem. So providing low flush toilets in houses and apartments would require an increase in manufacturing of toilets (American made so as to create jobs) and installation of the toilets (necessitates plumbers) job creation for more plumbers, but also job training for people who need work. Now whether this is private or public funded I will not go into relative merits/demerits of each, but can you imagine the number jobs over a relative significant period of time? Not to mention the benefit on the environment. Such an idea could be expanded to other areas of manufacturing goods to solve other environmental issues.

The concept is just for brain massage. Any takers?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> If you think that's a threat you should have seen some of the stuff I got from Romney supporters before the election. This is truly nothing in comparison.


Doesn't justify your threat


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> I thought 7.5% unemployment is better.


You thought wrong. That is only the number of people looking for jobs, that does not include the millions that have just stopped looking. It does not include all of the millions of people that are under employed. The number is closer to 13%+ This is unacceptable. In my opinion it is because of increased taxes on small business, over regulation, and obamacare. Even Harry Reid called Obamacare a train wreck.

There has been no budget for almost 5 years. Who would want to want to create jobs with such uncertainty? Don't know the taxes or how Obamacare will affect them. It is really sad when Mexico has a better economy than we do. How is that change working for you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Peacegoddess in MN where I live our technical schools are being "retrofitted" as far as classes go to train people for new types of jobs and also traditional trade jobs and eliminating courses in areas where jobs are going away. There are companies of varying sizes who are working with the technical schools by providing funding to the schools and working with educators so new classes will provide training so students can move right into these new jobs saving a lot of time on the usual learning curve. As I said some are green jobs some traditional but it is a win win situation. The jobs are full time, good paying and the companies don't have to worry about turnover as these new workers are very capable. We have wind farms in MN and I know that is expanding in my state and providing some of the jobs and enables us to construct and operate this new energy source. I know others are being trained or retrained to be able to work on and repair energy efficient appliances and more efficient heating and plumbing systems in homes and businesses. It is only a start but I think a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You thought wrong. That is only the number of people looking for jobs, that does not include the millions that have just stopped looking. It does not include all of the millions of people that are under employed. The number is closer to 13%+ This is unacceptable. In my opinion it is because of increased taxes on small business, over regulation, and obamacare. Even Harry Reid called Obamacare a train wreck.
> 
> There has been no budget for almost 5 years. Who would want to want to create jobs with such uncertainty? Don't know the taxes or how Obamacare will affect them. It is really sad when Mexico has a better economy than we do. How is that change working for you?


Off2knit - You are wrong as far as jobs. The numbers are improving. 
It is progress as the unemployment numbers have never reflected all unemployed people so the comparison is valid. You would be correct in saying that only if the people who stopped looking were included in the last count released before this one. It is too bad the numbers aren't better. I agree with you but I sure wish all those "job creators" would start creating all those jobs the GOP keeps talking about. Where are they when we need them? You are an apologist for those job creators and it is tiring to hear over and over again that it's too scary for them and too uncertain. That's what investors do, take risks and frequently when they take a business loss they just write it off on their taxes so what do they really lose? 
As far as the budget, why don't you ask Congress what they are and aren't doing. It's much easier to once again blame Obama. The President tried to work with Congress in good faith and got nothing. Now that Obama was reelected it was hoped that GOP leaders would try to present something acceptable but no just sit on it and let the sequester take affect. Thank you for that GOP. That's the game the GOP has been playing and is continuing to do so.
Also ACA will not be fully implemented until Jan. 1,2014. It has not affected employers and employees at this point. 
Also, our economy is working much better than Mexico's. If the Mexican economy were so good all the "illegals" would be running back across the border into Mexico. Kind of a no brainer one would think.
At least you admit in your post that it is your personal opinions and they have no basis in facts. Thank you for your honesty.
Yes, things are working but things could be better. I'm very thankful Romney didn't win. We would all have probably been blown right off the map when he started WWIII. No thanks.

Cheeky Blighter
Live, love, laugh and be happy.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Peacegoddess in MN where I live our technical schools are being "retrofitted" as far as classes go to train people for new types of jobs and also traditional trade jobs and eliminating courses in areas where jobs are going away. There are companies of varying sizes who are working with the technical schools by providing funding to the schools and working with educators so new classes will provide training so students can move right into these new jobs saving a lot of time on the usual learning curve. As I said some are green jobs some traditional but it is a win win situation. The jobs are full time, good paying and the companies don't have to worry about turnover as these new workers are very capable. We have wind farms in MN and I know that is expanding in my state and providing some of the jobs and enables us to construct and operate this new energy source. I know others are being trained or retrained to be able to work on and repair energy efficient appliances and more efficient heating and plumbing systems in homes and businesses. It is only a start but I think a huge step in the right direction.


Tech schools are so very necessary for a variety of reasons.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Doesn't justify your threat


I didn't make a threat, I think you automatically responded without knowing who "threatened" you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Nasty once again, but not surprised alas
> 
> You can ignore me if you choose, but you can not ignore the fact that Obama's failure to act as the Commander in Chief allowed 3 Americans to be murdered. He did not send help, instead he took a nap to get ready for a fund raiser.


Wow! Pardon my shock, but I've been computerless for a few days and am catching up on all the news... A US President "allowed" Americans to be killed?? This has never happened before. It is all so new to me I just can't believe it. Are you sure this really happened??? I hope future Presidents won't let any more Americans be killed. We wouldn't want to see a trend get started.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What is your statement to mean? It sounds like a threat to me.


Is your name Janeway? Once agian your unusually large probiscus is dipping into other people's business.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And that respect has the protesters in Costa Rica burning his likeness yesterday. Makes sense to me. Keep drinking the Kool Aid.


That is so unpatriotic of you solowey, but not at all unexpected.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I didn't make a threat, I think you automatically responded without knowing who "threatened" you.


The fact is Andrea , nobody threatend anybody. That's just her trying to get attention again. You can only expect this sort of post from her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like Costa Rica, but they are generally more to the left than I. Are you sure you know what they are protesting?



soloweygirl said:


> And that respect has the protesters in Costa Rica burning his likeness yesterday. Makes sense to me. Keep drinking the Kool Aid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now it's not enough to criticize our politics, our looks are at risk too? You have no sense of humor, but I guess I knew that.



soloweygirl said:


> And you would be quite a beautiful woman. Too bad it's only in your imagination.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is the way unemployment has been measured ad infinitum.



soloweygirl said:


> It's not progress if the unemployment numbers do not reflect all unemployed people. Those that have stopped looking are still unemployed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great thoughts. Sorry my mind doesn't work that way at the moment. Hope we see more ideas.



peacegoddess said:


> Here's an idea....just for the exercise of our imaginations. What would you do , politically, privately, whatever to create jobs in your state?
> 
> I have thought dozens of times that I would like to have either a state legislative bill or some private corporation provide the means for every house and apartment building to be refitted with low flush toilets. Now here in California there is always a drought problem and water is a real problem. So providing low flush toilets in houses and apartments would require an increase in manufacturing of toilets (American made so as to create jobs) and installation of the toilets (necessitates plumbers) job creation for more plumbers, but also job training for people who need work. Now whether this is private or public funded I will not go into relative merits/demerits of each, but can you imagine the number jobs over a relative significant period of time? Not to mention the benefit on the environment. Such an idea could be expanded to other areas of manufacturing goods to solve other environmental issues.
> 
> The concept is just for brain massage. Any takers?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah blah



off2knit said:


> You thought wrong. That is only the number of people looking for jobs, that does not include the millions that have just stopped looking. It does not include all of the millions of people that are under employed. The number is closer to 13%+ This is unacceptable. In my opinion it is because of increased taxes on small business, over regulation, and obamacare. Even Harry Reid called Obamacare a train wreck.
> 
> There has been no budget for almost 5 years. Who would want to want to create jobs with such uncertainty? Don't know the taxes or how Obamacare will affect them. It is really sad when Mexico has a better economy than we do. How is that change working for you?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

New nicknames! Under the heading "Rocks are Smarter:"



Cherf said:


> So, I read some posts by Spoiledbutt and Nothing-like-a-dame.
> 
> Rocks, not to be confused with Rocky, understand more about the unemployment and economy than they do combined.... (on and on and on.)


And she wonders why she's not missed one bit?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She always was slow on the uptick.



FreedomFries said:


> New nicknames! Under the heading "Rocks are Smarter:"
> 
> And she wonders why she's not missed one bit?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And that respect has the protesters in Costa Rica burning his likeness yesterday. Makes sense to me. Keep drinking the Kool Aid.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The fact is Andrea , nobody threatend anybody. That's just her trying to get attention again. You can only expect this sort of post from her.


Really? I thought maybe she'd apologize!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Solowey-Would you please share with us who the protesters were in Costa Rica and why they were protesting? I don't think you know who they were or why they did it. I do know and if you did you wouldn't have bothered putting it out here. More pointless mudslinging that doesn't amount to anything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've heard the most exciting thing. The right has decided to stay away from this post. I guess that means look out 'Only in America' and 'LLOL.' It's just a bad dream. It's just a bad dream.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have noticed that Janeway hasn't been around . Hmmm, maybe she got kicked off.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You thought wrong. That is only the number of people looking for jobs, that does not include the millions that have just stopped looking. It does not include all of the millions of people that are under employed. The number is closer to 13%+ This is unacceptable. In my opinion it is because of increased taxes on small business, over regulation, and obamacare. Even Harry Reid called Obamacare a train wreck.
> 
> There has been no budget for almost 5 years. Who would want to want to create jobs with such uncertainty? Don't know the taxes or how Obamacare will affect them. It is really sad when Mexico has a better economy than we do. How is that change working for you?


The President has a budget. The Repubs wont agree on it even though the president made some changes that he didn't want to. We could have had a budget if it weren't for the right wing obstructionists. Mitch McConnell, Eric Cantor, John Boehner, Ted Cruz, Michele Bachmann and countless others that said they would make Obama a one term president. Now that he is on his second term, it's the same old "say no to everything" the president puts forth.

Go read the whole article on what Harry Reid said. He said it would be a trainwreck if it wasn't implemented properly. You can find at http://www.thehill.com


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The President has a budget. The Repubs wont agree on it even though the president made some changes that he didn't want to. We could have had a budget if it weren't for the right wing obstructionists. Mitch McConnell, Eric Cantor, John Boehner, Ted Cruz, Michele Bachmann and countless others that said they would make Obama a one term president. Now that he is on his second term, it's the same old "say no to everything" the president puts forth.
> 
> Go read the whole article on what Harry Reid said. He said it would be a trainwreck if it wasn't implemented properly. You can find at http://www.thehill.com


They should not agree to that budget because it does not cut the deficit, increases taxes, just to name a few. Why doesn't the Dems agree to the House Budget? That would also work. Seems to me that the Dems are the obstructionists too. Why didn't they pass a budget when Dems controlled the House too during Obama's first two years? Hummmmm?

And yes, many wanted him to be a one term president. But wasn't that the goal of the Dems When Pres. Bush was running for reelection? They took it to the SC to beat him.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> They should not agree to that budget because it does not cut the deficit, increases taxes, just to name a few. Why doesn't the Dems agree to the House Budget? That would also work. Seems to me that the Dems are the obstructionists too. Why didn't they pass a budget when Dems controlled the House too during Obama's first two years? Hummmmm?
> 
> And yes, many wanted him to be a one term president. But wasn't that the goal of the Dems When Pres. Bush was running for reelection? They took it to the SC to beat him.


Have your pals left you to fight this battle alone? You are getting quite hysterical an not in a humorous sort of way. Sure one party is out to make the other party a "one term" president, but they could still work together to get something done. Here and now, we can not get anything done in a cooperative manner. Why is that? Why can't they do anything? Why is there so much obstruction? why did they "hate" Obama so much, even before he stepped foot into the white House?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> why did they "hate" Obama so much, even before he stepped foot into the white House?


Skin color, simple as that. It's no wonder there are so many ads on Fox promoting retirement to Belize. There people with dark skins know their place--carrying trays of drinks for the white quality lounging on the beaches.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Skin color, simple as that. It's no wonder there are so many ads on Fox promoting retirement to Belize. There people with dark skins know their place--carrying trays of drinks for the white quality lounging on the beaches.


Every time I say that, I get accused of being a racist. I'm tired of racists calling me racist.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Actually, they envy your looks. Cherf just stole your avatar.

Interesting, that she chose to steal the palest of the group.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Actually, they envy your looks. Cherf just stole your avatar.
> 
> Interesting, that she chose to steal the palest of the group.


Heehee, how true!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama's personality characteristics (not working well with other's as an example) is what is causing the trouble. He has only himself to blame. Even if (there was not) opposition to begin with, he should have had the skill to overcome his obstacles if he was qualified to be president. 

The guy just cannot do his job.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Even if (there was not) opposition to begin with, he should have had the skill to overcome his obstacles if he was qualified to be president.


Talented though Obama is, I doubt he has the skills of a plastic surgeon or a dermatologist--all necessary if one needs to give oneself a racial makeover.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama's personality characteristics (not working well with other's as an example) is what is causing the trouble. He has only himself to blame. Even if (there was not) opposition to begin with, he should have had the skill to overcome his obstacles if he was qualified to be president.
> 
> The guy just cannot do his job.


Obama can't work well with others??? He has reached out countless times and never once did the obstructionists give an inch--even after I was angry at him for putting SS on the table! Open your eyes!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Obama can't work well with others??? He has reached out countless times and never once did the obstructionists give an inch--even after I was angry at him for putting SS on the table! Open your eyes!


Impossible--all conservative eyes and ears are sealed until 2016.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama's personality characteristics (not working well with other's as an example) is what is causing the trouble. He has only himself to blame. Even if (there was not) opposition to begin with, he should have had the skill to overcome his obstacles if he was qualified to be president.
> 
> The guy just cannot do his job.


Perhaps if his skin color was white he would be able to work with the reps. All you would like is that he just accept the rep philosophy and roll over an give them everything they want. It makes no difference that the reps want to hurt him so much that they actually hurts the American people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama should have overcome any ill feeling against him. I don't think it has anything to do with race at all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama should have overcome any ill feeling against him.


Blame the victim. Nice.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama should have overcome any ill feeling against him. I don't think it has anything to do with race at all.


But you've failed to overcome any ill feeling against you. In fact, you only dig yourself deeper and deeper.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Obama can't work well with others??? He has reached out countless times and never once did the obstructionists give an inch--even after I was angry at him for putting SS on the table! Open your eyes!


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/21/opinion/sunday/dowd-president-obama-is-no-bully-in-the-pulpit.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0recent opinion piece from Maureen Down, NYTtimes

The New York Times' Maureen Dowd blasted President Barack Obama's efforts to moderately expand gun background checks in a column on Sunday after legislation failed to advance in the Senate last week.

How is it that the president won the argument on gun safety with the public and lost the vote in the Senate? Its because he doesnt know how to work the system. And its clear now that he doesnt want to learn, or to even hire some clever people who can tell him how to do it or do it for him.

Its unbelievable that with 90 percent of Americans on his side, he could get only 54 votes in the Senate. It was a glaring example of his weakness in using leverage to get what he wants. No one on Capitol Hill is scared of him.

"When you go into a fight saying youre probably going to lose, youre probably going to lose," she added. Read the column here.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/21/opinion/sunday/dowd-president-obama-is-no-bully-in-the-pulpit.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0recent opinion piece from Maureen Down, NYTtimes
> 
> The New York Times' Maureen Dowd blasted President Barack Obama's efforts to moderately expand gun background checks in a column on Sunday after legislation failed to advance in the Senate last week.
> 
> ...


And the reason is...his fault and not the republicans who do not want to see him WIN anything. I suppose this will be played out in the 2014 elections.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

did you read the whole article or just the part I posted. She has other things to say. 



Who knows what the 2014 elections will bring>


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Now it's not enough to criticize our politics, our looks are at risk too? You have no sense of humor, but I guess I knew that.


I wasn't criticizing, I was giving my opinion on what I thought a Voodoo princess would be. In any movie I have seen where there was a voodoo princess, she was always beautiful. What's your problem? Just can't stop the mean comments I guess. HOW NICE.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Solowey-Would you please share with us who the protesters were in Costa Rica and why they were protesting? I don't think you know who they were or why they did it. I do know and if you did you wouldn't have bothered putting it out here. More pointless mudslinging that doesn't amount to anything.


Do your own research.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

latest news on the fertilizer plant explosion
May 4, 9:49 PM EDT

Texas plant that blew up carried $1M policy

By CHRISTOPHER SHERMAN

McALLEN, Texas (AP) -- The Texas fertilizer plant that exploded last month, killing 14 people, injuring more than 200 others and causing tens of millions of dollars in damage to the surrounding area had only $1 million in liability coverage, lawyers said Saturday.

Tyler lawyer Randy C. Roberts said he and other attorneys who have filed lawsuits against West Fertilizer's owners were told Thursday that the plant carried only $1 million in liability insurance. Brook Laskey, an attorney hired by the plant's insurer to represent West Fertilizer Co., confirmed the amount Saturday in an email to The Associated Press, after the Dallas Morning News first reported it.

"The bottom line is, this lack of insurance coverage is just consistent with the overall lack of responsibility we've seen from the fertilizer plant, starting from the fact that from day one they have yet to acknowledge responsibility," Roberts said.

Roberts said he expects the plant's owner to ask a judge to divide the $1 million in insurance money among the plaintiffs, several of whom he represents, and then file for bankruptcy.

He said he wasn't surprised that the plant was carrying such a small policy.

"It's rare for Texas to require insurance for any kind of hazardous activity," he said. "We have very little oversight of hazardous activities and even less regulation."

On April 17, a fire at the West Fertilizer Co. in West, a town 70 miles south of Dallas, was quickly followed by an earth-shaking explosion that left a 90-foot wide crater and damaged homes, schools and nursing home within a 37-block blast zone. Among those killed were 10 emergency responders.

State and federal investigators haven't determined what caused the blast.

The plant had reported just months before the blast that it had the capacity to store 270 tons of ammonium nitrate, but it was unknown how much was there at the time of the explosion.

Roberts said that even without a conclusive cause, negligence lawsuits can proceed.

"The law allows courts to presume negligence when something happens that would not ordinarily occur but for negligence," Roberts said. "A fire might be an unavoidable accident, but an explosion of this magnitude resulting from a fire is not an unavoidable accident."

Lawyers will look for any other assets the company might have and search for other responsible parties, he said.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The President has a budget. The Repubs wont agree on it even though the president made some changes that he didn't want to. We could have had a budget if it weren't for the right wing obstructionists. Mitch McConnell, Eric Cantor, John Boehner, Ted Cruz, Michele Bachmann and countless others that said they would make Obama a one term president. Now that he is on his second term, it's the same old "say no to everything" the president puts forth.
> 
> Go read the whole article on what Harry Reid said. He said it would be a trainwreck if it wasn't implemented properly. You can find at http://www.thehill.com


BLAH, BLAH, BLAH Same old talking points. Nothing new there.

Harry Reid's answer to the approaching train wreck is to throw more money at it. Throwing any more money at it will not change peoples minds, it will not make it popular.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wasn't criticizing, I was giving my opinion on what I thought a Voodoo princess would be. In any movie I have seen where there was a voodoo princess, she was always beautiful. What's your problem? Just can't stop the mean comments I guess. HOW NICE.


Be a little more truthful. That wasn't exactly what you said or meant, was it?

I quote:

"And you would be quite a beautiful woman. Too bad it's only in your imagination."


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> New nicknames! Under the heading "Rocks are Smarter:"
> 
> And she wonders why she's not missed one bit?


Could not find that thread here on KP, sounds interesting. Or are you trolling again?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter wrote:
Solowey-Would you please share with us who the protesters were in Costa Rica and why they were protesting? I don't think you know who they were or why they did it. I do know and if you did you wouldn't have bothered putting it out here. More pointless mudslinging that doesn't amount to anything.


Do your own research.

soloweygirl

If you would read, solowey I did do my own research. Read about the protesters. They were some college kids. Since when is it big news that some kids burned the American flag, an effigy of Uncle Sam and a picture of Obama? They were then arrested. Was it too slow a news day for you so you had to dig something up of no consequence? Nice try but you disappointed me again.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Could not find that thread here on KP, sounds interesting. Or are you trolling again?


I love your avatar! But your discontent even comes through in the avatar. President Obama is so handsome even you can't take that away. You know what they say about imitation don't you off? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Bless your heart, you tried. 
P.S. Don't you just love Freedom's new avatar, Black Jesus. Love your avatar Freedom! Now we know how Jesus really looked, a handsome dark skinned man.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I wasn't criticizing, I was giving my opinion on what I thought a Voodoo princess would be. In any movie I have seen where there was a voodoo princess, she was always beautiful. What's your problem? Just can't stop the mean comments I guess. HOW NICE.


Ah, so that's where you get your information. The movies. Explains so much. Voodoo princesses, voodoo economics. They're not real. Did you know that?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Ah, so that's where you get your information. The movies. Explains so much. Voodoo princesses, voodoo economics. They're not real. Did you know that?


Fantasy, reality what's the difference? If it sounds good to solowey she posts it. You are too demanding Freedom Fries.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I love your avatar! But your discontent even comes through in the avatar. President Obama is so handsome even you can't take that away. You know what they say about imitation don't you off? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Bless your heart, you tried.
> P.S. Don't you just love Freedom's new avatar, Black Jesus. Love your avatar Freedom! Now we know how Jesus really looked, a handsome dark skinned man.


Handsome, and you think that makes him qualified to be president? Well maybe, President Reagan was a good looking gentleman. But then again, I was not imitating Obama, I was honoring Reagan. Sorry you aren't smart enough to understand the difference.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Handsome, and you think that makes him qualified to be president? Well maybe, President Reagan was a good looking gentleman. But then again, I was not imitating Obama, I was honoring Reagan. Sorry you aren't smart enough to understand the difference.


Ignore, she attempted being clever, again and she may have hurt herself. As usual she blew it. No repeats, off. You should get that looked at you may need medical attention. I know Ingried it is strange but she's always like this :thumbdown: TBBC


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Medical attention, what a bizarre (ignored) response once again. But then again, what else is new? Nothing. But when it comes to unstable my GAS is broken


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama handsome? Wow. He looks like a rat to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

'Bull feathers.' Teddy Roosevelt, past President of USA.



Lukelucy said:


> Obama should have overcome any ill feeling against him. I don't think it has anything to do with race at all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't you sometimes feel like you're conversing with a bully?



susanmos2000 said:


> Blame the victim. Nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> But you've failed to overcome any ill feeling against you. In fact, you only dig yourself deeper and deeper.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Medical attention, what a bizarre (ignored) response once again. But then again, what else is new? Nothing. But when it comes to unstable my GAS is broken


Caught you off! couldn't ignore me could you? I knew you weren't feeling well, is that flatulence painful? Maybe you should open some windows and clear the air.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO we are dealing with a situation never encountered before now. Our Congress, on both sides of the aisle are beholden to lobbyists with very deep pockets, and I think they know where all the bodies are buried. I wish I knew how this will play out. The people will either take back their government, or continue to live with the consequences.



sjrNC said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/21/opinion/sunday/dowd-president-obama-is-no-bully-in-the-pulpit.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0recent opinion piece from Maureen Down, NYTtimes
> 
> The New York Times' Maureen Dowd blasted President Barack Obama's efforts to moderately expand gun background checks in a column on Sunday after legislation failed to advance in the Senate last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't see link to article.



sjrNC said:


> did you read the whole article or just the part I posted. She has other things to say.
> 
> Who knows what the 2014 elections will bring>


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Could not find that thread here on KP, sounds interesting. Or are you trolling again?


No, off you would be the one who is trolling. You just admitted you couldn't find the thread here on KP. That's what trolling is off. How many times to people have to tell you that? I know,Ingried, I know. TBBC


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry. I guess I get used to defending myself.



soloweygirl said:


> I wasn't criticizing, I was giving my opinion on what I thought a Voodoo princess would be. In any movie I have seen where there was a voodoo princess, she was always beautiful. What's your problem? Just can't stop the mean comments I guess. HOW NICE.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The polite thing to do is cite a source when you quote an article.



soloweygirl said:


> Do your own research.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are criminal charges possible in the great state of Texas?



peacegoddess said:


> latest news on the fertilizer plant explosion
> May 4, 9:49 PM EDT
> 
> Texas plant that blew up carried $1M policy
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. Bait and switch.



aw9358 said:


> Be a little more truthful. That wasn't exactly what you said or meant, was it?
> 
> I quote:
> 
> "And you would be quite a beautiful woman. Too bad it's only in your imagination."


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> :thumbup:


Momee do you know what trite means? That would be your post. Way too verbose too.

1.
lacking in freshness or effectiveness because of constant use or excessive repetition; hackneyed; stale: the trite phrases in his letter.
2.
characterized by hackneyed expressions, ideas, etc.: The commencement address was trite and endlessly long.
3.
Archaic. rubbed or worn by use.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And where's your avatar, Lucy?



Lukelucy said:


> Obama handsome? Wow. He looks like a rat to me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama handsome? Wow. He looks like a rat to me.


Oh, lukelucy you make me laugh. I know what your real problem is and so do you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

And where's your avatar, Lucy?

Lukelucy wrote:
Obama handsome? Wow. He looks like a rat to me.

Enjoy every day. Your happiness depends on you. My mother.

Lukelucy wanted the one off is using so now she has to find her own but maybe off will share. I will be waiting with baited breath to see what happens next damemary. Not :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama's personality characteristics (not working well with other's as an example) is what is causing the trouble. He has only himself to blame. Even if (there was not) opposition to begin with, he should have had the skill to overcome his obstacles if he was qualified to be president.
> 
> The guy just cannot do his job.


He is doing his job just fine. It is not his job to tell Congress to do theirs. That task belongs to the Speaker of the House, who can't control the house obviously. It's not his job to make things easier for you, make all of your problems disappear, or fix everything that is broken.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> BLAH, BLAH, BLAH Same old talking points. Nothing new there.
> 
> Harry Reid's answer to the approaching train wreck is to throw more money at it. Throwing any more money at it will not change peoples minds, it will not make it popular.


That doesn't matter, solowey. It is law. Popular or not.
And the acidic remarks from you are nothing new either.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Could not find that thread here on KP, sounds interesting. Or are you trolling again?


Keep looking, you'll find it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Handsome, and you think that makes him qualified to be president? Well maybe, President Reagan was a good looking gentleman. But then again, I was not imitating Obama, I was honoring Reagan. Sorry you aren't smart enough to understand the difference.


Well, your avatar is of Obama. Of course he is qualified to be president! He IS president. The American people think he is, so much that they elected him twice and the second time he won by a landslide. Your attempt at humor sucks.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, your avatar is of Obama. Of course he is qualified to be president! He IS president. The American people think he is, so much that they elected him twice and the second time he won by a landslide. Your attempt at humor sucks.[/quo
> 
> Being president doesn't make him qualified. Getting a Nobel Peace Prize did not qualify him for getting one either


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Keep looking, you'll find it.


She'll fit right in.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > Well, your avatar is of Obama. Of course he is qualified to be president! He IS president. The American people think he is, so much that they elected him twice and the second time he won by a landslide. Your attempt at humor sucks.[/quo
> ...


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

PS: Bratty, wish I had the time to troll like you, Rocky and others. But if I did that, I would be breaking the rules, and that would be wrong.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh be careful, your hate is showing. Why isn't he qualified?


This should be good.

p.s.

The constitutional reality that the Haters have to explain away:

Qualifications for the Office of President

Age and Citizenship requirements - US Constitution, Article II, Section 1

No person except a natural born citizen, or a citizen of the United States, at the time of the adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the office of President; neither shall any person be eligible to that office who shall not have attained to the age of thirty-five years, and been fourteen years a resident within the United States.

Nowhere do I see the words "And Off2Knit must like." Ain't reality a treat?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> PS: Bratty, wish I had the time to troll like you, Rocky and others. But if I did that, I would be breaking the rules, and that would be wrong.


I didn't realize you were so concerned about breaking rules. You coulda' fooled me!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Notice how off2knit changes the subject when she can't give a valid answer to a question?
I asked why Obama isn't qualified to be President and that's the answer I get. Trolling! Geez. 


BTW, you asked where the thread was.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I guess off2knit ran away. But she'll be back to look inane once again.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I should have said is not as qualified as other presidents. I would have preferred someone that had international experience, or military service or was a state governor or had more experience in Congress than as community organizer. 

Amazing though you stated the Constitutional minimal requirements, but failed to list a resume that would support his qualifications beyond his age and citizenship. That is a sad commentary on his qualifications


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I should have said is not as qualified as other presidents. I would have preferred someone that had international experience, or military service or was a state governor or had more experience in Congress than as community organizer.
> 
> Amazing though you stated the Constitutional minimal requirements, but failed to list a resume that would support his qualifications beyond his age and citizenship. That is a sad commentary on his qualifications


No it is a sad spin on your part. You made a statement and I asked you why. Therefore it is up to you to answer the question about your statement. Here you try to turn the tables,
AGAIN! Why isn't Obama qualified to be president?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, I guess she can't answer the question afterall!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I should have said is not as qualified as other presidents. I would have preferred someone that had international experience, or military service or was a state governor or had more experience in Congress than as community organizer.
> 
> Amazing though you stated the Constitutional minimal requirements, but failed to list a resume that would support his qualifications beyond his age and citizenship. That is a sad commentary on his qualifications


Opinions are like anuses. We've each got one.

Ain't it a shame that yours don't work?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off is good at slinging it but when you ask her anything she runs back to the VA outback. She has opinions based on nothing and that's all she's got. Somebodies racism is showing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I think off's feeble attempt at posting her new avatar may be a case of "black envy", LOLL envy or maybe both. She just wants to belong. It was probably pretty shocking seeing Black Jesus too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think off's feeble attempt at posting her new avatar may be a case of "black envy", LOLL envy or maybe both. She just wants to belong. It was probably pretty shocking seeing Black Jesus too.


Well God did say he made man in his own image. He didn't state a color.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think off's feeble attempt at posting her new avatar may be a case of "black envy", LOLL envy or maybe both. She just wants to belong. It was probably pretty shocking seeing Black Jesus too.


Beautiful, ain't He?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Beautiful, ain't He?


Yes, He is!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, He is!


Praise the Lord and Amen! I was blessed to find the image.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, He is!


Praise the Lord and Amen! I was blessed to find such a perfect image.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think God has a sense of humor. What's going to happen if all of the racial intolerants get to the pearly gates only to see that God is not white?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > Well, your avatar is of Obama. Of course he is qualified to be president! He IS president. The American people think he is, so much that they elected him twice and the second time he won by a landslide. Your attempt at humor sucks.[/quo
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> PS: Bratty, wish I had the time to troll like you, Rocky and others. But if I did that, I would be breaking the rules, and that would be wrong.


Troll? Me? How did I get involved in this? Do you know something about me that I don't?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Troll? Me? How did I get involved in this? Do you know something about me that I don't?


Don't worry, Rocky. It's a new word she learned last week.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Obviously, your opinion is out of wack. (Technical engineering term.)



off2knit said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > Well, your avatar is of Obama. Of course he is qualified to be president! He IS president. The American people think he is, so much that they elected him twice and the second time he won by a landslide. Your attempt at humor sucks.[/quo
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it breaking the rules that is wrong or getting caught in it, in your opinion?



off2knit said:


> PS: Bratty, wish I had the time to troll like you, Rocky and others. But if I did that, I would be breaking the rules, and that would be wrong.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Reality is a treat indeed.



FreedomFries said:


> This should be good.
> 
> p.s.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They all run to the right door?



BrattyPatty said:


> I think God has a sense of humor. What's going to happen if all of the racial intolerants get to the pearly gates only to see that God is not white?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think God has a sense of humor. What's going to happen if all of the racial intolerants get to the pearly gates only to see that God is not white?


Matthew had something to say about that:

21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.

22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?

23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Notice how off2knit changes the subject when she can't give a valid answer to a question?
> I asked why Obama isn't qualified to be President and that's the answer I get. Trolling! Geez.
> 
> BTW, you asked where the thread was.


Didn't run away, I have a life. Only the arrogant would think that other's entire world revolve around answering or replying to the questions or remarks.

Trolling, I do not understand how I am trolling if the thread I asked about is on KP?

Nobel Peace Prize....found this interesting:

http://www.thefinaledition.com/article/nobel-committee-asks-obama-nicely-to-return-peace-prize.html


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think off's feeble attempt at posting her new avatar may be a case of "black envy", LOLL envy or maybe both. She just wants to belong. It was probably pretty shocking seeing Black Jesus too.


Do you mean Jesus was not blond and blue eyed?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Didn't run away, I have a life. Only the arrogant would think that other's entire world revolve around answering or replying to the questions or remarks.
> 
> Trolling, I do not understand how I am trolling if the thread I asked about is on KP?
> 
> ...


Off2knit..........that piece of journalism......s not real, it is " satire with teeth". Not a real story but Satire.........guess you missed that.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

So much for the most transparent administration.....

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/03/obama-daughters-are-paid-staff-2608180.html

Guess the Sequestration does not affect the First Family. Guess the tax payers are paying for vacations that the Obamas should be paying themselves.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> So much for the most transparent administration.....
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/03/obama-daughters-are-paid-staff-2608180.html
> 
> Guess the Sequestration does not affect the First Family. Guess the tax payers are paying for vacations that the Obamas should be paying themselves.


The Obama daughters were not listed as Senior Staff -- that only designates the area of the plane where they were seated," says the official. "The Air Force categorizes the passengers by compartment on the plane." (Media Matters For American)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Why don't you give it a rest, Offnit? Two strikes in a row--how pathetic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Same difference. They get away with murder. 
Also, I am sick of BObama blaming everyone else - he has been on TV and that is all he does. Poor thing. He is such a "victim" - Ha!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Headline of "Gossip, News, Journalism" with a statement that the members were drunk when they voted.

Now WHY would anyone question your source? Are you intent upon proving you are biased? Dearie, we know that already.



off2knit said:


> Didn't run away, I have a life. Only the arrogant would think that other's entire world revolve around answering or replying to the questions or remarks.
> 
> Trolling, I do not understand how I am trolling if the thread I asked about is on KP?
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same difference. They get away with murder.


This from a woman who has expressed a public wish that a bomb be dropped on our President's head?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This charming link is accompanied with a McAffee warning. I'll have to skip this charmer. TBBC Ingried, help!!!



off2knit said:


> So much for the most transparent administration.....
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/03/obama-daughters-are-paid-staff-2608180.html
> 
> Guess the Sequestration does not affect the First Family. Guess the tax payers are paying for vacations that the Obamas should be paying themselves.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You misinterpreting - again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

From this moment forward, I think it would be fair to totally ignore all posts from this person. Opinions, please.



susanmos2000 said:


> Why don't you give it a rest, Offnit? Two strikes in a row--how pathetic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sic



Lukelucy said:


> Same difference. They get away with murder.
> Also, I am sick of BObama blaming everyone else - he has been on TV and that is all he does. Poor thing. He is such a "victim" - Ha!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

TBBC



Lukelucy said:


> You misinterpreting - again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You misinterpreting - again.


Are you addressing me? Just on the off chance I'll jog your memory by reprinting your charming and oh-so Christian post.

They bombed Israel while Obama is there. Too bad they missed him. (Lukelucy 3/21/13)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> From this moment forward, I think it would be fair to totally ignore all posts from this person. Opinions, please.


Agree--at least until she stops relying on those inane sources.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree--at least until she stops relying on those inane sources.


But what else does she have?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> But what else does she have?


Are we discussing likelucy? She is like a black cloud. The most negative person I have come across, with nothing of value to add to a conversation. I think ignoring her is best.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Didn't run away, I have a life. Only the arrogant would think that other's entire world revolve around answering or replying to the questions or remarks.
> 
> Trolling, I do not understand how I am trolling if the thread I asked about is on KP?
> 
> ...


Off2knit--we've told you over and over---ask your friends about the other thread.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Please, PLEASE ignore me. It would make me VERY happy. Thank you!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well God did say he made man in his own image. He didn't state a color.


How about in her own image?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think God has a sense of humor. What's going to happen if all of the racial intolerants get to the pearly gates only to see that God is not white?


Or a woman?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Or a woman?


Why not? Even though, truthfully, I'd say that God far transcends such limits, He/She certainly is as much female as male.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Didn't run away, I have a life. Only the arrogant would think that other's entire world revolve around answering or replying to the questions or remarks.
> 
> Trolling, I do not understand how I am trolling if the thread I asked about is on KP?
> 
> ...


Satire can be fun.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Satire can be fun.


Quoting it as "truth", questionable.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> So much for the most transparent administration.....
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/03/obama-daughters-are-paid-staff-2608180.html
> 
> Guess the Sequestration does not affect the First Family. Guess the tax payers are paying for vacations that the Obamas should be paying themselves.


Off2Knit,

I read the congressional rules (you can google rules on presidential travel) on Presidents' funding /spending on family vacations etc. Really long paper, but the gist of it is that the actual vacation expenses such as housing, food, etc is paid by the individual president out of his pocket. The transportation must be on Air Force I, but the family members transported must reimburse the public for the flight cost. So, essentially only the president's cost are funded by tax money.

Hope this helps you. I hope you have an equal amount of concern for the horrible acts of sexual assault that are perpetrated on female military members by male soldiers as you are by the cost of president's vacation travel.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you addressing me? Just on the off chance I'll jog your memory by reprinting your charming and oh-so Christian post.
> 
> They bombed Israel while Obama is there. Too bad they missed him. (Lukelucy 3/21/13)


According to Jay Carney, that is old news. So get over it


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Especially when the target doesn't get it.



peacegoddess said:


> Satire can be fun.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The acts of rape in our military on our soldiers! Where is the outrage and calls for investigation there? Sorry to mention it, but what would be the reaction if male soldiers were raped? Think about it.



peacegoddess said:


> Off2Knit,
> 
> I read the congressional rules (you can google rules on presidential travel) on Presidents' funding /spending on family vacations etc. Really long paper, but the gist of it is that the actual vacation expenses such as housing, food, etc is paid by the individual president out of his pocket. The transportation must be on Air Force I, but the family members transported must reimburse the public for the flight cost. So, essentially only the president's cost are funded by tax money.
> 
> Hope this helps you. I hope you have an equal amount of concern for the horrible acts of sexual assault that are perpetrated on female military members by male soldiers as you are by the cost of president's vacation travel.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well God did say he made man in his own image. He didn't state a color.


I think you need to need to do a little independent Bible study to find out what the meaning of "in his image" means. Your ignorance is showing.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please, PLEASE ignore me. It would make me VERY happy. Thank you!


We try dear, but like that of the locusts now swarming the East Coast your hormone-driven clicking and buzzing is hard to block out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Susan,

I am sure you can try harder. I will appreciate it. Thank you so much for your efforts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Didn't run away, I have a life. Only the arrogant would think that other's entire world revolve around answering or replying to the questions or remarks.
> 
> Trolling, I do not understand how I am trolling if the thread I asked about is on KP?
> 
> ...


You still haven't answered why Obama is not qualified to be President.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> So much for the most transparent administration.....
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/2013/03/obama-daughters-are-paid-staff-2608180.html
> 
> Guess the Sequestration does not affect the First Family. Guess the tax payers are paying for vacations that the Obamas should be paying themselves.


You still haven't answered why Obama is not qualified to be President.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I think you need to need to do a little independent Bible study to find out what the meaning of "in his image" means. Your ignorance is showing.


I have already. Do you not recognize satire when you see it? 
Obviously not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same difference. They get away with murder.
> Also, I am sick of BObama blaming everyone else - he has been on TV and that is all he does. Poor thing. He is such a "victim" - Ha!


Who have they murdered, Lukelucy?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> According to Jay Carney, that is old news. So get over it


Why isn't Obama qualified to be president?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Very interesting article. Where do we find $648 million to buy Russian helicopters for Afghanistan? Remember the sequester.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/18/AR2010061805630.html


Money. It's all about the money. How about the safety of our
troops.Does that count?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is doing his job just fine. It is not his job to tell Congress to do theirs. That task belongs to the Speaker of the House, who can't control the house obviously. It's not his job to make things easier for you, make all of your problems disappear, or fix everything that is broken.


It is if he wants Congress to work together. It is not his job to divide the country with his us vs them attitude. He needs to take on the role of leader of this country. He should try it, it might just work and enable Congress to get things done.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh be careful, your hate is showing. Why isn't he qualified?
> Once again the majority of the American people disagree with you.


He won by a few million votes, it hardly constitutes a majority. It is no where near the landslide victory you claim. I guess puffing him up like this makes what he is doing better in your eyes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is if he wants Congress to work together. It is not his job to divide the country with his us vs them attitude. He needs to take on the role of leader of this country. He should try it, it might just work and enable Congress to get things done.


It is not his job to make Congress work together. That is what the Speaker of the House is there for. 
Only the voters of both parties can create a congress that will work together, and that is by their vote.
The attitude started with the Obstructionist Republican Party vowing to block everything he proposes. You can't change the facts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Who wants to restate the obvious. There are many reasons why BO is not a good president. Boring to repeat.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No it is a sad spin on your part. You made a statement and I asked you why. Therefore it is up to you to answer the question about your statement. Here you try to turn the tables,
> AGAIN! Why isn't Obama qualified to be president?


He has no international experience, no military experience, no business experience, was at best a part-time, wishy-washy Senator who voted present instead of taking an actual position on the vote at hand. Everything he has done doesn't show leadership ability.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Opinions are like anuses. We've each got one.
> 
> Ain't it a shame that yours don't work?


How nice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Soloweygirl,

You are right on target. Thank you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He won by a few million votes, it hardly constitutes a majority. It is no where near the landslide victory you claim. I guess puffing him up like this makes what he is doing better in your eyes.


5 million is a lot of votes. I don't need to "puff " him up.
You have to get over the fact that he won and move on.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Who wants to restate the obvious. There are many reasons why BO is not a good president. Boring to repeat.


Who asked you??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You need to try harder to ignore me. You can do it, you can do it, you can do it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He has no international experience, no military experience, no business experience, was at best a part-time, wishy-washy Senator who voted present instead of taking an actual position on the vote at hand. Everything he has done doesn't show leadership ability.


Just like Ronald Reagan and George Bush?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is not his job to make Congress work together. That is what the Speaker of the House is there for.
> Only the voters of both parties can create a congress that will work together, and that is by their vote.
> The attitude started with the Obstructionist Republican Party vowing to block everything he proposes. You can't change the facts.


Other Presidents have brought Congress together. Why can't Obama? Clinton did it numerous times. He knows there is a problem between the parties, yet he fuels the fire instead of bringing the sides together. Clinton needs to teach Obama the art of compromise. It's all about LEADERSHIP. A quality Obama lacks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Just like Ronald Reagan and George Bush?


They both had the leadership qualities, which Obama lacks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He has no international experience, no military experience, no business experience, was at best a part-time, wishy-washy Senator who voted present instead of taking an actual position on the vote at hand. Everything he has done doesn't show leadership ability.


We can say the same about McConnel, Cantor and Boehner.

BTW this question was directed to off2knit.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Other Presidents have brought Congress together. Why can't Obama? Clinton did it numerous times. He knows there is a problem between the parties, yet he fuels the fire instead of bringing the sides together. Clinton needs to teach Obama the art of compromise. It's all about LEADERSHIP. A quality Obama lacks.


This has been argued so many times.He has compromised on the budget numerous times.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I think you need to need to do a little independent Bible study to find out what the meaning of "in his image" means. Your ignorance is showing.


Is there anything more blasphemous than trying to cut the infite God down to the limitations to fit a tiny little mind like yours? If so, I pray never to see it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They both had the leadership qualities, which Obama lacks.


The leader of George Bush was Cheney. He did as he was told.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We can say the same about McConnel, Cantor and Boehner.
> 
> BTW this question was directed to off2knit.


So? Since when have you not butted in when a question was posed to someone else?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Soloweygirl,

Right on target, again. Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This has been argued so many times.He has compromised on the budget numerous times.


Such compromising that his budgets weren't even brought up in the Senate? If he did compromise, why wasn't a budget passed? It's hardly the House's fault. They have passed a budget every year, the Senate - NO? Who are the real obstructionists?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Just like Ronald Reagan and George Bush?


Actually, the amusing fact is that the most highly qualified President in terms of exactly the factors they listed was Herbert Hoover. Mining engineer, business experience, international experience, cabinet experience. How'd that one work out?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Such compromising that his budgets weren't even brought up in the Senate? If he did compromise, why wasn't a budget passed? It's hardly the House's fault. They have passed a budget every year, the Senate - NO? Who are the real obstructionists?


The Tea pots?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> 5 million is a lot of votes. I don't need to "puff " him up.
> You have to get over the fact that he won and move on.


Just like Cherf moved on, so very quickly. It looks as if a couple hours in blackface was the most she could tolerate before reasserting her whiteness. The surprise is overwhelming.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Such compromising that his budgets weren't even brought up in the Senate? If he did compromise, why wasn't a budget passed? It's hardly the House's fault. They have passed a budget every year, the Senate - NO? Who are the real obstructionists?


The Republicans of course! And that embarassing addition they have called the Tea Party.
If the senate did not vote on the budget, it is because the Congress butchered it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Just like Ronald Reagan and George Bush?


President Bush had military experience, business experience and was the Governor of one of the largest states. Pretty good resume.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> President Bush had military experience, business experience and was the Governor of one of the largest states. Pretty good resume.


The Texas Air National Guard? There is a question as to whether he actually fulfilled his obligation or not.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

off2knit said:


> President Bush had military experience, business experience and was the Governor of one of the largest states. Pretty good resume.


How quickly people forget the National Guard debacle.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> President Bush had military experience, business experience and was the Governor of one of the largest states. Pretty good resume.


Your sense of humor is almost as good as some of the lefties and weirdos around here. Congratulations.:mrgreen: Bush was and remains the brain dead offspring of an intelligent and capable father who supported his run for President because he was the older son. Jeb Bush is the current member of the Bush family with any appreciable amount of brains. Check it out. :hunf:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama will go down in history worse than Bush.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama will go down in history worse than Bush.


I just love these so-called political topics. Humor abounds and many a person, such as yourself, reduces me to belly laughihging until I remember you're actually being serious.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama will go down in history worse than Bush.


Until the next worse president comes along.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Of course. But, he's pretty bad.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> 5 million is a lot of votes. I don't need to "puff " him up.
> You have to get over the fact that he won and move on.


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You could keep quiet. You can do it. You can do it. You can do it. Just repeat, "I think I can."



Lukelucy said:


> You need to try harder to ignore me. You can do it, you can do it, you can do it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wrong. IMHO it is the current political climate that makes it impossible.



soloweygirl said:


> Other Presidents have brought Congress together. Why can't Obama? Clinton did it numerous times. He knows there is a problem between the parties, yet he fuels the fire instead of bringing the sides together. Clinton needs to teach Obama the art of compromise. It's all about LEADERSHIP. A quality Obama lacks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In your opinion.



soloweygirl said:


> They both had the leadership qualities, which Obama lacks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> President Bush had military experience, business experience and was the Governor of one of the largest states. Pretty good resume.


Ask the woman a question with substance and she can't answer it. Why is Obama unqualified to be the President of the United States?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Until the next worse president comes along.


Won't be long--Jeb Bush is already revving his engine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, he is. From what I read he is not that bad. But, I don't really know anything about him.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he is. From what I read he is not that bad. But, I don't really know anything about him.


I do: as Governor, twenty-one executions under his belt--two of them (Allen Lee Davis and Ángel Nieves Díaz) horribly botched. Appears to have been cloned from Big Brother Dubya.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Wrong. IMHO it is the current political climate that makes it impossible.


I do agree it is the political climate. Despite what some believe, there are people who dislike Obama because he is African-American. I know a couple of people who actually admitted that to me. For that reason alone, they will not support him. And, I am sure there were/are some African-Americans who did not like supporting Caucasian presidents. The one thing that no one can take away From President Obama is that he broke the glass ceiling - he became the first African-American President of the United States - not just one term but for two! That to me, is a huge success.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ask the woman a question with substance and she can't answer it. Why is Obama unqualified to be the President of the United States?


Pick me, pick me (hand in air - waving). He is qualified - as qualified as any ever has been!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he is. From what I read he is not that bad. But, I don't really know anything about him.


I don't know anything either. But Barbara Bush did say in an interview that she hopes he reconsiders and doesn't run. It has become so contentious to be president.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I hope he does not run. Every time we plant a Bush in office, we grow a war in the Middle East.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope he does not run. Every time we plant a Bush in office, we grow a war in the Middle East.


 :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

cherf said:


> My friends, Please completely IGNORE she and her servants who is Satan. Do not be tempted to respond or be drawn into the lair. She quotes scripture only to tempt you to deny your God. Remove yourself from the evil and the devil; she has no eternity or truth. She will reap that she sows.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to mention, what an old bore and coward she is, repeats herself over and over and thinks she is clever; yet has no clue of the world around her nor the meaning or application of the Scripture verses she likes to quote often. Never a good word for anyone including her servants in their passion to spew evil.
> 
> ...


How funny! Poor little Cherfie. Can't get her coven to "Run From Satan on the Other Side." Can't even keep herself from addressing herself to me and following my every post. Too bad you got yourself kicked off. Not being allowed to post here just flames your fat posterior, doesn't it? Well, bless your heart, but you're not worth any more of my time.



theyarnlady said:


> It would seem that flaky fudge bottom does not like her name, so from now on will call freaky fulminate. That is so much nicer sounding too.


Oh, Yarnlady, you can call me any name your tiny brain can cook up. I'm gone.

Bye bye!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> How funny! Poor little Cherfie. Can't get her coven to "Run From Satan on the Other Side." Can't even keep herself from addressing herself to me and following my every post. Too bad you got yourself kicked off. Not being allowed to post here just flames your fat posterior, doesn't it? Well, bless your heart, but you're not worth any more of my time, loser.
> 
> And Yarnlady, you can call me any name your tiny brain can cook up. I'm gone.
> 
> Bye bye!


Are Cheryl and Pam misbehaving again, Freedom Fries?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are Cheryl and Pam misbehaving again, Freedom Fries?


No, worse. They're boring me. The worst they've got is sad and repetitive. I'm feeling too sorry for the losers to waste any more time on their antics. Sorry, but you're always welcome to come on over to Ravelry. Cheers and God bless!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Oh, Yarnlady, you can call me any name your tiny brain can cook up. I'm gone.
> 
> Bye bye!


Uhhmmm...??Cherf? Run from Satan? What in the world are you talking about? I mean, like, wow, I get you have a penchant for weird posts, almost as bad as my own, but I just hate being confused... Maybe I'm just having a senior moment...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm about ready to change my avatar to another African-American woman of talent and i was wondering if anyone has guessed who my current avatar is. It's a real easy one. Think Elvis...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm about ready to change my avatar to another African-American woman of talent and i was wondering if anyone has guessed who my current avatar is. It's a real easy one. Think Elvis...


Presley?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But his Mom, brains of the family that she is, has said it's time to give someone else a chance to run.



susanmos2000 said:


> Won't be long--Jeb Bush is already revving his engine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then, if I may inquire, if you don't know anything about him, what isn't bad about him? His last name?



Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he is. From what I read he is not that bad. But, I don't really know anything about him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I do agree it is the political climate. Despite what some believe, there are people who dislike Obama because he is African-American. I know a couple of people who actually admitted that to me. For that reason alone, they will not support him. And, I am sure there were/are some African-Americans who did not like supporting Caucasian presidents. The one thing that no one can take away From President Obama is that he broke the glass ceiling - he became the first African-American President of the United States - not just one term but for two! That to me, is a huge success.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> No, worse. They're boring me. The worst they've got is sad and repetitive. I'm feeling too sorry for the losers to waste any more time on their antics. Sorry, but you're always welcome to come on over to Ravelry. Cheers and God bless!


Don't stay away for too long Freedom. I love having you here with us. You have your own unique way of dealing with people, a certain finesse that you don't see too often. We are richer for your presence. Cheers!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like McCain and his cronies think we should jump right in to Syria and get ourselves into another war. Just what we need.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl wrote:
Such compromising that his budgets weren't even brought up in the Senate? If he did compromise, why wasn't a budget passed? It's hardly the House's fault. They have passed a budget every year, the Senate - NO? Who are the real obstructionists?


The Tea pots?

rocky1991


Rocky it's never their fault that there isn't a budget. They learn in Obama Bashing 101, It's always Obama's fault. Clones are very easy to train and once trained they can operate on auto pilot.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You got that right, Cheeky!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> soloweygirl wrote:
> Such compromising that his budgets weren't even brought up in the Senate? If he did compromise, why wasn't a budget passed? It's hardly the House's fault. They have passed a budget every year, the Senate - NO? Who are the real obstructionists?
> 
> The Tea pots?
> ...


Again with the name calling. But I guess that is your Bush Bashing Playbook. But if Carney and the Administration thinks Benghazi is old news,and should not be discussed, then so should your continued bashing of Bush which is even older news.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> But his Mom, brains of the family that she is, has said it's time to give someone else a chance to run.


i am waiting for one of the daughters to get a brain, go rougue, and run as a green party member. I have a rich fantasy life.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Again with the name calling. But I guess that is your Bush Bashing Playbook. But if Carney and the Administration thinks Benghazi is old news,and should not be discussed, then so should your continued bashing of Bush which is even older news.


Wow, you really give Carney a lot of clout, being that is only the White House Press Secretary. Benghazi, Benghazi, Benghazi........ Why isn't Obama qualified to be the president?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like your mind!



peacegoddess said:


> i am waiting for one of the daughters to get a brain, go rougue, and run as a green party member. I have a rich fantasy life.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here's a link to Colbert's video clips on the Benghazi hearings. Interesting.....

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/423207/january-24-2013/benghazi-attack-hearing


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Republicans of course! And that embarassing addition they have called the Tea Party.
> If the senate did not vote on the budget, it is because the Congress butchered it.


The Senate is part of Congress. How could the Senate vote on a budget (except this year) if they never brought it up for a vote? How is that not obstructing Congress?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I do agree it is the political climate. Despite what some believe, there are people who dislike Obama because he is African-American. I know a couple of people who actually admitted that to me. For that reason alone, they will not support him. And, I am sure there were/are some African-Americans who did not like supporting Caucasian presidents. The one thing that no one can take away From President Obama is that he broke the glass ceiling - he became the first African-American President of the United States - not just one term but for two! That to me, is a huge success.


But at what cost? This country is on a downward spiral. The economy is just stagnating, with no real hope for improvement. With all the money thrown at it, we should have at least a 3-4% growth rate. We are at a measly 1-1.5%, if that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Senate is part of Congress. How could the Senate vote on a budget (except this year) if they never brought it up for a vote? How is that not obstructing Congress?


I don't give Civics lessons, solowey. look it up!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> soloweygirl wrote:
> Such compromising that his budgets weren't even brought up in the Senate? If he did compromise, why wasn't a budget passed? It's hardly the House's fault. They have passed a budget every year, the Senate - NO? Who are the real obstructionists?
> 
> The Tea pots?
> ...


Describing you and yours again, I see. If ever there was a more accurate description. Keep drinking the kool aid.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonder if they need a cookie with their kool aid?

Wonder if the lib clones like the same flavor of kool aid, or is that their idea of rugged individualism by drinking a different flavor?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> But at what cost? This country is on a downward spiral. The economy is just stagnating, with no real hope for improvement. With all the money thrown at it, we should have at least a 3-4% growth rate. We are at a measly 1-1.5%, if that.


I disagree we are on a downward spiral. Dow was up today - our housing market is rebounding and in the South, Fortune 500 companies are relocating here and our unemployment is down. Not every state is seeing this trend by overall, things are improving. And it is not what the President is or isn't doing - it's how businesses perceive the economy. I have 3 tenants renewing and expanding and my building is at 81% occupied. I talk with business owners quite a bit and I talk with real estate developers and we are starting to build again. That's a positive sign.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Wonder if they need a cookie with their kool aid?
> 
> Wonder if the lib clones like the same flavor of kool aid, or is that their idea of rugged individualism by drinking a different flavor?


Nah, we all want to be exactly the same. What's Kool Aid?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Kool Aid is a powdered drink mix. It was used by Jim Jones in Guyana to kill hungreds of people after poisoning it.
Off2knit drinks way too much of it.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Kool Aid is a powdered drink mix. It was used by Jim Jones in Guyana to kill hungreds of people after poisoning it.
> Off2knit drinks way too much of it.


Sounds lovely. Surely not full of sugar? I think I'll stick to water, thanks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Sounds lovely. Surely not full of sugar? I think I'll stick to water, thanks.


Me too!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Nah, we all want to be exactly the same. What's Kool Aid?


To add to what BrattyPatty told you about Kool Aid, it's been around here in the US for at least 60 years. Just take two quarts of water, two cups of sugar and a packet of Kool Aid powder in the flavor of your choice and you're off to sugar-induced hyper-activity. Us baby-boomers all probably drank way too much of it as kids. Singling any one person out for excessive Kool Aid consumption doesn't say anything important enough to bother with.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> To add to what BrattyPatty told you about Kool Aid, it's been around here in the US for at least 60 years. Just take two quarts of water, two cups of sugar and a packet of Kool Aid powder in the flavor of your choice and you're off to sugar-induced hyper-activity. Us baby-boomers all probably drank way too much of it as kids. Singling any one person out for excessive Kool Aid consumption doesn't say anything important enough to bother with.


TWO cups of sugar in two pints?? Shouldn't be legal. Thank goodness I never gave my children any Coke or fizzy drinks. They still prefer water.

I see all kinds of references to Kool Aid here. Is it really used for dyeing or is that a joke?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> TWO cups of sugar in two pints?? Shouldn't be legal. Thank goodness I never gave my children any Coke or fizzy drinks. They still prefer water.
> 
> I see all kinds of references to Kool Aid here. Is it really used for dyeing or is that a joke?


I don't know about all the popular dying methods Kool Aid is used for, but a few years ago it was popular with teenagers as hair dye, of all things. Maybe because it was cheap and easy to wash out. Sodas like Coca Cola have one teaspoon of sugar to every ounce of liquid in them. Pretty scary...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I don't know about all the popular dying methods Kool Aid is used for, but a few years ago it was popular with teenagers as hair dye, of all things. Maybe because it was cheap and easy to wash out. Sodas like Coca Cola have one teaspoon of sugar to every ounce of liquid in them. Pretty scary...


Good grief. Thanks for the info. And here's a lifelong socialist admitting she's learned something new. Who'd have thought it?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Good grief. Thanks for the info. And here's a lifelong socialist admitting she's learned something new. Who'd have thought it?


Glad to oblige. You'll probably teach me something new here sometime, too.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Glad to oblige. You'll probably teach me something new here sometime, too.


Oh you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Oh you.


I'm completely serious. You're especially likely to teach me something new as you aren't an American.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Good grief. Thanks for the info. And here's a lifelong socialist admitting she's learned something new. Who'd have thought it?


There are techniques for dying yarn with it as well. I've seen some pretty nice results with it used on sock yarn.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> There are techniques for dying yarn with it as well. I've seen some pretty nice results with it used on sock yarn.


Thank you. It's worth looking into. I keep finding myself buying cream-coloured yarn because it feels nice but it's not very practical.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

You can dye wool and alpaca with Kool aid. Not machine washable wool or any synthetic yarn

Egg dye tablets (a lot) work too


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You can dye wool and alpaca with Kool aid. Not machine washable wool or any synthetic yarn
> 
> Egg dye tablets (a lot) work too


This is really useful stuff. Thank you all, and I'm sorry I led you down a knitting path. This wasn't the thread for it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes it is powerful dye.



aw9358 said:


> TWO cups of sugar in two pints?? Shouldn't be legal. Thank goodness I never gave my children any Coke or fizzy drinks. They still prefer water.
> 
> I see all kinds of references to Kool Aid here. Is it really used for dyeing or is that a joke?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's one cup (at your discretion, unlike prepared drinks), one packet Kool-Aid, to 2 qts water.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're flexible. Thanks for the ride.



aw9358 said:


> This is really useful stuff. Thank you all, and I'm sorry I led you down a knitting path. This wasn't the thread for it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.dyeyouryarn.com/Kool-Aid-dyeing.html

It is only for protein fibers

It is fun for wild colors

Don't forget the white vinegar


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Describing you and yours again, I see. If ever there was a more accurate description. Keep drinking the kool aid.


You already drank it all solowey. All the spin you put on things must have made you dizzy and you forgot.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I disagree we are on a downward spiral. Dow was up today - our housing market is rebounding and in the South, Fortune 500 companies are relocating here and our unemployment is down. Not every state is seeing this trend by overall, things are improving. And it is not what the President is or isn't doing - it's how businesses perceive the economy. I have 3 tenants renewing and expanding and my building is at 81% occupied. I talk with business owners quite a bit and I talk with real estate developers and we are starting to build again. That's a positive sign.


Yes, the stock market hit a record high today, 15,056. So things are turning the corner and investors are gaining confidence in the economy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Kool Aid is a powdered drink mix. It was used by Jim Jones in Guyana to kill hungreds of people after poisoning it.
> Off2knit drinks way too much of it.


I wouldn't eat her cookies either, Patty. She reminds me of that old lady in Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

If I was going to get baked, I would rather it not be in an oven lol!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> If I was going to get baked, I would rather it not be in an oven lol!


 :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, the stock market hit a record high today, 15,056. So things are turning the corner and investors are gaining confidence in the economy.


Yep but there are those that will discount the news and somehow put a negative spin on it. Unable to see the truth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, those that listen to Glen Beck, Sean Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, Sarah Palin, etc....
By the way did you go online and see the NRA get together?
It'was like this station wagon full of clowns arrived.
Some of the posters were disgusting. Women bleeding from gunshot wounds. President Obama in zombie form , all bloody.
I can see how this little organization has so much pull. Every nut case in the nation is a member.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Appears to be impossible for you to comment without nasty comments and name calling.

Having the Stock Market up is good for investors. But it is not because the economy is necessarily improving. Money is being shifted to the Stock Market because the Bond Market provides no profit. Bank CD's earn no money because of the low interest rates. Saving Accounts earn no money because of the low interest rates. So money is being shifted to the stock market because that is where money can be earned. I a happy for those investors that are earning money, but the reason behind it needs to be understood. People are not saving in the banks so I fear we are going to have a market crash like in the 80's when the Dot Com bubble burst.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

And the market can come down just as easily.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> People are not saving in the banks so I fear we are going to have a market crash like in the 80's when the Dot Com bubble burst.


Yes, and if you clap hard enough Tinkerbell will live. Give it up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It is entirely possible to have us go into further recession/depression. If you don't think so, you are living in a fairly world.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is entirely possible to have us go into further recession/depression. If you don't think so, you are living in a fairly world.


A fairly world? If only!

The point is not what may or may not happen tomorrow, but the fact that GOPers are refusing to acknowledge all the traditional indicators that the economy is improving. You know perfectly well that if Romney was President you'd be crowing about the stock market these days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You have a point. It is improving. Yes, Repubs would be crowing. 

I am independent and don't care about political parties.

I am thinking long term. With or without Obama. Anything can happen.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have a point. It is improving. Yes, Repubs would be crowing.
> 
> I am independent and don't care about political parties.
> 
> I am thinking long term. With or without Obama. Anything can happen.


Unfortunately I have to agree. There are no guarantees, but my fingers are crossed that the economy remains stable for a while.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Appears to be impossible for you to comment without nasty comments and name calling.
> 
> Having the Stock Market up is good for investors. But it is not because the economy is necessarily improving. Money is being shifted to the Stock Market because the Bond Market provides no profit. Bank CD's earn no money because of the low interest rates. Saving Accounts earn no money because of the low interest rates. So money is being shifted to the stock market because that is where money can be earned. I a happy for those investors that are earning money, but the reason behind it needs to be understood. People are not saving in the banks so I fear we are going to have a market crash like in the 80's when the Dot Com bubble burst.


Aren't you happy that the 1% are getting richer? The middleclass is not improving much, but I'd think you be happy that the rich and job creators are getting even richer and pay less in taxes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Boy, I hope it remains stable, too.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Appears to be impossible for you to comment without nasty comments and name calling.
> 
> Having the Stock Market up is good for investors. But it is not because the economy is necessarily improving. Money is being shifted to the Stock Market because the Bond Market provides no profit. Bank CD's earn no money because of the low interest rates. Saving Accounts earn no money because of the low interest rates. So money is being shifted to the stock market because that is where money can be earned. I a happy for those investors that are earning money, but the reason behind it needs to be understood. People are not saving in the banks so I fear we are going to have a market crash like in the 80's when the Dot Com bubble burst.


Savings is at an all time high which is one of the reasons the retail sales are lower than normal. With the change in mortgage rules, individuals have to save a lot more for a down payment than they did in the past.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is entirely possible to have us go into further recession/depression. If you don't think so, you are living in a fairly world.


Possible but unlikely.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hope you are right.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Aren't you happy that the 1% are getting richer? The middleclass is not improving much, but I'd think you be happy that the rich and job creators are getting even richer and pay less in taxes.


Lost my first post.
How are people not going to pay taxes? 
A company raises it dividends, you will pay taxes on the money you receive. Now at a higher rate. Only dividends reinvested in retirement accounts aren't taxed until you withdraw.

Stocks go up, you pay taxes on the gains when you sell.

Retirees will have more money in funds thus being able to withdrawal more thus paying more in taxes on that amount and probably helping the economy by buying more.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You have a point. It is improving. Yes, Repubs would be crowing.
> 
> I am independent and don't care about political parties.
> 
> I am thinking long term. With or without Obama. Anything can happen.


Too many parts of our governments, corporations, etc., and individuals don't think in the long term. Or of they are, their idea of "long term" is about 6 months. I agree that it doesn't really make much difference who our President is. Without some embedded processes to help take the long term into consideration, anything could happen.

On another note, we see the stock market at an all time high. In the past, it seems to me, unemployment rates went down as the stock market went up. That doesn't seem to be happening. If business that sell stocks are thriving in the stock market, what other factors are hindering job creation, other than sending jobs overseas and technology that eliminates certain kinds of jobs? I don't know why the unemployment rate hasn't gone down in response to the stock market. Anybody have any ideas about that particular aspect of the high unemployment rate we still have, only in consideration of the success of the stock market?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hope you are right.


Me too!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Too many parts of our governments, corporations, etc., and individuals don't think in the long term. Or of they are, their idea of "long term" is about 6 months. I agree that it doesn't really make much difference who our President is. Without some embedded processes to help take the long term into consideration, anything could happen.
> 
> On another note, we see the stock market at an all time high. In the past, it seems to me, unemployment rates went down as the stock market went up. That doesn't seem to be happening. If business that sell stocks are thriving in the stock market, what other factors are hindering job creation, other than sending jobs overseas and technology that eliminates certain kinds of jobs? I don't know why the unemployment rate hasn't gone down in response to the stock market. Anybody have any ideas about that particular aspect of the high unemployment rate we still have, only in consideration of the success of the stock market?


I don't but you bring up an interesting point that I will research.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Aren't you happy that the 1% are getting richer? The middleclass is not improving much, but I'd think you be happy that the rich and job creators are getting even richer and pay less in taxes.


I am happy whenever anyone through hard work earns money. The job creators earn even more money when their companies grow. So the question is, why are no new companies started? If it was financially profitable, they would be. What is stopping individuals from not starting new businesses and or hiring more people? My guess is that the regulations over Obamacare is part of the answer. Why grow your business to over 50 people when it will cost so much money that it is not profitable to do so? Business want and need to make money. Helping their employees is wonderful, but without the money it is not possible.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I am happy whenever anyone through hard work earns money. The job creators earn even more money when their companies grow. So the question is, why are no new companies started? If it was financially profitable, they would be. What is stopping individuals from not starting new businesses and or hiring more people? My guess is that the regulations over Obamacare is part of the answer. Why grow your business to over 50 people when it will cost so much money that it is not profitable to do so? Business want and need to make money. Helping their employees is wonderful, but without the money it is not possible.


New companies are starting. People laid off from their jobs are starting their own companies but it takes them awhile to get to the point where they can hire additional people. It can be a slow process. Raytheon is relocating to the Dallas area from California and creating hundreds of new jobs.

Here is a subject line from a recent business journal I read weekly: "Technology company Ziosk was one of 21 local companies to secure private equity in the first quarter. Although the total value of investments is down, experts say 2013 is off to a healthy start." Ziosk is a new company.

Another story: "United Way is granting startup nonprofits money."

Just because it may not be happening in your particular area does not mean it is not happening elsewhere. You have to look outside of your bubble (and I don't mean that in nasty way - we all have a bubble that is our zone).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I don't but you bring up an interesting point that I will research.


Great! I look forward to reading what you find out about unemployment rates vis a vis the stock market.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2013/05/08/mother-of-information-officer-killed-in-benghazi-i-blame-hillary-n1590869


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

From CNN and note he is a Republican senator.

"A muted response from Senate Republicans continued Wednesday when Sen. Bob Corker, one of the three senators who attended Jones confirmation hearing, told NBC News that he was "satisfied" with what he knows about Benghazi.

"I've been able to read all the cables. I've seen the films," he said. "I feel like I know what happened in Benghazi. I'm fairly satisfied."

"But look, the House wants to have hearings, I hope they're done in a respectful way and hopefully it will shed some light on what happened."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Savings is at an all time high which is one of the reasons the retail sales are lower than normal. With the change in mortgage rules, individuals have to save a lot more for a down payment than they did in the past.


People are also saving, or trying to, because of uncertainty. They don't have the confidence in the economy they use to. They want to have something tucked away so if the economy slides again, they will have something to fall back on. Consumer confidence is on a see saw right now, it's up one month and down the next.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Lost my first post.
> How are people not going to pay taxes?
> A company raises it dividends, you will pay taxes on the money you receive. Now at a higher rate. Only dividends reinvested in retirement accounts aren't taxed until you withdraw.
> 
> ...


Most in the middleclass do not have money in the stock market. Its basically the rich who are doing well in the market. The middleclass is still far behind the 1%.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The middle class absolutely has money in the stock market.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The middle class absolutely has money in the stock market.


When you are speaking of middle class how much do you believe they have invested on average in the market? Is it private investment or retirement plans through their employers?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Most in the middleclass do not have money in the stock market. Its basically the rich who are doing well in the market. The middleclass is still far behind the 1%.


that is not true


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> When you are speaking of middle class how much do you believe they have invested on average in the market? Is it private investment or retirement plans through their employers?


401K's

Mutual Funds

Retirement plans

Money Markets

All have part of their portfolios in the stock market. Makes good financial sense to diversify.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/08/stock-markets-rise-but-half-of-americans-dont-benefit

Yes the amount of people investing in stock market has fallen. I believe the article says it is still around 52 per cent down from 60 or so.

I think some people got out when it tanked in 2009, for the ones who stayed or had/have 401' s they are seeing a rise in their holdings.

Some people own stocks in their companies that they bought through employee stock purchasing plans.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> 401K's
> 
> Mutual Funds
> 
> ...


I think a lot of people today wish they had enough money to diversify and be able to risk any amount of money.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> 401K's
> 
> Mutual Funds
> 
> ...


Do you think they are the investors who are making the market move?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I think a lot of people today wish they had enough money to diversify and be able to risk any amount of money.


Hello.................

If they have a retirement plan, a 401K, money market fund and other forms of retirement or savings the Money Managers invest and diverse the funds not you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hello.................
> 
> If they have a retirement plan, a 401K, money market fund and other forms of retirement or savings the Money Managers invest and diverse the funds not you.


Very true, off2knit, but a lot of people have been pulling those out and taking the cash. And some have just about lost their investments after the Wall Street saga.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Do you think they are the investors who are making the market move?


Who are "they"? Your question makes no sense. If you have an account for retirement or savings the Money Manager of that fund invest for you


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hello.................
> 
> If they have a retirement plan, a 401K, money market fund and other forms of retirement or savings the Money Managers invest and diverse the funds not you.


Yes, I understand. I think there are many, many people today who can't even keep a bank account much less some other type of investment fund.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> When you are speaking of middle class how much do you believe they have invested on average in the market? Is it private investment or retirement plans through their employers?


401K investments can be selected by the investor (employee) at any time. The company managing the investments through the employer usually has default investments because the employee can't be or doesn't want to be bothered. It's still an investment.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hello.................
> 
> If they have a retirement plan, a 401K, money market fund and other forms of retirement or savings the Money Managers invest and diverse the funds not you.


That is partially true. I managed employees' withholding in their retirement accounts and employees had very high levels of selecting where they wanted to invest, small cap, large cap, bonds, company stock, etc. This was through Fidelity. True Fidelity Managers took it from there but you could move your funds around quarterly in increments as small as 5% of your total funds. I have been in much more restrictive plans but I liked the freedom to make my own decisions and do my own homework as to where to put my money.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Both.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That is partially true. I managed employees' withholding in their retirement accounts and employees had very high levels of selecting where they wanted to invest, small cap, large cap, bonds, company stock, etc. This was through Fidelity. True Fidelity Managers took it from there but you could move your funds around quarterly in increments as small as 5% of your total funds. I have been in much more restrictive plans but I liked the freedom to make my own decisions and do my own homework as to where to put my money.


I agree. I am given an annual "test" about my financial goals for the upcoming year. Then another "test" about my willingness about being an aggressive investor. It is my choice, and I am willing to take the consequences of my decisions.

Wish I would have the same choice over my health care choices.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Who are "they"? Your question makes no sense. If you have an account for retirement or savings the Money Manager of that fund invest for you


How many people do not have money market accounts or 401Ks or jobs that have retirement plans? They are getting few and fewer every year.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_21413239/charles-schwab-study-reports-more-companies-offering-
From Charles Schwab study on company 401's.

CHICAGO  More companies are offering a 401(k) match to their employees than were before the 2008 financial crisis, when many dropped it under duress, according to new data by Charles Schwab Corp. released Monday.
An increasing number of employers also are providing financial advice to 401(k) participants, Schwab found.
The figures are based on a study of the accounts of Schwab's approximately 1.5 million 401(k) plan participants, offered through about 1,000 employers.
The study found that 73 percent of the companies provided a 401(k) matching contribution by the end of 2011. That was up from 67 percent in 2009 and 68 percent in 2010, and more than the 72 percent of 2008.
The bounce-back is a healthy sign for plan participants and employers alike, according to Steve Anderson, head of Schwab Retirement Plan Services.
"Companies recognize that it's an important benefit," he said. "As they gain greater success with their financials, they're reinstating the match."
Other findings from the study:

company pensions are getting fewer and fewer but as article states companies are offering 401's instead.

The problem is some people live for today and do not think of retirement. I know my daughter signed up for annuity plan the first year she started teaching.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> How many people do not have money market accounts or 401Ks or jobs that have retirement plans? They are getting few and fewer every year.


Maybe if there was job growth that would not be an issue


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

Right on again. Why should companies offer plans when this economy, Obamacare, etc. is making them uneasy.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I would like to say how proud I was to hear those three great American "whistle blowers" today. They were men of honor, love of country, love of their fellow service members....You could hear and see the pain Mr. Hart had when describing Ambassador Stephen's murder and the others. I could hardly breathe, his testimony was so raw that it sucked the air out of my room.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I could hardly breathe, his testimony was so raw that it sucked the air out of my room.


Well, that would explain a lot.

The hearing is now over--did you hear the bombshell testimony you expected to?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonder how Hilary feels today after being caught in lies? Wonder how she feels knowing Obama has cost her the presidency again? Well I guess what does that matter now, she will have to get over it.

PS: Susan your flip remark back to me just reinforced how callous you are not to feel any of the emotional pain that Mr. Hart was experiencing; almost to the point of tears.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Who are "they"? Your question makes no sense. If you have an account for retirement or savings the Money Manager of that fund invest for you


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) about 22 percent of full-time private industry workers recently got a defined pension benefit.

That compares to 42 percent in 1990.

In the public sector, defined benefits are still the norm, so governmental employees like teachers and police officers get it. Very few private sectors do, Monahan said.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Wonder how Hilary feels today after being caught in lies? Wonder how she feels knowing Obama has cost her the presidency again? Well I guess what does that matter now, she will have to get over it.
> 
> PS: Susan your flip remark back to me just reinforced how callous you are not to feel any of the emotional pain that Mr. Hart was experiencing; almost to the point of tears.


Just what did you hear? I apparently did not hear what you did.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Wonder how Hilary feels today after being caught in lies? Wonder how she feels knowing Obama has cost her the presidency again? Well I guess what does that matter now, she will have to get over it.
> 
> PS: Susan your flip remark back to me just reinforced how callous you are not to feel any of the emotional pain that Mr. Hart was experiencing; almost to the point of tears.


The death of these Americans was indeed a tragedy--the GOPers should hang their heads in shame over their ridiculous attempts to use it as political fodder.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The death of these Americans was indeed a tragedy--the GOPers should hang their heads in shame over their ridiculous attempts to use it as political fodder.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That's really what it's all about! And to discredit Hillary so that she won't run for president.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> That's really what it's all about! And to discredit Hillary so that she won't run for president.


Precisely, and now at least one Bat Cave inhabitant is admittedly wailing in despair--apparently she expected to see Clinton and Obama run out of Washington today on twin his-and-her rails.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Precisely, and now at least one Bat Cave inhabitant is wailing in despair--apparently she expected to see Clinton and Obama run out of Washington today on twin his-and-her rails.


And the people who are calling them "whistle blowers" are the GOP members of the House.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Who told Rice to lie 5 times to the American People?

Why wasn't the Rapid Response Team sent, and told to stand down?

Why was Mr. Hart not allowed to talk with the congressman investigating the attack without Hilary's attorney present?

Why were the talking points changed to not include the fact that it was a terrorist attack?

Why did Obama blame a video 2 weeks after the murders when it was proven that it was a terrorist attack

When Ambassador Stevens told Mr. Hart he was under attack, why did the State Department send help?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't know what off2knit watched, but I didn't see any Mr. Hart testify. Who the heck is Mr Hart? 
I didn't see Hillary get caught in any lies either.
I think Mr. Issa has some egg to wipe from his face.As well as the one who couldn't wait to see Obama and Hillary's head on a platter today.
Too bad for you, off2knit


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't know what off2knit watched, but I didn't see any Mr. Hart testify. Who the heck is Mr Hart? 
I didn't see Hillary get caught in any lies either.
I think Mr. Issa has some egg to wipe from his face.As well as the one who couldn't wait to see Obama and Hillary's head on a platter today.
Too bad for you, off2knit, one day you'll get it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know what off2knit watched, but I didn't see any Mr. Hart testify. Who the heck is Mr Hart?
> I didn't see Hillary get caught in any lies either.
> I think Mr. Issa has some egg to wipe from his face.As well as the one who couldn't wait to see Obama and Hillary's head on a platter today.
> Too bad for you, off2knit


Don't feel too sorry for her...she'll be right back in front of the screen with her box of popcorn when Benghazi Hearing 10 is released.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[quote off2knit- "So with that bizarre logic, women should then also be sexually assaulting me."[end quote]

Now there is a thought that will fester.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Who told Rice to lie 5 times to the American People?
> 
> Why wasn't the Rapid Response Team sent, and told to stand down?
> 
> ...


1.- Nobody told Susan Rice to lie. She was using the information she had at the time. Remember that she was on 5 news shows in the same day.

2.Your question makes no sense.

3. WHO IS MR HART?

4. It's standard in investigations that those who could be implicated have an attorney present in their absence.

5. Did you hear them say that the Air Force in Italy would not make it in time? Did you consider the fact that however tragic it was that 4 people were killed that sending in more would end up in more deaths? That maybe they knew that it was hopeless at that point, because of the speed of the attack?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothing new was discovered. The dust should have settled and the "scandal" is over. I am sick to death of 8 months worth of scandal. Issa is a joke, the "facts" are nothing but lies, and nothing has been substantiated about any of the statements from the GOP. In fact, the whole thing was politically motivated and Hillary is owed an apology. Period.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And the President, and Susan Rice too!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> 1.- Nobody told Susan Rice to lie. She was using the information she had at the time. Remember that she was on 5 news shows in the same day.
> 
> 2.Your question makes no sense.
> 
> ...


No Rice was given lies to tell the American people, and Obama continued the lie two weeks later

Sorry I meant Hicks.

Did they know that they could not get there in time? Did they know that the battle would rage for 7 more hours? The answer is NO. It could have been 10 hrs and then maybe they would have been saved. Your justification that allegedly they could not get there in time holds no water. The rapid response team should have been sent. And according for former Navy Seals they could have been there in under three. The point is the Administration did absolutely nothing to save those men. The point is that the White House and State Department was told of the battle and they did absolutely nothing to save those men. Obama and Hilary allowed those men to die without trying to help them. I know there are Bush Haters out there, but there is no way he would have not done everything in his power to save them. Reagan would have tried to save them. Obama is in my opinion an arrogant coward


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No Rice was given lies to tell the American people, and Obama continued the lie two weeks later
> 
> Sorry I meant Hicks.
> 
> Did they know that they could not get there in time? Did they know that the battle would rage for 7 more hours? The answer is NO. It could have been 10 hrs and then maybe they would have been saved. Your justification that allegedly they could not get there in time holds no water. The rapid response team should have been sent. And according for former Navy Seals they could have been there in under three. The point is the Administration did absolutely nothing to save those men. The point is that the White House and State Department was told of the battle and they did absolutely nothing to save those men. Obama and Hilary allowed those men to die without trying to help them. I know there are Bush Haters out there, but there is no way he would have not done everything in his power to save them. Reagan would have tried to save them. Obama is in my opinion an arrogant coward


Coulda, Woulda, shoulda......
It was said that if help did come it wouldn't have been in time to change anything because of the speed of the attack.
By the way, Obama did call it a terrorist attack on September 12th while addressing the press in the Rose Garden. CNN's Candy Crowley who was present in the Rose Garden confirmed it during the Obama/Romney 2nd debate. Get your facts straight.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No Rice was given lies to tell the American people, and Obama continued the lie two weeks later
> 
> Sorry I meant Hicks.
> 
> Did they know that they could not get there in time? Did they know that the battle would rage for 7 more hours? The answer is NO. It could have been 10 hrs and then maybe they would have been saved. Your justification that allegedly they could not get there in time holds no water. The rapid response team should have been sent. And according for former Navy Seals they could have been there in under three. The point is the Administration did absolutely nothing to save those men. The point is that the White House and State Department was told of the battle and they did absolutely nothing to save those men. Obama and Hilary allowed those men to die without trying to help them. I know there are Bush Haters out there, but there is no way he would have not done everything in his power to save them. Reagan would have tried to save them. Obama is in my opinion an arrogant coward


Without adequate warning, there was not enough time given the speed of the attack for armed military assets to respond, Leon Panetta--2/7/13

Frankly I'll take his word over that of anonymous Navy Seals just clapping their flippers together for attention.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Without adequate warning, there was not enough time given the speed of the attack for armed military assets to respond, Leon Panetta--2/7/13
> 
> Frankly I'll take his word over that of anonymous Navy Seals just clapping their flippers together for attention.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Off2knit you blew it and you sure are a sore loser. No big shocking reveal for you today. Just GOP once again parading out three "whistle blowers" in a pitiful attempt to gain political advantage. The GOP should be ashamed and embarrassed by using these people. Just lots of tick tock countdown from you and I guess the only bomb turned out to be your faulty clock. Once again you blew it. NITS


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Coulda, Woulda, shoulda......
> It was said that if help did come it wouldn't have been in time to change anything because of the speed of the attack.
> By the way, Obama did call it a terrorist attack on September 12th while addressing the press in the Rose Garden. CNN's Candy Crowley who was present in the Rose Garden confirmed it during the Obama/Romney 2nd debate. Get your facts straight.


no he did not he was talking about the attack that happen in New York on 9/11 and called it a terrorist attack. You have to watch the whole thing and you can see that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Off2knit you blew it and you sure are a sore loser. No big shocking reveal for you today. Just GOP once again parading out three "whistle blowers" in a pitiful attempt to gain political advantage. The GOP should be ashamed and embarrassed by using these people. Just lots of tick tock countdown from you and I guess the only bomb turned out to be your faulty clock. Once again you blew it. NITS


You really have to wonder what fantasy world the GOPers inhabit. Based on their comments it seems they truly believed, like the Nazis in the final stages of WW2, that some divine spirit was going to descend and sweep them to victory. Hitler at least had his V-2 rockets--the Republicans alas had only Issa, Hicks, and Nordstrom, plus a little Bachmann thrown in for comic relief.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no he did not he was talking about the attack that happen in New York on 9/11 and called it a terrorist attack. You have to watch the whole thing and you can see that.


Sorry, yarnie, you are wrong about that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Oops  errant post


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Spin up a storm and this one won't fly no matter what they try.



rocky1991 said:


> Just what did you hear? I apparently did not hear what you did.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The death of these Americans was indeed a tragedy--the GOPers should hang their heads in shame over their ridiculous attempts to use it as political fodder.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I think you are delusional because you see & hear what others don't.



off2knit said:


> No Rice was given lies to tell the American people, and Obama continued the lie two weeks later
> 
> Sorry I meant Hicks.
> 
> Did they know that they could not get there in time? Did they know that the battle would rage for 7 more hours? The answer is NO. It could have been 10 hrs and then maybe they would have been saved. Your justification that allegedly they could not get there in time holds no water. The rapid response team should have been sent. And according for former Navy Seals they could have been there in under three. The point is the Administration did absolutely nothing to save those men. The point is that the White House and State Department was told of the battle and they did absolutely nothing to save those men. Obama and Hilary allowed those men to die without trying to help them. I know there are Bush Haters out there, but there is no way he would have not done everything in his power to save them. Reagan would have tried to save them. Obama is in my opinion an arrogant coward


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Without adequate warning, there was not enough time given the speed of the attack for armed military assets to respond, Leon Panetta--2/7/13
> 
> Frankly I'll take his word over that of anonymous Navy Seals just clapping their flippers together for attention.


Without adequate warning? There should have been a contingency plan, which there was the Rapid Response Team, and it should have been deployed, not questions asked.

He called it an act of terror not terrorism that did not happen until the 20th by Carney

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/17/politics/fact-check-terror

Finally your disrespectful statement regarding a Navy Seal is one of the most hateful things you thing you have ever written.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Without adequate warning? There should have been a contingency plan, which there was the Rapid Response Team, and it should have been deployed, not questions asked.
> 
> He called it an act of terror not terrorism that did not happen until the 20th by Carney
> 
> ...


What is the difference?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Without adequate warning? There should have been a contingency plan, which there was the Rapid Response Team, and it should have been deployed, not questions asked.
> 
> He called it an act of terror not terrorism that did not happen until the 20th by Carney
> 
> ...


Come on, do you think Navy Seals are sacrosanct? After all they are human beings just like the rest of us. Just look at the varying accounts of the Seals who killed Bin Ladin, everyone wants a part of the glory, and each account will be seen from their own viewpoint.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I cannot believe there was disrespect here for a Navy Seal. They are the best in the world. Shame on you. They deserve medals.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot believe there was disrespect here for a Navy Seal. They are the best in the world. Shame on you. They deserve medals.


Whatever their heroic exploits the Navy Seals are as partisan as heck.

A group of former Navy SEALs and intelligence officers is asking for donations for one of their former colleagues, Republican Senate candidate Gabriel E. Gomez, saying his victory in the special election would deliver a devastating blow to Barack Obamas agenda.

The fundraising letter from the group, the Special Operations OPSEC Education Fund, bashes Obama for his sheer arrogance and radically liberal agenda. 
(Boston.com 4/26/13)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

They just know the truth. I have heard the same thing from other parts of the military. Seals speak the truth.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They just know the truth. I have heard the same thing from other parts of the military. Seals speak the truth.


Occasionally, yes--or at least surprise everyone by showing a grain of sense from time to time. In a letter Gomez sent Governor Deval Patrick asking to be appointed interim senator he said that he:

" supported Obama in 2008 and pledged to support the presidents positions on gun control and immigration in the Senate. Gomez also argued that, instead of delivering a blow to Obamas agenda, his service in the Senate would be good for the Democrats as well, since it is in everyones interest to have the two parties at the negotiating table.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the insult - again. Why don't you show a grain of intelligence?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Better yet, please ignore me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

If you wanted to be ignored you shouldn't have responded to my initial post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't say I would ignore you. You can ignore me if you cannot be civil.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't say I would ignore you. You can ignore me if you cannot be civil.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

If you cannot say something nice, don't say anything.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Ooh, a challenge. OK, ANYTHING. Now what?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Nothing new was discovered. The dust should have settled and the "scandal" is over. I am sick to death of 8 months worth of scandal. Issa is a joke, the "facts" are nothing but lies, and nothing has been substantiated about any of the statements from the GOP. In fact, the whole thing was politically motivated and Hillary is owed an apology. Period.


And the money spent put to better use.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> And the money spent put to better use.


I agree, if the GOP wants to continue this travesty they should pay for it out of their own war chest--they haven't been at all shy in admitting that one of its purposes is derailing Hilary's 2016 Presidential campaign.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, if the GOP wants to continue this travesty they should pay for it out of their own war chest--they haven't been at all shy in admitting that one of its purposes is derailing Hilary's 2016 Presidential campaign.


Nothing new was learned, a few people got their 5 minutes of fame and nothing accomplished.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ack! Ack!



Lukelucy said:


> They just know the truth. I have heard the same thing from other parts of the military. Seals speak the truth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Trying to force feed you a bit of intelligence at a time.



Lukelucy said:


> Thanks for the insult - again. Why don't you show a grain of intelligence?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ack! Ack!


Good girl! If you can balance a beach ball on your nose I'll toss you a herring. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, that would explain a lot.
> 
> The hearing is now over--did you hear the bombshell testimony you expected to?


I wasn't expecting any bombshell testimony. I was expecting the truth, which I think was given.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> That's really what it's all about! And to discredit Hillary so that she won't run for president.


And rightly so, who wants a known liar and manipulator as President? She did this to herself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> [quote off2knit- "So with that bizarre logic, women should then also be sexually assaulting me."[end quote]
> 
> Now there is a thought that will fester.


It's truly amazing how you lefties get off on a simple typo. It's really pathetic the way you think you are all so clever.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> No Rice was given lies to tell the American people, and Obama continued the lie two weeks later
> 
> Sorry I meant Hicks.
> 
> Did they know that they could not get there in time? Did they know that the battle would rage for 7 more hours? The answer is NO. It could have been 10 hrs and then maybe they would have been saved. Your justification that allegedly they could not get there in time holds no water. The rapid response team should have been sent. And according for former Navy Seals they could have been there in under three. The point is the Administration did absolutely nothing to save those men. The point is that the White House and State Department was told of the battle and they did absolutely nothing to save those men. Obama and Hilary allowed those men to die without trying to help them. I know there are Bush Haters out there, but there is no way he would have not done everything in his power to save them. Reagan would have tried to save them. Obama is in my opinion an arrogant coward


The most important question is where was Obama during the attack? He was MIA. No one heard from him after 5 PM. What's up with that? The leader of our country nowhere to be found while our consulate is being attacked. Shame on Obama.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Coulda, Woulda, shoulda......
> It was said that if help did come it wouldn't have been in time to change anything because of the speed of the attack.
> By the way, Obama did call it a terrorist attack on September 12th while addressing the press in the Rose Garden. CNN's Candy Crowley who was present in the Rose Garden confirmed it during the Obama/Romney 2nd debate. Get your facts straight.


If he did, which I doubt as he was speaking of the original 9/11 attack, then why all the garbage about the u-tube video being the reason for the "protest that got out of hand"? Why go on about that for over 2 weeks, make a video about it and give a speech about it to the UN? Seems to me you need to get your facts straight.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's truly amazing how you lefties get off on a simple typo. It's really pathetic the way you think you are all so clever.


Where's the typo? Off2Knit's original sentence was so appalling that I'd much rather believe it was merely the result a finger slip on the key board.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The most important question is where was Obama during the attack? He was MIA. No one heard from him after 5 PM. What's up with that? The leader of our country nowhere to be found while our consulate is being attacked. Shame on Obama.


We already know that obama has no shame.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Nothing new was learned, a few people got their 5 minutes of fame and nothing accomplished.


Cha-ching! Kool Aid sales at an all time high.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If he did, which I doubt as he was speaking of the original 9/11 attack, then why all the garbage about the u-tube video being the reason for the "protest that got out of hand"? Why go on about that for over 2 weeks, make a video about it and give a speech about it to the UN?


Why did the CIA claim that their bombing of the Chinese embassy in Belgrade in 1999 was an accident caused by "faulty maps"? Do I believe it? Not really. Do I care? No.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I bet he was playing golf.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They just know the truth. I have heard the same thing from other parts of the military. Seals speak the truth.


Are you for real? You don't think that they a mere human beings and above partisan politics? Get a life.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wasn't expecting any bombshell testimony. I was expecting the truth, which I think was given.


And what was the truth?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The most important question is where was Obama during the attack? He was MIA. No one heard from him after 5 PM. What's up with that? The leader of our country nowhere to be found while our consulate is being attacked. Shame on Obama.


Did expect him to transport,, a la beam me up Scottie, to Benghazi and use his super human powers to defeat the terrorists all by himself?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I bet he was playing golf.


Specially lit up golf course, similar to the lights going off in your brain. lay off the hallucinogens.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> If you cannot say something nice, don't say anything.


Lukelucy why are you carrying on. All you are doing is expressing opinions and sadly you don't even get the facts sraight on the subject. Just because someone is a Seal doesn't mean he is a saint. They are men just like any other man. Give it a rest.
It's you who is being rude and not nice.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thumper, remember the ad that Hilary ran during her run against Obama asking who would you rather have in the WH answering the phone at 3 AM during a crisis? Well Obama was sleeping and didn't answer the phone, and Hilary got a 2 AM phone call about Benghazi and did nothing. So I guess the answer is neither of them


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Thumper, remember the ad that Hilary ran during her run against Obama asking who would you rather have in the WH answering the phone at 3 AM during a crisis? Well Obama was sleeping and didn't answer the phone, and Hilary got a 2 AM phone call about Benghazi and did nothing. So I guess the answer is neither of them


Interesting. I've often wondered how the GOPers will manage to fill their days after Obama leaves office. The answer is now pretty clear--you'll make President Clinton the new target of your rightist venom. Better start conserving now--three years is a long time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's truly amazing how you lefties get off on a simple typo. It's really pathetic the way you think you are all so clever.


IGNORE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Without adequate warning? There should have been a contingency plan, which there was the Rapid Response Team, and it should have been deployed, not questions asked.
> 
> He called it an act of terror not terrorism that did not happen until the 20th by Carney
> 
> ...


An act of terror and terrorism are the same thing. Look at the root word. Do you know what a root word is? These Benghazi hearings are the biggest fishing expedition in congress history.

You can see the CSPAN video of Obama's speech from the Rose Garden on 9/12/12. You can also read the speech at same site.
http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/308123-1


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> An act of terror and terrorism are the same thing. Look at the root word. Do you know what a root word is? These Benghazi hearings are the biggest fishing expedition in congress history.


And one of the priciest, I imagine. I've tried to find out how much this dog and pony show is costing us, but no one seems prepared to name a figure.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It reminds me of the night that Geraldo Rivera had Americans glued to their TV's because he was opening Al Capone's vault.
In the end nothing was there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It reminds me of the night that Geraldo Rivera had Americans glued to their TV's because he was opening Al Capone's vault.
> In the end nothing was there.


I saw that! You're right, in both cases the end result was huge disappointment. At least Geraldo found an empty bottle or two--all we got was a flood of rightist tears.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You wish.



off2knit said:


> Thumper, remember the ad that Hilary ran during her run against Obama asking who would you rather have in the WH answering the phone at 3 AM during a crisis? Well Obama was sleeping and didn't answer the phone, and Hilary got a 2 AM phone call about Benghazi and did nothing. So I guess the answer is neither of them


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It reminds me of the night that Geraldo Rivera had Americans glued to their TV's because he was opening Al Capone's vault.
> In the end nothing was there.


Great analogy, Patty! :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonder if Obama will have the guts to release the non classified emails the Speaker of the House requested? Doubt it, he is not made from the right stuff.

WWRRD


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

You know Benghazi has "legs" when Good Morning America had a segment about it. How the talking points were changed by the State Department taking out the facts that the CIA was warned, that it was a terrorist attack....over 10 times. So many times that it morphed into such a sanitized statement that Susan Rice would use, that it had almost no hard facts. And I could see Susan Rice making such false statements once, but the White House must have approved of her statements or it would have called her between shows. And they dared to bring up Hilary's involvement and how it is hurting her.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You know Benghazi has "legs" when Good Morning America had a segment about it. How the talking points were changed by the State Department taking out the facts that the CIA was warned, that it was a terrorist attack....over 10 times. So many times that it morphed into such a sanitized statement that Susan Rice would use, that it had almost no hard facts. And I could see Susan Rice making such false statements once, but the White House must have approved of her statements or it would have called her between shows. And they dared to bring up Hilary's involvement and how it is hurting her.


Feel a tune welling up inside me...."Don't stop--believin'!"


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good Morning America---the barometer for judging whether an event has "legs."


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Looks like the GOP has taken a course or two in Nazi ideology...

If you repeat a lie often enough, it becomes the truth. (Joseph Goebbels)

If you tell a big enough lie and tell it frequently enough, it will be believed. (Adolf Hitler)

Wonder which one said it first?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stir that caldron. Won't help but it will give you something to do.



off2knit said:


> Wonder if Obama will have the guts to release the non classified emails the Speaker of the House requested? Doubt it, he is not made from the right stuff.
> 
> WWRRD


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you were the only one watching.



off2knit said:


> You know Benghazi has "legs" when Good Morning America had a segment about it. How the talking points were changed by the State Department taking out the facts that the CIA was warned, that it was a terrorist attack....over 10 times. So many times that it morphed into such a sanitized statement that Susan Rice would use, that it had almost no hard facts. And I could see Susan Rice making such false statements once, but the White House must have approved of her statements or it would have called her between shows. And they dared to bring up Hilary's involvement and how it is hurting her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Did expect him to transport,, a la beam me up Scottie, to Benghazi and use his super human powers to defeat the terrorists all by himself?


That is the kind of asinine response I expected from you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> You know Benghazi has "legs" when Good Morning America had a segment about it. How the talking points were changed by the State Department taking out the facts that the CIA was warned, that it was a terrorist attack....over 10 times. So many times that it morphed into such a sanitized statement that Susan Rice would use, that it had almost no hard facts. And I could see Susan Rice making such false statements once, but the White House must have approved of her statements or it would have called her between shows. And they dared to bring up Hilary's involvement and how it is hurting her.


Not to mention Hilary standing in front of the flag draped coffins and saying the attack was because of the video. Then days later Obama going before the UN and stating it over and over in his speech, it was because of the video. At least they all got the lies down pat and didn't stray one bit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000]Looks like the GOP has taken a course or two in Nazi ideology...

If you repeat a lie often enough, it becomes the truth. (Joseph Goebbels)

It was not a terrorist attack.

If you tell a big enough lie and tell it frequently enough, it will be believed. (Adolf Hitler)

It was a spontaneous uprising caused by a u-tube video.

Wonder which one said it first?

It doesn't matter who said it first, they both apply. They are the Democrats mantra.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

If I say ABC as a News source I get blasted. If I say Fox I get bombarded and vilified. So whom is a reliable source? MSNBC with thrill up my leg Chris Mathews? Geraldo? Perky Katie? 

WWRRD


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> If I say ABC as a News source I get blasted. If I say Fox I get bombarded and vilified. So whom is a reliable source? MSNBC with thrill up my leg Chris Mathews? Geraldo? Perky Katie?
> 
> WWRRD


After the democrats claimed that the House hearings were slanted because ARB leaders were not invited to participate in the House hearings, ABC supplied proof of the letters Issa sent to the ARB inviting them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Solowey, when are you going to wise up to the fact that the GOP is playing you and others for fools? It has all the party faithful down on their hands and knees blowing frantically on the Benghazi ember, hoping--praying--to turn it into a massive conflagration. If I were you I'd be hopping mad at having my time, money, and lung power wasted on such a speculative venture. You should write to your Congressmen and complain.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/politics/t/blogEntry?id=19149119&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.politico.com%2Fblogs%2Fmedia%2F2013%2F05%2Fwhite-house-holds-offrecord-benghazi-briefing-163704.html

Story from ABC news

Also article about meeting WH had today with reporters
http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2013/05/white-house-holds-offrecord-benghazi-briefing-163704.html#.UY02Pmq2LWs.twitter


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Solowey, when are you going to wise up to the fact that the GOP is playing you and others for fools? It has all the party faithful down on their hands and knees blowing frantically on the Benghazi ember, hoping--praying--to turn it into a massive conflagration. If I were you I'd be hopping mad at having my time, money, and lung power wasted on such a speculative venture. You should write to your Congressmen and complain.


And your pied piper is laughing out loud as he plays his song all the while you and yours are following him blindly to whereverland. When are you going to realize that he doesn't care about you, the people, he just wants you to follow. And following, you are.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

IRS apologizes to conservative groups

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/05/10/irs-apology-conservative-groups-2012-election/2149939/

From USA today, and yes jay carney just talked about it at the WH briefing


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/politics/t/blogEntry?id=19149119&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.politico.com%2Fblogs%2Fmedia%2F2013%2F05%2Fwhite-house-holds-offrecord-benghazi-briefing-163704.html
> 
> Story from ABC news
> 
> ...


Another of the party faithful down on her knees, eager to be of service. Well, go to it ladies--just keep in mind that the GOP will have no use for you if you can't manage to huff and puff them to victory in 2016.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And your pied piper is laughing out loud as he plays his song all the while you and yours are following him blindly to whereverland. When are you going to realize that he doesn't care about you, the people, he just wants you to follow. And following, you are.


At least the children didn't follow the piper on their hands and knees. There's something to be said for viewing the world from an upright position. You might want to try it some time.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Watching White House briefing. Bet jay carney is happy today is friday


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Another of the party faithful down on her knees, eager to be of service. Well, go to it ladies--just keep in mind that the GOP will have no use for you if you can't manage to huff and puff them to victory in 2016.


Thanks for judging me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Thanks for judging me.


Well, frankly I am sorry if I hurt your feelings. I should be clicking my heels that the GOP seems to be betting on the losing horse name Benghazi, but for some reason it's really starting to bug me. I suppose I can't stand to see people being taken for a ride.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Can you imagine all money the Obama Administration could have saved the tax payers if they had just told the truth on September 12, 2012? All the paper rewriting the talking points wasted. All the time writing emails back and forth, what a waste of tax payer money. All the money wasted holding hearings that the American were lied to, had to listen to parsed words, all the talk about a video, Mr. Hicks demoted for asking questions.....

What about all the children that could have benefited from that wasted money by the Administration? Maybe we could have White House Tours again. If only he had told the truth on September 12, 2012 and lived up to his promise of being the most transparent administration ever. Transparent, not, maybe a colloid.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> All the money wasted holding hearings that the American were lied to, had to listen to parsed words, all the talk about a video, Mr. Hicks demoted for asking questions.....


You're not going to stick up for Hicks [apt name], are you? After more than twenty years of service he's still FS-1, which is absolutely pitiful. And now, whatever his beef with the Administration, he's really torpedoed his career by taking the role of ringmaster in the Benghazi Circus. I'd channel all that sympathy into the creation of some sweaters and mittens for him to use this winter...the streets of Washington are mighty cold for folks who have no place to go.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, frankly I am sorry if I hurt your feelings. I should be clicking my heels that the GOP seems to be betting on the losing horse name Benghazi, but for some reason it's really starting to bug me. I suppose I can't stand to see people being taken for a ride.


Would you say that the taxpayers money was wasted on the hearings surrounding Watergate? What quest for the truth is well spent in your opinion?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

and from NPR another take on the developments of the emails that ABC and the Weekly standard reported on

http://www.npr.org/blogs/itsallpolitics/2013/05/10/182884608/benghazi-schools-obama-in-the-politics-of-scandal
few excerpts from the article

Republicans have been howling for months that the administration misled the public with its initial accounts of the event. Those claims are now gaining traction in the media, thanks in part to a high-profile hearing on Wednesday that clearly fostered a sense among reporters that there was indeed substance to the allegations of wrongdoing.

That Capitol Hill spectacle included news that a top aide to former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton may have dressed down a career official for briefing a member of Congress, and was followed up Friday by ABC News and The Weekly Standard reporting that extensive edits had been made to talking points as they evolved.

"The media's interest has grown," says Brendan Nyhan, a government professor at Dartmouth College and a media critic. "That seems to be a function of both the documents the congressional investigation has been able to unearth as well as Hillary Clinton's relevance to this story and its potential implications for 2016."

But now reporters are on the hunt for willful wrongdoing. Every email and document that comes out will be carefully scrutinized.

And, as in previous scandals, any attempt to control the story and cover tracks will look worse in hindsight, once more is known.

"There's a process that happens when the opposition party and the media latch on to a story jointly," Nyhan says. "That's when a scandal story starts to take off."


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're not going to stick up for Hicks [apt name], are you? After more than twenty years of service he's still FS-1, which is absolutely pitiful. And now, whatever his beef with the Administration, he's really torpedoed his career by taking the role of ringmaster in the Benghazi Circus. I'd channel all that sympathy into the creation of some sweaters and mittens for him to use this winter...the streets of Washington are mighty cold for folks who have no place to go.


http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/05/08/3_things_to_know_about_benghazis_star_witness

Mr Hicks service
He was the number 2 US official in Libya

Who he is: With a 22-year career at the State Department, Hicks has distinguished record of service in six overseas assignments in Bahrain, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Syria, and The Gambia. In the course of his service, he's received six Meritorious Service Increases, three individual Meritorious Honor Awards, and four individual Superior Honor Awards. At the time of the attack in Benghazi, Hicks was the number two U.S. official in Libya


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Susan, why should someone be punished for telling the truth?
That is why there are Whistle Blower protection laws. The only person to blame for what you call "the Benghazi Circus" is Obama. Had he and his fake transparent administration told the truth on September 12,2012 this would not even being discussed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Solowey, when are you going to wise up to the fact that the GOP is playing you and others for fools? It has all the party faithful down on their hands and knees blowing frantically on the Benghazi ember, hoping--praying--to turn it into a massive conflagration. If I were you I'd be hopping mad at having my time, money, and lung power wasted on such a speculative venture. You should write to your Congressmen and complain.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yawn.



sjrNC said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/politics/t/blogEntry?id=19149119&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.politico.com%2Fblogs%2Fmedia%2F2013%2F05%2Fwhite-house-holds-offrecord-benghazi-briefing-163704.html
> 
> Story from ABC news
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The GOP gladly spends money for investigations, aka witch-hunts. No problem with the debt here.



off2knit said:


> Can you imagine all money the Obama Administration could have saved the tax payers if they had just told the truth on September 12, 2012? All the paper rewriting the talking points wasted. All the time writing emails back and forth, what a waste of tax payer money. All the money wasted holding hearings that the American were lied to, had to listen to parsed words, all the talk about a video, Mr. Hicks demoted for asking questions.....
> 
> What about all the children that could have benefited from that wasted money by the Administration? Maybe we could have White House Tours again. If only he had told the truth on September 12, 2012 and lived up to his promise of being the most transparent administration ever. Transparent, not, maybe a colloid.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

damemary said:


> Yawn.


Oh but the White House briefing was nothing to yawn about! Really felt sorry for Jay Carney. 
John Karl from ABC did ask him so tough questions.

the tweets from all sides were fun to read!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Who he is: With a 22-year career at the State Department, Hicks has distinguished record of service in six overseas assignments in Bahrain, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Syria, and The Gambia. In the course of his service, he's received six Meritorious Service Increases, three individual Meritorious Honor Awards, and four individual Superior Honor Awards. At the time of the attack in Benghazi, Hicks was the number two U.S. official in Libya


Hicks has been characterized as a "classic...underachiever who whines when big breaks don't come his way". Based on his less than stellar record, it's hard to disagree:

22 years of service but only the rank of FS-1, or mid-level officer

#2 man in an embassy with such minimal staffing that even junior officers have at times been pressed into posts of leadership

3 Meritorious Honor Awards, which are given for (among other things) "contributions that resulted in increased productivity and efficiency, and economy of operations at post or bureau level" ie fixing the copy machine

4 Superior Honor Awards--same criteria (apparently the guy can really handle a screwdriver)

The man is nothing more than one of those "pin-striped cookie pushers" that Collin Powell derided in 2004. Now he's managed to showboat himself out of field work and is trapped behind a desk--and still he has the gall to whine to the nation about how unfair it is. Please!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Oh but the White House briefing was nothing to yawn about! Really felt sorry for Jay Carney.
> John Karl from ABC did ask him so tough questions.
> 
> the tweets from all sides were fun to read!!


Keep puffing, dear--maybe you'll win the GOP's coveted Women's Leadership Award for services rendered.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Keep puffing, dear--maybe you'll win the Republican Party's coveted Women's Leadership Award for services rendered.


Sorry I have no desire, I just like facts!

Really it was a great press conference! Didn't say anything about which side had the best tweets! Just that they were fun to read and watch Jay Carney.

also thanks for educating me on what Greg Hicks job was.
you make it sound so different than the state department's web site, they make it sound important.

http://www.state.gov/courses/rs401/images/pic021.jpg


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> The GOP gladly spends money for investigations, aka witch-hunts. No problem with the debt here.


Should the same be said about Watergate and the Iran Contra hearings? Or is it not wasteful when Dems want hearings?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Sorry I have no desire, I just like facts!
> 
> Really it was a great press conference! Didn't say anything about which side had the best tweets! Just that they were fun to read and watch Jay Carney.
> 
> ...


Then they're talking through their hats--seems they can't even manage to avoid typos and grammatical errors on their own website.

"Has overall responsible for entry-level professionals, training, orientation and mentoring"

Maybe Hicks does have a future with them--as their proofreader.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hicks has been characterized as a "classic...underachiever who whines when big breaks don't come his way". Based on his less than stellar record, it's hard to disagree:
> 
> 2
> 3 Meritorious Honor Awards, which are given for (among other things) "contributions that resulted in increased productivity and efficiency, and economy of operations at post or bureau level" ie fixing the copy machine
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> If I say ABC as a News source I get blasted. If I say Fox I get bombarded and vilified. So whom is a reliable source? MSNBC with thrill up my leg Chris Mathews? Geraldo? Perky Katie?
> 
> WWRRD


WRRD? He would raise taxes like he did 11 times while he was in office.
"Many Republicans decried the use of additional revenue to help offset any increase in national debt," Connolly said. "Apparently, they forgot that when faced with rising deficits, Ronald Reagan looked to revenue increases, broadening the tax base, closing loopholes and raising taxes. Yes, he raised taxes in 1982, 1984, 1985, 1986 and 1987."

http://www.politifact.com/.../rep-gerry-connolly-says-reagan-raised-taxes-duri...‎Cached


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> could you please tell where you found what these award mean as the only place I could get a description was
> and we know they aren't always reliable.


My SIL works for the State Department and knows the man personally. If Benghazi is a losing horse then Hicks is a pony with three broken legs.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://goosecreek.patch.com/articles/mark-sanford-jenny-sanford-settle-family-court-dispute

Seems as if Mark and Jenny Sanford came to an agreement.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> My SIL works for the State Department and knows the man personally. If Benghazi is a losing horse then Hicks is a pony with three broken legs.


Thanks, maybe she can have them correct their website's error.

Wow you can get an award for fixing a copy machine.. Really maybe not so outrageous. I remember when I was teaching anyone who could fix the copier when broken would have been a hero.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> http://goosecreek.patch.com/articles/mark-sanford-jenny-sanford-settle-family-court-dispute
> 
> Seems as if Mark and Jenny Sanford came to an agreement.


I won't waste my time talking about him.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't blame you, but it was discussed after his win on Tuesday he had a court appearance, since I hadn't seen it in the news I looked it up and only posted it as a reference to a previous discussion, I believe Susan and I had about him winning the election and his court appearance on Thursday.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I won't waste my time talking about him.


Looks like the right have all blown a gasket tonight. Not one new thing came out of the hearings. If it did why don't one of you post it here? All you have said is there is enough there to continue hearings? Why aren't the GOP committee members telling the world what that is? Why aren't you calling their offices demanding to know? We all know the answer to that. They ain't got squat!
Here's your chance.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I won't waste my time talking about him.


Neither would I...I'll be surprised if he can go a week without getting into more trouble. He doesn't seem like a terrible man, but he's incredibly irresponsible. I think even he was shocked when he won the election.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder if there will be any takers on filling us in on the new info. on Benghazi or did they all run away.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, we told Wiener to hit the bricks but the GOP sent their guy from the governor's office to D.C. Must be slim pickens on their side to have to run a man like that. NITS :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, we told Wiener to hit the bricks but the GOP sent their guy from the governor's office to D.C. Must be slim pickens on their side to have to run a man like that. NITS :lol:


It's sad that they would stoop that low. They had to scrape the bottom of someone's shoe just to get him to run.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> If I say ABC as a News source I get blasted. If I say Fox I get bombarded and vilified. So whom is a reliable source? MSNBC with thrill up my leg Chris Mathews? Geraldo? Perky Katie?
> 
> WWRRD


Cry me a river off. You should climb back into the outback and lick your wounds and bandage up your head. You and solowey have that nasty habit of banging your head on walls, floors it's taking it's toll on the both of you. Shaking your brains around like that inside the scull can be very harmful. Haven't you seen all the studies done on the NFL players who got knocked in the head one too many times and they even had padded helmets on. If you must continue the self abuse you may want to invest in some good sturdy headgear. I'm sure that is what Ronnie would want you to do. He was a blessed saint, don't you know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Looks like the right have all blown a gasket tonight. Not one new thing came out of the hearings. If it did why don't one of you post it here? All you have said is there is enough there to continue hearings? Why aren't the GOP committee members telling the world what that is? Why aren't you calling their offices demanding to know? We all know the answer to that. They ain't got squat!
> Here's your chance.


Hmmmmm......


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

WWRRD?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

No gasket blown, just have more things to do on a Friday night than to be pitifully tied to my computer to make snide remarks to people, feel superior that no one responds, and assumes people have run away in fear. Pathetic to have no life.

http://www.humanevents.com/2013/02/06/norquist-reagan-vs-obama-the-record/

http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterferrara/2011/05/05/reaganomics-vs-obamanomics-facts-and-figures/

In addition under his administration the IRS would not have been used as political weapon against Democrats.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

For all the Democrats drinking the Obamapunch, Hicks who you vilified is a hard core Democrat. Voted for Hilary in the primary, and voted for Obama twice. Who would have 'thunk it'? the Dems have once again turned on their own


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Many are still being negatively affected by sequestration. Anyone on KP?

Sequestration Cuts Threaten Seniors' Cancer Care While Increasing Medicare Costs

Just-Released Survey of Oncology Providers Shows Sequestration Effects on Senior Cancer Patients, Jobs, and Nation's Cancer Care Delivery System

Based on the survey, and a study conducted by Milliman, an independent actuarial and consulting firm, on the cost differential between cancer care delivered in the practice versus hospital setting, the sequester cut will cost Medicare, and add to the deficit, an estimated $450-600 million
annualized due to the shift to the more expensive hospital setting. This estimate does not include the increased cost to seniors when their treatment is provided in the hospital setting.

"We are now seeing the cascading effects of sequestration," said Mark Thompson, M.D., COA president and an oncologist at the Zangmeister Center, Columbus, Ohio. "Many practices are now sending their Medicare patients to hospitals for chemotherapy while others are laying off staff. Practices are
so financially threatened that discussions of merging with a hospital - despite the increase in cost of care to the patients and the system - are being reopened."

www.Lymphomation.org


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sure many people are being affected by the sequestration. What's our Congress going to do about it is the question.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> For all the Democrats drinking the Obamapunch, Hicks who you vilified is a hard core Democrat. Voted for Hilary in the primary, and voted for Obama twice. Who would have 'thunk it'? the Dems have once again turned on their own


Why the surprise? Even if Hicks had been sired by an elephant he'd still be a jackass. The man's political affiliations matter not one whit to me, and I certainly won't hold my tongue out of some twisted sense of party loyalty while he hee-haws into the cameras.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure many people are being affected by the sequestration. What's our Congress going to do about it is the question.


I'll bet none of them are being negatively affected! If they were, we'd see some action. Still collecting their paychecks, enjoying whatever perks come their way. Shame on them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's sad that they would stoop that low. They had to scrape the bottom of someone's shoe just to get him to run.


No more sad than the shoe scraping person that the morons on your side elected into the office of president...twice! Would that make your side twice as moronic as those on the right?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/02/sequester-cuts-cancer-clinics_n_3205264.html

WASHINGTON -- With cuts from sequestration forcing private cancer clinics to turn away Medicare patients, several fiscally conservative Republicans have joined Democrats in pushing the Obama administration to change policy.

Sen. Pat Toomey (R-Pa.), in an April 2 letter to Department of Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius, urged her to reconsider cuts in Medicare payments to providers of cancer drugs or to use her authority to soften the impact.

"It is imperative that Congress operate in a fiscally prudent manner," Toomey wrote. "While spending cuts are necessary to get our fiscal house back in order, I believe these cuts should be made in a thoughtful manner and have supported giving the Administration broader latitude to restructure spending reductions under the Budget Control Act. As you deliberate how to implement sequestration within the Medicare program, I ask that you exercise your discretion, to the degree permissible, to administer the cuts in a manner which protects beneficiary access to critical oncology services."


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why the surprise? Even if Hicks had been sired by an elephant he'd still be a jackass. The man's political affiliations matter not one whit to me, and I certainly won't hold my tongue out of some twisted sense of party loyalty while he hee-haws into the cameras.


Ahhhhh, they do eat their own.

Interesting, changing of the topic of Obamagate aka Benghazigate to sequestration; but this too is Obama's fault. Sequestration was the White House's idea and Harry Reid touted it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Ahhhhh, they do eat their own.
> 
> Interesting, changing of the topic of Obamagate aka Benghazigate to sequestration


Want to change it back--or are you starting to run out of breath?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Ahhhhh, they do eat their own.
> 
> Interesting, changing of the topic of Obamagate aka Benghazigate to sequestration; but this too is Obama's fault. Sequestration was the White House's idea and Harry Reid touted it.


And now all we have to do is sit back and wait for the lemmings to post their reasons as to why it's all the republicans fault. So predictable. The dems are always the victims. Poor babies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And now all we have to do is sit back and wait for the lemmings to post their reasons as to why it's all the republicans fault.


No, I think I'd rather sit back and watch the GOPers try to keep up the huffing and puffing for the next three years. Quite a challenge, but it's your lungs. Go for it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, I think I'd rather sit back and watch the GOPers try to keep up the huffing and puffing for the next three years. Quite a challenge, but it's your lungs. Go for it.


Better than blowing it out your a$$ as the dems have been doing for the past five years and will continue to do for the next three. At least what the GOPers have been doing doesn't smell bad. Can't say the same about the dems.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Better than blowing it out your a$$ as the dems have been doing for the past five years and will continue to do for the next three. At least what the GOPers have been doing doesn't smell bad. Can't say the same about the dems.


My, such naughty language. Guess it's starting to sink in that you've been duped by your own party. I don't blame you for being upset--the GOP as good as promised you that Benghazi was the spark that would ultimately burn Obama to a crisp, and now it looks like Hillary was the target all along. But no need to despair--as long as the party faithful are willing to work the human bellows 24/7, ultimate victory is assured. Of course you'll have to wait three years to collect, but hey! at least you'll have Obamacare to rely on when your lungs collapse.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> My, such naughty language. Guess it's starting to sink in that you've been duped by our own party. I don't blame you for being upset--the GOP as good as promised you that Benghazi was the spark that would ultimately burn Obama to a crisp, and now it looks like Hillary was the target all along. But no need to despair--as long as the party faithful are willing to work the human bellows 24/7, ultimate victory is assured. Of course you'll have to wait three years to collect, but hey! at least you'll have Obamacare to rely on when your lungs collapse.


Oh, I have no doubt that Benghazi is going to burn the little man in the WH. However, true to liberal form, your kind will no doubt find a way to make the little man in the WH the victim. He should be impeached or take a more honorable approach by resigning as Nixon did. And all Nixon was guilty of was being part of a conspiracy to break into another candidates campaign headquarters. Not cover up the botched handling of the murder of 4 American citizens. But the libs are famous for putting up with all sorts of disgusting behavior by their so-called leaders.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear susanmos2000, Thanks for not letting their foolishness unanswered. I just get sad and bored with them. Maybe they will run out of breath.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear susanmos2000, Thanks for not letting their foolishness unanswered. I just get sad and bored with them. Maybe they will run out of breath.


They probably will around the same time you run out of pomposity and arrogance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You forgot to add that is your opinion. There are many who do not see things your way. Keep trying to bully everyone. Ain't gonna work. IMHO



thumper5316 said:


> They probably will around the same time you run out of pomposity and arrogance.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> You forgot to add that is your opinion. There are many who do not see things your way. Keep trying to bully everyone. Ain't gonna work. IMHO


Oh, I'm not bullying anyone. Just pushing back at those that do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Should the same be said about Watergate and the Iran Contra hearings? Or is it not wasteful when Dems want hearings?


Really off2init, it is never wasteful when Dems want hearings, Only when the Republicans want hearings. There is no double standard here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

and there is no double standard there?



soloweygirl said:


> Really off2init, it is never wasteful when Dems want hearings, Only when the Republicans want hearings. There is no double standard here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> I'll bet none of them are being negatively affected! If they were, we'd see some action. Still collecting their paychecks, enjoying whatever perks come their way. Shame on them.


The only thing affecting congress was air travel and they managed to fix that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Ahhhhh, they do eat their own.
> 
> Interesting, changing of the topic of Obamagate aka Benghazigate to sequestration; but this too is Obama's fault. Sequestration was the White House's idea and Harry Reid touted it.


Sequestration has not cut spending. 2013 will have gov't spending more than in 2012. Time to move on, sequestration happened a long time ago.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, I have no doubt that Benghazi is going to burn the little man in the WH. However, true to liberal form, your kind will no doubt find a way to make the little man in the WH the victim. He should be impeached or take a more honorable approach by resigning as Nixon did. And all Nixon was guilty of was being part of a conspiracy to break into another candidates campaign headquarters. Not cover up the botched handling of the murder of 4 American citizens. But the libs are famous for putting up with all sorts of disgusting behavior by their so-called leaders.


It's not only their coverup of the attack, it's also a coverup of what they are doing in the ME. They have no clue as to who is who and it becomes more evident every day. We are supporting the Syrian rebels to the tune of almost 500M, yet our gov't can't say with certainty who the rebels are or which terrorist group they are affiliated with. We supported the current ruler of Egypt, yet had no idea he was a member of the Muslim Brotherhood. This is a constant theme with the administration. Then, we push our one true ally in the area away.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear susanmos2000, Thanks for not letting their foolishness unanswered. I just get sad and bored with them. Maybe they will run out of breath.


Amazing, isn't it? At first I was offended by the sight of the GOP faithful, fannies raised high to the twelve o'clock position, all blowing madly on the Benghazi embers--offended, and shocked that they could be so gullible. Now I'm curious to see who can blow hardest and longest. Off2Knit? Thumper? Personally my bets are on Lukelucy--kind of a dark horse, but she's expressed so much hatred toward Obama that I figure she'll keep at it until she's blue in the face.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Still eating your own I see.

Oh poor Mr. Hicks, a Hilary supporter, voted for Obama twice, yet when he sticks to his morals and does the correct thing the libs vilify him. His friends were murdered, he knew it, he knew the administration and the State Department knew it and he had the moral backbone to challenge Susan Rice, Hilary, the WH and the lack of a rapid response team. 

Guess some of you can't handle the truth.

I do not remember Lukelucy saying she hated Obama. I only remember her hating his policies or lack there of policies. But even if she did, why criticize her when your Bush bashing has become vulgar and personal?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

So sad for the GOP. It's you on the right who ran away when asked what new revelations came out of the REPUBLICAN soap opera of a hearing. Your congress people once again let you down big time. They are a bunch of inept nincompoops. It was their "Main Event" remember? You really had me pumped up off2knit. I thought you and your countdown clock were going to show us your Ace in the hole and all you came up with were three Asses. You complain and complain. Do you still not understand you need to call your senators and legislators and speak to them if you don't like what is going on. You claim to understand you know how your government works. Obama does not call all the shots. Do you understand that? Your seeming indifference seems to point to only one conclusion that you believe your GOP congress people aren't up to the job. 
You say we turn on our own. If someone on the left is not doing their job then they have no right to keep it and yes they need to pack up and go home. What is honorable about keeping people in your party in office if they aren't there to make your life better? Kick them out. What did you send them to Washington for? They are answerable to us. You obviously have a lot of dead weight in the GOP you could ditch. As far as victims go you on the right have won that prize. I haven't heard any moaning or groaning from the left. You all do so well in that roll you have it perfected. You are the ones who have been grovelling in the mud and doing the teaparty tango. Maybe, you should stand up and get out of that muck you are stuck in and make the change happen that you want to see. Take responsibility for your lives or quit your bellyaching. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I have returned after a visit with SIL then thunderstorms took the Internet down so have lots to catch-up on the goings on here. I see nearly everyone has changed their Avatar--what is going on--Alcameron, who scared you dear lady?

Well, I will have to do a search for a new Avatar to be among the new faces!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I have returned after a visit with SIL then thunderstorms took the Internet down so have lots to catch-up on the goings on here. I see nearly everyone has changed their Avatar--what is going on--Alcameron, who scared you dear lady?
> 
> Well, I will have to do a search for a new Avatar to be among the new faces!


I just thought she was cute!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I have returned after a visit with SIL then thunderstorms took the Internet down so have lots to catch-up on the goings on here. I see nearly everyone has changed their Avatar--what is going on--Alcameron, who scared you dear lady?
> 
> Well, I will have to do a search for a new Avatar to be among the new faces!


Welcome back, Janeaway.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

http://m.apnews.com/ap/db_289563/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=IAcWE9ms

WASHINGTON (AP) - Senior Internal Revenue Service officials knew agents were targeting tea party groups as early as 2011, according to a draft of an inspector general's report obtained by The Associated Press that seemingly contradicts public statements by the IRS commissioner.

The IRS apologized Friday for what it acknowledged was "inappropriate" targeting of conservative political groups during the 2012 election to see if they were violating their tax-exempt status. The agency blamed low-level employees, saying no high-level officials were aware.

But on June 29, 2011, Lois G. Lerner, who heads the IRS division that oversees tax-exempt organizations, learned at a meeting that groups were being targeted, according to the watchdog's report. At the meeting, she was told that groups with "Tea Party," ''Patriot" or "9/12 Project" in their names were being flagged for additional and often burdensome scrutiny, the report says.

The 9-12 Project is a group started by conservative TV personality Glenn Beck.

Lerner instructed agents to change the criteria for flagging groups "immediately," the report says.

The Treasury Department's inspector general for tax administration is expected to release the results of a nearly yearlong investigation in the coming week. The AP obtained part of the draft report, which has been shared


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Welcome back, Janeaway.


Thanks.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, I have no doubt that Benghazi is going to burn the little man in the WH. However, true to liberal form, your kind will no doubt find a way to make the little man in the WH the victim. He should be impeached or take a more honorable approach by resigning as Nixon did. And all Nixon was guilty of was being part of a conspiracy to break into another candidates campaign headquarters. Not cover up the botched handling of the murder of 4 American citizens. But the libs are famous for putting up with all sorts of disgusting behavior by their so-called leaders.


You go, girl. Telling it like it is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky, I avoid your muck as much as possible; so vile, so putrid,so primal that only a jackass could or would want to wallow through it and find it enjoyable. I prefer to sit quietly, observe, listen, learn and come to my own conclusions and opinions. I am not a mind-numb robot that waits with baited breath for the morning marching orders and sanitized or unsanitized talking points of the day by the Democratic Party. If I had as many knee jerk reactions as most libs, I would need a handicap sticker for my car because all the strain and inflammation from my flailing leg motion. 

Off to wind yarn for a new shawl project, so much stash and so little time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Patriotism is supporting your country all the time and your government when it deserves it. Mark Twain. Go Mark you were so right then and now.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Cheeky, I avoid your muck as much as possible; so vile, so putrid,so primal that only a jackass could or would want to wallow through it and find it enjoyable. I prefer to sit quietly, observe, listen, learn and come to my own conclusions and opinions. I am not a mind-numb robot that waits with baited breath for the morning marching orders and sanitized or unsanitized talking points of the day by the Democratic Party. If I had as many knee jerk reactions as most libs, I would need a handicap sticker for my car because all the strain and inflammation from my flailing leg motion.
> 
> Off to wind yarn for a new shawl project, so much stash and so little time


Read your own posts!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow, off2knit, that was the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[qoute thumper: "Oh, I have no doubt that Benghazi is going to burn the little man in the WH. However, true to liberal form, your kind will no doubt find a way to make the little man in the WH the victim. He should be impeached or take a more honorable approach by resigning as Nixon did. And all Nixon was guilty of was being part of a conspiracy to break into another candidates campaign headquarters. Not cover up the botched handling of the murder of 4 American citizens. But the libs are famous for putting up with all sorts of disgusting behavior by their so-called leaders." [end quote]

Poor, poor thumper. Do you not know that the Republicans have blood on their hands in this Benghazi mess, too? They voted to cut the funding for more security at our consulates and embassies. Had they not, there would have been more security assigned to protect the consulate in Benghazi and our other embassies around thr globe.
Soo, maybe we should impeach Mitch McConnell, John Boehner and Eric Cantor for neglecting to protect our ambassadors and workers in our foreign embassies and consulates.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> [qoute thumper: "Oh, I have no doubt that Benghazi is going to burn the little man in the WH. However, true to liberal form, your kind will no doubt find a way to make the little man in the WH the victim. He should be impeached or take a more honorable approach by resigning as Nixon did. And all Nixon was guilty of was being part of a conspiracy to break into another candidates campaign headquarters. Not cover up the botched handling of the murder of 4 American citizens. But the libs are famous for putting up with all sorts of disgusting behavior by their so-called leaders." [end quote]
> 
> Poor, poor thumper. Do you not know that the Republicans have blood on their hands in this Benghazi mess, too? They voted to cut the funding for more security at our consulates and embassies. Had they not, there would have been more security assigned to protect the consulate in Benghazi and our other embassies around thr globe.
> Soo, maybe we should impeach Mitch McConnell, John Boehner and Eric Cantor for neglecting to protect our ambassadors and workers in our foreign embassies and consulates.


 :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> and from NPR another take on the developments of the emails that ABC and the Weekly standard reported on
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/itsallpolitics/2013/05/10/182884608/benghazi-schools-obama-in-the-politics-of-scandal
> few excerpts from the article
> ...


The key words are "May have " It's all a waste of time and money.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> I'll bet none of them are being negatively affected! If they were, we'd see some action. Still collecting their paychecks, enjoying whatever perks come their way. Shame on them.


I agree momee. Not only medical issues, but meals on wheels to the elderly have been cut, too. This is the only food that some of them get. A Lutheran church in my neighborhood is imploring our neighborhood residents to come to the church basement to make meals for those who receive them in our neighborhood and already have volunteers to deliver them. But that is just a drop in the bucket compared to how many in this city need that food.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No more sad than the shoe scraping person that the morons on your side elected into the office of president...twice! Would that make your side twice as moronic as those on the right?


 You don't make much sense. I said Sanford was scraped off the bottom of someone's shoe.
No, You are comparing apples and oranges. Obama did not steal state money to go fool around with his mistress in Argentina as Scumbag Sanford did. The very people that voted him back into office he ripped off. Now that defines moronic behaviour.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> [qoute thumper: "Oh, I have no doubt that Benghazi is going to burn the little man in the WH. However, true to liberal form, your kind will no doubt find a way to make the little man in the WH the victim. He should be impeached or take a more honorable approach by resigning as Nixon did. And all Nixon was guilty of was being part of a conspiracy to break into another candidates campaign headquarters. Not cover up the botched handling of the murder of 4 American citizens. But the libs are famous for putting up with all sorts of disgusting behavior by their so-called leaders." [end quote]
> 
> Poor, poor thumper. Do you not know that the Republicans have blood on their hands in this Benghazi mess, too? They voted to cut the funding for more security at our consulates and embassies. Had they not, there would have been more security assigned to protect the consulate in Benghazi and our other embassies around thr globe.
> Soo, maybe we should impeach Mitch McConnell, John Boehner and Eric Cantor for neglecting to protect our ambassadors and workers in our foreign embassies and consulates.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Poor Karen, Obama does have the power to allocate money in time of crisis. So if he cared, he would have written an executive order (similar to the one he did in December for the Federal Pay Raises) and provided money. Or ordered the fund from another department. But he chose not too. Hilary chose not to fight for her embassies. They chose to ignore the CIA warnings. They chose to ignore the pleas for more security. They chose not to act and send a rapid response team. They chose to let those men die, without lifting a finger, ignoring phone calls, going to bed while men were under attack...............those were their choices.

At least Hilary still has a child to celebrate Mother's Day with, but that can not be said for the mothers of the murdered men in Benghazi.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, off2knit, that was the pot calling the kettle black.


Nothing has changed while I was gone as the lefties are still name calling!

It is Mother's Day! Can't we be nice?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Cheeky, I avoid your muck as much as possible; so vile, so putrid,so primal that only a jackass could or would want to wallow through it and find it enjoyable. I prefer to sit quietly, observe, listen, learn and come to my own conclusions and opinions. I am not a mind-numb robot that waits with baited breath for the morning marching orders and sanitized or unsanitized talking points of the day by the Democratic Party. If I had as many knee jerk reactions as most libs, I would need a handicap sticker for my car because all the strain and inflammation from my flailing leg motion.
> 
> Off to wind yarn for a new shawl project, so much stash and so little time


Wow, my knit shop has a spinning machine that I'm fascinated with, but I'm overwhelmed with fabric for scrap quilts that people give me that is expensive fabric that it makes beautiful quilts that I cannot bring in anything else or I'll have to move out! Also, there is all of the yarn that is given to me but it is not very expensive but makes warm shawls.

Please post finished product.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Let's at least be honest - name calling equally as nasty on the right side. Just an observation from an observer.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with Janeway.
Have a wonderful Mother's Day honoring and remembering your mother. Enough of the vitriol for the day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> Let's at least be honest - name calling equally as nasty on the right side. Just an observation from an observer.


You are quite right, but turning the other cheek was a "go" signal for the lefties! One can only tolerate so much name calling before you "stoop" to their level!

Did you read where all of the lefties ganged up on Theyarnlady and told her to put a pencil between her teeth and enjoy the seizure? They knew she had seizures so teased her until she became angry! You call that right?

Some have asked me if someone was standing on my hose as I'm on Oxygen all night and sometimes during the day. Talk about nasty!

The lefties are quite hateful, but cry wolf that the sky is falling if we say things to them. They report us to Administration of KP. We do not report them when they are ugly, but it could change at any time!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I agree with Janeway.
> Have a wonderful Mother's Day honoring and remembering your mother. Enough of the vitriol for the day.


Yes, and remember to turn your corsage upside down if your mother has passed away!

Miss you mom!


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

So two wrongs make a right?

No one is bound to forget anything because the same points get brought up time after time after time.

Both sides do the same thing to one another and I suppose it will go on for ever because no one has any intention of stopping. It's a continuous game of tit for tat!!!!!

No one is about to forget anything Janeway because you keep reminding everyone what they do wrong. Again I've ready many pages of ugliness from all sides. 

It's a giant game with no winners. You just all enjoy trying to get at one another.

Hoping all are having a great Mother's Day, I for one am out of here and going to enjoy mine.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Dear susanmos2000, Thanks for not letting their foolishness unanswered. I just get sad and bored with them. Maybe they will run out of breath.


Yet you are still here. Most people who are bored find something else to do. What is sad is that you have no other interests.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> http://m.apnews.com/ap/db_289563/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=IAcWE9ms
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) - Senior Internal Revenue Service officials knew agents were targeting tea party groups as early as 2011, according to a draft of an inspector general's report obtained by The Associated Press that seemingly contradicts public statements by the IRS commissioner.
> 
> ...


It was also reported that the IRS was seeking information about family members, details of social media postings and the identities of the donors. This scrutiny is hardly needed to grant exemption status. You bet they were being targeted.

Maybe, just maybe, we will start to see some journalism again. It seems a few members of the press are actually reporting the news, asking pertinent questions and digging into answers they don't think jive. Jay Carney certainly had a hard press conference on Friday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> [qoute thumper: "Oh, I have no doubt that Benghazi is going to burn the little man in the WH. However, true to liberal form, your kind will no doubt find a way to make the little man in the WH the victim. He should be impeached or take a more honorable approach by resigning as Nixon did. And all Nixon was guilty of was being part of a conspiracy to break into another candidates campaign headquarters. Not cover up the botched handling of the murder of 4 American citizens. But the libs are famous for putting up with all sorts of disgusting behavior by their so-called leaders." [end quote]
> 
> Poor, poor thumper. Do you not know that the Republicans have blood on their hands in this Benghazi mess, too? They voted to cut the funding for more security at our consulates and embassies. Had they not, there would have been more security assigned to protect the consulate in Benghazi and our other embassies around thr globe.
> Soo, maybe we should impeach Mitch McConnell, John Boehner and Eric Cantor for neglecting to protect our ambassadors and workers in our foreign embassies and consulates.


Only the Secretary of State has the authority to grant exemptions for security requirements. The Benghazi compound was operating BELOW BARE MINIMUM global security standards for US diplomatic missions. This lack of security was in spite of Libya being an extremely dangerous place and the consulate being attacked twice. The British closed their embassy after being attacked and the Red Cross closed their office because of the violence in Benghazi.

Clinton wanted to make the consulate a permanent outpost, so why was it so poorly protected? Perhaps this had something to do with the campaign platform of the administration that Al Queda was on the run and low security at the consulate would prove that? It proved something alright, but not what the administration wanted, thus the cover up began.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you, dear. What interests you?



soloweygirl said:


> Yet you are still here. Most people who are bored find something else to do. What is sad is that you have no other interests.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be interesting to know if the 'targeted' persons/ corporations were qualified as Non-profit organizations.



soloweygirl said:


> It was also reported that the IRS was seeking information about family members, details of social media postings and the identities of the donors. This scrutiny is hardly needed to grant exemption status. You bet they were being targeted.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, we will start to see some journalism again. It seems a few members of the press are actually reporting the news, asking pertinent questions and digging into answers they don't think jive. Jay Carney certainly had a hard press conference on Friday. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Blah, blah, blah.



soloweygirl said:


> Only the Secretary of State has the authority to grant exemptions for security requirements. The Benghazi compound was operating BELOW BARE MINIMUM global security standards for US diplomatic missions. This lack of security was in spite of Libya being an extremely dangerous place and the consulate being attacked twice. The British closed their embassy after being attacked and the Red Cross closed their office because of the violence in Benghazi.
> 
> Clinton wanted to make the consulate a permanent outpost, so why was it so poorly protected? Perhaps this had something to do with the campaign platform of the administration that Al Queda was on the run and low security at the consulate would prove that? It proved something alright, but not what the administration wanted, thus the cover up began.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

damemary said:


> It would be interesting to know if the 'targeted' persons/ corporations were qualified as Non-profit organizations.


The ones that were targeted proved to be okay. 
Really whatever your political leanings, I think this is wrong.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/irs-apologizes-targeting-conservative-groups

"The IRS would like to apologize for that," she added.

Lerner said the practice was initiated by low-level workers in Cincinnati and was not motivated by political bias. Agency officials found out about the practice last year and moved to correct it, the IRS said in a statement. The statement did not specify when officials found out.

About 75 groups were inappropriately targeted. None had their tax-exempt status revoked, Lerner said.

The IRS is an independent agency within the Treasury Department that enforces the nation's tax laws. Revelations that the agency was targeting political groups because they were affiliated with a movement that is critical of President Barack Obama could become a new headache for the White House.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> So two wrongs make a right?
> 
> No one is bound to forget anything because the same points get brought up time after time after time.
> 
> ...


Why should they be allowed to forget what they have done to people on this site? You made it sound as if it was OK so we should just forget those facts?

If you don't want to be reminded of the goings on, then hit the unwatch button and leave this site!

Yes, had wonderful Mother's Day, as daughter #2 came by after church, then Daughter #1 called. DH is taking me out to PF Changs tomorrow for lettuce wraps as they are my favorite things to eat.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you, dear. What interests you?


Just wanted to say, after my cardiac arrest, I'm operating with a 5th grade education as blood did not flow for too many minutes, but what is your excuse? Your writings are horrible with incomplete sentences, etc., so what's up? Just wondering!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just wanted to say, after my cardiac arrest, I'm operating with a 5th grade education as blood did not flow for too many minutes, but what is your excuse? Your writings are horrible with incomplete sentences, etc., so what's up? Just wondering!


She drank too much of the Obama Kool Aid


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just wanted to say, after my cardiac arrest, I'm operating with a 5th grade education as blood did not flow for too many minutes, but what is your excuse? Your writings are horrible with incomplete sentences, etc., so what's up? Just wondering!


She drank too much of the Obama Kool Aid


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> She drank too much of the Obama Kool Aid


Thanks, that explains it!


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Janeway, please do not tell me where to go again!

I have every right to be on this site and will continue to do so. If I wish to express my opinion or my observations of what I see I will do so.

Why are you hateful? Isn't that what you would say? If you don't like what I have to say then don't comment!!!!!!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> It would be interesting to know if the 'targeted' persons/ corporations were qualified as Non-profit organizations.


It would be more interesting to know why the IRS did a preemptive apology on a Friday afternoon. Humm, a diversion from Benghazi? Well that certainly backfired on them.

Wasn't using the IRS against enemies one of charges against Nixon? I am sure it was. Obamagate has a nice ring to it


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

off2knit said:


> It would be more interesting to know why the IRS did a preemptive apology on a Friday afternoon. Humm, a diversion from Benghazi? Well that certainly backfired on them.
> 
> Wasn't using the IRS against enemies one of charges against Nixon? I am sure it was. Obamagate has a nice ring to it


And even more news as to other groups IRS was targeting.

http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/2013/05/12/more-disturbing-news-about-irs-targeted-groups-that-sought-to-educate-about-constitution/

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324715704578478851998004528.html?mod=wsj_share_tweet


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> Janeway, please do not tell me where to go again!
> 
> I have every right to be on this site and will continue to do so. If I wish to express my opinion or my observations of what I see I will do so.
> 
> Why are you hateful? Isn't that what you would say? If you don't like what I have to say then don't comment!!!!!!


Well, I just thought if you don't want to be reminded of some of the things the left has done to us, then you did not have to read this site.

I did not say you did not have a right to be on this site, just if you did not like what is said then you do not have to read it!

I'm not hateful, but please do read your own words to me--you were hateful to me for writing the truth!

You are not forced to do anything on this site so stay if you want or not--the choice is yours!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[quote Janeway]"Was just thinking, why are nearly all of the lefties putting a person of color in their Avatar? Bringing up the race card again? What point are you trying to prove????"[end quote]

You made a very ignorant statement that one of us was black and didn't want to admit it. So, Janeway, we are admitting it. Only which one of us is it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> [quote Janeway]"Was just thinking, why are nearly all of the lefties putting a person of color in their Avatar? Bringing up the race card again? What point are you trying to prove????"[end quote]
> 
> You made a very ignorant statement that one of us was black and didn't want to admit it. So, Janeway, we are admitting it. Only which one of us is it?


Wrong as usual, as I said I'm sure there are people of color on this site. Did you forget that I'm a person of color--namely Red as most folks say! Not really red, but we are referred to as "red" people.

We may have some who are of a different color on KP so what is wrong with that? I'm not ignorant and again you took out of content what I said so get your facts straight dear lady!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Say whatever you want as it doesn't matter anymore--still ashamed of your heritage? Me thinks u are a black person who does not want to say it!


This is what you said. So stop lying & trying to get out of it.
There is no taking it out of context.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do we have an English teacher out here to give an opinion?



Janeway said:


> Just wanted to say, after my cardiac arrest, I'm operating with a 5th grade education as blood did not flow for too many minutes, but what is your excuse? Your writings are horrible with incomplete sentences, etc., so what's up? Just wondering!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Parse this one too, please.



off2knit said:


> She drank too much of the Obama Kool Aid


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid that's what bullies do. I refuse to be intimidated. I hope others will join the discussion.



MOMTO2 said:


> Janeway, please do not tell me where to go again!
> 
> I have every right to be on this site and will continue to do so. If I wish to express my opinion or my observations of what I see I will do so.
> 
> Why are you hateful? Isn't that what you would say? If you don't like what I have to say then don't comment!!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Time will tell. In the mean time, I'm sure the right will continue trying to stir things up.



off2knit said:


> It would be more interesting to know why the IRS did a preemptive apology on a Friday afternoon. Humm, a diversion from Benghazi? Well that certainly backfired on them.
> 
> Wasn't using the IRS against enemies one of charges against Nixon? I am sure it was. Obamagate has a nice ring to it


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for finding the quote and posting it here. She frequently changes her tune and then tries to hide it.



BrattyPatty said:


> This is what you said. So stop lying & trying to get out of it.
> There is no taking it out of context.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> Do we have an English teacher out here to give an opinion?


Again with the mocking of someone's medical problems.

Maybe you should send your opinions to Susan Rice and she will speak the truth, just like she did about Benghazi


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just saw an interview with parents of a killed Navy Seal Team 6 that was killed on the helicopter crash after the killing of BL

Not sure what to make of this interview. Did they get courage to speak out because of the Benghazi Whistle Blower and the attitude of the Obama Administration's lack of information over the cause of the crash? They said that the manifest did not match the occupants............ suicide bomber? They just want answers

"Curiouser and cruiouser" Alice in Wonderland


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just saw an interview with parents of a killed Navy Seal Team 6 that was killed on the helicopter crash after the killing of BL
> 
> Not sure what to make of this interview. Did they get courage to speak out because of the Benghazi Whistle Blower and the attitude of the Obama Administration's lack of information over the cause of the crash? They said that the manifest did not match the occupants............ suicide bomber? They just want answers
> 
> "Curiouser and cruiouser" Alice in Wonderland


I heard about this as well. With the fervent encouragement of the ultra-right the families are spinning one wild theory after another--it was the Obama's, the military brass', a suicide bomber's fault. Really sad to see the Obama haters manipulating grieving folks this way.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I heard about this as well. With the fervent encouragement of the ultra-right the families are spinning one wild theory after another--it was the Obama's, the military brass', a suicide bomber's fault. Really sad to see the Obama haters manipulating grieving folks this way.


Why is it always 'spinning'? Could it simply be there is actually something there and people want the truth because they know lies when they hear them? Why are they theories because it just might bring wrong-doing by your naer-do-well leaders to light and you don't want to have to accept it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Why is it always 'spinning'? Could it simply be there is actually something there and people want the truth because they know lies when they hear them? Why are they theories because it just might bring wrong-doing by your naer-do-well leaders to light and you don't want to have to accept it?


It's spinning when the folks involved can't decide on one theory and stick with it. I don't really blame the relatives, but the righties manipulating them are an absolute disgrace.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's spinning when the folks involved can't decide on one theory and stick with it. I don't really blame the relatives, but the righties manipulating them are an absolute disgrace.


Theories? It's those who have been prevented from telling their stories that are coming out now. If they were unwillingly made pawns by the obama regime's attempt to cover up the truth it's not theory on their part. I always thought that your side loved whistle blowers.

The absolute disgrace belongs to obama and his cronies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Theories? It's those who have been prevented from telling their stories that are coming out now. If they were unwillingly made pawns by the obama regime's attempt to cover up the truth it's not theory on their part. I always thought that your side loved whistle blowers.
> 
> The absolute disgrace belongs to obama and his cronies.


Well, what is the truth? So far I've heard three possible theories--and I'm sure there are more to come. Was it a set-up by Obama, an act of willful carelessness by the military brass, or a suicide bomber in the pay of the Administration?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you for finding the quote and posting it here. She frequently changes her tune and then tries to hide it.


I don't try to hide anything as my words are true it is the lefties who cannot stand the truth! People of color are on this site so some of you were not being nice to them by remarks you were making!

Get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? You are being very hateful so early! Get a grip!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do we have an English teacher out here to give an opinion?


No English teacher, but your quotes are difficult to read!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is what you said. So stop lying & trying to get out of it.
> There is no taking it out of context.


I'm not lying as do think some of you are a person or persons of color so why deny your heritage unless you are ashamed!

The American Indians have been and are still the most discriminated race in America, but I'm proud of my race!

Don't be shy fess up admit your heritage instead of hiding it!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, what is the truth? So far I've heard three possible theories--and I'm sure there are more to come. Was it a set-up by Obama, an act of willful carelessness by the military brass, or a suicide bomber in the pay of the Administration?


We obviously don't know the truth yet because the obama administration has been lying about it from the start. The 'theories' all stem from the press who are just seeing what might eventually stick to the walls.

I'm just going to sit back and wait for the wheels of justice to turn even though obama and his cronies are trying to throw wrenches into them to stop the truth from coming out. Then we'll know the truth. I think I know who's at the root of it as much as you'd like to close your eyes and put your fingers in your ears.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm not lying as do think some of you are a person or persons of color so why deny your heritage unless you are ashamed!
> 
> The American Indians have been and are still the most discriminated race in America, but I'm proud of my race!
> 
> Don't be shy fess up admit your heritage instead of hiding it!


 Yeah right. Did you ever stop to think that it is none of your business?
A person shouldn't have to define themselves by color to you or anybody else. We are all proud of our heritage too, but we don't wear it on our sleeves. We are Americans. That should suffice.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169971-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

